# Offical NRL Discussion Thread



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Roosters good win, 36-10 over Souths, happy with that.

I doubt the discussion will be as packed as previous times - with Sticksy (what happened to him?) doesn't seem to be around.


----------



## boyinaus (Jan 19, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Roosters good win, 36-10 over Souths, happy with that.
> 
> I doubt the discussion will be as packed as previous times - with Sticksy (what happened to him?) doesn't seem to be around.


Didn't he get banned?

Anyways, it was a pretty exciting first round overall. Loved the game on Friday night between the Broncos and Cowboys.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

corey norman ftw.

titans/rabbits early contender for worst reffed game of the year. I said this about 50 mins in and it got worse. Only fitting that 2 pens decided it. Entertaining finish though. That ref deserves immediate firing.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

* Dragons look amazing so far, very clinical, well-disciplined football. But, as last year showed, they can't get too cocky just yet
* Bulldogs, wow, lseriously need to lift their game. Decide on either Roberts or Barba at 5/8th (Barba IMO) and drop the other one to NSW cup. Renew the attacking options, and for fuck sake, ball control guys
* Cronulla aren't as shit as people think - they just have poor execution. Ben Pomeroy needs to learn how to pass the ball to his winger, and the whole team needs to muscle up in defence.
* Souths...wow, overrate the forward pack and crumble under the weight of expectation. Thumbs down Rusty
* Gold Coast - you've used up your get out of jail free cards. However, winning is what matters, no matter how ugly
* Warriors looked good but they drop off in patches and the better teams will put them to the sword in these patches. A consistent effort will see them go close to the top 8
* Newcastle are highly underrated by most punters. They have a solid forward pack with some decent talent in the backline, and if they can hold themselves together can go good
* Melbourne are just another level. They've played shit the last 2 weeks, and still looked good in clawing out a victory. I see them reaching a 5th successive grand final.
* Cowboys seem to be the second half kings, liking the old comeback wave of momentum. They need to start better and only then can they be a serious contender for the finals
* Penrith are the inverse of the Cowboys - start well, finish shit. Keep the momentum going that they've built, otherwise it accounts for fuck all

------------------------

I'm really optimistic about the Tigers chances this year. Tuqiri strengthens our backline, and when Tuiaki comes back, we're going to have a lethal fringe attack with Tuqiri/Lawrence on one side, and Tuiaki/Ayshford on the other. Forward pack looks strong and motivated, and Steve Folkes has the boys nice and fit.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

You forgot the Broncos, who OWN. Lockyer and the grandkids lol.

Dragons always look good in the season. I have gone past caring, despite the fact I hate the club. I can rest assured that come september they are going to commit an epic choke.

Bulldogs overachieved last season.

Eels are overhyped. Still a threat, not favourites though LOL.

Manly are fucked minus Stewart, might make the eight but I doubt are real contenders.

Melbourne still team to beat.

Cowboys 

Tigers are a genuine 8 contender this season, doubt they can be real contenders though.

Raiders probably continue to head for 11th or so again.

Sharks are on the improve, still kinda meh.

Warriors are definitely on the slide, doubt they can do much this year.

Knights are a chance at the eight, underrated imo.

Rabbitohs... well if they play like they have so far they will go nowhere.

Titans... same deal. Promise, but lack fluency.

Roosters, despite emphatic R1 win, still look weak on paper to me.

8 will prob go something like this:

- Storm
- Dragons
- Eels
- Dogs
- Broncos
- Tigers
- Titans
- Knights

I can actually see a pretty tight race for the eight/four this season.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah Melbourne had a good win last night, but still look no where near their best. Inglis was barely in the game last night. Now thats a scary thought, just wait for him to start firing.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Roosters to beat the Tigers today.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

garbage from the refs. blatent forward pass cost Manly the match today, no doubt about it. We need to be able to finish the last 20 minutes though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

.BD said:


> You forgot the Broncos, who OWN. Lockyer and the grandkids lol.


Was saving them for Monday night's review with Sunday's teams



> garbage from the refs. blatent forward pass cost Manly the match today, no doubt about it. We need to be able to finish the last 20 minutes though.


Manly falling to sleep and allowing Parramatta back into the game cost them, but yes, that pass was so obviously forward it isn't funny. Worst refereeing decision since the Soward "obstruction" at Jubilee Oval last year. Ruined a good contest.

Btw, welcome back Nick.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not saying we didn't let them back in but without that try its still 20-12 with 4 mins left and Manly in possession. changed the game completely and the touchie better get reprimanded. Joel Reddy was in my lab class today, was pretty tempting to sledge a bit.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If Keating had passed to his inside and found Robson, there'd of been no drama.

You should of sledged. Thrown something at him, said it went backwards and floated forward


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

Well im an Eels fan, and while i certainly wasnt dissapointed in the call which pretty much got us the win. I can admit that it was a terrible call and it was so obviously forward i find it hard to see how they missed it.

But i'll take the 2 points. Im sure Manly would have had no problems accepting the call if it was them too. Im just happy that Souths havent won yet.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

The ref boss dude came out and admitted it was a bad call, he also said manly's first try should have been disallowed for obstruction...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Bad news for my fantasy team as both Corey Parker and Gareth Ellis are facing stints on the sideline with injury


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Didn't even see this thread until just now, and guess what?

Manly are teh lulz 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ah Rene has arrived. Cue the annual tirade between he and Nick over Newcastle and Manly.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sickburn said:


> The ref boss dude came out and admitted it was a bad call, he also said manly's first try should have been disallowed for obstruction...


first call was not obstruction, he's kidding himself if he really believes that. to me Finch tried to take the focus off the blatent and hopeless call that handed the Eels the win on a platter. Oh well, pretty sure that the Eels will get favourable treatment due to the NRL's meal ticket (otherwise known as Jarryd Hayne) is playing for them.



Renegade™ said:


> Didn't even see this thread until just now, and guess what?
> 
> Manly are teh lulz 8*D


Newcastle will fall aprt into a pile of dust soon which will probably test positive for cocaine, ecstasy, heroin and whatever other drug is circulating the club ;D



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Ah Rene has arrived. Cue the annual tirade between he and Nick over Newcastle and Manly.


yeah but at least neither of our teams have tried to buy a premiership this year.


----------



## Leonard Cohen (Nov 20, 2009)

Anyone else think Slater telling Cory Paterson to "go to your room and have a cry" is hilarious?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Roosters are going well, but conceding that many points in a win isn't good.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Newcastle will fall aprt into a pile of dust soon which will probably test positive for cocaine, ecstasy, heroin and whatever other drug is circulating the club ;D
> 
> yeah but at least neither of our teams have tried to buy a premiership this year.


They're the fittest team in the league because they're forever running the lines

 Acquiring Tuqiri is hardly buying a premiership


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> Roosters are going well, but conceding that many points in a win isn't good.


Carney is playing extremely well, Raiders must be kicking themselves to see just how good he is. Good to see him finally living up to his potential.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Newcastle will fall aprt into a pile of dust soon which will probably test positive for cocaine, ecstasy, heroin and whatever other drug is circulating the club ;D


Has Manly been molesting any females yet? 8*D


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ lol.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> Has Manly been molesting any females yet? 8*D


not yet. any of your players going get molested in jail?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Pending court hearings they can take turns playing with each other 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Stewart out for whole season.

Manly for wooden spoon.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

we were without Stewart for pretty much the entirety of last year (he played 5 games) and we were 5th. thought you were smarter than that Kenny but i'm not surprised with such ridiculous comments from a roosters fan ;D


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Well Storm will win back to back, so you can all argue over second place.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Melbourne has their main core of players but its pretty early to call premiership favourites just yet.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Twas a joke Nick, but it can happen.

Roosters are 2/2, BIG IMPROVEMENT FROM LAST SEASON, haha.

Anyone watched the Matty Johns show, its pretty good.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

So yeah...

Tigers, Dragons, Storm, Knights, Titans, Broncos, Roosters, Rabbitohs will most likely be my tips for tomorrow


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I haven't gone in any tipping tey. ahh. What one are you in sXe?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm in heaps Kenny, NRL.com, Daily Telegraph, Advertiser, 2GB, footytips, WWOS, Fox Sports...think thats all of them


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

In now.

My tips this week are Eels, Dragons, Storm, Sea Eagles, Titans, Broncos, Roosters, Rabbitohs.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

How good is this Parramatta vs Tigers game gonna be tonight? Hopefully Hayne and Marshall play well and produce a bit of their magic, but it should be a great fast paced game, looking forward to it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Is it just me or Hayne one of the most overrated players in the game? Not saying he's not amazing b/c he's definitely the best fullback in the game by a long way but the way the media talk him up its like he's the 2nd coming of Jesus.

also Eels, Dragons, Storm, Sea Eagles, Titans, Broncos, Roosters and Sharks for this week.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

They always have a player they wank over, Hayne is the one now, but before it was Benji, Folau, Stewart, Johns, Sonny Bill, Thurston, Lockyer etc

There's always one that gets ridiculous hype.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sometimes it sounds like Gould is pre mature ejaculating when he commentates.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

how are ya Reney after that shocking performance by the Knights? i'd be feeling pretty embarrassed knowing my team had let Tony Williams have a blinder of a first half. 

Excellent start by us and its bout time we finished off a game. Our backline was clicking and Glenn Stewart was amazing on the right side of our attack. Hopefully we continue this for the rest of the year.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Just another win for the Storm.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hope Roosters the Dogs today.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well Roosters are getting owned 50-14, with 10 mins to go. Broncos done at home also to the Warriors. Tips are screwed and didn't expect that.


----------



## boyinaus (Jan 19, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Well Roosters are getting owned 50-14, with 10 mins to go. *Broncos done at home also to the Warriors*. Tips are screwed and didn't expect that.


Heh I was catching a train into the city this arvo, and saw a lot of Broncos fans at the train station, even though (by my rough estimates) the game still had about 10 minutes to go. So I was thinking "damn. they probably lost big time..."


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Very bad for them to lose by that much at home. Roosters aswell.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Storm beat the Dragons in a pretty tough contest. Dragons just don't have an extra gear to use when they're behind on the scoreboard. Their game is based around a very simple idea of just getting through each set and get to their kick and waiting for their opposition to make mistakes but against sides like the Storm it just doesn't work too well.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well, 1/1 then. And points on vBookie too. 

Come on Roosters.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

roosters playing average atm but they're still winning 18-0 against a truly awful Broncos side. Brisbane won't even come close to making the 8 this year.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

not even watching the broncos anymore. hodges/folau/kemp/parker missing and god awful defence has us pretty much fucked. the amount of good players we lose each year is just ridiculous. If we still had SOME of the likes of Tate, Ennis, Hannant, Taylor, Stagg, Hunt, Civoniceva, Boyd and others which elude me then we would be ok but no one gets raped as bad as us.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

25-6, pretty terrible game tbh but the Roosters will be happy with the points.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, happy with the points, but terrible game.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Still to early to call Storm favourites? I think not.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

That was easily their most impressive performance of the year, they'd been playing shithouse before that so yes its still way too early.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'd still call them favourites.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

personally reckon its too early to call anyone favourites. More than half the teams have looked outstanding in patches, not to be too biased but Manly has been playing much better than results suggest. Roosters have been playing outstandingly, Bulldogs game aside, likewise with the Dragons aside from the Storm game. Should be a pretty even competitio this year.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I know what you're saying. I don't know why, but I always consider Storm favourites, they just look the team to beat in the season, they know how to get results, as Gould (although most of the time I don't agree with him) said last night, their a 'machine'. 

I'll think different after I see Storm vs Bulldogs, Storm vs Roosters, Storm vs Manly, etc.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I know I should of stuck with my original tip of the Sharks. Eels have been pretty woeful, though this has been a pretty piss poor game, mainly due to the conditions. 8-0 to the Sharks atm.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Storm are easily the favourites. Dragons lack the creative flair to compete with teams who don't fold to their grind, but they are probably the pick of the rest. Unless someone comes good, the only other team I can see competing are an in-form Parra (which is unlikely at this stage). Broncos aren't a chance until we hit full strength, even then unlikely. Titans won't get anywhere in the finals. Manly are now fucked by Stewart. Roosters will be exposed when their hot streak ends. Can't see anyone else potent enough to win the comp atm.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

.BD said:


> Storm are easily the favourites. Dragons lack the creative flair to compete with teams who don't fold to their grind, but they are probably the pick of the rest. Unless someone comes good, the only other team I can see competing are an in-form Parra (which is unlikely at this stage). Broncos aren't a chance until we hit full strength, even then unlikely. Titans won't get anywhere in the finals. Manly are now fucked by Stewart. *Roosters will be exposed when their hot streak ends.* Can't see anyone else potent enough to win the comp atm.


We're exposed already. I still don't trust the defence. Against Broncos it was an improvement, but their team was full of youngsters. When we won the other 2 matches, we conceded far too many points.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm telling you now, Tigers to beat Melbourne in this year's grand final :side:

Melbourne are of course early favourites, and deservedly so, their record in the past 4 seasons makes them a threat any day of the week. Dragons are up there, same with Sydney and Wests. Cowboys might come good, Eels are overrated and struggling since oppositions have taken out the Hayne effect. Dark horse of the year will be the Warriors, they've looked good in their games this year and were unlucky to lose to the Titans in Round 1.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think the Warriors are good enough to get anywhere, but then again, I could be wrong. Tigers are the dark horses imo, if Marshall/Farah are around and their forward pack continues to perform, they can and will score well. My only worry is how solid their defence is.

Cowboys are a one man band, as are Parra. On any day they can be great or mediocre. Cowboys are just an inferior version of where they were 4-5 years ago.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The Warriors were pretty amazing in 2008 and they never got over losing Sonny Fai in the 09 preseason which affected them last year. They have a solid forward pack, the halves are new and seeming to click together, and the backline is also pretty amazing, Brent Tate may be in his 30s but fuck is he a great centre, and Vatuvei on the wing is killer. They'll be tested depth wise with the injuries bugging them atm, but top 8 contenders for sure.

The Tigers can out attack anyone, they've proven that year after year. As you said, it's the defence that let's us down. Against Manly and Sydney, our defence was below average, last week we turned it on and fucked Parramatta up. Slipped off for a little bit and they raced in 2 tries before it was corrected. They've got the talent, they've got the coaching staff...8th or higher is all I hope for this year


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I would settle for a top 8 finish. Unfortunately we look like getting our worst result in club history. Folau + Hodges out = 2 of our best 3 players gone.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> Storm are easily the favourites. Dragons lack the creative flair to compete with teams who don't fold to their grind, but they are probably the pick of the rest. Unless someone comes good, the only other team I can see competing are an in-form Parra (which is unlikely at this stage). Broncos aren't a chance until we hit full strength, even then unlikely. Titans won't get anywhere in the finals. *Manly are now fucked by Stewart. Roosters will be exposed when their hot streak ends.* Can't see anyone else potent enough to win the comp atm.


How are we fucked by Stewart? we didn't have him for the majority of last year and finished 5th and were crushed by the eventual winners. 

Roosters were exposed by the bulldogs already. They're pretty garbage when Carney doesn't play well. Broncos wouldn't have a hope at the finals even with Folau and Hodges, they're truly woeful atm.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> I'm telling you now, Tigers to beat Melbourne in this year's grand final :side:
> 
> Melbourne are of course early favourites, and deservedly so, their record in the past 4 seasons makes them a threat any day of the week. Dragons are up there, same with Sydney and Wests. Cowboys might come good, Eels are overrated and struggling since oppositions have taken out the Hayne effect. Dark horse of the year will be the Warriors, they've looked good in their games this year and were unlucky to lose to the Titans in Round 1.


Warriors? you serious? they're fucking hopeless half the year. They're only a dark horse for anyone who loves a punt each week b/c you never know if they'll turn up or not.



.BD said:


> I don't think the Warriors are good enough to get anywhere, but then again, I could be wrong. Tigers are the dark horses imo, if Marshall/Farah are around and their forward pack continues to perform, they can and will score well. My only worry is how solid their defence is.
> 
> Cowboys are a one man band, as are Parra. On any day they can be great or mediocre. Cowboys are just an inferior version of where they were 4-5 years ago.


Tigers defense is hopeless and they rely on Marshall. Soon as he picks up an injury they'll start losing more games.

Parra are hardly a one mand band - Hayne is obviously their best player and the player who has that "x-factor" about him but they're a solid outfit who just hasn't performed thus far.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

> How are we fucked by Stewart? we didn't have him for the majority of last year and finished 5th and were crushed by the eventual winners.


Manly cannot compete for the premiership without Stewart.



> Broncos wouldn't have a hope at the finals even with Folau and Hodges, they're truly woeful atm.


Yeah because we only finished fourth last season with the same team pretty much ;D, minus Hunt (and he half-assed most of last year anyway). I doubt we are contenders, but with a full-strength team we are definitely 8 material.



> Parra are hardly a one mand band - Hayne is obviously their best player and the player who has that "x-factor" about him but they're a solid outfit who just hasn't performed thus far.


Hayne not dominating = no Parra. No doubt about it. Hayne hasn't hit top gear all season and lo and behold - Parra are a fairly mediocre team. What about last season R26 - Dragons annihilate Eels when Hayne is subdued. Next week he isn't, wut Parramatta win (and Dragons perform their annual postseason choke). Fact is, unless Hayne is on a hot streak, Parramatta aren't all that good. They are nearly Cowboy levels of one-man bandness.


Lets see how the Titans go without Prince. Interested to see that.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Warriors? you serious? they're fucking hopeless half the year. They're only a dark horse for anyone who loves a punt each week b/c you never know if they'll turn up or not.
> 
> Tigers defense is hopeless and they rely on Marshall. Soon as he picks up an injury they'll start losing more games.
> 
> Parra are hardly a one mand band - Hayne is obviously their best player and the player who has that "x-factor" about him but they're a solid outfit who just hasn't performed thus far.


Dead serious. James Maloney is a great buy, and if he can click well with Seymour when he returns, they'll be pretty potent. Nobody rates them at all, and especially in NZ they can become a force again. True about not knowing which side will turn up, but the first 3 weeks of this season they've been switched on enough to make discussion start up about them. I'll re-evaluate my view on them after today's game though.

Benji wouldn't be as creative as he is if he didn't have Farah in the side backing him up. Yeah, we do rely on Benji for our big plays most of the time, but Farah is just as lethal and is only bettered by Cameron Smith as the best hooker in the competition. Our defense is unreliable, but if it can become disciplined, like the Eels game, and with our attacking potential, we'll be headed to September for sure.

Parra's problem is complacency. They're expecting to recreate last year's magic and it just isn't happening - Hayne's lack of involvement has a lot to do with this. They'll start to get it together soon though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> Manly cannot compete for the premiership without Stewart.


disagree completely. it makes it much tougher but we can do without him which we showed last year.



> Yeah because we only finished fourth last season with the same team pretty much ;D, minus Hunt (and he half-assed most of last year anyway). I doubt we are contenders, but with a full-strength team we are definitely 8 material.


what planet are you on? Storm finished 4th last year and played us first week of the finals 



> Hayne not dominating = no Parra. No doubt about it. Hayne hasn't hit top gear all season and lo and behold - Parra are a fairly mediocre team. What about last season R26 - Dragons annihilate Eels when Hayne is subdued. Next week he isn't, wut Parramatta win (and Dragons perform their annual postseason choke). Fact is, unless Hayne is on a hot streak, Parramatta aren't all that good. They are nearly Cowboy levels of one-man bandness.


Mateo, Hindmarsh, Tahu, Moimoi and Mortimer are all solid players who haven't been performing at their best so far. Hard to blame Para's troubles on just Hayne.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Dead serious. James Maloney is a great buy, and if he can click well with Seymour when he returns, they'll be pretty potent. Nobody rates them at all, and especially in NZ they can become a force again. True about not knowing which side will turn up, but the first 3 weeks of this season they've been switched on enough to make discussion start up about them. I'll re-evaluate my view on them after today's game though.
> 
> Benji wouldn't be as creative as he is if he didn't have Farah in the side backing him up. Yeah, we do rely on Benji for our big plays most of the time, but Farah is just as lethal and is only bettered by Cameron Smith as the best hooker in the competition. Our defense is unreliable, but if it can become disciplined, like the Eels game, and with our attacking potential, we'll be headed to September for sure.
> 
> Parra's problem is complacency. They're expecting to recreate last year's magic and it just isn't happening - Hayne's lack of involvement has a lot to do with this. They'll start to get it together soon though.


I dislike writing off a team when my side has yet to play them but the Warriors are pretty shit outside of New Zealand and even in Kiwiland they're not going to beat the elite teams. Pretty much why they won't get back to the GF any time soon.

Farah isn't good/creative enough to play outstandingly and carry your side. He's very good at dummy half but thats about it. He doesn't have the value playing at any other position which is what inevitably happens when your halves get injured.

idc about the eels tbh. fucking nfl playing motherfuckers :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> disagree completely. it makes it much tougher but we can do without him which we showed last year.
> 
> what planet are you on? Storm finished 4th last year and played us first week of the finals
> 
> ...


Manly just need to get a fullback who can have 25% of the anticipation skill that Stewart has, and their attack will be at 2008 levels again. Watmough needs to start stepping it up too, slacker.

Overall Brisbane finished 4th after their prelim loss.

Hindmarsh has been the best of the Eels. I'd give Brendan Oake a nod too, mainly because he was in my year at high school. Mateo I've not seen play good against anyone other than the Tigers.

That they are, and whipping the shitter Broncos isn't much of a foundation. But then again, it's virtually the same side that knocked Melbourne off in Melbourne for 4 consecutive games. If they show up, they'll be tough to beat.

Farah does alright at halfback as he showcased for portions of 2007 when Mathew Head went and did his usual get an injury deal.

Lol. Did you see tonight's game? Hayne threw it forward to Grothe, refs called it, and the crowd cheered, with the commentator saying "and there's a few extra thousand cheers from the Northern Peninsula for the refs actually calling that one forward" 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Manly just need to get a fullback who can have 25% of the anticipation skill that Stewart has, and their attack will be at 2008 levels again. Watmough needs to start stepping it up too, slacker.
> 
> Overall Brisbane finished 4th after their prelim loss.
> 
> ...


Farrar is doing pretty well at the back so its not an issue for me.

talking regular season here boy.

Hindmarsh has been alright but still not at his best. The rest of the team needs to step it up.

Farah goes alright but thats it, he's a pretty average halfback which is a waste of his talent.

nope, had work and recorded the Waratahs/Cheetahs match so i could watch the Tahs smack the pants off them. Big match against the Crusaders next week, we're playing well you guys are playing shithouse i smell a NSW victory ;D


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

It's an absolute disgrace they aren't showing the NRL in the UK anymore. New Zealand Warriors ftw.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ironic as i'm pretty sure super league is gradually being shown more down here. Warriors are garbage though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Can't you watch it on a stream ^?

edit - yeah superleague is being shown alot more here. channel 9 and foxtel.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Australian times though mate, would have to be waking up at 5.30am to watch some games and it's not worth it. Was really into NRL a few years back but then Setanta bought the rights and completey fucked the coverage up. They then went bust. Hopefully Sky buys it back next year.

Yeah we get the super league coverage (obviously) but nowhere near as enjoyable as NRL. Probably because watching Southern Hemisphere
football is a nice change from what I usually watch.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

why does Manly always get given garbage refs for their games? Warriors hanging around in the ruck for so long they seem to be practising for a gay porno. 6-0 up at the break though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

not a good game yet again. i see this ending low scored again


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

there's been a lot of dropped ball and the ruck has been ridiculously slow. Refs seem to be afraid to penalise the Warriors which means we're getting no quick play the balls and as a result our backline has to work when the defense is set. Farrar getting sin binned was a moment where the Warriors should've capitalised but they've got fuck all in attack atm.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i tipped/put credits on warriors, so i hope they win.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

14-6, scrappy but i'll take the points.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Tips are going to the shit this week. I should of stayed with mainly all home tips, but I didn't. It looks like Canberra is going to do the Tigers atm too.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Take the points off a ridiculous video ref decision for Matai. Knocking on doesn't exist anymore it seems, right Nick? Sure, Manly fans will say it was fine and justice for the forward pass or something, because it's never wrong when it favours them 8*D

Tigers pulled off another comeback win over the Raiders to get our best start to a season since 2000. We can't keep giving these leads away though, teams like Melbourne and Saints are going to fuck us up if we do against them


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

That was a try  he made contact with the back of the ball, putting downward pressure on it. Having said that i wouldn't have a problem with it had it been called no try either. just one of those 50/50 calls, unlike having a pass go 5m forward.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I disagree with the Matai call as well (the rule interpretation needs to be changed, common sense should prevail), but it can't be compared to the 8m forward pass.

Watched Tigers/Raiders, fairly entertaining game. Tigers backline is scary fast really, but their defence was woeful at times - especially on the line. I still think they can do a Parramatta this season. I still remember how god-awful Parra were defensively at this stage last year.

Speaking of which LOL @ the Eels this season so far.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Haha yeah, losing to Cronulla is an obvious sign that you're up shit creek.

Our defence on the line is weak, but if we fix that up, we'll be damn near unstoppable :side: Tuiaki is due back in a few weeks to, so that backline will just get better and better


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> I disagree with the Matai call as well (*the rule interpretation needs to be changed, common sense should prevail*), but it can't be compared to the 8m forward pass.
> 
> Watched Tigers/Raiders, fairly entertaining game. Tigers backline is scary fast really, but their defence was woeful at times - especially on the line. I still think they can do a Parramatta this season. I still remember how god-awful Parra were defensively at this stage last year.
> 
> Speaking of which LOL @ the Eels this season so far.


agreed, based on the current interpretation it was a try. However it'd be a pretty rough way to lose a finals match like that.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Rules that need to change:

- Grounding
- Obstruction
- Forward Pass (they need to be able to overrule this in try-scoring situations, need to call them in the field more often as well)
- Consistency in the ruck
- Idiot refs need to stop sucking up to home crowds
- Remove obviously biased refs from adjudicating certain teams
- Allow open criticism and performance-based sacking of referees.

All these rules are terrible. Some examples:


- Matai's try and various others. He CLEARLY had no control over the ball, and trying to adjudge "separation" with the camera angles we are offered is quite honestly impossible.

Also, knock on I am confused about. I recall in Origin 2-3 years ago, a NSW guy jumped for the ball it went about 10m forward off his chest, then his teammate picked it up and scored and it wasn't called a knock on under some BS precedence.

- Obstruction is the worst. Usually when a player runs through and some idiot defender commits, they call it a no try. Yet Origin last year, that ...got NSW forward O'Donnell I think it was, plays the ball and barges into two defenders, and the dummy half dives over and scores. Video ref says try. Garbage NSW-biased video ref ignores a BLATANT obstruction that clearly took out two defenders but it is still a try.

- Manly vs Parra best example of forward pass for a while. Don't see how anyone can say that the video ref can't rule on this. If the video ref can make a more accurate decision than the field refs (which he BLATANTLY) can, he should be able to call it.

- Certain refs have an obvious bias. Tim Mander (who I am actually related to, married to my second cousin or something) was always against the Broncos. Probably because he is from QLD, thought he had to over-compensate. Harrigan hated Tallis, no doubt.

- Numerous examples of players/coaches getting heavy fines for criticising refs. I back the coaches every time. Fuck the refs, they screw up they pay for it. Coaches get sacked, players gets demoted if they don't perform, but refs are insulated from criticism.



On topic of origin (aka troll post), gunna be 5 straight this year ;D We didn't even play well last year. Hopefully that disgustingly dirty pussy Poore gets owned this year. He will gladly hit a KO'ed Price, but when challenged by Hodges he pussied out. Typical NSW. Also Barrett = cheap shotting mofo who should been sent (we lost Inglis).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> On topic of origin (aka troll post), gunna be 5 straight this year ;D We didn't even play well last year. Hopefully that disgustingly dirty pussy Poore gets owned this year. He will gladly hit a KO'ed Price, *but when challenged by Hodges he pussied out*. Typical NSW. Also Barrett = cheap shotting mofo who should been sent (we lost Inglis).


lmao, he was standing behind his entire forward pack when he made the challenge.

3-0 to NSW is my prediction.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL at .BD . Hodges was the one who pussied out. 2-1 to NSW imo.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hodges was the cat who pushed and then run off behind his forwards. Weak ass bitch. Blues definitely winning this year, 2-1.

About Origin though, I find it laughable that Kurt Gidley thinks he will put Jarryd Hayne out of the fullback jersey. I find it almost as laughable that Jamie Lyon wants to be captain - the same prick who didn't even want to play Origin last year. Newsflash Lyon, you're not even close to the level of a guy who can choose if he will play or not. Captain for this year's side will more than likely be Robbie Farah, or Trent Barrett.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Barrett won't even be in the team tbh and Farah won't be captain.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Who do you think will captain them then?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

wouldn't have a clue until a squad has been announced. really depends on who we select as our 5/8th and halfback.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

who do you guys think has the upper hand this time around in State of Origin?


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL. Price gets cheap-shotted in the play the ball, then fights back and is owning the shit out of the NSW guy, then he gsts blindsided. Nice fair play there guys. Gutless ...s. Had names wrong, Waterhouse was the total disgrace.

Hodges made the challenge immediately, but nah Hodges didn't have his back turned so obviously they backed down. Nice way to twist the scenario. Watch the video on youtube, but pretty sure you would still see it wrong ;D 

Edit - Creagh was the one who shoved Hodges then ran away like a girl :lmao Seriously, even for origin bias you guys have an unbelievably bad memory.

IDK who should be NSW captain. Honestly doesn't matter. Anyone sane can look at paper and know we have the better team. We have a better player in pretty much evey backline position (fullback debatable) and a more than capable forward pack. No way we lose this year. 3-0 if we play well, comfortable 2-0 like last year if we don't. I hoep Barrett plays so he can get his ass handed to him. Overrated player anyway.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lol, typical queenslander optimism. the only blokes you guys have playing well atm is the Storm blokes. Might as well be Storm vs NSW because no other queenslanders are worth anything atm.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^ Johnathan Thurston says hi. He fucked Gold Coast up by himself, and spear-headed their comeback against Penrith. If Lockyer gives up rep footy, I'd expect Prince or Cronk to slot in at #6, and either of those combos would make anything we could come up with look inferior.

Edit ~ Also, Billy Slater > Jarryd Hayne


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gold Coast are garbage atm and Penrith are just an amazing lineup who're threatening to take the minor premiership. <- didn't believe it was possible to type with so much sarcasm but there you go.

Also Prince isn't anything flash, and if Cronk goes to 5/8th then it still just goes with the Storm/NSW thing 

Based on form yes, but Hayne is a better player than Slater when he's on form.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I think I'm on 4/6 atm. Come on Newcastle and Bulldogs.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

JT will get his test on Saturday night against the Tigers. If he's on form, we're in trouble. If not, we should get them.

Prince isn't flash? Hmm ok. He's the backbone of that Titans team and without him they're pretty much fucked. Going to get monstered against the Storm and Dragons in the next fortnight. Yeah, Cronk adds to that Storm/NSW thing.

I disagree but that's just down to personal taste. An in-form Slater > an in-form Hayne.

-----------------

3/6 for me, got Newcastle and Canterbury-Bankstown for today's games


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Wow. Penrith come from behind to win 34-30. Tips are fucked this week, 4/7.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

That was a pretty brilliant game to watch. 3/7 though, come on Doggies and save me some pride for the week


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> ^ Johnathan Thurston says hi. He fucked Gold Coast up by himself, and spear-headed their comeback against Penrith. If Lockyer gives up rep footy, I'd expect Prince or Cronk to slot in at #6, and either of those combos would make anything we could come up with look inferior.
> 
> Edit ~ *Also, Billy Slater > Jarryd Hayne*


Times one million.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Insane amount of comebacks from 18 points or more down already this season.... just unbelievable.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol at this weeks tips. Looks like I'm set for 4/8 with Souths leading 32-10 with 15 mins to go. 

Decent crowd there, 30,000+


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

3/8 and 585 for fantasy :/

Hoping that this week's trades pick my scores up and get the tipping strong again. Fuck Souths!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fuck you Penrith.

Oh and :lmao @ Matai's "try" against the Warriors. No way that should've been given.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Knights in the second half = woeful

Too right. On the previous page Nick and I had a debate about whether it was or not.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

there was more of a debate on the other forum tbh.

based on the current interpretations that was a try. end of story.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

other forum?


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Haha, the doggies got destroyed by the bunnys, I lol'd at everyone at my schools footy tipping, tipping the doggies. I was the only smart one.
Yeah the 30k+ crowd was spectacular on monday, (I was there) most likely people from the easter show tbh.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Who do you think will captain them then?


Gidley if hes back in time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gidley will be lucky to make it back in the starting 13 tbh. Might use him as a utility off the bench but then he won't be skipper.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ Agreed.


----------



## Leonard Cohen (Nov 20, 2009)

.BD said:


> LOL. Price gets cheap-shotted in the play the ball, then fights back and is owning the shit out of the NSW guy, then he gsts blindsided. Nice fair play there guys. Gutless ...s. Had names wrong, Waterhouse was the total disgrace.
> 
> Hodges made the challenge immediately, but nah Hodges didn't have his back turned so obviously they backed down. Nice way to twist the scenario. Watch the video on youtube, but pretty sure you would still see it wrong ;D
> 
> ...


You idiot. Price was KO'd by a punch from Poore, Waterhouse merely tackled him to the ground. Creagh did push him and then pussy out, agreed w/that.

I don't think QLD have that great a side. Only in the halves are they drastically better than NSW. Gallen needs to captain NSW, btw. Him or Watmough. Only two players from NSW with any real agression. 

Anyone hear the talk of taking a State of Origin game to NZ? It being in Melbourne is bad enough.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Who do you see being the skipper then?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

this is like fucking groundhog day.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Captain for this year's side will more than likely be Robbie Farah, or Trent Barrett.





Sticksy said:


> Barrett won't even be in the team tbh and Farah won't be captain.





Stone Cold sXe said:


> Who do you think will captain them then?





Sticksy said:


> wouldn't have a clue until a squad has been announced. really depends on who we select as our 5/8th and halfback.


____________________




Walls Of Mike said:


> Stone Cold sXe said:
> 
> 
> > Who do you think will captain them then?
> ...





Sticksy said:


> Gidley will be lucky to make it back in the starting 13 tbh. Might use him as a utility off the bench but then he won't be skipper.





Walls Of Mike said:


> Who do you see being the skipper then?


I'd like to see what our squad is before i state who i want the captain to be but if Hindmarsh gets selected then i'd want him to have it no matter who else is in the team.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh right I spose I should of read the whole thread.  I spose I also agree with Hindy being the skipper... it's pretty hard to tell at this point.


----------



## Leonard Cohen (Nov 20, 2009)

Hindmarsh won't make the team.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

so um Melbourne, going to breeze it in this year eh? To quote GSP, i am not impressed by your performance


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Storm should have won if not for two of the most fucking pathetic calls I have ever seen in my life. By fuck they all do whatever they can to ensure Storm lose.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Another great game by the bunnys <3


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fuck these tips. I've got like 2/5 atm. Cowboys, Dogs at HOME let me down, and Storm let me down.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

3/5 i think. Storm and Dogs losing fucked me over.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

30-6, embarrassing for the Sharks at half time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

jesus christ the obstruction rule is a joke. First in the Dragons game and now again in the Manly game 2 good tries were disallowed because of a ridiculous interpretation.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol triple posting nicky.

roosters are getting beat 10-0 atm >_>

edit - manly win 40-12, and panthers are up 16-0 against roosters at half time, ah.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Storm and Roosters letting me down for 5/7. Come on Parra


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

I've actually got every tip right this weekend, and sadly I am pulling for the Raiders. Oh god, don't disappoint me.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Walls Of Mike said:


> I've actually got every tip right this weekend, and sadly I am pulling for the Raiders. Oh god, don't disappoint me.


They didn't disappoint - looks like you got 8/8, nice work mate.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Parramatta are truly horrible right about now. Their attack is flatter than a sheet of paper. Defence is unstructured. No fairytale run in 2010 for them, they'd best pick their act up or they're up shit creek without a paddle.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

They're all hype. By that I mean the media hype them to no end, and have a wank over Hayne.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, awesome! Up the Raiders


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Between them and the Dragons I'm not sure which team has the media pissing in their pockets more. The wanking over Hayne is borderline insanity.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Dogs/Tigers still 0-0 after 32 mins, crazy. Lol at Gould going all crazy over that LUDICROUS decision.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jarred Maxwell is a bonified c*nt. Terrible refereeing in tonight's game. Tigers tackled their asses off and fatigue killed them in the end. Gonna struggle with these injuries I think, Farah seemed to hurt his arm, and Fulton's ribs looked hurt again near the end.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty bad game between Titans/Dragons. Dragons had uncharacteristically poor handling and Titans were beyond flat in attack. Injury to Rogers won't help. I still don't see the Dragons winning the premiership. They also have to be the most boring team in recent memory to watch. 5 runs through the middle, kick/chase, wait for error, attack in a formulaic manner, spread the ball to Morris, score. Also going for field goals way too much. Their defence is impressive, but extremely boring to watch. Wish they showed Tigers/Dogs first, would have been far mroe interesting.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe you have no right to complain about poor refereeing when your side plays that shit. Catching practice next week for your boys :hmm:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> sXe you have no right to complain about poor refereeing when your side plays that shit. Catching practice next week for your boys :Hmm:


Lol. Bad handling + woeful officiating on both ends ruined a great contest.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Doubt the handling was any worse than the other game. Officiating was largely spot on in the other game though, outside 1-2 perplexing calls.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Shaun Fensom's out of the Roosters/Raiders game. Glad I saw that before fantasy lockout.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Agree on the point made earlier that the Dragons are boring to watch, they really are. They grind their results and play some mind numbingly bland stuff.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Didn't watch the game, but Manly won wow. 18-16. Anyone see it?


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah Manly were the better side on the whole, although the Storm almost stole it at the end. Smith missed a fairly easy conversion on their second last try, and they also had a chance to score on the last set in the last minute but they turned it over with a bad pass, could of been Slater though I'm not sure.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Manly dominated the first half and had enough of a lead to hold on to win. Scrappy game, boring at times, with a few big hits here and there. As Nov said, Smith missed a very simple kick by his standards that would of sent it to golden point.

It's the 3rd time in 2 1/2 years that Melbourne have suffered back-to-back losses. Almost 4 years since they've lost 3 in a row.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Broncos mauled the Sharks offensively, our defence is still pretty god-awful though. Maybe there is some light, and we definitely aren't spoon material at least.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well you have lost Wallace for a minimum of a month, but he's shit anyway, Ben Hunt is a much more useful attacking option for you guys.

Cowboys and Titans gonna get r*ped this week I feel


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Well you have lost Wallace for a minimum of a month, *but he's shit anyway*, Ben Hunt is a much more useful attacking option for you guys.


Really? He is probably one of the best defending half backs in the game and his kicking aint that bad


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Thurston, Mullen, Prince, Cronk, Maloney, Smith, Robson, Walsh, Sandow, Hodkinson shit all over him tbh


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Wallace is probably the best defensive halfback in the game. He hasn't been too stellar offensively for ages.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lol, Thurston and Hodkinson > Wallace defensively. JT is akin to a pitbull, and Hodkinson is a machine.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

tombo2326 said:


> Really? He is probably one of the best defending half backs in the game and his kicking aint that bad





.BD said:


> Wallace is probably the best defensive halfback in the game. He hasn't been too stellar offensively for ages.


his kicking game is awful and as Benny said Thurston & Hodkinson are both epic defenders.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Lol, Thurston and Hodkinson > Wallace defensively. JT is akin to a pitbull, and Hodkinson is a machine.


(Y)

where's a Storm fan when i need to rub it in their face about them believing their overrated team is apparently being premiership favourites 4 rounds in? Storm were beyond useless for half the game and only ridiculous calls (they went both ways but seriously, Manly copped some god awful ones to let the Storm into their 20) kept it close. Cronk was their only backline player to have a half decent game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> *Bookmakers suspend markets after Melbourne wooden spoon bets*
> 
> Reigning NRL premiers Melbourne Storm are braced to lose premiership points as a result of salary cap violations after a day of high drama for the Victoria-based club.
> 
> ...


salary cap cheating fucking dogs.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ So its been proven then? I thought not.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nothing has been proven except that calling the Storm premiership favourites a month into the competition was a little daft considering a Prince-less Titans and Manly both beat you and made you guys look awful.

also considering the NRL is calling a press conference about it i'd say its pretty likely to be true. You simply can't keep Slater, Smith, Inglis, Cronk, Hoffman, Finch, White + 18 other blokes for under the cap. Slater, White, Smith and Inglis would likely take up half the cap between the 4 of them.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

I still maintain Storm will make the finals. Ill bet 1 bil credits with you.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Storm just got stripped of th 07 and 09 preierships, lost all this years points and are gonna get fined heaps. fuck me!


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

> The National Rugby League has today stripped the Melbourne Storm of the 2007 and 2009 Telstra Premierships, the Minor Premierships of 2006-8 and of its 2010 competition points after confirming a series of salary cap breaches amounting to at least $1.7million over five years.
> 
> The club will lose all competition points earned to date in 2010 and also the right to accumulate points going forward in 2010 (competition tables will record wins and losses but the club will not be awarded competition points on the basis of any wins). These measures are effective as of today.
> 
> ...


nrl.com


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

oh man, they're fucked. Even with losing their premierships and their points from this year and the money its still going to be hurting them next year as they have to get under the cap. Bye bye to half their Origin players and no more finals for those cheating fucks.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Stripped of both titles, fucking hell they came dowm hard.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Mother fucker, what a shocking day. Biggest hit to NRL since the Super League war.



> Melbourne Storm have been stripped of two NRL premierships and fined a total of $1.6 million after being found guilty of long-term salary cap breaches.
> 
> NRL chief executive David Gallop announced they would also not be allowed to accrue any premiership points in the 2010 season.
> 
> ...


foxsports.com

-----------------

Goodbye minor premierships, two premierships, this season's point tally and not one point accrued for 2010. Plus, as Nick said, they'll have to drop marquee players to fit under the cap next season. Damn!

@ Sickburn ~ pretty stupid of the club to not be watchful of this, even if they did have "rats in the ranks" as the News Ltd executive is saying. The Canterbury Bulldogs were docked 37 points in 2002's season for a cap breach, and I'd of thought every club would of learnt their lesson then. A few teams will be sweating buckets tonight...Gold Coast comes to mind right away


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh yeah there will be other clubs packing dacks atm. But fuck, Smith Slater Inglis Cronk White, and so many others...could all be gone....FUCK!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Jeez what a bunch of fucking cheaters, they deserved it all


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

@ sXe its not that they weren't watchful, they were careful enough to deliberately and precisely rort the system.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

When I look back, it sorta is a bit far fetched as to how they could keep all those world class players...


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

so even if they do win matches do they still get points or not?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nope, no points this year. 

You want me to mail you a wooden spoon Sickburn? :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, and whoever has done said rorting can be charged with fraud so they're 10 shades of fucked. Allegedly it's the new Rebels CEO (former Storm CEO) linked to it, and suggestions that Craig Bellamy may also be involved. If so, NSW needs themselves a new coach.

Slater, Cronk & Smith won't be in Melbourne next year I'm sure of it. Knights and Sharks may gain lots from this, with off-contract players and hefty bank balance opening up


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Fuck up Sticksy. lol.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Yeah, and whoever has done said rorting can be charged with fraud so they're 10 shades of fucked. Allegedly it's the new Rebels CEO (former Storm CEO) linked to it, and suggestions that Craig Bellamy may also be involved. If so, NSW needs themselves a new coach.
> 
> Slater, Cronk & Smith won't be in Melbourne next year I'm sure of it. Knights and Sharks may gain lots from this, with off-contract players and hefty bank balance opening up


Des Hasler should be NSW coach. would be a good fit imo.

I reckon the Cowboys could gain a lot from this, tell Thurston to go fuck himself and sign Cronk or Smith. Brisbane would have a bit of room under the cap as i don't think they used much when Hunt left so Slater could join them.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, tell Thurston to fuck off to Japanese rugby and put Cronk in Townsville. Brisbane IMO would chase Smith moreso than Slater, I reckon Sharks would gun for him like crazy. Tigers do have a bit free under their cap at season end, but not enough to secure Slater though.

Hasler as NSW coach? I'd like that, he could put a bit of old-school mongrel into the team to get them to lift for the games and have a dig. Only downer would be he'd insist that c*nt Lyon was captain.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Broncos would go after either Smith or Slater imo. They're pretty thin in both positions.

Lyon is awesome.

Yeah i reckon a no nonsense coach like Hasler would get the team working as one instead of 17 egos playing for themselves. He's a tough bastard as well, easily the fittest coach going around. Would instill that in the NSW side as well.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

That and the fact you got the feeling Bellamy was never really 100% into the job imo. Yeah Hasler would give em a good kick up the ass.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Broncos would go after either Smith or Slater imo. They're pretty thin in both positions.
> 
> Lyon is awesome.
> 
> Yeah i reckon a no nonsense coach like Hasler would get the team working as one instead of 17 egos playing for themselves. He's a tough bastard as well, easily the fittest coach going around. Would instill that in the NSW side as well.


If they had enough $$$ they'd go for both. When Lockyer hangs up the boots they'll free up a big chunk of their cap.

:hmm:

Indeed, Queensland play as a team, with structure and commitment to their mates on the field. NSW need a heavy dose of that - get the forwards to run drills with Spud, Chief, Sirro and Blocka, get Gus and Tommy to fire them up with a few speeches, and get Joey and Freddy to do drills with the halves (who IMO this year should be Carney & Kimmorley), and get guys like Mullins and Clyde etc to run drills with the backs, as the scum from up north do with their guys.



Sickburn said:


> That and the fact you got the feeling Bellamy was never really 100% into the job imo. Yeah Hasler would give em a good kick up the ass.


Bellamy wasn't into as he got the mega payments regardless 8*D


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Fuck me, its all over the news and even today tonight.


----------



## boyinaus (Jan 19, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> If they had enough $$$ they'd go for both. When Lockyer hangs up the boots they'll free up a big chunk of their cap.


Isn't a crapload of Brisbane's salary cap allocated to Folau? And isn't Folau off-contract at the end of the season? Maybe they could go after both. I don't think they would, though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

boyinaus said:


> Isn't a crapload of Brisbane's salary cap allocated to Folau? And isn't Folau off-contract at the end of the season? Maybe they could go after both. I don't think they would, though.


I know Lockyer is on approx. $850,000 a year, and Folau is on around 600K. Last I heard they were after both Hannant and Civoniceva for next year, so I doubt they're struggling to get big names into their club.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lockyer and Folau are not on 850 and 600k respectively. They're not going to use 1/3 of their cap on 2 players. From memory Folau's contract is about 1.5-1.6 million over 4 years. Now they can add 3rd party payments and whatever but its still not 600,000 a year. As for Lockyer, no one in the NRL gets paid 850,000 a year. You can't fit 24 other players under a cap unless you pay the others peanuts when someone is paid that high.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Off topic, Ben Cummings (sp?) came into my work today (Bunnings Warehouse), and one of my co workers asked him "so how's the nrl going", where Ben dropped his head and got cut.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Wowowowowowowowowoow. All that needs to be said. I was always amazed how the Storm retained such a wide pool of great players whereas the Broncos have lost at least 10 top-class players in the last few years. Cheating ...gots deserve every bit of the penalty they received.

Will be interesting to see how the storm play now that they have nothing to play for.... all they are playing for is keeping 2 points from their opposition.

Interesting to see who goes where next season. I hope we can pick up one of their backs, but I don't think they will lose all their stars unless they are heavily sanctioned.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

.BD said:


> Wowowowowowowowowoow. All that needs to be said. I was always amazed how the Storm retained such a wide pool of great players whereas the Broncos have lost at least 10 top-class players in the last few years. Cheating ...gots deserve every bit of the penalty they received.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how the storm play now that they have nothing to play for.... all they are playing for is keeping 2 points from their opposition.
> 
> Interesting to see who goes where next season. I hope we can pick up one of their backs, but I don't think they will lose all their stars unless they are heavily sanctioned.


Playing for pride and sending a message that they could still of made the finals will be their motivation I think. They won't be going all out though and attendance will be struggling.

Bulldogs in 2002 took huge pay cuts to stay together. Melbourne could be very likely to do the same and keep the playing group together.



Sticksy said:


> Lockyer and Folau are not on 850 and 600k respectively. They're not going to use 1/3 of their cap on 2 players. From memory Folau's contract is about 1.5-1.6 million over 4 years. Now they can add 3rd party payments and whatever but its still not 600,000 a year. As for Lockyer, no one in the NRL gets paid 850,000 a year. You can't fit 24 other players under a cap unless you pay the others peanuts when someone is paid that high.


I'm sure I read Lockyer was on that much...must of read it wrong. Was reading on NRL.com how the cap works, the average pay per player is $164K a year, which for just playing 24-28 games of football a year, so 1920-2240 minutes of work, that's a bloody sweet rate of pay.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah but there's a bunch of training, and pre-season stuff as well. Add in fan days and a few more events like that and there's way more time put in.

i know Lockyer topped up his contract until 2011 so it might've been $850,000 over 2 years which is about right.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

That's probably what it was lol.

I'm fucked for my multi-bet this week, put it on at 2:30, and now all Melbourne related bets are suspended.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

I honestly think this is the end of rugby in Melbourne.

It was always going to face stiff competition from the AFL here, and, in all honesty, it never took root, despite the Storm's success. This scandal might as well be their executioner's song.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

The morning after the decision and I'm still in a state of shock. There's no doubt they deserved the punishment handed to them. It was a sophisticated form of cheating, using separate rooms and siphoning from another fund so that it would go undetected. 

I really question whether News Limited will stay committed to the Storm. If News leave, the Storm is guaranteed to fold. Crowds were slowly going up and I thought the new stadium would push them up even further. What a disaster for Rugby League.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Phenom said:


> I honestly think this is the end of rugby in Melbourne.
> 
> It was always going to face stiff competition from the AFL here, and, in all honesty, it never took root, despite the Storm's success. This scandal might as well be their executioner's song.


I think you're right. I wasn't a big fan, but being Victorian I was happy when they won so hearing this is sad. I think most of the players didn't know as aren't contracts kept confidential?


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Well I can't see Melbourne surviving. The NRL should probably start focusing on the Central Coast instead now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Central Coast won't get behind a team, they'll struggle huge for crowds.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Melbourne can get past this, it's just a matter of whether or not the vast majority of their fans and sponsors will care enough to attend the games.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

They've already had 2 major sponsors end ties with the team, they're going to lose a bunch of players for next season, they'll fold within the next couple of years imo *unless* the major players are prepared to take a pay cut and stick with the team.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Harvey Norman said they'd stick by Storm..


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

News Limited are sticking by them, Harvey Norman are as well. It wasn't the players fault this happened (atm that's my view, I might be wrong and some knew of it) it was the administrators.

Rugby League was built on the battlers plugging through shit and showing a fighting spirit. Melbourne won't fold, the NRL won't let that happen, the market is too big to not have a crack at. Craig Bellamy released a statement that said they'd fight on through this and show what they're made of in troublesome times.

They're going to lose out on their big gun players, most likely Inglis, Slater and Smith, but they aren't exactly fucked over - Matt Duffie can fill in for Inglis, Gareth Widdop can take Slater's spot, and Ryan Hinchcliffe can fill in Smith's spot. Sure, they won't be anywhere near as dominant, but they'll still have success.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

lol @ that being called try and not obstruction. refereeing consistency has reached an all time low.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ been like that all year tho.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

they call obstruction for minor, insignificant offences. when there has actually been a significant, blatant obstruction they choose to ignore it. if you are talking about refereeing being horrid all year I agree.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah i was, its been shit ref'n all year...if it was consistently shit i could stand it, but one week they call something, the next week, or even next game they dont.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

2/2, and I guessed the margin in the Bulldogs/Broncos match right too.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

2/2 but lost my multi-bet tip, had Dogs 1-12 and Eels 13+ 

Ah well, it's good to see that amid this week's devastating revelations, the on-field action hasn't diminished in quality whatsoever. Bulldogs look to have a little of their bite back which is good, and Parramatta should start hitting good form now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

3/3 atm, fucking Sharks ruining my perfect round.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

4/4 atm, liking this round so far.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

4/4 in my tips on multi-bet, which hurt to tip against my boys, but oddly enough I have the margins right, but the wrong games  I had Panthers 13+ and Sharks 1-12. Ah well.

---------------



NRL.com said:


> First Melbourne Storm coach Craig Bellamy and his players made a statement to the media.
> 
> Then the Storm's fans made a statement to them - you're still heroes to us.
> 
> ...


I saw the media clip on Fox Sports News, and it was pretty moving. Not all fans are lost, as battling fans know, you stick with your side through the good and the bad.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Thank fuck for that try just before half time. We've been outplaying the Dragons this half. 6-4 with a kick to come.

3/5 atm because Raiders lost.

edit - fuck the dragons. ahh


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

18 point comeback from the Rabbitohs was brilliant, looks like Raiders are going nowhere for awhile, 2 loses at Canberra in a row? Ouch.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sick and tired of garbage refs costing us points. also tired of us switching off when we should absolutely destroy teams.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^ The knocked back call and Bird being offside to offload it to Gordon for the first try? I loathe Manly but even I can admit they were rorted there. Guess it's a common trend with Titans games 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Both that and also at the end where Farrar had the ball punched out but was ruled to have lost it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Both that and also at the end where Farrar had the ball punched out but was ruled to have lost it.


It was a tackling motion :side:

But yeah, I agree. Manly had some bad calls.

---------

Not liking the team lineup for this week. Farah at halfback? Fulton at hooker? Disorganisation FTW!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fuck Newcastle were rubbish on the weekend.

But I take comfort in the fact that so were Manly 8*D

Also had to laugh at people thinking Mitchell Pearce should be the NSW halfback this year. Fuck no, if he's selected, I have no faith what so ever.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Our halves will be Barrett and Kimmorley. It worked for game 3 last year, and fuck, we need to keep combinations that will win us the series. Queensland doesn't change unless they have injury or suspension.

Read in Big League this week that people want Kurt Gidley as NSW fullback and captain? Um, when did Jarryd Hayne up and leave? Ridiculous to give Gidley a blues jersey in the starting side, when Hayne shits all over him.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Gidley at fullback plz. Pearce at halfback works for me as well ;D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lol you wish Queenslander


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pearce is injured for a month isn't he?

Anyway, this round is hard to tip in.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah Pearce and Wallace are out and won't be fit for Origin 1, hence why I said Kimmorley will be our halfback.

Agreed on the tips, some tough ones this week. Souths/Manly is perhaps the toughest...Manly should smack them up, but given how Souths finish strong, and Manly fade off, who knows.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Manly should Smack them up? You make me laugh Manly will have nothing against us at home... they lost to GC at Manly for gods sake.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I think I'm 4/6 so far.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Walls Of Mike said:


> Manly should Smack them up? You make me laugh Manly will have nothing against us at home... they lost to GC at Manly for gods sake.


Um have you seen both teams play this season? Souths over the last few weeks have been shitty, and were lucky to get over an equally as shit Canberra. Manly, over 60 minutes, are gonna fuck you up any day of the week. Hold it together for 80...



King Kenny said:


> I think I'm 4/6 so far.


5/6. Fucking Newcastle


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Garbage week for sport. Broncos, Lions, Western Bulldogs, Reds all losing and Folau leaving the Broncos.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Cowboys also lost


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I stopped caring for the Cowboys a few years ago. Their forward pack is full of ...gots (o donnell) and I don't care for guys like Bowen.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Releasing O'Donnell was the best thing the Tigers ever did.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Knights and Warriors let me down. Warriors losing all their games at home so far (I think) isn't good.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Walls Of Mike said:


> Manly should Smack them up? You make me laugh Manly will have nothing against us at home... they lost to GC at Manly for gods sake.


honestly we've been one of the form teams in the competition. We lost to the Eels and Gold Coast due to poor decisions by the ref (as well as not playing for the full 80). Souths have been pretty terrible this year. Manly by 16 imo


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

That's the double over the Tigers then.  

12-8 win. Pleased with that in the end. Tigers could of won it at the end. Right down to the last second. 

5/7 atm, I'll probaly lose my tip on Souths/Manly, as I tipped Souths.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> honestly we've been one of the form teams in the competition. We lost to the Eels and Gold Coast due to poor decisions by the ref (as well as not playing for the full 80). Souths have been pretty terrible this year. Manly by 16 imo


If Manly can string together a full 80 minutes, they're up there with St George Illawarra as a legit chance at the premiership. They almost let another big lead slip again.



King Kenny said:


> That's the double over the Tigers then.
> 
> 12-8 win. Pleased with that in the end. Tigers could of won it at the end. Right down to the last second.
> 
> 5/7 atm, I'll probaly lose my tip on Souths/Manly, as I tipped Souths.


I'm filthy at the decision to give Carney that try, Ran was clearly tackled without the football and prevented a chance from regathering the ball. Officiating was absolutely woeful in the game, and ruined a very good, grinding contest. Tigers will relish the bye, and hopefully Robert Lui is back for Round 10 so our team has some balance back to it.

I managed a 5/8. Knights, Canberra and Roosters the ones I missed.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

How did Manly have some bad calls? I was at the game and Manly were 1 metre in front of the ref every set. Isaac Lukes try was called double movement when he had 3 guys on him? How can he move forward with 3 guys on him, they pulled him forward. 

Then Lyons try was clearly on one of our guys legs and there was no clear footage of him putting the ball on the ground. He was fucking held up on his back with the ball on his chest then he puts it down given "Benefit of the doubt". Although Manly were the better team today. Also you can't say Souths have had a bad season. There win over the doggies was there best game i've seen them play in a LONG time. The Titans game we only just lost but hell it was close, Raiders was a 18 point come back in Canberra. You will see as soon as Crocker and Asotasi are back we will dominate.

Also can someone fill me in with what happened between Tigers and the Chooks? I know who one but what was with the try? Carney offside or something?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Minichiello run through to put pressure on Ryan, Ryan dropped it backwards, Minichiello tackled Ryan without the ball, Carney dove on the lose ball, and the video ref gave it a tr, benefit of the doubt.

Really though with the amount of ball that we had, and our territorial advantage, we should of smashed the Chooks today. They defended really well, and our attack was pitiful.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Ahhh I see unlucky. :/


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck Cooper for dogging the City/Country game with injury so he can play on Saturday night against us. Surely the NRL have got to get rid of that ridiculous loophole or have players checked out by an independant doctor before letting them play for their NL side. Garbage scheduling anyway to have two of the better teams in the competition face each other after the rep games. We've got nearly 2/3rds of our starting lineup having to play 2 games in 24 hours.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cooper or not, the Dragons will still smack you up. Not like they have any one else playing in City/Country and the predictable test match.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Decent test match, nothing great but not as bad as I was anticipating. Bad conditions probably contributed somewhat, but we were fairly awful for the last 30 mins.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™;8391061 said:


> Cooper or not, the Dragons will still smack you up. Not like they have any one else playing in City/Country and the predictable test match.


Morris, Weyman, Nightingale, Creagh and Young would disagree with you 

test match was garbage aside from Matai's awesome late hit on Slater. he decked that c*nt good.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Slater > Hayne


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

only if you're talking about who's the bigger twat.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I was talking about penis size.



Slater is a moron. Good player, though, and definitely not as big of a moron as some of the NSW ...gots (O donnell for example).

Also, nice to see Matai still faking injuries every 10 minutes.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nah Matai is actually just that injury prone :lmao 

city/country has been 100x better than the test match thus far.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't even realise CvC was on, wow. Oh well, time for my annual "lets hope they all injure themselves" wish. 

I can't even remember the last Matai match I watched where he didn't get "injured".


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Matai can out of the womb with a brace on his neck and his arm in a sling :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Test match...was shit. That's what they get for taking ti to a hole like Melbourne. Kiwis showed some good form towards the end and muscled up in defence. Four Nations will be interesting this November.

City/Country was a good game all around, some nice hits, good runs, and plenty on show. I'm biased but Farah added that little extra spark to the attack of city but it wasn't replicated by the other players, with Carney and Kimmorley really shaping as the potential halves for NSW. Hodkinson impressed in his rep debut, and could be the start of something major for the kid.

Manly, especially Hasler, should stop bitching about the scheduling. You have a 25-player roster, use it if need be. However, and as Nick alluded to, I agree that the scheduling for a game of this magnitude (1st vs 3rd) with 12 or so players backing up from rep duty, is pretty poor. Why not have this game on Monday night, and put the Roosters/Cowboys shitfest tomorrow?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ben, take your squad. Now remove your best player. Okay so Farah/Benji is gone. Now take 8 of your best players out and see what kind of team you're left with.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Ben, take your squad. Now remove your best player. Okay so Farah/Benji is gone. Now take 8 of your best players out and see what kind of team you're left with.


Dragons also have players backing up and they aren't bitching about it. Hasler should worry about second half lapses in his team, rather than scheduling of games.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

we have 8 players backing up they have 5. Most of our players out are our key players (Foran, Hodkinson, Lyon, Stewart, Watmough) while really only Morris and Creagh have a huge impact on the Dragons play.

A tired squad isn't going to help when it comes to 2nd half lapses either


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

FU Australia. Kiwis suck balls and so did that test match.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kiwis will go alright as long as they have my boy Foran in their side :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The Kiwi's are likely gonna win the Four Nations this year, I just feel it. They will also have the addition of the Super League based players like Brent Webb and Thomas Leuluai amongst others, and Australia will go in hyped as the heavy favourites as usual, but I sense a NZ win again tbh.

As for Origin, I dunno about Carney, he's doing well this season, but I still think Kimmorley/Barrett is the way to go after their showing in game 3 last year. I dunno if I'd even pick Carney, and he was gash playing in the halves against the Tigs the other week.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Barrett? he's been garbage this year, obviously not helped by a poor cronulla team. Carney/Kimmorley in the halves for mine.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Did they show City vs. Country in the UK? I cam home from work this morning and was shocked to see Aussie/Kiwis on my screen, a rare treat nowadays.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm not sure, i know we got it down here on delay after the test match. Was a much better game.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Carney was shit in the halves against the Tigers, and we don't need a risky halves combo that may not work going into the first game of a series we must win. Barrett and Kimmorley are experienced and know what it takes to win the big games. Queensland only change their side if injuries or suspension gets to them (which atm looks like they will be without Thurston and Smith given current injuries).

Jamie Soward or Terry Campese deserve the #6 mostly should Barrett not be selected.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

No no no @ Campese. Had his chance last year, was total balls. Soward however, might be worth a punt. My NSW team for game 1 would be this...

Jarrod Hayne
Brett Morris
Jamal Idris
Matt Cooper
Michael Jennings
Trent Barrett
Brett Kimmorley
Luke Bailey
Michael Ennis
Josh Perry
Ben Creagh
Anthony Watmough
Anthony Laffranchi

Kurt Gidley
Luke Lewis/Braith Anasta/Greg Bird (all can play second row or 5/8, valuable versatility)
Brett White
Luke O'Donell

Ennis was close, easily could be Farah tbh, but he sulled last year while Ennis was good in game 3. Idris is a wrecking ball but Tahu wouldn't be a bad pick either, he's got experience, power, pace and has some mongrel in him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> No no no @ Campese. Had his chance last year, was total balls. Soward however, might be worth a punt. My NSW team for game 1 would be this...
> 
> Jarrod Hayne
> Brett Morris
> ...


I'd prefer to have Bird on the bench if you're including Gidley on the bench as well. 

how long is Josh Morris out for? would be a good option in the side if he's fit.

anyway my side would be

Jarryd Hayne
Brett Morris
Jamie Lyon
Matt Cooper
Michael Jennings
Todd Carney
Brett Kimmorley
Josh Perry
Robbie Farah
Brett White
Ben Creagh
Anthony Watmough
Luke Lewis

Bench:
Paul Gallen
Anthony Laffranchi
Greg Bird
Kurt Gidley


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Cooper can fuck himself, can't pick and choose when you play rep footy. I agree with Nick's team, subbing out Cooper for Tahu and Carney for Barrett, and Bird for Carney.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao. Jamie Lyon. That guy doesn't deserve rep footy, he's just as bad as Cooper in regards to picking his games. And a million times shitter at playing footy. One of the most incredibly overrated players around. And Gallen just doesn't perform at rep level. He had one good game when he got picked a few years back in the dead rubber.



> how long is Josh Morris out for? would be a good option in the side if he's fit.


If he's fit, and that **** Lyon still gets picked ahead of him/Cooper/Tahu/Idris etc, then it's nothing short of a farce, coz we've seen it year after year, players getting picked on reputation or name, and not form.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I feared NSW putting Soward in last year. Really glad they didn't. Haven't been as impressed with him from what I have seen this year, but don't want him there.

Campese as 5/8th and Wallace/Pearce as halves plz.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

.BD said:


> I feared NSW putting Soward in last year. Really glad they didn't. Haven't been as impressed with him from what I have seen this year, but don't want him there.
> 
> Campese as 5/8th and Wallace/Pearce as halves plz.


Soward is another option but I don't thin k he'd be as effective on the origin stage just yet.

If Wallace ever wears the #7 again for NSW I'll be majorly pissed off.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I tipped all the home teams this week.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, I haven't posted here since the conclusion of last season but since I just randomly noticed this thread again I'm back.

It's great to see my Eels getting back on track after a shit start to the year. Although now Kris Keating is injured which fucking sucks.

Anyway, last night's Test was pretty meh for me, nothing really made it exciting and the only part I enjoyed was Billy Slater getting crunched by Steve Matai with that shot. The City/Country match was great and it was good to see all the guys pushing for Origin spots. Dugan was rather amazing and I thought Burt, Hodkinson and Snowden all had really good games.

For Origin, I'll just put my ideal team here and see what you guys think.

1. Hayne
2. Morris
3. Tahu
4. Idris
5. Jennings
6. Carney
7. Kimmorley
8. Weyman
9. Farah
10. Galloway
11. Watmough
12. Lewis
13. Waterhouse

14. Gidley
15. Perry
16. Mason
17. Laffranchi/Gallen/Hindmarsh

I didn't go with Ennis because I just think Farah is a more creative player and it's not fair to go by last year's results. I almost wanted to put Dugan at fullback and Hayne on the wing but the rookie should at least be given until Game 3 of this year before he's put in the match. Laffranchi and Gallen are both good enough to be on the starting side and I put Hindmarsh there to show loyalty to my Eels and to make up for his bullshit omissions from both of last night's rep matches. It's a risk putting a guy like Galloway in the starting side but he's tough enough to handle it. Kade Snowden would also be able to fill that spot easily imo.

Anyway, just a mess of thoughts there.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Nah that team sucks. Here is a real team:

1. Slater
2. Tuqiri
3. Folau
4. Inglis
5. Boyd
6. Lockyer
7. Thurston
8. Price
9. Smith
10. Petero
11. Harrison
12. Thaiday
13. Johnson

14. Shillington (played well in the test last night)
15. Crocker
16. Hannant
17. Tonga I guess. Definitely need a reserve back in case Barrett pulls a cowardly NSW blindside again.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Will Thurston be ready for Origin 1? And by Johnson do you mean Dallas Johnson?


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Fuck I forgot Johnson left for the super league. Stick Stagg in his place, no big loss.

Hopefully Thurston will be back. If not, Prince or Cronk fit in nicely.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

1/4

Manly beat Dragons, as I expected./


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Weyman? He's a lump of crud and gets exhausted after 2 mins. No fucking way. Same with Snowden, if any Sharks prop should be considered it's Luke Douglas. Oh and Waterhouse? We need players who aren't gonna wear teflon gloves and drop the ball every few minutes. Galloway wouldn't be a bad pick tho, he's a unit and always seems to take a big effort to stop.

Manly beat the Dragons tonight, few shitty refereeing calls against the Dragons when they looked like they'd get back into the game (Badger was wrong, Morris grounded ball before it hit the white paint, Soward pass wrongly called forward by the touchie wearing an invisible Manly jersey)


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't actually like Waterhouse so I guess he's easily replaceable by Laffranchi (or Hindmarsh) in the side.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Waterhouse is a moron. 

Every Manly game seems to be marred by dubious refereeing. Sticksy can't complain about their match against the Eels anymore.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao. Jamie Lyon. That guy doesn't deserve rep footy, he's just as bad as Cooper in regards to picking his games. And a million times shitter at playing footy. One of the most incredibly overrated players around. And Gallen just doesn't perform at rep level. He had one good game when he got picked a few years back in the dead rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> If he's fit, and that **** Lyon still gets picked ahead of him/Cooper/Tahu/Idris etc, then it's nothing short of a farce, coz we've seen it year after year, players getting picked on reputation or name, and not form.


:lmao your blind hate on Manly is always amusing. Lyon has been playing amazingly this year and is one of the form centres in the game.



Renegade™ said:


> Weyman? He's a lump of crud and gets exhausted after 2 mins. No fucking way. Same with Snowden, if any Sharks prop should be considered it's Luke Douglas. Oh and Waterhouse? We need players who aren't gonna wear teflon gloves and drop the ball every few minutes. Galloway wouldn't be a bad pick tho, he's a unit and always seems to take a big effort to stop.
> 
> Manly beat the Dragons tonight, few shitty refereeing calls against the Dragons when they looked like they'd get back into the game (Badger was wrong, Morris grounded ball before it hit the white paint, Soward pass wrongly called forward by the touchie wearing an invisible Manly jersey)


fuck off, clearly was on the dead ball line. I do agree about that forward pass though. also agree with Weyman being shit.



.BD said:


> Waterhouse is a moron.
> 
> Every Manly game seems to be marred by dubious refereeing. Sticksy can't complain about their match against the Eels anymore.


dude, did you even watch the game tonight? judging by that comment you clearly didn't so fuck off and kindly remove your head from your ass.

Awesome game by the Eagles with 8 players backing up and losing Foran through injury. Bailey did well coming in off the bench to lead us around through the final quarter of the match. Williams got the easiest hat trick i've ever seen. Had to run about 10 metres combined to get all 3 tries, his 3rd try was all due to Lyon's brilliance (need a new tv screen after that Reney?). Soward was garbage and this game shows exactly why i wouldn't pick him for the Origin games. He is way too structured and when the Dragons go behind he has no creativity to wrestle the game back for his side. 

This game was won in the main due to a good defensive display, Dragons barely looked like scoring all game. Also good to see our fringe players like Rodney, Galuvao and Bailey step up and play brilliantly.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

> dude, did you even watch the game tonight? judging by that comment you clearly didn't so fuck off and kindly remove your head from your ass.


I would rather watch paint dry than watch those two boring clubs play. Successful troll was successful.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you missed out on a good game then. better than each of the rep games. Although i suppose you also watch/are a fan of the Broncos. Guess seeing all those tries from the opposition spoils you for when teams actually have a decent defense.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

That was a pretty good game of footy. Lyon's effort to get the ball back in play was pretty amazing. Williams capped off some impressive movements to grab a hat-trick, and Saints looked really flat and offered nothing.

The Soward forward pass I agree on, he threw the ball just behind the 10m line, and Lett caught it at about the 9m mark, floating or not, it's a forward pass. Frame-by-frame Morris was unlucky with the deadball line call, since if it had gone to video IMO they'd of given benefit of the doubt.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't even watch the Broncos this season, maybe when we get Justin "The Great" Hodges back, but yeah. St. George are probably the most boring team to watch of the last decade.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*sXe:* I have seen many of those given and plenty when the pass has travelled further forward because the ref has said it travelled back. No consistency from the referee's anymore, it's pathetic. They've set the grounds for every pass like that to be called forward, no matter what. Same goes for Badger's decision not to go to the video ref, which was stupid.

*Sticksy:* Lyon is overrated, I'm sorry but he is. Yes wow he managed to keep a ball in play and result in his team scoring, it's not THAT impressive. It's been done plenty of times before, and it'll happen again and again. Get off the dick plz. I don't blindly hate Manly. I just hate them for what they are and what they've done. I will admit they have good players (Perry, Watmough, Robertson, THE RAPIST, King) and they're halves while young are showing good progression, but Lyon just doesn't cut the mustard for me and never will.

I'm pretty sure when he was lured back overseas from Super League there was something said that he'd been guaranteed to play rep footy by the NRL or some shit like that, quite sure it was Lyon the piece was on, and it wouldn't surprise me because he's just not that damn good and there are other players who are just down right better (talent and on form wise). Fucks sake, accept the fact I don't rate the guy plz, I'm begging you.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't consider Lyon that great either. Of course, if he returned back to Parramatta then I guess I would be saying the opposite.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Inglis knocks it back he's amazing, Lyon does it, who cares, right??? I accept that you don't rate him but you can't deny the guy has been playing well this year and deserves his spot.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Inglis overall is just a better player. I will admit there is worse than Lyon no doubt. I don't feel he should be playing Origin tho I expect he'll be picked.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rene and Sticksy going back and forth over Manly hate and love. Nothing changes.

Expecting Gold Coast and Melbourne to get comfortable victories today. With Smith's injury on Friday, and the chance he won't play origin, not that we give a shit down here, but who do you think will fill in as hooker for the Maroons? I'm stuck between Friend and Ballin.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Either way that is a huge loss. I don't really like either of those options. Personally I would bring Prince or Cronk in and play another halfback at dummy half.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

I like the idea of Kevin Kingston as hooker tbh.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, it's a huge loss, and you will probably also be without Thurston and Price, add in no Johnson or Hodges, and it's a pretty depleted team that NSW _should_ have no problem beating in game 1.

I'd go with Friend if I were selecting the team. He's a defensive machine, and creative around the ruck with his dummy half runs. He's not an astute ball player, but with Lockyer and Cronk in the team, he doesn't need to be.

Edit ~ I didn't know Kingston was a Queenslander. Another option, but his match fitness would be a huge factor. He's only playing 50-55 a week, and that's not good enough to rely on him to go 80 in Origin.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I like Ballin but i don't think he should be playing Origin just yet. He's a solid option though and would help take some pressure off the halves as he can kick a bit as well.

Thurston will be back for Origin if he responds well to the PRP treatment.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Thurston will play even half-injured I am sure. Price is injured? That could hurt, put Shillington as a starter and put Dave Taylor on the bench then.

I haven't seen a lot of most of these hookers you guys are talking about (Kevin Kingston? :S). Stagg is a suitable replacement for Johnson for the most part. Hodges is a BIG loss though, no two ways about that. Hopefully Tuqiri still has it at the origin level. Tonga is overrated, he should be on the bench at best.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Price hasn't played in 2010 yet with a heel injury lol. Kingston does an alright job with Penrith, but isn't a game-breaker.

Tuqiri still has it at Origin level, and I hope he isn't selected because a) the Tigers will miss him when he's in camp, and b) NSW don't have a winger who can combat his awesomeness.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Storm are playing like shit. Two tries disalowed tho.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

It's probably too early but at a stretch they could even fit Ben Barba into the Queensland team if they needed to in a utility bench spot.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Price hasn't played in 2010 yet with a heel injury lol. Kingston does an alright job with Penrith, but isn't a game-breaker.
> 
> Tuqiri still has it at Origin level, and I hope he isn't selected because a) the Tigers will miss him when he's in camp, and b) *NSW don't have a winger who can combat his awesomeness.*


Morris says hello.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Morris is good at diving over the try line, I will give him that.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Or Tahu can play on the wing, and I'm sure he'd handle Tuqiri.

Knights were rubbish today but still managed only to lose by 2 points, quite remarkable game from both teams 38-36, very entertaining for the neutral.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

lolwut @ Broncos beating Storm.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Morris says hello.


He can say hello all he wants, can't control Tuqiri defensively.



Renegade™ said:


> Or Tahu can play on the wing, and I'm sure he'd handle Tuqiri.
> 
> Knights were rubbish today but still managed only to lose by 2 points, quite remarkable game from both teams 38-36, very entertaining for the neutral.


Tahu? Lol.

Both teams were rubbish. Entertaining game though.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Tahu is more badass than Tuqiri.

And the Broncos winning puts my tips to 1/3. Great.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I doubt anyone would have picked the Broncos. Even I wouldn't. Awesome win though. Maybe with less rep players we can have a reasonable midseason and get Hodges back for a run at the eight.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

What was with channel 9 cutting to ad's halfway through the aboriginal speaker?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

1/3. How shit once again.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Surprising outcome with the Cowboys pretty much set to win tonight. Tonga's having a good game and should definitely be picked for QLD at this stage imo. Bad thing is, this means I tipped 1/4.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Not looking good for the Roosters. Very very inconsistent.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

So many teams in the comp at the moment who have a lot of offensive prowess but lack any real defensive skill. Tigers, Roosters, Titans, Knights, Broncos....


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

to be fair the Cowboys got a couple of very dodgy tries.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Bani's try was from a forward pass. They disallowed Lett's on Saturday night, but can award that? Bani's was almost as bad as Grothe's earlier this year.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I didn't watch the game, was at work all night. How was it??


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It was a good game but littered with poor ball control. Matt Bowen returned from injury and looked as dangerous as ever, and when JT is back healthy, the Cowboys can potentially string together a few wins and get back into playoff contention


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Bani's try was from a forward pass. They disallowed Lett's on Saturday night, but can award that? Bani's was almost as bad as Grothe's earlier this year.


Grothe? you mean Reddy?

Also Williams' try was fucked. If they call that Ben Jones played at the ball then Graham did the same thing in the same play. Absolute garbage call. I don't even care for either of the teams and it made me annoyed.



King Kenny said:


> I didn't watch the game, was at work all night. How was it??


it was alright in the way that 2 mediocre teams that are pretty evenly matched can make a reasonably tight match. However the ball control was horrendous.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Tahu? Lol.


Tahu would fuck any Tigers player up tbf. I'd be happy to have him against Tuqiri.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, Inu and Mateo are heading off to the NZ Warriors for next season. Not great news for Parra but they'll find replacements. It's bullshit the way they've played Inu this season though.


----------



## W-W-E (May 12, 2010)

Cowboys also lost


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Two big games tonight, should be a good game between the Dogs and the team who plays boring league. Come on the Dogs.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tips:

Dragons, Titans, Warriors, Roosters, Raiders, Tigers, Panthers & Manly


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

If Broncos lose tonight I will stop watching them again.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Strong effort from the Broncos tonight. Our attack is looking MUCH more fluent and even if our defensive structure isn't flawless we are tackling a lot better tonight. Scoreline was probably a bit flattering, but very entertaining game for the most part. I have an inkling that we might just make a run into September yet again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> Two big games tonight, should be a good game between the Dogs and the team who plays boring league. Come on the Dogs.


you ever get tired of backing a loser?

regardless who was watching NRL tonight when the mighty Tahs locked up a semi final spot. Hopefully the Stormers lose so its the Waratahs vs Crusaders in Sydney. Me vs Benny. thats happens sXe and a sig bet is on


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

1/2.

Dogs let me down. 

Brocnos helped me for once.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> you ever get tired of backing a loser?
> 
> regardless who was watching NRL tonight when the mighty Tahs locked up a semi final spot. Hopefully the Stormers lose so its the Waratahs vs Crusaders in Sydney. Me vs Benny. thats happens sXe and a sig bet is on


I watched the mighty Crusaders lock up a semi final spot.

Stormers won't lose - the Bulls are resting 13 of their squad for the finals and will be effectively smashed due to this. Tahs to Newlands, Crusaders to Loftus Versfeld, and fuck I hope them Saffas don't host another final


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah pretty much but i'd still like to think the Bulls reserve players would be chomping at the bit to prove they should get some game time in the finals.

As long as the Tahs make the final idc where its played. Although if we beat the Stormers and you beat the Bulls (never going to happen) so it was Tahs vs the Crusaders at SFS i'd probably need some new pants.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

We almost beat them two weeks ago at Loftus, and had it not been for a suspect refereeing decision, we would of beaten them 8*D

I'd need new pants as well if it came down to a Tahs/Crusaders final. Third time lucky for you guys then.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Shut the fuck up about Rugby plz. Second rate sport, Bulls are pretty much a lock for this year anyway.



> you ever get tired of backing a loser?


Fuck off hack 8*D

<3

Also, Channel Nine need to shut the fuck up about Tabsportbet or whatever the hell betting agency they're constantly talking about during the games. We don't care about who's got odds on try scorers and that, the same with always calling the replay THE KENO REPLAY. Seriously, ridiculous whoring of their sponsors, it's pathetic.

Sadly The Dogs looked toothless tonight and cost me 20 bucks. Kimmorley can't carry them himself, they missed Benji Roberts tonight, that Blake Green guy is fucking shit. Barba was good when he came on, but they're all over his dick ala Isaac Luke when he broke out (another amazingly overrated player).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

rugby union is awesome, enough said.

Tahs/Crusaders would honestly be the best matchup possible for the finals, both are so evenly matched. Stormers/Tahs or Stormers/Crusaders would be alright i suppose. Bulls will .... the Stormers when they're at full strength, will likely beat the Crusaders and Tahs as well unless we can break Steyn's leg so he can't kick. 

i agree about the constant whoring of the betting agencies.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

That's why I am very happy that Wests/Souths this Sunday is on Fox Sports - it's live, ad-free and the commentators don't bullshit on about their favourite players or plays (i.e Phil Gould).

Ben Barba should be the starting 5/8th for the Dogs, the kid has great skills and can be groomed into a devastating player that can take the league by storm.

----------------

If the Crusaders have to go to either Newlands or SFS, they're a strong chance of a win, but at Loftus, well, the closest we've come the last 5 years was 2 weeks ago and the 5 point defeat


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

If Ben Barba's form stays like this he should be playing Origin by next season.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Needs more talk about the mighty Broncos returning to form. Despite adversity from everyone, unanimous predictions for a lowly finish, conceding 30 points a game on average for the first 8 weeks... we somehow managed to turn things around with convincing wins over two of the top clubs in consecutive weeks. Calling it now for us to do a Parramatta.

Union is an inferior code. Fact. League > AFL >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Union


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm sick of the Idris for Origin talk from the commentators / media. He proved again last night that he's not even close to being ready for Origin. He would get carved to pieces in defense.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with that. Like most of the great offensive centres of this era (Inglis, Folau, Hodges) they can all be exposed defensively. Idris makes these guys look godly in defence.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I think Idris would do alright, but on reconsidring it, centres should be Tahu and Josh Morris tbh.



> If Ben Barba's form stays like this he should be playing Origin by next season.


:lmao

Barba isn't ready to start a game for the Dogs yet, he's an impact player being hyped beyond belief. I agree he looks promising and has a good running game, but he in no way has shown signs he'll be that good, that soon. I'd still pick Benji Roberts ahead of him, hell if Holdsworth was still at the Dogs, he'd be a starter before Barba. Barba is an impact player atm.

Oh and as for AFL > Union, no way. Union is inferior to League, but is so much better than AFL it's not funny.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd struggle to name a sport I'd enjoy less than AFL tbh.

And with Barba, I wasn't implying that he'd be anything other than an impact player in Origin either. He'd just be the 17th man that comes on for 30 minutes in the second half to change up the offense, similiar to what Matty Bowen was doing a few years ago. I never found Ben Roberts that good and nothing Holdsworth did ever impressed me either while Barba is entertaining and can at least create something, or inject some excitement into a tired team.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Pft Barba now is what Roberts was when he first broke into the Dogs team. Roberts is still missed because unlike Kimmorley, he's got speed and a good step, takes the line on well and is a lefty, complete opposites of Noddy. Barba however should remain as the impact player, because he's doing well in that role atm.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NSW backline should be: Hayne, Morris, Morris, Lyon, Tahu, Campese, Kimmorley. Idris is a terrible defender and Inglis or Folau would be loving the chance to charge past him every set.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Campese? I can't see him being the guy needed to lead the Blues to victory.

I'd prefer Jennings in the side ahead of Josh Morris but that's only personal bias, really. They're both good players.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

That NSW backline still doesn't scare me outside of Hayne. Tahu is overrated and the Morris boys are good at finishing off backline spreads, not the individual brilliance that wins origin matches. Haven't been impressed from what I have seen of Campese and NSW need to blood a new halfback (that actually has promise, not Wallace or Pearce). Farrah or Ennis out of dummy half worries me more than either of those halves.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Storm win 17-6.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ Campese. No way. Had his chance, and was utter gash. I'd rather see Kimmorley/Barrett again, or throw in Carney or Mullen instead of Barrett.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

X-Power said:


> Campese? I can't see him being the guy needed to lead the Blues to victory.
> 
> I'd prefer Jennings in the side ahead of Josh Morris but that's only personal bias, really. They're both good players.


Campo just needs to support Kimmorley in his leading us to victory. Todd Carney is terrible at 5/8th, and Greg Bird isn't playing well enough for mine to get in.

Jennings would be in my side but his knee injury bothers me. Healthy players should be selected, because if he plays, and gets injured, we're fucked for a fill-in centre.



.BD said:


> That NSW backline still doesn't scare me outside of Hayne. Tahu is overrated and the Morris boys are good at finishing off backline spreads, not the individual brilliance that wins origin matches. Haven't been impressed from what I have seen of Campese and NSW need to blood a new halfback (that actually has promise, not Wallace or Pearce). Farrah or Ennis out of dummy half worries me more than either of those halves.


The backline may not scare you, but can Inglis and Boyd stop the Morris boys on the end of their backline movements? I'd like to see them try. Also, Lyon's skill on the right-side attack, with the support of Tahu, will test out both Folau and Tuqiri (assuming QLD pick a backline of: Slater, Boyd, Inglis, Folau, Tuqiri).

Campese was starved of the ball from that c*nt Wallace in game 1 last year and is our best option - he has a huge boot (vital for dropouts and penalties) and is a physical defender. Soward is the best 5/8th going around. NSW does need a younger halfback, but that's for next year. Kimmorley showed in Origin 3 last year just how good he is, and we have no other option to play the role - Mullen is injured (but also an overrated sack of shit); Wallace is terrible; Pearce is injured (also overrated); McCrone is too young; Hornby is shit; and the rest of the league are either Maroons of Kiwis.

It's Farah, (not spelt like the jabroni from Manly), and that there gives me an idea...Farah to play halfback, with Ennis at hooker. It could work, but I'd only experiment with that in a dead rubber, not a series opener.

------------------

My NSW Origin Side:

Jarryd Hayne; Brett Morris; Josh Morris; Jamie Lyon; Timana Tahu; Terry Campese; Brett Kimmorley; Brett White; Robbie Farah; Michael Weyman; Nathan Hindmarsh (c); Anthony Watmough; Paul Gallen. Interchange - Kurt Gidley; Luke Lewis; Keith Galloway; Glenn Stewart.

My QLD Origin Side:

Billy Slater; Lote Tuqiri; Greg Inglis; Israel Folau; Darius Boyd; Darren Lockyer (c); Johnathan Thurston; Sam Thaiday; Cameron Smith; Petero Civoniceva; Scott Bolton; Ashley Harrison; David Stagg. Interchange - Nate Myles; David Shillington; Dave Taylor; Willie Tonga.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Rumors are that Tonga will be starting, Cronk will start on the bench and either Tuqiri or Folau will be left out. Matt Scott is also expected to get a bench spot along with Costigan. I would drop Bolton and start w/ Shillington at prop and Thaiday in the second row but otherwise pretty much the same as sXe.

NSW should just play Soward I think. I don't think he is in peak form, but he might give them the direction they need. Either way, I am sure they will mix their squad up after getting owned in game one.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd take Soward but his defense isn't up to Origin level - he'd be forced out to the fringes in the defensive line, and then it's Inglis or Folau charging at him.

Cronk on the bench is quite silly from Queensland, you don't need an interchange for a halfback, and IMO waste of a spot. Scott and Costigan were on my sheet, but not my top 17.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ Mullen being overrated sack of shit. Quite clearly a solid player who could be better, but could also be Moltzen, so yeah.

I think maybe Folau will be left out as a punishment for talking with Rugby clubs etc. Wouldn't surprise me. Even if he doesn't play, Tonga is more than an able replacement, and still then you've got Ty Williams, Denan Kemp and Brent Tate who can all do a job. 

Still no to Campese, Barrett or Carney or even Anasta before Campese tbh.

Oh and McCrone isn't even worth a mention. Good lolz tho.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Moltzen in his recovery room > Mullen. Knights fans and the media just ride his dick because Joey groomed him as his replacement. He's quite an average halfback and isn't worthy of Country Origin let alone NSW. How he plays first grade each week is beyond me.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao

Mullen is talented and has some flashes of brilliance, he just needs some consistency as he tends to go missing alot too.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Flashes, like a once in 24 games kind of average.

Odd, you trash Lyon, yet praise Mullen. Twisted much?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Lyon > Mullen

And I hate Manly.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao @ Mullen being overrated sack of shit. Quite clearly a solid player who could be better, but could also be Moltzen, so yeah.


:lmao Mullen. he's terrible 90% of the time. Moltzen is shit as well though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Odd, you trash Lyon, yet praise Mullen. Twisted much?


Fucks sake. Different positions. I said Lyon was overrated, I never said he was flat out shit. I just think he's not as good as he's made out and he's a bit of a **** too. Stop being worthless.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

whoa, wtf happend to the tigers? lost to the souths 50-10. real hammering.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*ATT: Tim Sheens*. Please fly back up to Townsville to collect the real Wests Tigers team. Absolutely embarrassing performance today from them. Disgraceful ball control, terrible defense, no threat in attack, and the soft pricks were walking back in defense. Quite honestly the worst performance I have seen from them since 2004's 56-0 thrashing from the Roosters.

With any hope this is the worst they play this season, and get the season back on track next week against a Gidley-less Knights. But, after this week, I highly doubt that we can get a win against them.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha @ Ben. that is all.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ah well we did still beat you assholes 8*D


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Tigers are pretty awesome tbh.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Ah well we did still beat you assholes 8*D


undeserving tbh.

also fuck the Bulls for playing so shit against the Stormers.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Get over fucking Super 14 plz. If you guys care about it so much, I'm sure a thread can be organised for the inferior code 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Only me and Ben support it much and the season is almost over. Regardless Union > league. There is virtually no variation in how most of the teams play, everyone is coached by the same cookie cutter method and anyone with some actual footballing talent is stifled by the style of play that league teams play. Obviously there are some variations but look at each of the teams, you see the exact same game at least a couple of times each round.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rugby is an incredibly stagnant game, there are still way too many stoppages during the game to make it entertaining. The ref also likes to run the show and blow his whistle like it's going out of fashion, not to mention it rewards negative rugby with penalties and field goals often accounting for the majority of a teams score in a game and sometimes a try will not even be scored at all, even as high as international level.

It's amazingly inferior to League, kthxbi.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm surprised SANZAR didn't take action to prevent what the Bulls did, it's unsportsmanlike and IMO was pretty disgraceful. Now barring a miracle I'll have to stay up late again to watch the final. Fucking Souith Africa


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Really tho, these players are part of the squad and the coach should be allowed to pick whoever he wants. If the Bulls had played their strongest squad for a NOTHING game and had their best players injured, they'd be severly pissed off that they'd been forced to do something they didn't want.

You cannot take freedom away from a manager/coach, they should be the ONLY person who chooses who plays in their teams line up.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's unfair to the 12 other teams in the competition who had to face said full-strength Bulls team. Waratahs should feel deservedly ripped off of a home semi final.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Put the shoe on the other foot. Reverse the roles between the Tahs and Bulls. Would you still feel the same?

I highly doubt it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, I would. I'd feel the same if it were any other team doing it. It's against the spirit of the game, and when my Crusaders fuck them up in the semi this weekend  we'll have a laugh at them not making the final. Stupid twats they are.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Crusaders huh? What happened to them dominating every year?

It's such a refreshing change 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> Rugby is an incredibly stagnant game, there are still way too many stoppages during the game to make it entertaining. The ref also likes to run the show and blow his whistle like it's going out of fashion, not to mention it rewards negative rugby with penalties and field goals often accounting for the majority of a teams score in a game and sometimes a try will not even be scored at all, even as high as international level.
> 
> It's amazingly inferior to League, kthxbi.


:lmao i guess you love the general one out from the ruck for 5 tackles followed by a kick then wait for a mistake style of play that *every* league team plays. There is very little creativity and when a halfback does something out of the ordinary then he gets a whole lot of smoke blown up his ass about how good he is.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Stone Cold bet your proud of the Tigers today? :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Crusaders huh? What happened to them dominating every year?
> 
> It's such a refreshing change 8*D


They need to take it easy for a few seasons to give other teams a chance of catching up to them.



Walls Of Mike said:


> Stone Cold bet your proud of the Tigers today? :lmao


I'm highly disappointed. Hopefully that's their worst performance of the year.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> i guess you love the general one out from the ruck for 5 tackles followed by a kick then wait for a mistake style of play that *every* league team plays. There is very little creativity and when a halfback does something out of the ordinary then he gets a whole lot of smoke blown up his ass about how good he is.


As opposed to being given an unlimited amount of time with the ball through phases being soooooo exciting? Oh and let's not forget how hilarious it is watching everyone flopping around the ruck when someone is tackled like they're all fighting over a bar of gold.

I will Union this, they atleast know how to scrum properly, and it's not as bad as Victorian football 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The rugby league scrum is a glorified set piece. It serves absolutely no other purpose in the game, and IMO should be removed altogether. Replace it with a tap and go.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

There's a fair contest to win the ball in every facet of rugby union. If it were possible in league to never have a handling error and never give away a penalty then half the games would be 0-0.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Union as a spectacle is ruined by the ref blowing for a penalty every five seconds. It kills any excitement in the game.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> The rugby league scrum is a glorified set piece. It serves absolutely no other purpose in the game, and IMO should be removed altogether. Replace it with a tap and go.


It's supposed to free up the back line to have a run basically and give the forwards a rest I think.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

clearly you don't watch much Union rene seeing as that statement is as ridiculous as saying the Tigers are going to win the comp this year...



Walls Of Mike said:


> It's supposed to free up the back line to have a run basically and give the forwards a rest I think.


doesn't work when the forwards don't ever bind properly and the attacking team only takes it one pass out from the scrum to hit it up. You see the 2nd rowers make the first tackle after a scrum a hell of a lot.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> clearly you don't watch much Union rene seeing as that statement is as ridiculous as saying the Tigers are going to win the comp this year...


:lmao

You blind numpty. I watched the Chiefs/Blues game the other day, absolutely littered with penalty calls. As is every game I've ever watched. Maybe it's just in frequency to League as far as constant penalties go, but it always seems like the game is dominated by advantage leading to penalties or just straight up pens.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

wow, you watched one game between 2 average teams. doesn't prove much.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Every game I've watched (usually one or two a week) is littered with constant stoppages due to penalties. It's a fact that is widely recognised, and it kills the enjoyment of the match you're watching.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree w/ Renegade.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> I agree w/ Renegade.


you would you dirty banana bender.


Manly is playing garbage atm, not helped by having a fair try disallowed. Need Foran back instead of Bailey ASAP.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Manly is playing garbage atm, not helped by having a fair try disallowed.


Sucks when you don't get the rub of the green ay?

NSW team for Origin 1...



> 1. Kurt Gidley (c), 2. Brett Morris, 3. Matt Cooper, 4. Timana Tahu, 5. Jarryd Hayne, 6. Jamie Lyon, 7. Brett Kimmorley, 8. Michael Weyman, 9. Michael Ennis, 10. Josh Perry, 11. Trent Waterhouse, 12. Ben Creagh, 13. Anthony Watmough
> *Interchange:* 14. Jamal Idris, 15. Tom Learoyd-Lahrs, 16. Luke Lewis, 17. Brett White


Fucking hell :lmao. We might as well give QLD this series too. Lyon at 5/8? I mean come on. If he's not playing as a centre, no way should he be picked anywhere else. I can't remember such an uncreative 5/8. Not to mention Gidley at fullback will get owned by anything in the air when Inglis and Folau come storming at him. Then there's Waterhouse, Weyman, Idris, Learoyd Lahrs too. Rubbish squad, zero creativity, we'll get rolled by 20 methinks.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

we never get the rub of the green 

Without Foran our attack was absolutely hopeless. On top of that Matai should be out for a couple of weeks. I'm also feeling quite disgusted by the complete verbal blowjobs the Eels teams was getting by the commentary team. Hayne is apparently the only fullback who is able to make a tackle on Matai. Every other team lets him score when he gets one on one. He's also amazing for passing it to the next defender along. Burt meanwhile shows a "great rugby league try" by grubber kicking the ball 10 metres to an open player (Waratahs scored 4 tries off better kicks last weekend).

also :lmao at our Origin team. We could've had a shot this year. Once we lose this series can we please get some selectors with a brain?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> also :lmao at our Origin team. We could've had a shot this year. Once we lose this series can we please get some selectors with a brain?


It's not often we agree Stickers, but yeah, the selectors need to be sacked asap.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jamal Idris in the NSW side is a joke. Terrible to put a centre on the bench, and one who can't defend to save himself.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I have no faith in the NSW selectors anymore. After game 3 last year, when they finally got it right, I hoped they'd turned the corner, but they've regressed, if that was even possible.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Weyman and Learoyd-Lars are also horrible selections. Also Jamie Lyon at 5/8th? you kidding me? He easily plays his best footy at centre, he's an average 5/8th. Having both Lewis and Idris on the bench is retarded unless they plan on using Idris like a forward. If so then it would've been better to select someone like Bird, Gallen, Stewart, Laffranchi i.e any one who actually plays in the forward pack.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I almost came reading that origin team. Still, I am expecting some errors from our selectors so I won't be too happy just yet.

Commentators always give verbal blowjobs to the dragons and eels. Nothing new.

Backline isn't too bad, but Gidley should NOT be fullback. Not that I am complaining. Also outside White that is a garbage bench that makes no sense.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lewis is a solid option off the bench and he can play anywhere in the team bar front row. He's the best utility we've got if you select Gidley in the starting line-up.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Picking Idris was probably the worst call. Off the bench is probably better for him though, he will probably not play centre where he would be exposed. Lahrs will do nothing. They should play either play Dugan and put Gidley on the bench, or play Soward and drop Lyon to the centres, Tahu to the wing Hayne to fullback.

Bench should drop Idris for another forward, Lahrs for another forward, and Gidley over Lewis.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm sorry but Dugan isn't gonna be the right pick either at FB, he's still very raw, sure he's had a good season so far, but there was never a chance he'd get picked.

FB: Jarrod Hayne
WG: Brett Morris
CE: Matt Cooper
CE: Timana Tahu
WG: Michael Jennings
5/8: Trent Barrett/Todd Carney/Braith Anasta/Greg Bird
HB: Brett Kimmorley
PR: Brett White
HK: Michael Ennis
PR: Josh Perry
SR: Anthony Watmough
SR: Nathan Hindmarsh
LK: Luke O'Donnell/Paul Gallen

SB: Luke Lewis
SB: Kurt Gidley
SB: Luke Bailey
SB: Ben Creagh

We need some mongrel in our forwards, not lumps of shit like Weyman (who looks like he's about to die of exhaustion and is totally overrated) and some spark off the bench. I'd be so much more confident in this team, and ANY of those choices at 5/8 would be better than Lyon. Stick Lyon in the centres if you're just gonna pick him every year for fucks sake. I'm honestly starting to worry if we'll ever win a series again with these muppets in charge of selecting the teams.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

The selections of Gidley and Idris particularly bother me and the forwards that Renegade suggested would have suited much better for the team. I'm not going to lose complete faith in the Blues but I'm not expecting them to win.

Solid win by the Eels tonight and glad to see that we're getting back to our form we play at when at our best. Manly is still a strong team to defeat, Foran or no Foran. Makes me sigh that Hayne wasn't chosen for fullback for Origin tho.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> I'm sorry but Dugan isn't gonna be the right pick either at FB, he's still very raw, sure he's had a good season so far, but there was never a chance he'd get picked.


especially when his competition for fullback is Hayne and Gidley.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Gidley is overrated. Handy as a reserve back, though. Hayne doesn't need to be at fullback to be damaging. Also NSW need to start building a team for the future as the are no doubt doing to lose 3-0 this year ;D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gidley > Dugan.

If only Brett Stewart was fit and then we'd have him at fullback, no arguments side


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Gidley is in his twilight years and isn't a game breaker anyway. Agree that Rapist should be in no question if fit, but he is made of paper apparently.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Paper? Paper is more sturdy than Brett Stewart.

Should rename him the Balsawood Man 8*D


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Our team:

1 - Slater
2 - Boyd
3 - Inglis
4 - Tonga
5 - Folau
6 - Lockyer
7 - Thurston
8 - Scott
9 - Smith
10 - Petero
11 - Myles
12 - Thaiday
13 - Harrison

14 - Cronk
15 - Shillington
16 - Costigan
17 - Dave Taylor

Pretty happy with the team, Scott and Myles aren't my preferred starters but whatever. Cronk on the bench is stupid.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

We're going to be r-aped. I really hope I am wrong, and will cheer for the Blues until the end, but I don't like our chances. When we lose our 5th in a row, new coach + new selectors.

Bonus though is Tuqiri not selected so he can play for us against the Knights this week :hb


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

What I don't understand is why the blues have lost 4 series straight and only choose to blood one new player (who is probably not worth it anyway).


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If you find an answer to that, I ask you to enlighten me. You'd think that staring down the barrel of a 5th loss in a row, they'd want the strongest side possible, based off form, not reputation (goodbye to Gidley, Cooper etc)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

because new = better, right? right? Lets face it our halves have been all over the place, there's no solid playmakers who've held their spots. Our outside backs aren't going to be able to be as good as they can be if they're not getting quality ball from the halves. Now which new halves are better than Kimmorley or Lyon? Soward is overrated to the bullshit, he has absolutely no creativity whatsoever. Hodkinson is way, way, way, way too green, even for the City/Country game i was surprised he got the callup. Struggling to think of any other new halves. 

In addition to that picking garbage like Weyman and Leroyd-Lars isn't going to help us in the physical battle. If we're going to compete in the forwards then our 2nd rowers, Watmough and Creagh need to fire up. Considering Watmough has been pretty woeful this year i don't see it happening.

Also, look at the team some of your key players come from - Slater, Smith, Inglis (also Folau did play a lot with those guys). They have the partnerships that come from playing week in week out with each other. A champion team will beat a team of champions so while NSW can pick some amazing players they just don't gel well with each other. 

If Melbourne hadn't rorted the cap thus allowing to keep all their players playing together then i doubt Queensland would've had this dominance (sentence is obv. bullshit but its an interesting one to think about)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

sXe, Cooper is playing well this year and is the best defensive centre NSW have got. He deserves to be there.

The stupid thing is Lyon at 5/8. Just pick him as a centre if you're always gonna pick him, I mean they've got Barrett on standby and I actually hope Tahu isnt fit just so they can move Lyon to centre and bring in Barrett so we've got a decent halves pairing for once.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

How often do Slater, Folau and Inglis interact in plays? Even Smith doesn't feed them much. If Cronk had been our halfback for 5 years then that argument might have some merit. But yeah.

New isn't necessarily better, but sticking to a proven to fail method is worse.

Cooper is a fine selection. The entire backline isn't too bad, but I still think Hayne should be at fullback. 

I guess half the problem is there aren't really any good players coming through for NSW lol.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> How often do Slater, Folau and Inglis interact in plays? Even Smith doesn't feed them much. If Cronk had been our halfback for 5 years then that argument might have some merit. But yeah.
> 
> New isn't necessarily better, but sticking to a proven to fail method is worse.
> 
> ...


Slater and Inglis do a lot. Smith and Slater do. Irrelevant seeing as i wasn't serious 

we've had our chances to win games in this series drought but haven't pulled through. What we seem to do is select people out of position just to have them in the team. 

backline is good. forward pack is going to be shit when our good forwards are given a breather.

:lmao exactly what good players do you have coming through for Queensland?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

tbf, when Lockyer goes, they've still got Thurston/Prince/Cronk to fill in the halves combo's.



> we've had our chances to win games in this series drought but haven't pulled through. *What we seem to do is select people out of position just to have them in the team.*


This. Then they wonder why we haven't won for 5 years now (will be after this one, which is looking like a given).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yes but they're not exactly young players coming through. Basically they've got Matt Ballin coming through as their next hooker (as much as i rate the bloke he's nowhere near the class of Smith)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It's QLD, I'm sure they'll find someone, Cronk came from NOWHERE a few years ago remember.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

We have the fighting QLD spirit though. NSW don't 

Our backline still has years in them and won't need to be replaced imminently. We also have enough backup in the halves and plenty of good forwards.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> We have the fighting QLD spirit though. NSW don't
> 
> Our backline still has years in them and won't need to be replaced imminently. We also have enough backup in the halves and plenty of good forwards.


didn't say they didn't have plenty of time left, just saying that you guys don't have any up and comers either. Of course the way its been going the past 5-6 years, another crop of your players will skip out to play rugby or AFL (Sailor, Tuqiri, Rogers, Schifcofske, Thorn, Hunt, Barnes, possibly Folau)


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Apparently Karmichael has been going great in union. Interesting to see him in aerial ping pong.

I don't follow then younger grades enough but hopefully there is enough talent coming through. The Broncos have had some really promising talents this year who are a few years away from being potentially great players.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hunt will be garbage, as will Folau if he goes to AFL. Its a completely different game from league or union.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Gold coast can't sign anyone in the AFL so at least Hunt won't struggle to get a game ;D


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Hunt will be garbage, as will Folau if he goes to AFL. Its a completely different game from league or union.


That's because AFL is garbage tho tbf


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Smith out of Origin, Ballin comes into the Queensland squad. Not sure if i'm happy about this seeing as it increases the chance Ballin will get injured and we'd be pretty fucked without him although he's not as good as Smith so it'll help the Blues chances.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn. Hopefully Ballin knocks out some blue ...gots and gets suspended for the season ;D


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

The weather is deadset brutal in Sydney today, think the worst of it will be further north by kick-off though.

I live in the east of Sydney and it has rained for nearly 9 hours straight, very windy now too......if this stuff is still around by Origin time the match will be a slugfest.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, weather was shit at uni (i'm at unsw) all day today. Even worse at home though so hopefully this is the worst of it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Shitty weather, shitty team selection, shitty record in the past four series. Great game its looking like :side:

Also, I would like the bookies to please explain how AGAIN they have NSW as the favourites, despite them being utter gash the last few years and looking nowhere near as good as QLD. Absolutely ridiculous. If I was a betting man, I'd be laughing all the way to the TAB to put a bet on the banana benders.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Renegade™ said:


> Shitty weather, shitty team selection, shitty record in the past four series. Great game its looking like :side:
> 
> Also, I would like the bookies to please explain how AGAIN they have NSW as the favourites, despite them being utter gash the last few years and looking nowhere near as good as QLD. Absolutely ridiculous. If I was a betting man, *I'd be laughing all the way to the TAB to put a bet on the banana benders.*


I did.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

What a terrible first half, hoping for some biff tbh game needs to sparked up.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Kimmorley is doing what he can but Lyon is doing fuck all as expected, Gidley is being pretty ineffective and the team just doesn't look capable, despite some good defending from Tahu/Cooper/Hayne/Morris on the flanks. Everytime QLD get the ball they're looking dangerous, which is more than can be said for us.

Don't expect us to catch the toads now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

16-14 to QLD atm.

Come on...i'd mark for a last min try.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

There you go NSW, another year, another loss.

Team selection had better drastically improve for game 2 or we're done again.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Flattering scoreline for NSW lol. Lockyer/Thurston far too good and we didn't even need to use Inglis, Folau or much Slater. Our kick defence was appalling (Slater, this means you) but meh happy enough with the effort. Thurston was great in attack and Lockyer's kicking game was amazing. Boyd also deserves mention as he had a fantastic game.

Unfavourable conditions for us though and away from Suncorp.. can't see us losing this series at all. Scary thing is, we are missing Smith and Hodges (the best hooker and arguably the best centre in the game). NSW are missing Rapist I guess, but all that would do is keep Hayne (the only man who can .... us) away from fullback even more.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

We dont need the Balsawood man, we need Hayne at fullback, a real 5/8 (anyone of Barrett/Anasta/Bird would've done better tonight) and Gidley needs to be an impact player off the bench, coz he suls at fullback, he really does.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Hayne was like never on his wing defending... and I think Gidley is meant for fullback over Hayne much more experience.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Video Ref needs to be replaced. You would think with two field refs and a video that they could get a call right!

Also Hayne, Idris and Morris are all overrated.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Hayne would do the job at fullback, I'd rather him than Gidley and I'm a Knights fan. Gidley is not a natural fullback, he's a halves player, and it showed tonight playing people out of position (Hayne, Lyon) that it doesnt work, despite how hard they tried.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> We dont need the Balsawood man, we need Hayne at fullback, a real 5/8 (anyone of Barrett/Anasta/Bird would've done better tonight) and Gidley needs to be an impact player off the bench, coz he suls at fullback, he really does.


Agreed.



Walls Of Mike said:


> Hayne was like never on his wing defending... and I think Gidley is meant for fullback over Hayne much more experience.


Experience means fuck all when Gidley plays shit, and Hayne plays well, yet Gidley retains his spot.

-----------------------------

Wow, that game sure did drag for an age, the rain screwing up the chance for an amazing game. Ah well, Queensland were the dominant team, and to win by 4 they should feel slightly embarrassed since we played like shit.

Gidley - terrible performance, he did nothing
Hayne - defended poorly and his attacking options were stupid
Cooper - injury prone overrated jackass goes off injured.
Tahu - our best back, and that's not saying much
Morris - was he even on the field?
Lyon - Um...yeah, a few good kicks but not much else
Kimmorley - defended well, kicked well, just didn't spark it in attack
Weyman - complete and utter joke. Get off the Bennett/Dragon dickriding and drop this prick
Ennis - hardly made an impact
Perry - see Ennis
Watmough - played alright, but was very quiet
Creagh - was he on the field?
Waterhouse - the only starting forward to still have a nice, shiny blue jumper at fulltime. Idiot
Lewis - played well
Idris - surprised the fuck out of me, the kid went well
White - was he out there?
Leayroyd-Lars - didn't do a whole bunch

It's going to be a 5th series in a row. I'll gladly be wrong, but really, a Qld side minus Smith, Price, and Crocker outplayed us, and when they come back, well, I don't want to know.

So, how do we fix it?

Hayne to fullback. He didn't win a Dally M twiddling his thumbs on the wing. Get the kid on his natural game.
Drop Cooper, and put in Jamie Lyon or Josh Morris.
Put Michael Jennings on the other wing
Greg Bird, Trent Barrett or Terry Campese at 5/8th. Fuck, even think of Soward or Anasta.
Kimmorley is fine where he is.
Fuck Weyman off. Think Ben Cross, Scott Geddes, Keith Galloway, Luke Douglas.
Ennis can stay, but if he fails in game 2, then it's got to be Farah replacing him.
Perry can stay.
Watmough can stay.
Fuck Creagh off, and replace with Hindmarsh
Fuck Waterhouse off, replace with Gallen.
Put Gidley at 14. Impact off the bench to give Noddy a rest if he needs it.
Lewis at 15.
Glenn Stewart at 16. Fuck Leayroyd-Lars off.
I'd like to keep Idris, but I'd go with whoever doesn't get picked to start out of Cross, Geddes, Galloway and Douglas.

---------------

Also, Bellamy won't coach next year. Get Joey or someone in for the job, a non-NRL coach should do the job IMO.

New selector panel after this year as well.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Qld Evaluation

Slater - Very nice try, but very very poor kick defence both in the air and on the ground. Forgettable performance.

Boyd - Great game both offensive and defensively.

Inglis - Showed his class when necessary.

Tonga - Did he touch the ball?

Folau - Looked damaging when he did have a chance. Didn't get any bombs to leap up at unfortunately.

Lockyer - Outstanding kicking game after the botched kick-off and led the troops extremely well. Borderline MOTM.

Thurston - Same as Lockyer, but more involved in attack.

Not much to say about our forwards. Thaiday was strong as always, thought Shillington and Miles also had great games. Taylor wasn't even needed lol.

No complaints about Ballin or Cronk who pretty much just did their jobs.

Idris was unconvincing either way. That side was exposed in the second half and other than his first run I saw nothing too great (his try was good, but he didn't have much work to do).


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The right side defence had no communication at all. Bellmay missed something when training them


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

QLD need to learn how to shut down bad kicks. The amount of tries NSW have scores over the past few years is ridiculous. I remember G1 last year where you came back to almost snatch victory after TWICE scoring off deflected kicks. Similar thing this year with 3 of your four tries coming from us dropping kicks (Creagh's blatantly WASN'T a try by the way, was fucking obvious by his reaction. Moot point though)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I cannot believe that Creagh's try was awarded. Clearly knocked on. Shocking decision even if it didn't affect the result in the end.

Exactly, if we didn't fluke 3 tries off kicks, we'd of been thrashed on the scoreboard. We have no attacking potency


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I think NSW's really problem is the lack of a good halves pairing. Picking Lyon at 5/8 was probably a bigger gaffe than the whole Gidley thing. Kimmorley is a solid choice, but compared to Thurston he is a nonfactor.

Also, thoughts on the Thurston strip? I had no problem with it as it seemed to me that the ball was in his control before Inglis joined the tackle but no doubt it was a contentious 50/50 call (at least not a blatantly wrong one like Creagh lol). 

Also shocked @ the lack of biff this game. Was sure Waterhouse was gunna resort to it after we scooted well ahead, but guess he was too worried about getting his hair dirty. I guess Crocker and Hodges being out probably helped as well.

Also did NSW make a line break all night? Outside the Idiris try (where you had a massive overlap anyway) it was pretty dull attacking from the blues. 

Probably the most deceiving scoreline in the history of origin tonight.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Thurston's strip was, IMO, completely fine. JT had the ball before Inglis made the tackle on Gidley.

Yeah lack of biff was a bit of an anti-climax after the talk that was generated all week. Bunch of pussies.

I don't recall them making one, maybe Gidley did towards the end but that's about it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fell asleep at half time and was half watching, half dozing during the last 20 mins. From what i saw at the end we were playing easily the best we had all game and from the looks of things, Hayne was playing fb, gidley in the halves and lyon in the centres which is much better all round for us.

new selectors, new coach better come around for next series. Can't believe they all still have jobs when they quite clearly aren't putting a good side together.

Creagh's try wasn't too bad (looked like it came off his boot and then the camera angle was meh to see if it hit his hand on the way through after that) and was just an instance of a 50/50 call going our way, like the strip was a 50/50 call going to the Maroons.

Cooper can fuck off after a pretty ordinary performance, Weyman was gassed after his first 2 runs (legit had hands on hips sucking them in), Gidley to 5/8th, Lyon/Tahu centres, keep Kimmorley at 7 and i'd stick Idris on the wing for the next game with Morris on the other wing. No idea why selectors won't pick Hindmarsh, he'd give the side some backbone and he'd bust his ass for the full 80.

Queensland missed way more tackles, had more errors, made fewer metres and still looked a much better side :lmao


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Hopefully there's gonna be some changes (at least positional ones) in the Blues side before Game 2 but any players getting booted seems very unlikely because Bellamy wants the same side, which is bullshit. The game itself turned me off after the first half, where the only thing making it mildly entertaining was QLD on the attack but I can't really find that entertaining so yeah. Bleh game. I'm surprised the scoreline ended up how it did.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Anyone else feel dirty hearing the commentators all over the Queenslanders cocks? Had to mute it i was so over hearing Gould et al bang on about how good they are


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't notice any bad commentating side Just be glad Hayne didn't have a good game in which case the commentary cocksucking would have been unbearable.

We are great though  Shouldn't have a problem listening to the truth ;D Lockyer and Thurston is probably one of the greatest halves pairings ever, and the talent of our backline even minus Hodges is just superb outside Tonga.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^I'd gladly take Tonga in the NSW team if you dont want him, dont underate him, he's a damn good player.

My team for game 2 would be

Hayne
J. Morris
Tahu
Lyon
B. Morris
Barrett/Anasta/Bird
Kimmorley
Not Weyman
Ennis
Perry
Hindmarsh
Creagh
Gallen

Watmough
Gidley
Lewis
Bird/Anasta/Barrett (whoever wasnt started at 5/8)

I can dream, rit? Just dont think Idris is ready till he stops coming in and leaving his side exposed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> I didn't notice any bad commentating side Just be glad Hayne didn't have a good game in which case the commentary cocksucking would have been unbearable.
> 
> We are great though  Shouldn't have a problem listening to the truth ;D Lockyer and Thurston is probably one of the greatest halves pairings ever, and the talent of our backline even minus Hodges is just superb outside Tonga.


it was unbearable though 

Its not that, its hearing it over and over again during the game. Is it too much to ask for some commentary on the game?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^ Agreed. I thought Gould was a NSW guy, not constantly wanking himself over the play of Inglis and co.

That's further proof as to why I rate the Fox Sports commentary team so highly - they don't wank on over players (unless it's for their respective teams) and you actually get commentary on the game.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Woohoo! 50-6, incredible game of rugby league. Our defence was tight, and our attack was damaging, and had a few balls not been dropped, it could of been a higher scoreline. Lui played well, Benji looked good, Farah was amazing, Ellis and Heighington continued their great form as of late, Gibbs and Payten were solid up front, and Beau Ryan played really well, nicely supported by Daniela, Fitzhenry and Tuqiri. I'm hoping this play keeps up.

Dragons smoked the Eels, it was very lopsided and the Eels will need to rectify themselves to think of a finals reapperance.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Lui had looked wank the last month or so, but he finally justified his selection last night tbf. Daniel Fitzhenry is incredibly underrated, a very handy player. And considering he's a Panthers reject, Daniella is playing well lately for you guys too, and you've signed McKinnon to cover fullback. Things looking up for the Tigs.

Edit: Far out the Cowboys have started awfully against Manly. That young 5/8 is looking extremely out of his depth and I'd say they'd rather have Grant Rovelli back in there, not to mention John Williams is absolute gash and it shocks me that he's picked ahead of a much better Williams (Ty) unless TW is injured (again).

Oh and George Rose is a lump of crud, just like the one who came before him in Cuthbertson. Total meatsack.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rose is awesome, go fuck yourself son.

24-20, a win is a win so i'll take it. Not happy we almost let that lead go though.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Broncos back in the eight. No one would have picked that a month ago when we were like second bottom.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Rose is awesome, go fuck yourself son.


:lmao

Manly have some good forwards (Perry, King, Kite) but Rose is just a lardbucket. He suls.

Cowboys incredibly unluck tonight, if not for a bullshit call on Bowen knocking on when he never did, he didnt touch the ball at all, then O'Donell was through again and they would've won. Also when Tonga broke away, that was the latest forward pass call I've ever seen.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Lui had looked wank the last month or so, but he finally justified his selection last night tbf. Daniel Fitzhenry is incredibly underrated, a very handy player. And considering he's a Panthers reject, Daniella is playing well lately for you guys too, and you've signed McKinnon to cover fullback. Things looking up for the Tigs.
> 
> Edit: Far out the Cowboys have started awfully against Manly. That young 5/8 is looking extremely out of his depth and I'd say they'd rather have Grant Rovelli back in there, not to mention John Williams is absolute gash and it shocks me that he's picked ahead of a much better Williams (Ty) unless TW is injured (again).
> 
> Oh and George Rose is a lump of crud, just like the one who came before him in Cuthbertson. Total meatsack.


Agreed on all fronts, except for McKinnon. Ryan has done well in the position since Timmy Moltzen's injury, and Fitzhenry has slotted in nicely to the spot. If they needed a proper fullback, they could of promoted Jake Mullaney from the Toyota Cup side - the kid is Hayne-like in his attacking capability.

Cowboys shot themselves. I counted 5 bombed tries, they should of smashed Manly.

Agreed. Rose sucks big time.



Sticksy said:


> Rose is awesome, go fuck yourself son.
> 
> 24-20, a win is a win so i'll take it. Not happy we almost let that lead go though.


Rose is that bad he makes Weyman look good.



Renegade™ said:


> Cowboys incredibly unluck tonight, if not for a bullshit call on Bowen knocking on when he never did, he didnt touch the ball at all, then O'Donell was through again and they would've won. Also when Tonga broke away, that was the latest forward pass call I've ever seen.


Thurston was just a little angry at that call :lmao

But seriously, why did it take the referees the amount of time for Tupou to run 60 metres down field to judge on the pass or not? After that Eels game in Round 2 it seems nothing can look even close to a flat pass in case Hasler has another bitch fest about being ripped off.

Lyon is injured, so now we're almost assured of a decent 5/8th for game 2 of Origin


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Topou had passed the ball, it was Tonga who owned that side of the Manly defense.



> Lyon is injured, so now we're almost assured of a decent 5/8th for game 2 of Origin


Knowing the selectors, they'll fuck it up again, we'll lose game 2, then they'll finally get their act together and pick a good team for game 3 when it's too late (like last year).


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd like to see Campese be 5/8th. Wallace stole his thunder game 1 last year, and he never got to show what he can do.

If not him, I'd move Gidley to 5/8th, allowing Hayne to be fullback, with Brett Morris and Jennings on the wings, and then we'd have Tahu and Josh Morris as the centres.

Paul Gallen reaffirmed tonight why he must be in the side come Game 2. He and Glenn Stewart.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Campese just wont cut it I don't think. I'd rather see Barrett, he's a reliable guy with experience and class. If not him, then Anasta has reformed himself since he last appeared and I think he'd be a decent choice, and there's also Greg Bird. Luke Lewis has had some top games for Penrith in the past at 5/8, and Gidley can be useful there (much better than fullback, he's not a natural in that position).

Gallen would be a good pick in the 2nd row, as would O'Donell as they've both got some bite in them and they'll get in the QLD's faces and would be good alongside Watmough. Is it just me or does Creagh not really seem to be all he's talked up to be? Perhaps he could do with coming off the bench, or maybe that'd be better for O'Donell or Gallen to add some spark once the others tire.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Creagh is overhyped because he plays for the Dragons. Anyone in that side is the best player ever (see Boyd, Soward, Gasnier, Cooper, Weyman, Creagh etc etc.) The most physical Creagh got in Origin 1 was cheering our third try on the sideline


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> Broncos back in the eight. No one would have picked that a month ago when we were like second bottom.


that won't last.

Rose does his job and does it well. Not sure why either of you're hating on him other than he plays for Manly.

Creagh is decent, not sure i've ever seen him hyped up though  

Gidley ought to be 5/8th imo, Hayne at fullback and the Morris boys on the wing with Jennings and Tahu in the centres.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Nah Darren "The Great" Lockyer is in form and our defence has improved out of sight all of a sudden just like it did last year which started our winning streak before the finals. When we have probably the best centre in the game due back in a few weeks I would say our season is looking ok now.

Rose is a [email protected] Because he plays for Manly.

Creagh is good, fucking pussy though. 

Soward/Kimmorley in the halves, Hayne fullback, Morris boys on the wing, Tahu and Cooper in the centres.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I wouldnt care who Rose played for, he's just a lump.

If Weyman plays in game 2, I expect him to be out of breath within a minute.

Soward? :lmao

No way in hell should he play Origin. But then again, he's a Dragons player, so he's in with a shout.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Soward doesn't get enough credit. NSW need to start blooding some young guys as well. Campese showed he doesn't have what it takes last year. Anasta and Barret are yesterdays news, Gidley should be their reserve back. 

Personally I want Barrett to play so he gets owned.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Barrett played last year and was more than good enough. He's still got what it takes, and we need to win a series desperately.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I think this series is already over. 

Slater > Hayne (debatable)
Boyd/Folau > Morris's
Inglis/Tonga > Your centres
Lockyer > Your 5/8
Thurston > Kimmorley

Given that our backline is so much stronger, our forwards actually were superior in the opener and we are at home, I think this series is effectively over. Next year with 2 games in QLD will be very tough as well.

Blues for 2012.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hayne > Slater
Morris' > Boyd/Folau

Soward has no creativity in attack and can't play from behind. He'll be useless in Origin.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

The Morris boys are good at diving over the line.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Slater > Hayne, for mine. His defence is better, and his support play is second to none. Sure, he isn't attacking like Hayne, but when he does, it's brilliant (that grubber to himself in Origin back in 06 i think).

Morris boys > Folau and Boyd. Folau is all about leaping for the bomb catch, and Boyd's just a bitch who fends a lot. One big tackle, from say, Tony Williams, Lote Tuqiri etc, and the twat will go into his shell like it's a TV interview :side:


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Folau: 9 games, 11 tries

Tries from kicks: 0.

Boyd was the best back in game 1 and got MOTM Friday night so I would rate him over any non-Brett Morris NSW winger (assuming Hayne is FB).


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Embarassing wankfest from the Fox footy team tonight after the Roosters won a game, claiming Mitchell Pearce should be picked for Origin just like that, after one decent game. Fucks sake, best part was Laurie Dailey playing it down after the rest basically announced they'd swallow him, and he pretty much said Kimmorley is still the first (and best) option at halfback.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well, I think that too (about Kimmorley). And I'm a Roosters fan.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Fuck Folau leaving. Not only are the Broncos the most poached club by other league clubs, we are also by far the most poached by other codes (Sailor, Tuqiri, Thorn, Barnes, Hunt, Folau...)

Then again, if he is getting 1.5M per season, who can really blame him? I can't. 

Broncos to make a play for Inglis plz.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Can hardly count Thorn, Barnes and Sailor in that seeing as Thorn was born in Union heartland, Sailor was off contract and was heading for England before the ARU signed him and Barnes had played one game before he signed his contract to switch and actually get a run.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Still doesn't change the fact we are poached. Guess that's what happens when you are the best


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao Folau and Inglis are from NSW tbh...


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah and they don't wanna play for them. What does that tell you about NSW? State of ...gots.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The whole "State of Origin" is a fucking joke tbh.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao. Inglis is from NSW yet he's playing for QLD?

Totally goes against the name of the bloody series really. It should be were you yourself were born, and not your relatives.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Inglis is not only a terrific player, he also has a brain. He realizes that all New South Welshman are looked upon as spastics. 8*D


----------



## boyinaus (Jan 19, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao. Inglis is from NSW yet he's playing for QLD?
> 
> Totally goes against the name of the bloody series really. It should be were you yourself were born, and not your relatives.


Isn't the selection based on where the player first played Rugby League or something?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah but it really should be were they were born, to properly go along with the naming of the series.

Such a pity.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao. Inglis is from NSW yet he's playing for QLD?
> 
> Totally goes against the name of the bloody series really. It should be were you yourself were born, and not your relatives.


Yeah, he was born in Kempsey and his junior side is Bowraville which is in NSW. Folau was born in Minto and went to Endevour before moving to Queensland. Both of them are New South Welshmen, both played for NSW sides growing up, both are now playing for Queensland.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Peter Sterling was born in Toowoomba. Arguably our greatest halfback of all time was born a Banana bender, before moving to Wagga as a kid.

For the legitimacy of the game, and true "Origin," it should be where you're born, not first played state league. If NSW were committed enough they'd push the fact that Folau played Under 16's for the Minto Cobras, technically making a NSW guy regardless.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

How is Willie Tonga playing for QLD, didnt he start out at Parra and then went to the Dogs?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Willie Tongas was born in Canberra, and his junior club is Cherbourg Hornets. Obviously they must be a QLD-based team.

If I could be bothered I'd check to see just how many Queenslanders could be classified as NSW guys.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sterling was different in that he was raised in Wagga, played his first football there etc.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Doesn't mask the fact that he was born there.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah but its different than Inglis and Folau being teenagers when they moved as opposed to a toddler.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> yeah but its different than Inglis and Folau being teenagers when they moved as opposed to a toddler.


Yeah.

Well, well, well, it seems the NRL judiciary are as weak as piss. Johnathan Thurston fought his charge and got off, yet again, and is free to play against Souths on Monday night. For fuck sake, why is he incapable of being suspended? Last year kicking a bloke in the head going for the ball, and now this...bullshit reasoning, especially when Andrew Johns copped 2 weeks for the same offence a few years ago, and other players, say a Paul Gallen, would of been like a lamb to the slaughters.

---------------



NRL.com said:


> The NRL has agreed to an immediate rule change that will see corner posts no longer treated as touch-in-goal when players come into contact with them.
> 
> The new rule means players don't have to avoid the corner post when attempting to score a try compared to the previous rules which would see contact resulting in a 20-metre restart being awarded.
> 
> ...


I like the rule change. Yes, the skill level on show to get around the corner post was pretty amazing, but at the same time some tries that could of affected the result have been denied due to the corner post.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

this just makes it ridiculously harder to defend. Going to get to the stage where it'll be NFL-esque with players just jumping towards the tryline knowing that they're pretty much guaranteed a try by just extending their arms a little.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Um they can tackle them into touch still, just won't have it so they are out if they brush the corner post. Union doesn't count the post as in-goal/touch in the air when concerning tries, and that isn't NFL-esque


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Stickers is just shitting it coz this lessens Manly's chances of winning games obviously 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> Stickers is just shitting it coz this lessens Manly's chances of winning games obviously 8*D


what? 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Um they can tackle them into touch still, just won't have it so they are out if they brush the corner post. Union doesn't count the post as in-goal/touch in the air when concerning tries, and that isn't NFL-esque


Union is completely different in comparison to league. legit can't recall any tries that are scored right on the sideline seeing as the laws are different in union so its much more beneficial to take on the defender close to the line and then promote the ball over. League has a great deal of tries coming from backline movements finishing with a fast winger right on the sideline ducking around the corner post. Not taking the post into consideration is asking for trouble imo.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aside from Josh Dugan against Souths this year, which other player has been close to knocking the corner post whilst scoring?


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Kind of an unnecessary change that I don't really like.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The change wasnt really needed, but it's certainately gonna contribute to a few higher scoring games I guess.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

I hate how betting agencys straight away cancel betting when Thurston is back playing for the Cow's frustrates me man, one guy isn't gonna change a whole teams performance.

Btw, why don't they just remove corner posts then -.-"


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Dont even get me started on betting agencies, they're polluting the games called on Channel Nine these days with their constant plugs "blah blah blah is now at who gives a fuck odds on TAB Sportsbet to do blah blah blah"

Shut the fuck up and call the game tbh.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm a betting man though and I was really looking forward on getting lots of cash back from when Souths beat the Cowboys but no!


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Eels/Storm tonight was the best match I've seen all year. Good tries, good intensity, good hits and even some good biff towards the end. Hayne's pretty much fucked for Origin 2 but I guess it's not a 100% ruling out. Tim Mannah deserves a call-up over Brett White after his MOTM effort. Very pleased with Parra's work tonight but I put it down to Melbourne's poor attitude, with Smith even telling the ref that they've got nothing to play for. If that's ow they're already viewing their matches then they're going to be struggling as the season progresses.

Pity I didn't tip Parra though.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

If Hayne gets off someone should assassinate the match review committee and tribunal. They already proved how biased they are by letting Hayne off in the prelim last year, but if he gets off this time (which he CAN'T defend, it was deliberate and unprovoked not to mention he is carrying over) then there is something wrong with the system. Minimum two weeks in the AFL iirc.

Was hoping Hayne and Slater would beat the fuck out of each other. Both are colossal, dirty ...gots and both missing origin would be a fair tradeoff. 

Only watched the last 25 of that game, Dogs/Tigers was pretty decent. Completion rates were good considering the conditions, but neither side was too convincing.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

.BD said:


> If Hayne gets off someone should assassinate the match review committee and tribunal. They already proved how biased they are by letting Hayne off in the prelim last year, but if he gets off this time (which he CAN'T defend, it was deliberate and unprovoked not to mention he is carrying over) then there is something wrong with the system. Minimum two weeks in the AFL iirc.
> 
> Was hoping Hayne and Slater would beat the fuck out of each other. Both are colossal, dirty ...gots and both missing origin would be a fair tradeoff.
> 
> Only watched the last 25 of that game, Dogs/Tigers was pretty decent. Completion rates were good considering the conditions, but neither side was too convincing.


This isn't AFL. Also, if Thurston got off for his charge, then Hayne and Slater have nothing to worry about for their charges.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

dude, already should've happened for letting Thurston walk repeatedly. 

Hayne and Slater both should be sitting out a couple of weeks. Wouldn't be unhappy seeing both on their asses for 3-4 weeks. Headbutting and elbows are fucking weak. man up and punch on, toe to toe.

Thurston and these cases is completely different Ben, you'd be retarded to say b/c Thurston got cleared, Hayne and Slater will get off.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Swearing after getting a dubious call from the ref is completely different to headbutting someone. Also Thurston only got off because the ref didn't want to pursue the charge, not finding it unreasonable. For Hayne is a striking charge and all the commentators know and Hayne knows he should be out. The only thing standing between him and suspension is the cock sucking NSW biased judiciary. Also GUARANTEE Thurston gets a one week ban if he was in jeopardy of missing origin or if it was a final. As if they care about him playing against the Bunnies in a fairly unimportant match.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> Swearing after getting a dubious call from the ref is completely different to headbutting someone. Also Thurston only got off because the ref didn't want to pursue the charge, not finding it unreasonable. For Hayne is a striking charge and all the commentators know and Hayne knows he should be out. The only thing standing between him and suspension is the cock sucking NSW biased judiciary. Also GUARANTEE Thurston gets a one week ban if he was in jeopardy of missing origin or if it was a final. As if they care about him playing against the Bunnies in a fairly unimportant match.


nsw biased jury? i know you're a queenslander but get your head out of your ass and post like you have a brain in your head.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Lmao @ you thinking there isn't.

Smith/Hayne final series. Enough said. Don't even try an defend the double standards here.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Thurston <- enough proof with the one man to refute your blind view. Not only gets off for a rant that would easily see a coach fined a fuckload for, last Origin kicked Wolfman in the face and got off.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Wolfman deserved it.

Smith had every chance of getting off considering the predicament back in 08. Yet a few days before it, the betting markets offer very short odds on him losing the appeal. Say what you will, bookies don't offer short odds without knowing something. Sure enough, the judiciary suspends smith, fines the Storm for questioning the decision and sues them citing defamation. Garbage judiciary.

Come 2009. Brice Gibbs commits a less severe offence than Hayne, gets charged with a grade 2 offence, appeals it and LOSES. A few weeks later, golden boy Hayne makes a more serious, identical offence with carry over points. But wait, what? Hayne gets it downgraded to a grade 1 offence? Didn't someone appeal the exact same thing less than a month ago and lose their appeal? That can't be right, there was no change to the rules. Oh wait, I forgot golden boy Hayne would miss out on the grand final! That explains why it was conveniently downgraded to a grade one so he could play in the match! Even trying to defend this kind of double standard is laughable.

Come 2010. Hayne should be suspended ahead of an important, must win match where he is the key player. What will they do? I suspect they will let him off again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Smith was guilty as all fuck. No way he was getting off a *clear cut* grapple tackle, especially as they were working hard to get rid of it from the game. If Smith had got off it would've been a joke. One of the few good decisions they made.

Hayne decision had absolutely nothing to do with the fact he's a New South Welshman so don't try and peddle that shit. Thurston got off for the same thing during Origin. Hayne getting off was all business, getting people in the gate to see Hayne vs Slater.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL and they weren't working hard to get rid of those slides? Yeah.... right. Also I saw worse grapple tackles than Smith's all through the season that weren't reported. Knees to the head or grapple tackle... let me think which is more dangerous.... lol. Smith's case ( a non NSW guy) was taking an extra harsh stance on an issue. Hayne's case (NSW guy) was taking a BLATANT step backwards to accommodate him competing in the final. The judiciary lost any impartiality or credibility after that. 

Also it is ok to let Hayne off to play in origin two as it might give NSW a chance to win, right? lmao @ that defence. Also think if Slater had done it would he have got off? You know as well as I do the answer to that question killing your final point.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

I hope that Hayne gets suspended from Origin and goes back to Parra without missing any games for them. As long as the same thing happens to Slater, who wasn't innocent in all of this. It can't be totally proved that Hayne's headbutt was totally unprovoked because Billy's a known sledger who's willing to stoop as low as to make fun of bipolar disorder, so who knows what could have been said. >_>

I hope that Brett White, on the other hand, misses Origin for the rest of this year (not that he deserved to play) and gets suspended for a good 12-14 years. That would suffice.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> LOL and they weren't working hard to get rid of those slides? Yeah.... right. Also I saw worse grapple tackles than Smith's all through the season that weren't reported. Knees to the head or grapple tackle... let me think which is more dangerous.... lol. Smith's case ( a non NSW guy) was taking an extra harsh stance on an issue. Hayne's case (NSW guy) was taking a BLATANT step backwards to accommodate him competing in the final. The judiciary lost any impartiality or credibility after that.
> 
> Also it is ok to let Hayne off to play in origin two as it might give NSW a chance to win, right? lmao @ that defence. Also think if Slater had done it would he have got off? You know as well as I do the answer to that question killing your final point.


:lmao i thought you were a smart poster but honestly think you're retarded.

1) no they weren't working hard to get rid of teh tackles *as shown by Thurston*
2) grapple tackles are dangerous, more so than a knee to the head
3) Smith's case was correct, Hayne case was incorrect (aka i'm agreeing with you on Hayne you dumbass)
4) Hayne's knee case was nothing to do with him being from NSW
5) I believe Hayne should be banned from Origin (again, agreeing with you. not sure why you're not seeing that)

This is like trying to talk sense into a child. I just don't have the patience for it.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

1 - See the Gibbs incident I showed earlier.
2 - Wow how are knees to the temple less dangerous than a grapple tackle? No seriously try and explain this. 
3 - NSW gets the unfair call was my point
4 - I was trolling with this.
5 - Kay.

I admit I was somewhat trolling with the NSW part, but there is no doubt a double standard exists within the judiciary (something which you seem to agree with). Also those slide tackles were a big issue last year, no doubt. See the Gibbs incident just a few weeks prior which was a watered down version of Hayne's that got a 3 week suspension that he appealed and lost. That is a pretty serious stance on the issue. It just angers me that guys like Hayne get off for serious offences that anyone else would get weeks for on the basis of being a star player (from NSW ;D). I knew Cameron Smith would lose the appeal (so did the bookies) and I knew Hayne would get off last year.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

LOL! Sharks are on their way to 40 points! What in the blue hell is going on?!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sliding in like that knees to the temple are less dangerous than something that* will* cause unconsciousness if applied for too long. Rugby players have limited knowledge of how to apply those holds successfully, which is more dangerous when they do have them on a player. Unlike in a combat sport where the fighter can tap and the ref will pull a fighter off, there is none of that in NRL. In addition to that there are a number of tackles classed as grapple tackled, the crusher can cause nerve damage to the neck, the tackle Smith did can do a bunch of damage to the neck, chicken wing can cause dislocations etc.

Getting hit in the head is still dangerous but the g-forces a player cops in a tackle is almost as bad. Head high tackles are more dangerous for the most part than sliding in like that.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone else enjoy the match at Brookvale this afternoon ;D Sure Sticksy did.

Blunt trauma to the temple is insanely dangerous btw. The point of a knee contacting there is potentially far more dangerous than a head high tackle.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I enjoyed every minute of it 

Well, except for that defecting c*nt scoring 2 tries that is. Still, he got me 34 points in fantasy, so no complaints here.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

was at work, had the game taped but once i heard the result i deleted it :lmao


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I am *positive* you would have enjoyed it.

Who remembers 5 weeks ago when the Broncos were out for all money and you guys laughed at their finals prospects. Well you doubters got proven wrong once again. 5 weeks without loss. Called it that we would keep our pride intact and once again make the eight. We have won our last four, three of which were away, against quality opposition (Storm in Melbourne, Manly in Manly, Sharks at Cronulla, Titans in Brissie). If our forwards continue to punch above their weight then with an in-form Lockyer and a stellar backline we can beat anyone.

Also see the NRL brought a QLD member into the judiciary to try and attempt less bias. No wonder it was so garbage if it was full of welshmen.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

> An extended NSW 21-man squad has been named on Monday for game two of the State of Origin series against Queensland at Suncorp Stadium on June 16.
> 
> Included in the 21-man squad are - Trent Barrett, Matt Cooper, Ben Creagh, Josh Dugan, Michael Ennis, Paul Gallen, Kurt Gidley, Jarryd Hayne, Nathan Hindmarsh, Jamal Idris, Jason King, Tom Learoyd-Lahrs, Luke Lewis, Brett Morris, Luke O'Donnell, Mitchell Pearce, Beau Scott, Timana Tahu, Trent Waterhouse, Michael Weyman, Brett White.
> 
> The squad will be reduced to 17 on Tuesday.


NRL.com

Some interesting choices there include Dugan and Scott even though the latter shouldn't be considered let alone put in the team imo. Glad to see Pearce in the side and not Kimmorley as he has proven himself worthy. Josh Perry in the only other guy kicked out with Jason King in his place, but I don't see why Brett White is still there when Tim Mannah could be playing. Also good to see Hindmarsh and Gallen up for selection as they more than deserve it and NSW needs guys like them. Hayne and Lewis may as well be out and with Hayne not in the team, we lose some depth in the backs. I don't know why Jennings and J.Morris weren't picked ahead of Scott. Also, I think Farah would be better in the side than Ennis but it's not that big of a difference. Although with Kimmorley gone, it would have made sense for Ennis to be booted out as well.

Overall, we aren't winning.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes! They fell into the media trap of picking Pearce 

Hindmarsh and Gallen are both solid inclusions. 

Lockyer and Petero came out in support of Folau playing. I don't really care. If he doesn't play, he is playing for the Broncos. Win/win either way. Hannant should come in and replace Petero, Smith for Ballin and if Folau doesn't play, Lote can easily slot in on the wing. Corey Parker should honestly be considered as he is having a great season. I am sure a spot on the bench could be freed up by dropping Matt Scott or someone.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nsw squad is garbage.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If Hayne is cleared, he'll go fullback and we'll go Barrett/Gidley in the halves. If Hayne isn't cleared, and Dugan is declared fit, Dugan would go fullback IMO. Pearce isn't a certainty for mine.

Our back row _must_ be O'Donnell, Hindmarsh and Gallen.

Other than that, I'm pleased with the team except for Weyman being included again.

---------

Also, lol @ Slater not being charged for his elbow to the head. What was that the other day, BD? NSW-biased judiciary eh? So JT doesn't get shit for his verbal tirade, and Slater has nothing to answer, but arguably our best back and forward are facing a week off? :hmm:


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Slater didn't get him in the head. Unless you are talking about straight after the headbutt which was 100% justified. Hayne deserved it anyway after his head high tackle and headbutt.

Watch Hayne get off anyway despite the fact it cannot possible be argued that he didn't commit a grade one strike. (match review comm


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

.BD said:


> Slater didn't get him in the head. Hayne deserved it anyway after his head high tackle and headbutt.
> 
> Watch Hayne get off anyway despite the fact it cannot possible be argued that he didn't commit a grade one strike.


Watch the footage you one-eyed banana bender. He struck him in the back of the head, then flopped down with it onto his face. Not to be charged for that is as big a joke as someone getting away with an Orton-esque punt to the face...oh wait, Thurston already did after his punt on Wolfman last year.

Hayne should get off, based on precedent (Thurston) and the fact that it wasn't too big of a headbutt.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Which of Slater's offences was punishable? Retaliating to being headbutted in the face? No. The aggression in the ensuing tackle was nothing worthy of a charge albeit dirty play (justified though after Hayne's earlier indiscretions). Neither was the original tackle earlier in the game.

Assaulting Manly players should never be suspendable. Hayne got off for a worse incident than the Thurston one (where there had been a precedent set a few weeks earlier that it carried a 3-week suspension) so can't complain about that.

Hayne incident has nothing to do with Thurston. It was a grade one strike any other week of the year, and it is a grade one strike this time. Fact.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

.BD said:


> Which of Slater's offences was punishable? Retaliating to being headbutted in the face? No. The aggression in the ensuing tackle was nothing worthy of a charge albeit dirty play (justified though after Hayne's earlier indiscretions). Neither was the original tackle earlier in the game.
> 
> Assaulting Manly players should never be suspendable. Hayne got off for a worse incident than the Thurston one (where there had been a precedent set a few weeks earlier that it carried a 3-week suspension) so can't complain about that.
> 
> Hayne incident has nothing to do with Thurston. It was a grade one strike any other week of the year, and it is a grade one strike this time. Fact.


So just because of Hayne's earlier actions, Slater is justified to elbow him in the head? M'kay...

Lol. Believe me I know all about that, and Bryce Gibbs shouldn't of been suspended for his infringement either. Inconsistency, like with JT's case, had that been Paul Gallen or Andrew Ryan, for example, would they have gotten off? Really doesn't change much since the Cowboys got r-aped again tonight, but yeah, point stands.

Thurston's was contrary conduct, no matter which way you see it from. Marquee player of the game or not, he deserved the full penalty. And, given the Wolfman carry over points, it would've been 2 matches, so JT was spared for Origin, just like Hayne should be.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

so you're saying that if you're justified then you can go and elbow a bloke in the head without punishment? what a retarded view. slater should be on the bench alongside Hayne.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fuck me the Cowboys are gash. Especially their backline (Bowen, Tonga and JT aside) Rovelli tries I guess, but you can tell they miss guys like Ty Williams and Ben Harris when jobbers like Ash Graham and Michae Bani are getting games.

As for the NSW squad, :lmao @ Pearce. Fucking media hype over ONE, thats right, ONE good game against the Titans last week, he was utter balls on the weekend vs the Sharks. Atleast Barrett got picked, hopefully if Hayne gets off we'll see a Barrett/Gidley combo, coz if Pearce plays, I'm confident we won't be winning. Oh and Scott got picked ahead of Josh Morris and Jennings? Of course he did, he's a Dragons player (he suls tbh). And I'd rather Ennis than Farah, but Farah defo should be on the bench imo. How the fuck is Idris there again? Jesus christ alive NSW


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

lmao. So you expect someone to just stand there when someone strikes you first?

I guess that is the NSW mentality. Only strike first or from behind.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

No. Slater's offence was seperate to Hayne's. Slater got off, Hayne should as well. TBH though, both should miss origin.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Happy to see Izzy made the team. For the rest of the year he is an NRL player thus he should be aloud to play.

Not happy to see that Parker and Stagg missed out again and Hannet got in. Dont get me wrong I like the guy but what else do Parker and Stagg have to do?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He turned his back on the game and shouldn't be allowed the privilege of featuring in the game's marquee event.

Anyway, Hayne got off. Love that judiciary, so fair unless your name is Thurston or Hayne :hmm:


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Absolutely predictable and a total disgrace. Only reason he got off was so he could guide NSW in origin 2, just like the only reason he got off last year (which was an even worse decision btw) was so he could guide them in the grand final. Something really needs to be done about this joke of a system where being a good player seems to make you immune to the laws of the game. Hated Hayne since he proved he is a diver and injury faker years ago. Now that he commits offences and thinks he can (and does) get away with it is disgusting.

Folau should be able to play. He is contracted to the league until the end of the year and isn't phoning in performances (like Hunt was last year). I didn't really care either way though. Is he in our best team? No doubt. Do we need him to win? Unlikely.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He only got off on a technicality so quit whinging about the (admitedly) flawed judiciary BD.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

fpalm at our 17-man squad. Captain on the bench? Waterhouse starting over Hindmarsh? I'm struggling to think of a more overrated sack of shit besides Waterhouse in the last 5 years. Help me out guys.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

What was the technicality?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

it was in the wording of the charge or something like that. had to be proved that Hayne had "intention to injure him or cause him significant pain" or some bs like that.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Even with the predictably terrible judiciary working in NSW's favour, was a better day for QLD given Folau being included and that 17 man team NSW named.

Lol @ Scott. Barrett = overrated. Pearce = more oeverrated. Lol @ Weyman. Why the fuck is Lars playing and why is Waterhouse playing if they are bringing Hindmarsh in? Hindmarsh isn't a fucking impact player he is an 80-min tackling machine so you either start him or don't play him.

^ If that is the definition of a striking charge, then anyone could argue that. If another player had pleaded the same case they would have thrown it out.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Slater wasn't even charged and Thurston can't be suspended no matter what he does, so you can stop with the opinion of NSW bias right now son


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Stop talking like Sticksy, son.

Slater didn't deserve a charge and outbursts due to bad officiating should never be more than a fine. Judiciary is a joke anyway.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ Barrett overrated. Fuck off you hack banana bender. 

Will agree with Pearce tho, absolute rubbish.



> I'm struggling to think of a more overrated sack of shit besides Waterhouse in the last 5 years. Help me out guys.


Weyman. Learoyd Lahrs. Beau Scott.

Holy shit Beau Scott got picked in the 17? Words cannot describe how angry this makes me on top of Pearce, Weyman, Learoyd Lahrs, Waterhouse already making it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

All apart of the Dragons love fest NSW selectors have, makes me very surprised that Soward isn't our five-eighth.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I think you guys underrate Soward. The rest of the Dragons are generally overrated.

At least you aren't picking Wallace when you are taking overrated halfbacks anymore.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Soward plays a very structured game, he has no idea about how to bring a team back when things aren't working or they're behind. Look at vitually every Dragons game when they're behind on the scoreboard, they just don't have another gear to go to, they have no creativity in the halves etc.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

.....


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

lmao .BD. You're bias towards QLD is so bad. Barrett is a better player than Lockyer. j/k How can you think Barrett is overrated and Soward isn't? Soward has an okay kicking game, that is all. Would get destroyed defensively in Origin.

NSW has an alright team. Captain on the bench is terrible, though he is a Knights player so...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ Barrett > Lockyer. Barrett is a good player but Lockyer is the best 5/8 in the game both here and in England, no questions asked.

Gidley should've never been captain either, stupid decision.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

You must have missed the j/k. 

Shouldn't be any Knights players in the team, should be all Cronulla :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

laughed when i read Ricky Stuart claim that they should have a couple of players in there.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

It doesn't matter what NSW did with their team, I really can't see them beating Qld up there, unfortunately. I'm a Newcastle supporter, but I think keeping Gidley as captain when he's on the bench is odd, should just make Barrett the captain if thats who they want as a leader.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

stylesclash69 said:


> lmao .BD. You're bias towards QLD is so bad. Barrett is a better player than Lockyer. j/k How can you think Barrett is overrated and Soward isn't? Soward has an okay kicking game, that is all. Would get destroyed defensively in Origin.
> 
> NSW has an alright team. Captain on the bench is terrible, though he is a Knights player so...


Lawls, my bias towards Queensland is bad when I overrate Soward, a NSWelshman? Yeah ok  I give credit where credit is due. Why would NSW be playing Barrett who is playing what will likely be his final origin series ever? I don't really watch the Sharks that much, but Barrett was at his best a decade ago.

Lockyer has been weak defensively for years. Hasn't stopped him being the best five-eighth in the game. NSW are never going to beat Queensland with their creative flair. No way. Even minus Hodges our backline has far too much skill. The only way you guys win is if your pack gets on top with a strong, structured game. I actually suspect our forward pack is better than yours these days, although missing Price and Petero is a sore hit.

IDK who should be captain. Kinda hilarious as Queensland have at least five captains... (Lockyer Thurston Price Petero Smith)


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

No, just in general. I can't blame you though, everyone is for their state.

Weyman in the forward pack = no chance of us winning the forward battle.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Weyman, Waterhouse, Creagh and Scott in our side = failure. Pearce, well, I'm 50/50 on that because when he's on, he's on, but when he's off, he's off. Hopefully Wednesday night he's on and can turn it on for us in attack. Doubtful though.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Us by 24. Unless we get mauled in field position (like game 3 2009) this won't be a contest.

Gunna lol when NSW change their team en masse again for game three.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

While QLD continue to pick Neville Costigan, there is always hope for NSW.

QLD by 10.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

picking with my heart - NSW by 10. using my head - queensland via r*pe


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

tbf sXe, Pearce has only been "on" like twice this year, and that's not good enough at all. 

Really, Bellamy AND the selectors both need the boot after this series.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hasler for coach in 2011 ;D


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ We want to win a series, not lose another 5 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck off, Hasler is the man to get some fire in the NSW team. Best coach in the nrl currently :side:


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

they need a coach who isn't a club coach, imo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

3 things from the 1st half of the manly/titans game

1) get rid of tony williams
2) scott prince is in the wrong profession, either needs to go to south africa and teach our boys how to dive or go to hollywood.
3) Gould is absolute garbage and there should be a tv invention that blocks out his, and only his, voice


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

^ agree with those three. On top of that:

4) Manly are trash
5) Nice try off a fucking obvious knock on


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

6) refs are garbage
7) i hate prince
8) neither titans nor manly have played well


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

8-point try was a joke. Really scrappy game, Titans didn't look good, and Manly were flatout terrible.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

8 point try was harsh but he did lead with the knees and made no attempt to tackle Farrer legally.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

He was running and had nothing to stop him. Wasn't an 8-point try but luckily irrelevant. Also ROFL at the grubber that went into the crossbar. Anyway, Hayne got off on an incident 50x worse than that so nothing should happen at the tribunal.

Lack of [email protected] finally beginning to hurt manly.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i prefer the pun i made on facebook

mate: manly were toothless
me: yeah, we're missing Lyon

amazing humour :side:

he was running but he dropped the knees and didn't try and tackle. it was very harsh but understandable. he won't get banned for it though.

Our backline is missing experience and for the first time this season i'm missing Orford.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hodkinson > Orford, tbh


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Hard to identify a single problem for Manly over the past fortnight. Outplayed cold by the Broncos in bad conditions last week, but this week was just a substandard effort. Forward pack isn't doing well enough, not enough backline spark and their defence has been weak.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Hodkinson > Orford, tbh


there are some moments when we really need an old head to guide us. Without Lyon, Stewart and the lack of an experienced head in the halves we kinda lose direction in the crucial periods. Also Orford's kicking game is far better than Hodkinson and at this stage of their respective career's i'd have Orford in the side ahead of Hodkinson. Its his rookie year and he's got a massive amount of pressure on him.



.BD said:


> Hard to identify a single problem for Manly over the past fortnight. Outplayed cold by the Broncos in bad conditions last week, but this week was just a substandard effort. Forward pack isn't doing well enough, not enough backline spark and their defence has been weak.


Inexperienced backline and a forward pack that isn't getting us moving forward. King was easily our best player tonight and really the only forward to get some go forward.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

King looks like he's got inflatable breasts, either that or he's wearing some ridiculous shoulder pads with massive front padding too.

Manly look shit atm, no direction and no real attacking threat. 

Jobbers tbh.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

Just like the Knights 8*D


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah but tbf, we've been reasonably wank since we lost THE GREAT MAN (/druggo).

Tahu out of Origin 2 thanks to words between him and Joey, replaced by Monaghan :lmao

Fuck me. NSW just dont wanna win. Surely Jennings or Josh Morris deserved that spot.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Lol it's as if we just like handing QLD origins.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No idea how Morris or Jennings aren't in the side to begin with. Monaghan has been pretty average.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Monaghan has never been worthy of rep footy, he's never gone above an average footballer tbh.

I think the fact he once played for the Roosters has helped him time and time again, seeing as regardless if you're good or not, players from the Dragons, Roosters and Eels always seem to be picked (past and present).


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

^ Add Broncos to that list. Especially true for QLD reps, but guys like DeVere and Wallace were not origin standard players and were picked...

Not a big loss for the Blues. Tahu was unlikely to do anything great, Monaghan won't either. More interested in what Druggie said.

Also big lol @ the ARL's decision (the head of which is incidentally the head of NSWRL) to stop Folau playing origin 3. Hey retards, you can't change the rules midseason. If you really want to at the end of the season then that is fine, but if a player is able to play club footy after signing elsewhere he sure as hell can origin. Queensland will legally counter this though and from what I understand NSWRL's decision is unlikely to stand.

How the fuck are the Broncos favourites without Lockyer Folau and Thaiday :lmao


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

Not sure why Monaghan got called up ahead of the other Morris. Tahu is a fa.ggot also, what grown man gets so offended he leaves the NSW camp, even if it was racial, get over it. fuck


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

tbf if he was racially abused, Joey should be sent packing, not Tahu. Other than that tho, yeah it's an odd one.

Oh and BD, DeVere wasn't that bad, was a fairly ace goalkicker too.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

DeVere was a great goalkicker and club player. Not really an origin level player though imo. I am positive there were better winger/centres somewhere in the 12 or so other NSW clubs lol. Same deal with Wallace. Good player, but only got called up to origin because he was a Bronco.

Someone needs to leak the Joey comment. Annual Johns scandal is due.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

NSWRL aren't confirming Johns will stay on as assistant, Renny, which I think means he will be gone soon. 

I'm pretty sure it will turn out to be a racial comment though. I wanna know how the comment came about, unless they were having an argument or something.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

IDK how Sticksy can consider union better after that match. Oh hey lets score tries without even crossing the line. Oh hey lets just take 15 trillion runs without any creative flair. Oh hey lets have 15,000 consecutive scums that always break down and have long interludes between them. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Cowboys finally notch up a win in other news.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

From the articles i read on fox sports it seems to be a joke comment from Joey of which he didn't really think about the significance for others. Has to be racial though, can't imagine anyone quitting Origin over some banter.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck off, do you even understand the rules of Rugby? clearly you don't so shut the fuck up.

You are obviously unaware of how boring and trash England are at the sport. Should've watched the Ireland/New Zealand match or really any match featuring South Africa, New Zealand, Ireland or Australia against each other.

To put it in a rugby league perspective, England are like St George. No creativity, very structured, very boring for the most part.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I understand the rules. That isn't even relevant to my point it was boring as fuck though genius.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> IDK how Sticksy can consider union better after that match. *Oh hey lets score tries without even crossing the line.* Oh hey lets just take 15 trillion runs without any creative flair. Oh hey lets have 15,000 consecutive scums that always break down and have long interludes between them. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Cowboys finally notch up a win in other news.


seems like you don't know the rules by that comment son.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Uh I would say the rule is pretty self-evident. Made for terribly boring and unsatisfying viewing though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not denying that. I've only seen a couple of England games that are exciting. One of those was world cup 03 where we lost, the other was on our european tour at the end of last season.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I would watch the tri-nations but we always lose. I only like watching great teams hence why I support the Broncos.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

tri-nations is good rugby, despite the Wallabies being the 3rd best side in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

"you must shut that black c*nt down" <- apparently what Joey told Beau Scott in reference to Inglis


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

So Tahu has a cry for that? :lmao Stupid prick. He should be overlooked for game 3 selection on the grounds of idiocy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hodkinson apparently signed with the Dogs. fucking c*nt if its true, taking the money and running. Also fuck the Dogs for not producing any decent talent of their own.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hodkinson for Kimmorley eh. Good purchase for the Dogs, and now Manly needs themselves a new halfback. LOL.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Lolled @ Manly getting rap3d of their juniors. Now you begin to feel the start of our pain.

Speaking of super juniors... how slick were the Broncos today. Still put on 50 against one of the top teams even minus Lockyer, Folau and Thaiday. Not to mention Justin fucking Hodges has yet to return. 6 weeks ago I thought the club was doomed for the season and looking at a few years of rebuilding. Now we have beaten four top four teams (comfortably as well....) and as our youngsters improve and Hodges returns we are capable of really doing some damage this year. Great future as well for the Broncos with this much young talent (Hoffman, Norman, Yow Yeh, Gillett, Teo etc.)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

TBF Souths were without Isaac Luke and Sam Burgess, and that's a shitload to miss in terms of defence and attack. Brisbane did look nice and sharp, but they are nowhere near top 4 material. They rush to the edges too quickly, and that can be easily exploited come the latter rounds. They'll face some stiff oppostion once they hit their games against Penrith; Wests; and the Dragons.

Still, good to see the Bunnies brought back down to earth so their fans can stop dreaming false dreams.

:lmao @ Newcastle losing to the Warriors. They should of put 30 past them, and IMO can get the marker drawn through them as far as 2010 goes.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Uh and Lockyer, Folau and Thaiday aren't? Pretty sure all three of those are better than Luke or Burgess. Not to even get started on the fact we have Hodges to return. Who exactly are top four material? We can take the Tigers. We play Penrith next week so that will be a good test. Bunnies, [email protected], Storm and Titans were all in the top four when we played them (technically not w/ Melbourne but whatever) and those results were rarely in doubt. Even if we don't reach the four by the end of the season I think we will be competitive in the finals.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

.BD said:


> Uh and Lockyer, Folau and Thaiday aren't? Pretty sure all three of those are better than Luke or Burgess. Not to even get started on the fact we have Hodges to return. Who exactly are top four material? We can take the Tigers. We play Penrith next week so that will be a good test. Bunnies, [email protected], Storm and Titans were all in the top four when we played them (technically not w/ Melbourne but whatever) and those results were rarely in doubt. Even if we don't reach the four by the end of the season I think we will be competitive in the finals.


If both teams were full strength I'd have no excuses for Souths poor performance, but missing those two really affected their game today. Sutton seems to feed off the knowing that he has Luke in his pocket to help out creatively if necessary.

I'm doubtful Hodges will return, given the seriousness of his injury and they won't be wanting to rush him back into the side at the risk of further injuring him. Storm was a good win, although they had nothing to play for. Souths was good, but they lacked their usual squad who would of given a better effort. Titans was the best win of the year for Brisbane, and the Manly one, again, without Lyon, and they're a different side without Lyon.

Penrith will be a good test but the home ground advantage should get you over the line. Eels and Dragons will be stiffer competition, as will the Tigers.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

So every time we win either the opposing team is missing a player who somehow would have reversed the entire complexion of the game, the opposition team didn't feel like trying (BS reason as Melbourne were debuting at their new ground and had smashed everyone since the scandal) or are playing away from home which every team is half the time. Pay some credit where it is due lol.

Hodges is due back in about 3 weeks I think. Haven't seen an update in about a fortnight, but he was due back around origin three (which he wasn't going to play). 

Eels jobbed to the Sharks twice. They are up and down and all around. Can beat anyone but can lose to anyone as well. Similar deal with the Tigers. I can see a matchup between the Broncos and Tigers resulting in a very high scoring affair. Even if they play like they did against the Knights last week the Broncos can take them though. Dragons always beat us anyway unless it matters ;D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

At least you beat Manly. I love when Manly lose 

3 weeks? Ok cool, I'm just hoping for his sake, because even though he's a c*nt, that he doesn't rush back because he is a good player and won't want to risk reinjuring it again. That's why Taniela Tuiaki hasn't returned yet - he can run on the leg, but he can't support his own weight on it to an effective level just yet.

Sharks are their bogey team, and they made the Storm look pretty amateur last start. Finals build will see them lift. Tigers/Broncos usually always is a high-scoring affair, in fact the only game I remember being a smashing is the 2005 semi-final where we won 34-6 or something to that effect. Broncos should take the Dragons if they play as good as they did in the finals last year. Fuck the Dragons, I almost hate them as much as them c*nts from Manly


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I also enjoy watching Manly and St. George losing more than anyone else. Dragons always choke though thank god. Manly actually have the balls to win, probably not the skill though.

I wouldn't mind Hodges easing back in. He needs at least 5 weeks before the finals though imo to ensure top form.

Thing with the Broncos is that we have so much improvement left as well. We have so many promising youngsters that I struggle to even pick a top 17.

1. Hoffman
2. Winterstein 
3. Hodges
4. Folau 
5. Yow Yeh
6. Lockyer
7. Wallace
8. Tronc
9. McCullough
10. Setu
11. Te'o
12. Thaiday
13. Parker

14. Norman
15. Sims
16. Glenn
17. Gillett

Even that is leaving out Hunt, Kemp, Nick Kenny, Anderson, Beale and others. Next season we lose Setu and Folau but pick up Hannant I can't help but feel we have some golden years coming up once again ;D Not to mention the absence of Folau frees up a fuckload of our salary cap.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

.BD said:


> Uh and Lockyer, Folau and Thaiday aren't? Pretty sure all three of those are better than Luke or Burgess. Not to even get started on the fact we have Hodges to return. Who exactly are top four material? We can take the Tigers. We play Penrith next week so that will be a good test. Bunnies, [email protected], Storm and Titans were all in the top four when we played them (technically not w/ Melbourne but whatever) and those results were rarely in doubt. Even if we don't reach the four by the end of the season I think we will be competitive in the finals.


Souths also had no Dave Taylor, Eddie Pettybourne or Scott Geddes which are all there starting/bench players and they had to refill them with small guys like Capewell and Simpson but none the less Broncos out played us.

And with all this racism crap, I have never so much shit in my life, Racism is all around us. Learn to accept it or just shut up, what Joey said should not have gone public and I really don't see a problem with what he said... I garuntee the Queenslanders have said worse firing up themselves. 

I feel for Andrew, and Timana I couldn't give two shits, he wasn't in good enough form for Origin anyway.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

yeah, tahu leaving doesn't do much to the side, though morris should have been bought in ahead of monaghan.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Cant wait for tonight.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Tahu should've stayed, solely for the fact him leaving resulted in another stupid and baffling replacement in Monaghan, who's never been Origin worthy and has done fuck all for years.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

predictions for tonight? i've got Queensland by 24.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

QLD by at least 18.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

Queensland by 10.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I've got NSW by 2 points


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ and then you woke up yeah?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nope. I honestly believe we are a great chance of winning, especially with Hindmarsh and Gallen starting in our 2nd row. It just boils down to whether or not Mitchell Pearce can have a blinder and put us in a solid position to roll over the maroon c*nts


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

NSW _could_ win. It would involve Pearce playing well, you guys winning the forward battle, a bad game from us and likely an injury or two our way.

Queensland by 19.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ and a giant inflatable Joey doll that spits out slurs towards Inglis, Folau and the rest and a 4 leaf clover for every nsw player. then we might get within a couple.

you think we have a great chance of winning Ben? we have a fucking limited chance of winning and we pretty much need Queensland to have a real off night. Pearce is fucking rubbish and so is half our side.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Our side is better than the Game 1 side who lost by 4. Hindmarsh is a tackling machine. O'Donnell and Gallen are mean bastards who will add some grit and muscle to our forward pack. Brett White should lead from the front, and well, Weyman can try and lug his shit ass to counteract Matt Scott in the forwards.

Pearce is a rubbish player 90% of the time, I'm optimistic that he'll recover the form he had against the Titans 2 weeks ago - if he goes that well, we have a shot. Hayne at fullback gives us an advantage in attack, just a matter of him capatilising on the opportunities that he presents himself with.

Queensland are good, but not as good as people talk them up to be. The so-called greatest ever side only beat us by 4 last game, and we played absolutely terrible. Anything is possible.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

that score in no way reflected that game and you're smart enough to know that.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

That was the most one-sided four point game I have seen in my life. That was also in the wet at your home ground - and I wouldn't say we played a particularly convincing game (3 of your 4 tries came from appalling kick defence from us, one of which was blatantly knocked on in any case).

In the dry at Suncorp with a near full strength squad (Hodges, Petero missing) it should be a win for us. I also don't think the NSW side is that much stronger than game one if at all. Backline is probably even less scary now with too many dragons and Monaghan. At least Hayne (who should be suspended anyway the fucker) is fullback which he should have been already. Forward pack is defensively an improvement.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I know the scoreline didn't reflect the game, IMO Queensland should of won by 20+, but the result was a 4-point gap, and you don't have to be the best team on the paddock to get the win, as proven in the past, it's taking advantage of your opportunities and getting the result. Take the Tigers in Round 1 - outplayed for 60 minutes, but they swooped on the last 20 minutes of opportunity and got the win.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

I see another close win for Queensland, though one where the small margin of victory is actually justified.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Pearce is fucking rubbish and so is half our side.


Pearce is the worst part of our side, and that's saying something when Monaghan, Scott, Weyman and Waterhouse are all in it.

Actually wait, they're all on par in terms of shitness.

QLD by 16 tonight sadly. Atleast.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

Barrett will be playing a lone hand tonight, I suspect. Luckily Hayne can provide something in attack.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Is anyone watching the State of Origin matches live now and discussing it here?

I'm over in England waiting for it to come on. I love league but I've never watched one of these before.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, i'm too lazy to go down to the pub so i'm watching at home. I plan on abusing someone when we get thrashed. might as well be a Pom :side:


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Yeah, i'm too lazy to go down to the pub so i'm watching at home. I plan on abusing someone when we get thrashed. might as well be a Pom :side:


Ha! Well I've got no allegiance either way. I just want to see some good football and some carnage on the field.

I'm hyped now.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Go for Queensland dude. We are the underdogs :side:. We have a much smaller pool of players and only a quarter as many NRL clubs. I am pretty much the only Queenslander on this site so I need some backup (there is another guy but he rarely posts anymore). 

LOL @ the anthem singer.

Have a bad feeling about the match for some reason.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

this singer is shit. ruined what is a pretty average anthem to begin with.

^^ your pool of players isn't that small.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

;D

I smell landslide.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Monaghan fucks up, 1 set one try. You were saying we had a chance Benny? how's it feel to be so fucking wrong? :side:


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

.BD said:


> Go for Queensland dude. We are the underdogs :side:. We have a much smaller pool of players and only a quarter as many NRL clubs. I am pretty much the only Queenslander on this site so I need some backup (there is another guy but he rarely posts anymore).
> 
> LOL @ the anthem singer.
> 
> Have a bad feeling about the match for some reason.


Well, aren't you going for the 5th series win in a row? Plus, you're already one up in this series? I'm guessing that you're being sarcastic?

I'll root for Queensland though. LOL at a New South Welshman scoring the try for Queensland though.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Well we are for some reason always the underdogs. We were for some reason underdogs in match one :lmao:.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

NSW are pathetic out wide. 3 times we have spread, and twice we have scored and once we had an overlap.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

new south welshmen score the opening 2 tries. how good is that?.... oh yeah um, and we're down 8-0.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

He's gotta be sent off for that...


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

well that was a fight to remember.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Thiaday should be in the bin for inciting the brawl by being "the 3rd man in" and whoever threw the headbutt is a legend but he should be off in the showers already.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Queenslanders score their first try...

Bellamy has got to lose his job, as well as half this team. Cane toads aren't even playing well.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Thaiday should be in the bin?

LOL O'Donnell should be off. The tackle alone was at least sin-binnable. How he was not sent off is a miracle. At least that ...got got raped in the fight.

Some unbelievably bad refereeing. Slater should have scored, O'Donnell should be off and we are still raping.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yes, he was the 3rd man in. he incited the brawl, that is always a sin bin offense in NRL games. i wasn't aware we suddenly abandon rules b/c its a black feller who does it or b/c its origin.

how was the tackle sin binnable? its not a professional foul.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

wow i cant believe you dont think o donnell should be sent. get a brain. that was an extremely dangerous tackle and then he was the primary culprit in the ensuing brawl including cheap shotting dave taylor twice. pathetic play from a pathetic player that deserved the right ruling.

seriously, even the pro-NSW commentators didn't see your bs.

Same old story. NSW play dirty, but can't back it up with any skill. I knew when O'Donnell and Gallen were brought and with Waterhouse already in the team that the tactics would be "head high shots, dangerous tackles and cheap shots".


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> and whoever threw the headbutt is a legend but he should be off in the showers already.


O'Donnell threw the headbutt right? yeah nice reading son, my brain is fine. how about yours?

You can't get sent off from a tackle like that unless the ref believes it was done deliberately or has an excessive degree of recklessness, thus consitituting a professional foul.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Holy shit this is embarassing. Monaghan has fucked up every time they've gone near him. Pearce has done nothing, Barrett has done little either. Gallen & O'Donell have given us some mongrel but Luke is lucky he wasnt sent to the bin for that fight. He's a brave guy, he got mobbed by the QLD'ers and didn't think of giving up.

Bellamy has to go, ALL the selectors have to go and whoever NSWRL hire as the new coach has to be the man given complete freedom to pick his 17. And seriously, no more fucking Weyman who looked like he was dying after a hit up, Waterhouse, Monaghan or Pearce. Atleast Scott is having a decent game, which has completely shocked me.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> O'Donnell threw the headbutt right? yeah nice reading son, my brain is fine. how about yours?
> 
> You can't get sent off from a tackle like that unless the ref believes it was done deliberately or has an excessive degree of recklessness, thus consitituting a professional foul.


... wow now you are making yourself look stupid. It was done both deliberately AND with an excessive degree of recklessness.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Weyman has got dumped on his ass every time he's had it.

Scott has easily been our best player, got in Inglis' face as well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> ... wow now you are making yourself look stupid. It was done both deliberately AND with an excessive degree of recklessness.


:lmao you're retarded. it was neither deliberate, nor excessively reckless. get your maroon coloured glasses off.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Commentators agree with me. Get your blues glasses off retard. O'Donnell is a proven dick, the tackle deliberately upended him and dumped him on his head. Watch it without thinking "i liek to see the more skilful queenslanders get hurt bai dirty tactix" mentality and you will see sense.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It's going to be funny to see the excuses Bellamy and the selectors come up with after we get pasted this series to try and keep their jobs again.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Sticksy said:


> :lmao you're retarded. it was neither deliberate, nor excessively reckless. get your maroon coloured glasses off.


No point trying to tell him, he is in denial. It was obviously not excessively aggresive or intentional.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> Commentators agree with me. Get your blues glasses off retard. O'Donnell is a proven dick, the tackle deliberately upended him and dumped him on his head. Watch it without thinking "i liek to see the more skilful queenslanders get hurt bai dirty tactix" mentality and you will see sense.


You like having the backing of a retard like Gould? No one apart from him has said the tackle itself is send off worthy (although Fatty might've said it and his opinion is worse than Gould's). Its the headbutt that they condemn which i completely agree with.

Those tackles happen all the time. What you're trying to argue that every high shot, every dangerous tackle etc is deliberate? you're off your fucking head mate.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Tackle was pretty brutal, but I can understand why no sending off was ordered. The headbutt was a different story though. O' Donnell seemed to land a pretty decent uppercut too. I love league football brawls


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Slater looked to be offside with that try. Hopeless defense that set anyway, should've scored before that.

and another try. this is embarrassing for the Blues. Also Benny, that prediction of Blues by 2 is looking good eh? In fact we both did the same thing - you backed them by 2, i backed them to lose by 24. we both overestimated the ability of the Blues.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

28-0... what a clusterfuck this is... How's about lockyer though, he's setting up nearly every try, NSW will be glad if this is his last state of origin .


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gould the muppet, just got owned by Sterling on a basic rule interpretation. Should stick to coaching so i don't have to hear his rubbish, biased commentary.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If Inglis can't get penalised for starting a fight, is that affirmative action?

Scott threw the first punch? get out of it. fuck off Gould. you're rubbish.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

;D Dominance. Calling it now - we are gunna win at least 8.

I agree Inglis should have been penalised for that situation. Don't blame him though, Scott came in with a swinging arm in the tackle and then chopped his arm down.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I don't blame him for starting the fight but its completely bullshit that the black man gets the call go to him. Fucking Joey, got the refs against us as well :side:

Worst game of the past 5 years, no doubt.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Scott was only trying to get Inglis to let go of his jersey and when he didnt, why not sock him one, the smug prick.

Oh and totally agreed Stickers, Gould is in a class of his own pundit muppetry.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> You like having the backing of a retard like Gould? No one apart from him has said the tackle itself is send off worthy (although Fatty might've said it and his opinion is worse than Gould's). Its the headbutt that they condemn which i completely agree with.
> 
> Those tackles happen all the time. What you're trying to argue that every high shot, every dangerous tackle etc is deliberate? you're off your fucking head mate.


I said the tackle was sin-binnable and I stand by that sentiment. He will get weeks for that tackle, it is without doubt one of the worse up-ending tackles I have seen in years. When you add in everything afterwards then he no doubt should have been sent off. Anyway, didn't matter, we still destroyed.

Also uh that was deliberate. Of all the dirty players, O'Donnell is the worst. And no, I am not just saying this now, I have always thought this. He lifted AND drove him. He knew what he was doing. It was deliberate. I don't care for arguments that "you can't prove it~!". O'Donnell is a dirty [email protected] Before you go telling me off for being anti-NSW, I hate any dirty player. Hated Crocker, not a Slater fan. Exception is Hodges, but I don't think he is that dirty anyway (pretty sure you do though ).


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> I don't blame him for starting the fight but its completely bullshit that the black man gets the call go to him. Fucking Joey, got the refs against us as well :side:
> 
> Worst game of the past 5 years, no doubt.


That's the third time you've mentioned race already - what's got your goat?
You really think the refs are gonna be making calls based on the Johns stuff?


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Won't get any argument from me at Gould hating. Pro NSW, pro Dragons Hayne cocksucker. 

Regardless, I think the fact is this: people can (rightfully) put the blame on the NSW selectors, but I don't think it matters. Queensland just have a better team. Even with our dominant backline we always struggled with the forwards. Now we have a blatantly superior engine driving us forward, three of the worlds top four halves, the worlds best hooker and a backline studded with some of the most talented players in origin history. Even it you look at our omissions - Prince, Tuqiri, Tate, Tonga (assuming Hodges is fit) - they are probably certain starters if they were on the other side of the fence. Not to mention how well we gel as a team.

I really don't see an out for NSW. Will probably be 3-0 this year and with us hosting two next year it would take a massive effort to stop number six. The other problem is Lockyer probably has one more year, but the rest of the team minus Folau isn't going anywhere.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Can you give us Scott Prince if you're never gonna use him, please? 

We gave you Inglis and Folau (and Thaiday according to wikipedia).


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Luke o'donnell should have been sent. Plain and simple!

NSW needs to be wipeed clean and started over. New coach, new selectors and new players, its starting to be a joke.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Who are the new players though? I struggle to think of a halves pairing that might work that they haven't tried and I can't think of any backs that can handle us offensively and defensively that haven't already been exposed. Even Hayne hasn't made a dent in two games. Up forward they had a better direction for this game but still got dominated.

Also how funny was it when Gidley went down. I like Gidley and all, but that image of such a small man trying to tackle a rampaging Thaiday was legit scary.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow. Just wow. fpalm at that "effort" from NSW. Complete and utter embarrassment.



Sticksy said:


> Monaghan fucks up, 1 set one try. You were saying we had a chance Benny? how's it feel to be so fucking wrong? :side:


It's indescribable. Here I thought we had 17 men who would play for honour of their state and know how to make a tackle. Morris and Cooper coming in like they did, when they don't for club footy, was an absolute joke. Joel Monaghan should be blacklisted from ever playing origin again.



Sticksy said:


> Thiaday should be in the bin for inciting the brawl by being "the 3rd man in" and whoever threw the headbutt is a legend but he should be off in the showers already.


Agreed. Thaiday instigated the aggression by running in, he did it all night and the black c*nt deserved a bunch in his c*nt head. O'Donnell is a complete and utter cowardly dog and can expect a good 7-8 weeks on the sidelines for his actions - spear tackle, headbutt, and striking. Good riddance to him.



Sticksy said:


> Queenslanders score their first try...
> 
> Bellamy has got to lose his job, as well as half this team. Cane toads aren't even playing well.


Bellamy is out. Selectors gone. Fuck Weyman and Cooper off.

That's my strong stance I've taken since this 'domination' started. Queensland aren't as good as they're hyped up to be. NSW's stupid, amateur-like errors in defence are just gifting tries to them - Monaghan, Cooper and Morris rush in from outside to tackle Tonga or Inglis, an offload, and tries for Boyd or Folau any day of the week. Basic shit.



.BD said:


> wow i cant believe you dont think o donnell should be sent. get a brain. that was an extremely dangerous tackle and then he was the primary culprit in the ensuing brawl including cheap shotting dave taylor twice. pathetic play from a pathetic player that deserved the right ruling.
> 
> seriously, even the pro-NSW commentators didn't see your bs.
> 
> Same old story. NSW play dirty, but can't back it up with any skill. I knew when O'Donnell and Gallen were brought and with Waterhouse already in the team that the tactics would be "head high shots, dangerous tackles and cheap shots".


O'Donnell should of been sent off, and if he doesn't cop at least 6 weeks on the sidelines for his actions then the judiciary might as well pack it in.



Sticksy said:


> If Inglis can't get penalised for starting a fight, is that affirmative action?
> 
> Scott threw the first punch? get out of it. fuck off Gould. you're rubbish.


Inglis threw the punch, but heaen forbid the black fella can't be penalised. Just like Shillington hit Hayne around the throat, was play on, yet Gallen put one little tap onto Inglis' jaw, and it's on report and a penalty.

--------------------------

Absolutely terrible, abysmal performance from NSW. All 17 players, and the coaching staff, should feel embarrassed and ashamed to their fans and former players for that performance tonight. It's a sign of how woeful the team was when Mitchell Pearce was IMO one of the best on field for us. Hindmarsh was quiet, Weyman gassed after 10 minutes and being hit twice in big tackles and Hayne, well, he offered fuck all from the back where he was meant to "electrify and dazzle" or some shit like that. I have no idea how it can be rectified, they'll choose a completely diffrent team for Sydney, we'll lose again, and it's repeated all over again next year.

Only question now is - who will coach us next year? Gould? He's an option because he oes have success on his side, but his media commitments may impact that. I'd go with looking at someone like Laurie Daley, who can coach them without worrying about an NRL side, and can spend the whole time working out a counter to this QLD side


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Agreed. Thaiday instigated the aggression by running in, he did it all night and *the black c*nt* deserved a bunch in *his c*nt head.*


He was protecting his team mates for the blues who knew they were shit and were out for blood.
You wanna bring your racism here I think you need to be a man, accept the lose and shut the fuck up!!!!


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Thaiday never starts anything. He is a fair player. He was the first to stop play and ensure Gidley was attended to. How anyone can hate him is beyond me. He comes into to defend his teammates from the NSW hitmen. O'Donnell deserved to be KO'ed after that tackle.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

tombo2326 said:


> He was protecting his team mates for the blues who knew they were shit and were out for blood.
> You wanna bring your racism here I think you need to be a man, accept the lose and shut the fuck up!!!!


Easy up fella. I know he was protecting his mates, but the 3rd man in is always penalised, yet he was never spoken to. He was aggressive in his tackles, and almost started a punch-up with Brett White towards the end of the match.

I'd accepted the loss by the 12th minute, and racism? Lol. He's black, and he's a c*nt. Simple really.



.BD said:


> Yeah Thaiday never starts anything. He is a fair player. He was the first to stop play and ensure Gidley was attended to. How anyone can hate him is beyond me. He comes into to defend his teammates from the NSW hitmen. O'Donnell deserved to be KO'ed after that tackle.


He doesn't start it, he instigates it by running in. I know he's a fair player, but the rule states that the 3rd man is to be penalised, yet nothing happened to him.

Luke O'Donnell should be very, very thankful that Joel Monaghan was holding Dave Taylor back, because if he had his hands free, I doubt O'Donnell would of been able to walk from the field. A complete and utter dog act, and it sickened me to see such actions from a NSW player, or any player for that matter. Complete and utter cowardly, c*nt move.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ColeStar said:


> That's the third time you've mentioned race already - what's got your goat?
> You really think the refs are gonna be making calls based on the Johns stuff?


haha, i'm just taking the piss. obviously race hasn't got anything to do with it :lmao 



tombo2326 said:


> He was protecting his team mates for the blues who knew they were shit and were out for blood.
> You wanna bring your racism here I think you need to be a man, accept the lose and shut the fuck up!!!!


protecting? who exactly was he protecting?



.BD said:


> Yeah Thaiday never starts anything. He is a fair player. He was the first to stop play and ensure Gidley was attended to. How anyone can hate him is beyond me. He comes into to defend his teammates from the NSW hitmen. O'Donnell deserved to be KO'ed after that tackle.


Thiaday started that brawl, not by swinging wildly (although he did that as well) but by getting involved like that when it wasn't needed. If he and the rest of the Queensland players hadn't jumped in like that it could've easily been avoided. The other bloke in the tackle knew it was bad, stopped, put his hands up in 'surrender' and still got mobbed by your guys.

The tackle wasn't nearly as bad as you to would like to suggest, yes it was bad, yes it was dangerous but there have been many cases of tackles far worse than that.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

And i im sure we are all ok with David Taylor having his arms help back by blues while another punches him!
Fucking bunch of pissy wankers!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

tombo2326 said:


> And i im sure we are all ok with David Taylor having his arms help back by blues while another punches him!
> Fucking bunch of pissy wankers!


:lmao you're a fucking idiot mate. Monaghan was trying to break up the fight, not his fault O'Donnell is a douche and started throwing headbutts and punches.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> :lmao you're a fucking idiot mate. Monaghan was trying to break up the fight, not his fault O'Donnell is a douche and started throwing headbutts and punches.


Just like Lockyer was trying to break it up and got hit hey.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Taylor vs O'Donnell needed to happen. That would have been utter annihilation of the [email protected] I wish O'Donnell wouldn't play origin. He isn't good enough as a player and all he does is degrade the matches into fistfights. I don't mind a bit of a brawl, but seriously, he is just a complete loser and talentless hack. 

Thaiday doesn't run in swinging though. He goes in and ensures his team mate is covered. Which is allowed. Don't know how you guys can complain about anything referee related considering you should have had 12 and Slater scored an obvious try that was disallowed (who the fuck called that? they should be sacked immediately).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

running in and causing trouble (which is what he did) always ends up with a playr in the bin during an NRL game.



tombo2326 said:


> Just like Lockyer was trying to break it up and got hit hey.


ah, that has nothing to do with the point either of us were making.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

tombo2326 said:


> Just like Lockyer was trying to break it up and got hit hey.


Everyone got hit.



.BD said:


> Taylor vs O'Donnell needed to happen. That would have been utter annihilation of the [email protected] I wish O'Donnell wouldn't play origin. He isn't good enough as a player and all he does is degrade the matches into fistfights. I don't mind a bit of a brawl, but seriously, he is just a complete loser and talentless hack.
> 
> Thaiday doesn't run in swinging though. He goes in and ensures his team mate is covered. Which is allowed. Don't know how you guys can complain about anything referee related considering you should have had 12 and Slater scored an obvious try that was disallowed (who the fuck called that? they should be sacked immediately).


O'Donnell is one player I'm glad we let go from the team. He's North Queensland's issue now 

Penalty count, for the 7th time in 8 games under Archer control, was in favour of Queensland. Still, that wouldn't of affected the result. Yes, we should of had 12, but if O'Donnell was gone, then Thaiday would be gone as well (in fact, Waterhouse was sent off for the exact same thing Thaiday did last year). Slater's try was a try, and I think it was the touchie who called it forward and Hayne acted on that and called it. Shocking call, as was the one where Hayne knocked on, it bounced into I think Slater, and they gave the feed to NSW.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok...Just to be clear here, spearing a guy into the ground is fine? But coming in to prtoect him is a sin bin?
Look sure Sammy may not have needed to come in but for fuck sake, If I see a mate get taken out in a match or in real life, Im in there standing up for him!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Laurie Dailey does an awful job as a selector, yet you want him to become the next coach sXe? Surely not.

Centres should've always been Jennings and Josh Morris, I don't care if Tahu and Cooper used to be the best pairing, they aint anymore. Monaghan is a joke. The ONLY halves combo that worked recently was Noddy/Barrett and really they should've never been split after game 3 last year, they looked quite good together. Pearce did nothing until he set up that try, dont know where you're getting his was one of our best players from, nobody was good, at all.

I honestly feel sorry for guys like Josh Morris, Jennings, Noddy, Farah, Josh Perry, Ben Cross, Greg Bird all sitting at home while certain players walked out in the blue jersey tonight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

tombo2326 said:


> Ok...Just to be clear here, spearing a guy into the ground is fine? But coming in to prtoect him is a sin bin?
> Look sure Sammy may not have needed to come in but for fuck sake, If I see a mate get taken out in a match or in real life, Im in there standing up for him!


it isn't fine, but yes the gist of what you're saying is correct. It may not sound right and it may be counter-intuitive but thats the rules regarding sin binning. He incited the brawl, he should've been in the bin.



Renegade™;8523229 said:


> Laurie Dailey does an awful job as a selector, yet you want him to become the next coach sXe? Surely not.
> 
> Centres should've always been Jennings and Josh Morris, I don't care if Tahu and Cooper used to be the best pairing, they aint anymore. Monaghan is a joke. The ONLY halves combo that worked recently was Noddy/Barrett and really they should've never been split after game 3 last year, they looked quite good together. Pearce did nothing until he set up that try, dont know where you're getting his was one of our best players from, nobody was good, at all.
> 
> I honestly feel sorry for guys like Josh Morris, Jennings, Noddy, Farah, Josh Perry, Ben Cross, Greg Bird all sitting at home while certain players walked out in the blue jersey tonight.


I'd add Jason King to that list of players. He's not the most skilled forward but he'd give a damn sight more for that jersey than anyone else on the field. Creagh made 23m all match, thats ridiculous. Weyman did shit, as did Cooper. Seeing a pattern with Dragons players here :side:

For the next game we should go for a completely youth or less capped side. Hodkinson/Carney in the halves, Dugan and Snowden in the side and get rid of the trash.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

A punch > dropping a guy on his head?


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

How could Thaiday possibly be sent for that :lmao That would go down as one of the worst calls in history. Worst case it is sin bin. Waterhouse came in with a swinging arm to a guy already knocked out. That is a coward act. Thaiday came in to get off a guy who just delivered a sickening spear tackle to his teammate. There is a pretty big difference.

Penalty counts are usually in our favour because we are a cleaner team. You have guys like Gallen, Waterhouse and O'Donnell who go out there to be dicks. He could be heard saying "I told you I was going to get him back" after delivering the high shot (Gallen). By Sticksy's definition that was intentional and should be sin-binned. I wouldn't go that far, but it is clear what type of player he is. Conversely, we play football. Tonight was a perfect example of pro-NSW refereeing despite the fact we had more penalties. We are more disciplined and cleaner. 


You guys are underrating the severity of the O'Donnell tackle. It was a severe spear tackle. Whoever the accomplice was is fine, but it will be interesting to see how the judiciary reacts. He lifted WAY past the horizontal, drove and dumped on the head. Add in the headbutting (he isn't Hayne so it is a suspendable offence) and cheap shot and he should see out the season. Good riddance.



Best NSW player.... I can't think of one. Forward pack was terrible. Gidley/Hayne did nothing. Barret's kicking game was pretty good I guess. Pearce didn't create any opportuinities and the backline was beyond awful defensively.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Laurie Dailey does an awful job as a selector, yet you want him to become the next coach sXe? Surely not.
> 
> Centres should've always been Jennings and Josh Morris, I don't care if Tahu and Cooper used to be the best pairing, they aint anymore. Monaghan is a joke. The ONLY halves combo that worked recently was Noddy/Barrett and really they should've never been split after game 3 last year, they looked quite good together. Pearce did nothing until he set up that try, dont know where you're getting his was one of our best players from, nobody was good, at all.
> 
> I honestly feel sorry for guys like Josh Morris, Jennings, Noddy, Farah, Josh Perry, Ben Cross, Greg Bird all sitting at home while certain players walked out in the blue jersey tonight.


Shocking selector, but part of a 4-man panel.

As Country coach he does a good enough job.

With Pearce, he was one of our best which shows how bad we were. Only he, Barrett and Gallen bothered to offer any form of effort in that game tonight.



.BD said:


> You guys are underrating the severity of the O'Donnell tackle. It was a severe spear tackle. Whoever the accomplice was is fine, but it will be interesting to see how the judiciary reacts. He lifted WAY past the horizontal, drove and dumped on the head. Add in the headbutting (he isn't Hayne so it is a suspendable offence) and cheap shot and he should see out the season. Good riddance.




I've said it that he should be suspended for at least 6 weeks, if not longer. Cowardly c*nt acts performed by him, and he doesn't deserve to play for a good while.

And fuck off with that "he's not Hayne" bullshit, especially when Teflon John and Slater don't get a thing against them, despite whatever they do on the field.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

tombo2326 said:


> A punch > dropping a guy on his head?


dude, it isn't the punch. its the runnimg to throw punches. do you even watch the sport often enough to know the rules?


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> dude, it isn't the punch. its the runnimg to throw punches. do you even watch the sport often enough to know the rules?


Mate I like you, always have but come on, the tackle is worse then the punch!


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Shocking selector, but part of a 4-man panel.
> 
> As Country coach he does a good enough job.
> 
> ...


Was aimed at Sticksy who seems to think it was neither reckless nor intentional nor overly dangerouse for some unknown reason. I agree it should be 6 minimum, probably more when you consider everything. If he had sworn at at the referee I would have said he wouldn't get off because he isn't JT.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

tombo2326 said:


> Mate I like you, always have but come on, the tackle is worse then the punch!


Not disputing that. But according to the rules, Thiaday should've got sinbinned for running in. Nothing more than the in-game penalty for the tackle. *However* at the judiciary, the differences is huge. Thiaday looking at no ban, O'Donnell about 3-5 weeks for the tackle.



.BD said:


> Was aimed at Sticksy who seems to think it was neither reckless nor intentional nor overly dangerouse for some unknown reason. I agree it should be 6 minimum, probably more when you consider everything. If he had sworn at at the referee I would have said he wouldn't get off because he isn't JT.


um he'll get suspended for ages from it. Looking at at least 10-12 weeks imo with the tackle, headbutt + prior record. It wasn't intentional and it wasn't reckless. It was careless which will be reflected in the grading of the charge. It wasn't a sin bin/send off offense (which is my argument) unlike the headbutt which should've seen him given his marching orders.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't know how you can possibly argue that it wasn't intentional or reckless. I thought reckless was for high tackles and not dangerous lifts in any case.

Regardless, he will get a high level dangerous throw charge and at least one striking charge.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

So glad I didn't stay home and watch this game. When I was waiting for the band to come on, everyone there was watching the game. Everyone wanted Taylor sent for being a fat piece of shit.



Fact is, I don't think NSW have the quality players that QLD do. We would have selected them by now if we did.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

A great day to be a Queenslander. This is an amazing team and deserves to be labelled the best ever. Everyone stood up as per usual, but Lockyer outshined everyone on the field. 

NSW did themselves no favours though. Their fringe defense was terrible. I have no clue why the wingers kept racing up out of the line. Hell, on Folau's first try they didn't even mark up.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

O'Donnell suspended for only 3 weeks is a joke. Nothing for headbutting (although they did set a precident with the Hayne incident).


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

O'Donnell's was 10x worse than Hayne's, and should of been dealt with accordingly. Also, the striking charges weren't even laid. Lucky, lucky man he is.

Just a shame that the Cowboys don't play Souths again this year


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Disgraceful. I can't even remember the last time the judiciary/match review panel got something right. Sack Finch.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> O'Donnell's was 10x worse than Hayne's, and should of been dealt with accordingly. Also, the striking charges weren't even laid. Lucky, lucky man he is.
> 
> Just a shame that the Cowboys don't play Souths again this year


they lay a striking charge against O'Donnell they lay one against a whole bunch more players.

O'Donnell's made contact to the chest moreso than the head unlike Hayne's.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

I think O'Donnell would have got the better of Taylor one on one tbh. 

And I hope there isn't a total change of the NSW team for game three. Just phase out some of the shit (Weyman, Barrett, Ennis, Monaghan, Cooper) and bring in some guys like Mannah, Campese, Carney, Farah, Jennings and Morris.

I think that if Robbie Farah played last night, it could have been a lot closer than it was. That's one player who I think would have made a difference in attack, as Pearce was busy with defence, Ennis did shit all and Barrett just sent up bombs to Folau. Hayne did nothing as well and NSW need a creative attacking option such as Farah.

Gould kept mentioning a stat that 9 of the QLD guys who played in 4 consecutive series defeats from 02-05 also played in the 5 consecutive series victories after. NSW needs to do the same and not keep chopping and changing the entire team after each loss.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

which 9 players were they? Lockyer is the only player to make the team in *every* series. Other players have played in some of the series but Lockyer is the only to player to play in every series loss and every series win through those years. As usual Gould is talking out of his ass.

*Edit:* also, we need a lot of changes. our team is garbage, they're not selecting the form players and the players we are selecting are playing shit. Jason King better make Origin 3 or i'll rage.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lockyer missed 2008 through a knee injury 8*D

I think he was talking about a core unit, the only ones I can think of though are Price, Petero and Lockyer.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Price and Petero missed this year ;D

Regardless, not too many players they have have ever been involved in a series loss.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Just phase out some of the shit (Weyman, Barrett, Ennis, Monaghan, Cooper) and bring in some guys like Mannah, Campese, Carney, Farah, Jennings and Morris.


Oh fuck off Barrett was one of a select few who actually tried, and he's alot better than Todd Carney in the halves who's looked absolutely gash every time he's played there. Ennis should stay too and either come off the bench with Farah starting, or vice versa.

Weyman and Monaghan defo need to go, along with Waterhouse, Learoyd Lahrs and Pearce. And Josh Morris should be there before his brother who was total wank defending, always coming in and getting exposed, and really Brett just isnt anywhere near as good as Josh is overall except in the form of scoring tries, but he needs to be the finisher to a move as he rarely makes any good busts himself.

Hayne
B. Morris
J. Morris
Lyon (yeah yeah, good goalkicker more than anything else)
Jennings
Barrett
Kimmorley
Perry
Farah
White
Hindmarsh
Creagh
Gallen

Ennis
Cross
Bird
Lewis

Game 3 plz. Ratings team. I'm sorry but Gidley shouldn't be there, coz he proved last night he cant even handle coming off the bench.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

King over Cross
Dugan over Ennis
Watmough over Creagh, fitness depending.
Snowden over Bird.

I'd prefer Dugan and Snowden to give them some experience and also i'd like to see the attacking spark of Dugan off the bench.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't really see the point of playing Barrett in a game that we'll probably lose when he's probably not gonna be available next year, so we'd may as well just pick a younger guy (Campese) who would be in that role next year.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ Dugan. Fuck the kids had what, half a dozen good games this season and everyones riding his dick. I dunno about him tbh.

Jason King? Fuck no, no no no no no. Cross has got Origin experience and is always commited. As for Snowden, we've already had to put up with Weyman lumping around looking like he'll die, Snowden is in that league too. Bird can play in the second row and also add some extra attacking flair. If Barrett's retiring, then Bird or Anasta defo deserve a shot before Campese comes in and quite possibly stinks up thinks again too. Not sold on him, never have been. He needs improvement.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Dugan is playing well, as is King. I'm a fan of rewarding good form ;D

King is in the Hindmarsh mold of putting your back in for the whole game. He's not the most skilled player but he'd bust his gut for the Blues.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Forgot about Bird for 5/8. Now there's a good option. We have enough good back-rowers.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

If we were to name an Australian team at this stage you could pretty much just name the Queensland team and be happy. NSW have a poor backline at both ends of the park, a forward pack that has been beaten by second string Queensland pack (no Petero or Price) and halves that are not even close to the class of ours. We should play our second string players in game three. Might be competitive then.

NSW needs to do this to make a competitive team:

- Get a working halves combination. Bird might be the right choice for 5/8, but I still think he is overrated.

- Get a better forward pack. When Lars is the pick of your forwards (aside from Hindmarsh) you have problems.

- Better coaching. Rushing up out wide must have been pre-meditated, but it was insanely stupid.

- Better selection. Get in some creative backline players. NSW tried to be smart by picking Tahu, Cooper and Scott as defensive players (which is an inherently stupid mindset anyway) and it failed. Hayne and Morris are the only two who should keep their spots, and even those two had bad performances last night. Get a halves combination that works. Bird might work, I still find him overrated. Barrett might be the better option but this would be his last game regardless. Pearce might have to be the choice as halfback, Noddy isn't worth it any more. Get some forwards who can play 80 minutes (or at least more than 10). Hindmarsh should stay, but get rid of all the lazy forwards


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

Renegade™;8526042 said:


> As for Snowden, we've already had to put up with Weyman lumping around looking like he'll die, Snowden is in that league too.












Snowden is a beast and is a much better player than that lazy fuck, Weyman. I don't want Snowden there because I don't give a fuck about Game III and I'd rather him playing for Cronulla, but he easily a better player than Weyman. Plays atleast 65 minutes and makes a minimum of 30 tackles a game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Snowden is better than Weyman for sure, but he still looks like he's gonna break down during the game all the time. Then again, it's not hard to be better than Weyman, who is only rated at all coz he's a Dragons player.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

If Weyman left the Dragons he'd be exposed as a lump of shit just like Poore was.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Add Ashton Sims to that list.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

What do people think about Sutton for 5/8. Surely no worse than any other option we've got.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Too inconsistent for me and he was overrated from the start. Campese or Bird would be better options imo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> NSW have a poor backline at both ends of the park, a forward pack that has been beaten by second string Queensland pack (no Petero or Price) and halves that are not even close to the class of ours.


we were missing some fucking amazing players in Watmough, Lyon and Brett Stewart for this match ;D


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bird's the best choice, then Anasta, then Campese.

Aslong as Pearce and Wallace stay away from the team, I'm happy. I'd rather see Todd Carney or even Hodkinson before Pearce, the guy is that overrated. Both times he's been picked, and he's been total gash.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> we were missing some fucking amazing players in Watmough, Lyon and Brett Stewart for this match ;D


:hmm: I can see a recurring theme there but can't quite put my finger on it :hmm:

Didn't even notice Watmough missing.

No idea who should play 5/8. Maybe move Gidley there so they can actually start with their captain.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> :hmm: I can see a recurring theme there but can't quite put my finger on it :hmm:
> 
> Didn't even notice Watmough missing.
> 
> No idea who should play 5/8. Maybe move Gidley there so they can actually start with their captain.


yeah, they're all great players and they're all injured. thats the theme.

thats b/c there was ample aggressiveness and he's been playing crap this year.

pretty sure i either said on here or facebook that gidley should be 5/8th for that game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ missing THE RAPIST.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

we clearly are. i know that eats at you Reney


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

I just remembered that if Gasnier returns, which he should, he will slot into the centers surely.

Also, when Falou leaves, will Yow Yeh play wing for QLD


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Gasnier doesn't deserve to slot straight back into origin, not this year anyway.

I'd guess Queensland would put Tuqiri on the wing in place of Folau.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I can see Gasnier being put back into the team as NSW will no doubt induce mass changes. Still kinda hilarious how the NSW backline is all Dragons and they all suck.

Tuqiri would be my pick for QLD. I can see a lot of Broncos pushing for selection in the next few years though given how much young talent we have. Also we are keeping them unlike Manly ;D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Tips for this week:*

Brisbane, Gold Coast, Melbourne, Manly, St George Illawarra, Wests Tigers & Parramatta.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

Yow Yeh was 18th man though, that's why I figured he would be there.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

He might. I still think Tuqiri should be picked though, partly because I want Yow Yeh playing for the Broncos.

Broncos over Panthers. We are fucking awesome atm.
Titans over Dogs. Dogs are trash.
Storm over Cowboys. Cowboys have a shot if Melbourne rest their stars.
Manly over Rabbitohs. Manly to win as all my teams have been winning too much lately. This will balance out the Broncs win.
Dragons over Sharks. This might be close actually. Upset on the cards.
Tigers over Raiders. Raiders still kinda suck away.
Eels over Knights. Knights suck lately.

Pretty much the same as sXe. Only Broncos/Panthers and Manly/Rabbitohs aren't no brainers though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

same picks as you but i've got the Panthers over the Broncos ;D


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm excited to be going to the Tigers/Raiders game on Sunday, there's always a great atmosphere at Leichhardt Oval.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm heading to Leichhardt as well, going to get a spot on the hill and enjoy a great game of footy.

To quote Gus: "I love my Sunday footy"


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> same picks as you but i've got the Panthers over the Broncos ;D


Stop being bitter and accept that Queenslanders (Broncos) are superior 8*D

Haven't been to a Broncos game all season. I was gunna go to the one against the Knights but cbf watching us losing. Might watch their next home game on a Sunday considering we are good now.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Go to the Tigers game in 2 weeks so I can rub our victory in your face 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> Stop being bitter and accept that Queenslanders (Broncos) are superior 8*D
> 
> Haven't been to a Broncos game all season. I was gunna go to the one against the Knights but cbf watching us losing. Might watch their next home game on a Sunday considering we are good now.


Nah i genuinely believe Panthers will win. They're in great form this year and some of the Broncos will be sore backing up from Origin.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah well fuck that referee. One of the worst calls I have ever seen. It was fucking obvious that Folau was nowhere near it, and he had the luxury of the video ref in any case. Also apparently the forward pass and tackling in the air rule don't apply in our favour either. Instead of 6-0 to us, a minute later we are 4-0 down. Will be hard for us to win now. Was always going to be tough backing up from origin and the short turnover for our other guys.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Excuses excuse when Brisbane start losing


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Truthful excuses though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL .BD you're such a hypocrite gotta say. Shit all over Sticky and sXe, then when you whinge and moan "its truthful".


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

don't ever doubt my tipping skills again son. 2/2 this week


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Glad I am 1/2, good to see Brisbane knocked off their pedestal for the time being, and suck shit to Folau being denied his marquee try.

Titans were very, very lucky to escape with that win, and I just read that Prince will be out for a month with the injury, which sucks because in 3 weeks they play the Tigers @ Campbelltown and I wanted to hurl abuse at the little princess =[


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Jesus BD you're a total monger, flying high as a kite when everything's rosy, but as soon as something goes against your team, you're whinging and complaining and it's all just a little embarrassing. Relax yourself fool. 8*D


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

I've been coming up with excuses for 47 years of failure with Cronulla, .BD. Sometimes, you just have to accept a loss.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Jesus BD you're a total monger, flying high as a kite when everything's rosy, but as soon as something goes against your team, you're whinging and complaining and it's all just a little embarrassing. Relax yourself fool. 8*D


Typical Queenslander behaviour :side:



stylesclash69 said:


> I've been coming up with excuses for 47 years of failure with Cronulla, .BD. Sometimes, you just have to accept a loss.


:lmao I feel for Sharks fans, so much failure, so many broken promises. Must be very hard to stay loyal to them.

-----------

One point from last night. The Bulldogs need to have Ben Barba start for them. He's a very creative player, full of energy and pace, and as seen last night, can turn a game on its head with his gameplay. Why persist with Blake Green who is slow and shit, or Ben Roberts for that matter, when Barba can electrify and entertain, and turn around their terrible form from this year.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Everytime Barba has started a game, he's looked rubbish. However, coming off the bench he's been a top impact player. Still think Green is a dud, but Kimmorley/Roberts should be their starting pair tbf, they clicked well last year and just need to both stay fit and string some games together (Roberts has been out for half this season).


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Has Barba started a game other than the one where he filled in for Kimmorley when he was on origin duty?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I think he started once or twice when Benji Roberts was injured?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! Manly pick up the win, how about that? haha. Hodkinson skins the Rabbits. 26-25, good game.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> LOL .BD you're such a hypocrite gotta say. Shit all over Sticky and sXe, then when you whinge and moan "its truthful".


lol @ that. Point out my hypocrisy please. Oh wait, there was none. I complain about bad decisions. I don't "shit all over sXe and Sticksy", but Did you watch that play in question? It was a blatant try that he had the option of going to the video ref for in any case. Terrible.



> Jesus BD you're a total monger, flying high as a kite when everything's rosy, but as soon as something goes against your team, you're whinging and complaining and it's all just a little embarrassing. Relax yourself fool.


Pretty relaxed actually. Doesn't change the fact it was a terrible decision that completely reversed the complexion of the match. I was always going to be happy with 2 for 3 from the last 3 weeks. I always talk the Broncos/QLD up in here to rile all you NSW guys up. 

I accepted the loss lol. I said that early on in the match and it remains one of the most retarded calls I have seen. NSW guys can't complain about whining in any case.


Kinda glad Hodkinson won it for Manly. Gunna make the pain deeper next season 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i only complain about bad decisions ;D

Nah not much pain next season. Winning the comp this year will cover that nicely :side: We've still got some talented young players, we'll bring Cherry-Evans in and he'll do the same as Hodkinson except we've got him locked up until 2013 i think.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Melbourne annihilated the Cowboys. Seems JT can only perform in maroon this year. Storm played amazing, and that kid, Justin O'Neill, is a great find.

Souths will rue their loss putting it down to missed opportunities. Merritt's no try could of been ruled benefit of the doubt (as there was at least a put down of the ball); and well Dave Taylor bumping Hodkinson out of the way was stupid and cost his side a try. Hodkinson did really well to slot those two field goals under pressure as well. Manly will be tested in the next few weeks though with Lyon out injured again, and Matai seemingly out for a bit with injury as well.

That said, 3/4 in tipping


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

4/4 in tipping. don't doubt me son.

Merritt's "try" was not even close. Poor camera angle from behind made it look good but there was no putdown of that ball. Taylor's fuckup was huge and dumb but thats the type of play i expect from big queensland forwards :side: He didn't need to make contact but you could argue that if he didn't then the play would've kept going wide and not being straightened.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I've seen those type of tries giving the benefit of the doubt this season. Still, in my book it wasn't as he had no control and bounced it, looking at either angle.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

I was the only person who picked Souths :angry:

We have Chad Townsend who is the current NSW U/19 halfback, iirc. Not sure on contract status, hopefully signed long term though. 

Hoping for a win against St. George today, good time to play them. Weyman and Creagh will be softer than usual


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

6/6, don't doubt me son.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome win for the Tigers today, the atmosphere at the ground was fantastic. Arrived 40 minutes early and even then you couldn't see a patch of grass on the hill. Despite the low scoring it was still thoroughly entertaining and great to be so close to the action. I'm a Parra fan and even I found myself jumping up and going ballistic at Fitzhenry's break and try. Great stuff.

Pity I only got 5/6 tips this week. smh @ Brisbane.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

That was one hell of a game, and so glad that I went. Hill was packed and made for a great atmosphere in the last 10 minutes especially.

Bring on the Saints


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I really hope the Tigs fuck up the Dragons, sXe. Better not disappoint


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

Saints don't have me convinced. Nothing shows they have a plan B and Cronulla were in with a chance of winning had Archer not fucked up the call on Gallen.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

turned it on at halftime and this game has been garbage from what i've seen. 4-0 to Eels atm, they better win otherwise no perfect round


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

^ Lol.

Downright garbage game for the whole 80 minutes, Newcastle didn't deserve to win but neither did Parra. The amount of errors was laughable, especially near the end of the first half. Too many missed opportunities.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Disgraceful game from both teams in pretty trying conditions, but for two NRL outfits, that was a poor effort.

Newcastle were lucky to win, and I lost count at the missed opportunities for both teams. 5/7 with my tips for the week, which is pleasing given my recent run.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tahu should be gone for Origin through suspension which is good. Don't need a bloke who likes to quit on his team.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah Tahu doesn't deserve to be in our side, damn quitter. He won't get suspended though, he'll cry race and get off with a caution.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> *Sonny Bill Williams signs with Canterbury and the Crusaders*
> 
> New Zealand rugby fans will get their first glimpse of new recruit Sonny Bill Williams when the former NRL star makes his Canterbury debut in Christchurch on July 30.
> The 24-year-old will play out the rest of this season with Canterbury in the national provincial competition before taking up a one-year contract with the Crusaders in next year’s Super 15 competition.
> ...


he won't make the All Blacks team but good on him for trying


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Going to make it hard to support the Crusaders with that c*nt in the team next year =[


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

doesn't matter, Bulls will win again. or the Waratahs :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah Bulls will be very hard to beat yet again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Loftus is an absolute fortress. They'll take some beating there.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

Tahu got 5 weeks I think.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i thought it was 4 weeks. i'll check.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tahu got 5 weeks with carry over points. Suck shit to the prick.

Also...



NRL.com said:


> Five clubs have been fined for 2009 salary cap breaches by the NRL.
> 
> But all breaches pale in comparison to the Melbourne Storm cap scandal that has rocked the NRL.
> 
> ...


:lmao @ the Dragons getting busted after their statements following the Storm scandal. The other 10 teams would be wanting to ensure that their books are all satisfactory and within guidelines now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

um...



> Timana Tahu accepts four-week ban for reckless high tackle, ruled out of Origin
> 
> Parramatta centre Timana Tahu has accepted a four-week ban after being charged with a grade-three reckless high tackle in the Monday Night Football match against Newcastle Knights.
> 
> ...


so yeah, amirite? yeah, i am.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

i see.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought he contested the charge. Guess not. Either way, he's out for a month and not playing origin 

Still having a chuckle at the Dragons.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

Only good thing about Cronulla being so poor is that there is no extra money to spend on players, so no breaches.

Also, how do Canberra breach the cap? Must have Campese, Shillington and Dugan all on $800,000 or something.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nice to know that Souths and Tigers are hiding their secret books better than the Storm. no way their sides are under the cap :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Manly aren't at any risk because they just breed players for other teams to poach before their money value goes up :side:


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

Tigers will be in trouble if they keep signing wingers on big money 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if you're talking about Hodkinson, then its after his value went up. 2nd year blues at the dogs and they'll hate spending 200k+ a season for him.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Scoreboard didn't reflect tonight's game. Dragons are a well-oiled machine but were exposed on the flanks with some expansive play by us, and had a few more passes stuck, well, one can wonder what might have been.

We sorely missed Lui's structure at half tonight, Benji isn't a 1st receiver and Sheens needs to realise this once and for all, I mean fuck, why not promote Jay Florimo from the Under 20's to fill the void should Lui be injured. At least he has stability in that role.

If Jamie Soward, Chris Lawrence and Chris Heighington don't find their names in the NSW side come Monday night, then I doubt they'll ever play origin. All three played outstanding tonight and reaffirmed why they belong in the sky blue of NSW.

1/2 with my tips so far this week, and games remaining I have: Brisbane; North Queensland; Melbourne; Sydney; Gold Coast; Canberra.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm also 1/2 but i have a sneaking suspicion we tipped differently :side:

40-22 is fucking woeful, pretty glad i didn't watch it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I totally tipped Manly/Dragons :side:

Manly definitely missed Lyon's influence in their attack from what I've seen so far. Watmough hasn't bothered with a solid effort in weeks either. They need to lift their game or September could pass them by given how tight the lower 8 is, and the form of the teams around that 8.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

How the fuck should Lawrence be there ahead of Jennings and Josh Morris? He shouldnt, plain and simple. And Soward, you've got to be kidding me? Didn't you just want Campese to have another chance. Soward is NOT the answer for Origin at all, I'd much rather see Campese given another shot before Soward gets a chance.

Panthers destroyed Manly tonight, the left hand side pairing of Tighe & Jennings is scary, searing pace and they look comfortable alongside each other, combined well quite a few times.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^^^ i tend to ignore w/e Ben says regarding Tigers players :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jennings on the wing, with Morris & Lawrence in the centres 

Yeah, I did want Campese, but Soward is pacey, and is worthy of a go for the 3rd game for sure.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Jamie Soward definitely not, but I'd like to see Lawrence and Heighington given runs in Game 3. As long as Lawrence isn't picked at the expense of Jennings.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Rumors are that the Eels have signed Cooper Cronk. Although everyone in Melbourne are denying it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No idea why they would, they resigned Mortimer didn't they?


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Props to Kevin Locke! Put his body on the line to win the game for the Warriors. Poor guy.

Surprised the Titans went down. Hopefully they get Prince back after the bye.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah that was a nasty one, wouldn't be surprised if he's shattered his pelvis after that. Brave man, but I do enjoy watching the chooks get beat.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> No idea why they would, they resigned Mortimer didn't they?


Mortimer can play 5/8th, Cronk at halfback, and they'll drop the Keating brothers to NSW Cup.

Good win today for the Warriors, and Locke's effort was pretty special. Knights played a solid game but the Titans showed how they sorely miss Scott Prince in their attacking options.

Going shit with tips this week, only got 2/7. Hopefully Canberra get me my third tomorrow night.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Kris Keating apparently signed with the Bulldogs anyway. A Hodkinson/Keating pairing could be solid with the duo's previous experience together.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Signing Cronk would send them pretty close to the cap imo. There isn't really the room for Mortimer, Hayne, Hindmarsh etc under it.

Although Keating is heading to the Dogs so who knows.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Yeah that was a nasty one, wouldn't be surprised if he's shattered his pelvis after that. Brave man, but I do enjoy watching the chooks get beat.


Word over here is it's a possible broken or dislocated hip.

Ouch.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

X-Power said:


> Kris Keating apparently signed with the Bulldogs anyway. A Hodkinson/Keating pairing could be solid with the duo's previous experience together.


Really? I guess the Dogs really don't want that Ben Barba kid after all. I'm sure Cronulla or someone would be very quick to snap up someone like him.



Sticksy said:


> Signing Cronk would send them pretty close to the cap imo. There isn't really the room for Mortimer, Hayne, Hindmarsh etc under it.
> 
> Although Keating is heading to the Dogs so who knows.


Dangerously close, perhaps that's why they didn't bother resigning Mateo and Inu so they had enough to secure Cronk?



Dinky420 said:


> Word over here is it's a possible broken or dislocated hip.
> 
> Ouch.


Ouch indeed. Glad he got them the win though, as the way results have shaped out this weekend, we're still sitting pretty in 3rd and should have 2 victories coming up in the next 2 weeks. Should being the definitive word


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Holy fuck, another ew NSW line up. Snowden instead of Douglas? :lmao

Dont even get me started on Josh Morris once again missing out, and our props are all minor upgrades of that lump Weyman who thankfully is missing out (should be a permanent Origin suspension tbh). Beau Scott has no business there ahead of Josh Morris, or even guys like Chris Lawrence and Brad Tighe who've been playing well this year. Hell, Minichello deserves another go before Scott should be getting picked. He's a natural second rower anyways, not a centre.

Atleast Jennings finally got his spot.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i like the side tbh, good to see King get his spot.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gordon over Merritt? Racism! 

Good to see Mannah rewarded for his form this year.

Sad to see Hindmarsh get dropped. I actually thought he was pretty good in game 2.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Hindmarsh getting dropped, and Scott/Ennis not getting dropped are my major peeves.

Great to see Mannah/Snowden/King in the side and also to see Jennings/Bird back. Michael Gordon gives them a solid winger and good kicker, no complaints there.

Chris Lawrence or alternatively Josh Morris would be better than Scott, definitely. Hindmarsh deserved a spot over Tom LL.

Improved side yet far from winning quality. They need Robbie Farah.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Farah was shit last time he played, so I guess people are skeptical about picking him again, but really he deserves a spot on the bench atleast, fuck Gidley off. Josh Morris must be wondering what he has to do to get back in the side. Answer? Sign for the Dragons 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^^^ too late, Gasnier is already warming up for his Origin spot next year. they'll probably hand him his Blues jumper with his Dragons one after he signed with them.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I like the team, well, 14 choices. I'd drop Ennis for Farah, Scott for Josh Morris and Learoyd-Lahrs for Hindmarsh or Heighington, but other than that, it's a pretty defensively capable team that also has some attacking power, and props who won't die in the arse.

---------

Canberra can fuck themselves. Honestly, they can't beat the Cowboys, and now they lose to the Bulldogs. This week's tipping can fuck itself along with the Raiders, a mere 2/8. Pathetic.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Douglas > Snowden, Perry > King, Farah > Gidley, J. Morris > Scott for me, but apart from that it's a solid squad. Tim Mannah I really dont see it, incredibly overrated player, but hey we've got Mitchel Pearce, Beau Scott, Brett Morris in there too so he fits in that sense.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Brett Morris overrated? Okay...


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

3/8 in tipping this week yet still moved up a place in the family comp. Difficult week.

edit- Renegade you seem to trash pretty much every player, do you even rate any NSW player highly except for Josh Morris?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

3/8 for me as well. absolutely hopeless.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Brett Morris is a little overrated, great at scoring tries but can be fairly suspect defensively.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Morris is overrated, but I would say overrated in attack more so than defence. Most of his tries are a consequence of backline movements rather than any individual greatness. Good move by NSW making a side that at least looks to the future, they will probably win game 3, get overhyped and go into next year as favourites for some reason before losing the series in 2 again. We seem to lose motivation to go 3-0.

Broncos win again ;D Pretty awful win though. Glad to see we have beaten both Cronulla and Parramatta in scrappy games though.


----------



## gauravmalhotra1 (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Not really directly to do with NRL itself, but I thought that some of you would be interested in the fact that there has been a rugby league game announced for the Xbox360 and PS3. Rugby League Live is due out on September 2.

http://au.ps3.ign.com/articles/110/1102380p1.html


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Fuck yes! No need to go buy a Wii for that rather lame looking Rugby League 3 game they have out on it.

A few things though:
1. Why does the Wii version get Toyota Cup, League One etc, yet the PS3/360 versions do not
2. Why is Andrew Voss the commentator again. Ugh.
3. Create a competition better be improved
4. I'd like to see them add NSW and QLD cup so I can create my 3-tiered competition alike the Premier League in the UK










:shocked: a NSW guy tackling Inglis :hmm:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

way to stretch the page you c*nt

ahhhh, new page for me now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Sweet, I've wanted the PS3 to get a Rugby League game, finally we get one. Graphis look amazingly outdated tho, reminds me of FA Barclays Premier League Manager 2002 match engine tbh.


----------



## boyinaus (Jan 19, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Fuck yes! No need to go buy a Wii for that rather lame looking Rugby League 3 game they have out on it.
> 
> A few things though:
> 1. Why does the Wii version get Toyota Cup, League One etc, yet the PS3/360 versions do not
> ...


1. The Wii game, Rugby League 3, was developed by Sidhe, who have done League games before. So they have experience. The guys doing Rugby League Live have no experience doing League games.

2. 'Coz his voice is sexy..

I generally don't judge a game purely on screenshots, but I don't really have much faith in this game. But it's a League game, and I'm a fan of sports games in general, so I'll definitely rent it at the very least.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sidhe are doing this one as well


----------



## boyinaus (Jan 19, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Sidhe are doing this one as well


Nah, they're not. Big Ant, who are based in Melbourne, are doing this title. I think they're doing an AFL one too.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

it's weird, the graphics look horrible but you can sorta tell who the players are.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Terrible game. We deserved the win, but that was always going to happen when we kept conceding possession at the end. Wallace was terrible. No doubt we would have won easily with a full team.

I still wish they would give Brisbane some fucking day games where we could run rampant with our backline. We always pile on massive scores at Suncorp on a Sunday, but the NRL just gives us Friday night games every week.

I still think when you add in the best winger in the world, one of the best two centres, the best five-eighth in the world and the best forward in the league we are a very tough team to beat. We escaped the origin period alright this season, but with Hodges back in a few weeks and a squad only slightly hampered by injury we will be a real threat. Without Lockyer's direction we just lack coherency in attack.

Tigers.... not very impressed at all.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

How the fuck did we win that game? Completely undeserved and very, very fortunate. Again it was Ellis and Tuqiri having a solid game, with Benji and Farah showing a whole load of nothing until the very end, and a very lucky try to secure the win for us. Sure, it cements us in 3rd spot, and with the Titans and Cowboys in the next 2 weeks (one at C-town, the other at Leichhardt), we're poised to give a top 4 berth at season's end a solid showing...provided we have better ball control (tonight was shockingly awful) and defend with some venom (not allowing a million offloads).

A full strength Brisbane team and I'd be feeling like I did when we played Souths, they would of won by that much. Brisbane are a dark horse for this year's title because so many people are writing them off whilst licking the dicks of the Dragons and Penrith.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

4/4 so far this round. just need the dragons to pick up the win.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Red pen through Canberra for 2010. What a disgrace of a football team. 3/4 with tipping.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao great return for Gasnier last night 

Penrith showed how to beat the pretenders, and I predict a steady choke job from them again this season. Penrith look like a title contender, although they are very reliant on the bomb downfield for Coote to chase through, and other kicking options that are easily counterable in defense, meaning they'll have to work out another attacking option.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job Panthers. Dragons were hit by origin loss, but even so, beating the Dragons at Kogarah is never easy.

Maybe the Panthers are better than I think they are.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Penrith were hit by origin loss as well, arguably the best prop in the comp, as well as their lethal centre and wing combination.

Penrith are good, but like the Roosters of 2007, are too reliant on scoring tries from kicks.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow, Gasnier had a shocker last night. I can only remember one time where he broke or evaded a tackle, and that was well into the second half, before his knock ons in the last 20 minutes. Interesting to hear some journos saying it's down to 9 teams for the finals, I don't think they're far off. I say 10, because I still give Newcastle a chance if they can win their next few against NQ, Cronulla etc before the harder games later on.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Honestly I'd say there's 12 in with a shot at the finals - Storm, Cowboys, Sharks and Raiders can start planning for next year, whilst the Eels and Bulldogs are right behind them. Warriors and Knights will threaten the bottom of the 8 provided they can maintain their form.

ATM I think it can be safe to say that the Dragons, Panthers, Tigers and Titans _should_ secure their finals spots in the next month, leaving a 6-8 team scramble for the remaining 4 spots.

Dragons game was worked out by Penrith, although admittedly without Boyd at the back, because Nightingale is a shit fullback. Going to be very hard to beat as long as they don't choke.
Penrith are way too reliant on scoring tries from kicks. Sure, the Walsh/Graham bomb for a charging Coote is pretty amazing to watch, but they need some other options in attack when this doesn't work out.
Tigers, :hmm:, ball control needs a lot of improvement. The defence has tightened up, and our attack is brilliant, but poor kicking options and ball control will cost us against the good teams.
Titans, heavily reliant on Prince and struggled without him against the Knights. If he stays healthy they'll make it, but won't put much of a dent on the finals this season either.
Issac Luke's injury will hinder Souths chances, and they have some tough games coming up and might slip out.
Manly welcome Lyon back, and should, with a favourable draw, give it a good shot.
Brisbane have an ideal draw and an almost full strength team, and should make it.
Roosters need to string together some consistent football, win/loss/win/loss isn't good to see.
Warriors need consistency but I feel they'll be smashed out of contention this weekend against Penrith
Parra need to find a spark or they're done for. 42 points scored in their past 4 games is woeful, and they need to start utilising other attacking options other than a pass to Hayne and seeing what he can come up with. Get Mateo, Mortimer and Robson involved.
Newcastle, well, they have the talent, they just need the consistency and passion to get them over the line
Bulldogs, been scrappy in their 2 wins and will face a tough road to the finals. With Barba starting, they have a good chance at getting an Eels-esque run of 2009 happening for them.
Raiders - pathetic, poor attack, shit defence, shocking effort this year
Cowboys - have the game's best halfback, and a monster forward pack, yet have only 4 wins.
Sharks - improved big time from last year but their attack is still flawed, and their defence on the fringe is weak
Storm - if they weren't busted for being cheats, I'd tip them as minor premiers. Great emerging talents and will strike in 2011 for the title


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Storm, Cowboys and Raiders are done. I still rate the Eels a chance at making the eight, but can't see the Knights or Bulldogs getting there.

Dragons/Panthers are the standout teams. I rate the Broncos and Tigers as the next two. Tigers are very hit and miss, and the Broncos have come good over the last two months, and with origin over and a nearly full strength squad, will be hard to beat. Manly with some key returns might return to some of their earlier form. I don't think the Titans will drop out of the eight, but I can't see them competing in September with their defence and an attack that I think will struggle against well drilled and fine-tuned squads making the finals. Anyone else, other than perhaps a late spark from the Eels, will just be making up numbers in the eight.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

As a Roosters fan, I'm not that confident even if we do make the finals.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

So, Origin tonight :hmm:

Noone is giving NSW a chance in hell, and really, can you blame them? Woeful in game 2, and average in game 1. Going to need to lift in th forwards to have any chance. Good thing is that it isn't raining...for now, so hopefully a dry pitch and an entertaining game


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

don't even care a little bit


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I completely forgot about origin.

Wouldn't surprise me to see NSW win. We can never wrap up a clean sweep.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

I missed the Warriors vs Eels game last week. Anyone know where I can download or watch the Channel 9 version?


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Was an alright game, alot of sloopy and dirty plays by both teams.
Lockyers field goal was unreal though


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lockyers' field goal...WOW. Amazing stuff.

Where the fuck was this from NSW in the first 2 games? Forwards actually running forward, defenders actually tackling, and creativity in attack. Fuck me, we were unlucky to lose the game, and IMO all 17 should be retained for next year, well, except for maybe dumpign Ennis for Farah, and Soward or Campese to fill in for the supposedly retiring Barrett.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck off, Ennis was great in punching on with Myles.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

And aside from the grubber for Bird didn't do a whole lot else.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'll take a fighter over a shit player like Farah :side:


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Ennis had a mediocre series, but I doubt Farah's capabilities at origin level too.

Game was pretty good, Archer was by far the best performer for NSW. Slater's tackle to stop Watmough was unreal, and that is probably the best field goal ever (at least from memory). Still wasn't that impressed from the Blues. Were still pretty poor in defence.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i remember some goals from acute angles, and bigger distances but i can't put a name on them. Best field goal i saw was Steyn kicking a drop goal from about 58 metres out, cleared the posts with ease. Could've made it if he was another 10-15 metres back.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Ordinary game from the Tigers again. If they weren't the beneficiary of some very biased officiating then they would have lost. Botched chances from both sides. Hopefully the Tigers can find some form, because the football they are playing at the moment is not going to get them anywhere in September.

Googled the Steyn one which was also a great kick from about 55. Marshall's one from halfway today was good as well, but that was straight in front and he had no pressure. Commentators were glorifying it too much though, it was nowhere near as good as Lockyer's which was on an angle, off about a step, cleared the bar _easily_ and with defenders rushing in on him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

to those who haven't seen it, obv better than Lockyer right? ;D


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Union doesn't count :side:

That was insane though. That must have been with wind and altitude.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

.BD said:


> Ordinary game from the Tigers again. If they weren't the beneficiary of some very biased officiating then they would have lost. Botched chances from both sides. Hopefully the Tigers can find some form, because the football they are playing at the moment is not going to get them anywhere in September.
> 
> Googled the Steyn one which was also a great kick from about 55. Marshall's one from halfway today was good as well, but that was straight in front and he had no pressure. Commentators were glorifying it too much though, it was nowhere near as good as Lockyer's which was on an angle, off about a step, cleared the bar _easily_ and with defenders rushing in on him.


Ordinary, but we come away with the 2 points in the end. Once we get Lui, Ellis, and Ryan back into the side, we'll be set structurally and can start to give the the title a proper dig.

Benji's field goal was awesome

Feel for the Rabbits, and the Roosters were very lucky in that game.


----------



## LeeRain (Jul 9, 2010)

Sidhe are doing this one as well :gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Manly set up 3 tries to none and we're now losing 12-6. Sick of seeing this happen, we're dominating the game, Canberra have absolutely nothing in attack.

*edit:* woop woop Matai try.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Enjoy that one Sticksy? ;D Good result for the Broncos at least.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL, wtf Dogs vs Storm at Adelaide Oval? No sense in that whatsoever. 

I didn't watch the game, but anytime Manly loses I'm happy. Who am I kidding? We all are. Except Nick.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Penrith are finals contenders...yet can't beat the Warriors at home.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm happy that Parra are finally able to score some points and especially happy that Jarryd Hayne has returned to form in time to make another run for the finals. Great game last night, and while their usually very solid defense lacked thanks to Thurston's brilliance at stages, their attack was up to what it was last year, with Hayne and Robson at their best and Mortimer playing a solid game as well.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I wouldn't give Parra too much credit, the Cowboys defence is absolutely terrible and is not much of a benchmark.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah but it's a complete 180 from the last three weeks, where we couldn't score half as much points as we did last night altogether. Although, bad defence or not, to score 36 points against another team isn't a feat that can be accomplished without good attack. I know the win wasn't that great but it was good to see Hayne & the team get their confidence back.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I know it was a 180, but my point i you can't say that they've returned to form enough to run to the finals considering the opposition that they played...a side that conceded 4 tries in 20 minutes against Cronulla, the worst attacking side in the competition. Also, the Eels leaked 24 points against the poor attack of the Cowboys.

If Parra knock off the Panthers this week, then they'll make me a believer that they can repeat some of 2009's magic, but I highly doubt that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Penrith were god awful in losing to the Warriors though. Their attack was ridiculously bad.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, they were god awful against the Warriors, but against the Dragons the week before, and most of this season, they've been a clinical machine disposing of teams with ease.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Storm's cap rorting is apparently close to $3.2 million.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

3.2 million? Fucking hell that's disgraceful.

Looks like other teams will be lining up with their open wallets for some Storm talent. I know Brisbane were after Inglis (until he said their offer wasn't enough, and they told him to forget it), and Parramatta are chasing Cronk. I wouldn't rule the Sharks out from chasing Slater or Smith either.

Melbourne are lucky to still have an NRL license.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...etain-superstars/story-e6frexnr-1225891355600

Cheaters should be forced to release 3 of their big 4, not 10 other blokes to keep those pricks.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't help but laugh at the storm, really keeping Billy, Cameron, Cooper and Inglis? LOL. They think if they keep 4 guys and have 10 replacement kids they will be a premiership winning team. Just shows how desperate the Storm are for big name players. Pathetic cheats.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Melbourne should be forced to shed 3 of the big 4, I agree.

Also, Warren Ryan said it best when he said that 'long grass would have been more effective than the North Qld defence for stopping the Eels'.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Kudos to the Broncos for offering Inglis 400K a year to sign with them. He says it isn't enough, and Brisbane basically tell him to fuck off then.

To keep their big 4 I saw on the news tonight that those four would take huge pay cuts to stay together, which Gallop said earlier on wouldn't be allowed to happen. He should come out and say that they have to find new clubs (3 of them) or they are deregistered from the NRL.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*sXe's Round 19 Preview - * RIVALRY ROUND **​
------------------------------------------------

*South Sydney vs St George Illawarra*
*Venue:* ANZ Stadium
*Head to Head:* STI 11 STH 3
*At venue:* STI 2 STH 1
*Last 8:* STI 6 STH 2
*Last met:* South Sydney 41 d. St George Illawarra 6 (2009)

Okay so the round kicks off with Souths playing host to the Dragons, and both teams are last start losers. The Dragons were missing their 4 origin players, and Souths couldn't hold out a fast finishing Roosters. Penrith found a way to hault the Dragon juggernaut, and a pattern on how to beat them was found. Whether or not Souths can find that pattern themselves remains to be seen. Gasnier will be looking to have a better game this time around, and the Bunnies will have an advantage in the forward pack, but will sorely miss Isaac Luke's dummy half runs and his impact from there. The Dragons have too much class and although it will be close for most of the game, they should pull away to a comfortable victory.

*sXe Tip:* St George Illawarra by 14

------------------------------------------------

*Gold Coast vs Brisbane*
*Venue:* Skilled Park
*Head to Head:* BRI 5 GLD 3
*At venue:* GLD 2 BRI 1
*Last 8:* BRI 5 GLD 3
*Last met:* Brisbane 28 d. Gold Coast 6 (2010)

Queensland's top side against the young brother who wants to be top dog. The Titans have had a terrible run of form recently, winning 2 of their last 7 games, and should really of beaten the Tigers last week had they been able to hold onto the football at key moments. Their injured players are back, although Laffranchi is in doubt with a calf injury, so they are almost at full strength, whilst the Broncos will be fielding an almost full-strength side as well. Brisbane won this year's earlier game, but both Scott Prince and Mat Rogers were out of that Titans lineup. The Robina fortress is appearing shaky, but if the Titans want to sgo on their way to a top-4 position, they need to win this game. It will be close, as almost all games between these two are, and a bit of magic from the halves will prove the difference.

*sXe Tip:* Gold Coast by 2

------------------------------------------------

*Warriors vs Melbourne*
*Venue:* Mt Smart Stadium
*Head to Head:* MEL 13 WAR 10 Drawn 2
*At venue:* WAR 6 MEL 6
*Last 8:* MEL 6 WAR 2
*Last met:* Melbourne 40 d. Warriors 6 (2010)

Ah the Warriors. Written off as hapless and pathetic after being demolished 50-6 by the Tigers, they sure have turned their season around since then with some brilliant footy against the Roosters, Eels and Panthers. They were also the unlucky side who had to face the Storm after the salary cap saga, and will be seeking revenge from that game. Melbourne have been very patchy the last month, and with no motivation to stay in the tight games, plus the factor of jet travel and the latest batch of salary cap news, well, it doesn't go well for them. Still, they have too much class in their side to write them off.

*sXe Tip:* Warriors by 6

------------------------------------------------

*Penrith vs Parramatta*
*Venue:* CUA Stadium
*Head to Head:* PAR 50 PEN 29 Drawn 1
*At venue:* PAR 20 PEN 18 Drawn 1
*Last 8:* 4-all
*Last met:* Parramatta 48 d. Penrith 6 (2009)

The clash of the west offers up a potential blockbuster. Penrith have been the standout team in 2010, whilst the Eels have struggled to find consistency. The Eels gained some confidence from last week's win over the Cowboys, whilst the Panthers lack of attacking options beside their kicking game was exploited against the Warriors. Luke Lewis is out, and this will have a substantial impact on the Panthers forward pack who will miss his ball running and offloading ability. That said though, Penrith should be able to contain the Hayne train and pull off a victory that will confirm their position in this year's finals series.

*sXe Tip:* Penrith by 4

------------------------------------------------

*Cronulla vs Manly*
*Venue:* Toyota Stadium
*Head to Head:* MAN 53 CRO 22 Drawn 2
*At venue:* MAN 16 CRO 14
*Last 8:* MAN 6 CRO 2
*Last met:* Manly 40 d. Cronulla 12 (2010)

Cronulla. What can be said about this team. Week in, week out, they put in so much effort and get little to no reward back. Douglas, Snowden, Tupou, Gallen, Barrett, Smith, with names like these in their pack, they should be higher on the table, but through an inability to show much attacking potential (like last week against Newcastle) they aren't, and this is what lets them down. Manly have hit a serious road block, and without Jamie Lyon have proven to be very vulnerable, especially since Hodkinson is in a rough patch as well. This game will be messy, and a brusing encounter as these games usually are, and I wouldn't be surprised to see the Sharks pull off a surprise win. However, common sense applies here.

*sXe Tip:* Manly by 10

------------------------------------------------

*Canberra vs Newcastle*
*Venue:* Canberra Stadium
*Head to Head:* CBR 18 NEW 13 Drawn 1
*At venue:* CBR 13 NEW 2 Drawn 1
*Last 8:* NEW 5 CBR 3
*Last met:* Canberra 30 d. Newcastle 14 (2009)

These games are always high scoring, in fact in 2006, they played out a 70-32 result. Newcastle were running rough a few weeks back, but have hit some form in recent weeks with wins against the Gold Coast, Parramatta and Cronulla, although neither of those 3 were setting the world alight. A lot of Newcastle's attitude centres around Kurt Gidley's performance, and if he fires, the rest of the team seems to as well. Canberra have been shockign at home this season, twice losing games that they lead by 12 points or more. Attack is lost on them currently, and the difference last week for their win was 2 intercept tries. Campese needs to stand up and take a more dominant role in attack, and McCrone needs to stand up as halfback and actually have a dig. It should be entertaining to watch, but if you're looking for a finals preview, this won't be what you're after.

*sXe Tip:* Canberra by 7

------------------------------------------------

*Sydney vs Canterbury*
*Venue:* Sydney Football Stadium
*Head to Head:* SYD 76 CBY 74 Drawn 5
*At venue:* CBY 9 SYD 8
*Last 8:* CBY 5 SYD 3
*Last met:* Canterbury 60 d. Sydney 14 (2010)

Two of the oldest rivals still around in the modern game. Bulldogs fans have had a htared for the Roosters lot since that 80-point hammering way back in 1935. Flash back to the start of this season, and we saw the Dogs maul the Chooks 60-14 in an absolutely brutal display. This game is the one I am most looking forward to as both teams have found form, and are almost at full strength. Carney and Pearce in the halves for the Roosters is doing wonders for them, and Ben Barba for the Bulldogs is a revelation, a great kid who is a rela game breaker. This game will come down to defence, and who wants it more.

*sXe Tip:* Canterbury by 8

------------------------------------------------

*Wests Tigers vs North Queensland*
*Venue:* Leichhardt Oval
*Head to Head:* WST 11 NQL 11
*At venue:* WST 3 NQL 1
*Last 8:* WST 6 NQL 2
*Last met:* Wests Tigers 23 d. North Queensland 16

6 wins from their last 7 games, yet aside from one of those games (vs the Warriors) the Tigers have looked very, very average. Poor ball control, poor options in attack, and stupid decisions in defence, namely against kicks, has been painful to sit through. However, unlike recent years, the Tigers are winning these grinding games and getting over the line in close results. Leichhardt is a fortress that not many teams like going to, and the players love to play at for the fans. The Cowboys, wow, talk about the disappointment of 2010. They have an amazing forward pack, with the likes of Scott, Mason, Webb, and O'Donnell, with Aaron Payne at hooker bein a very underrated and useful player. They have Matt Bowen at the back, and they also have themselves the best halfback in the game, one Johnathan Thurston. They should be contesting the top 4, not being thankful for the Storm's demise and missing out on a wooden spoon. This game should be a relative walk in the park for the Tigers if they want to play finals football, but something tells me that the Cowboys aren't going to be laying down without a fight.

*sXe Tip:* Wests Tigers by 4

------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Dragons by 16
Broncos by 7
Warriors by 4
Panthers by 12
Manly by 4
Raiders by 10
Roosters by 8
Tigers by 12

difficult round to pick, last few rounds have been tough for some teams. Manly should've picked up more wins in the past 5 weeks than they have but they're switching off at key times and absolutely gifting teams easy points. Its a big concern heading into the finals and even if we do make it we're not going to do much. 

Pretty much believe that the premiership will be decided between Panthers, Dragons, Tigers and Titans. Every other team i can strike out of the race.

Storm, Cowboys, Canberra, Sharks, Bulldogs, Knights - won't qualify

Eels - If they do qualify they'll be hard pressed to do anything against the better attacking sides and if Hayne doesn't fire they won't get through an average defensive side, let alone the Dragons or Panthers.

Manly - Defensive lapses, handing away easy points, choking badly in games we should win, lack of our big name players stepping up, injuries - 6 of many reasons why we are unlikely to win the premiership. I'm hesitant to completely write us off as we have shown this year that when we're on we can beat anyone but we're just too inconsistant atm and Hodkinson is already dreaming about his big paycheck when he bails on us to go to the Bulldogs.

Broncos - Going to be hard pressed to have the depth if any of their key men get reinjured. Just aren't good enough to compete for the title atm but they have some good youngsters coming through.

Rabbitohs - Brain explosions cost them dearly, they need to learn how to control a game and play smart footy. Their attack is average at the best of times and downright woeful at the worst.

Warriors - Too inconsistant. They have the attacking potential to rock any side but they're too ill disciplined most of the time, last week showcased the best and worst of them. Penalty count heavily against them but they showed their heart to grind the win.

Roosters - They just aren't good, no idea how they're currently coming 5th. Inexperienced halves could count against them and their defense isn't great.

_____________________

Tigers - Have shown this year that they can win the games they have no right to. Thats what you need to go deep in the finals. Good attacking side for the most part.

Titans - Decent side, pretty much decent at everything without being outstandign so they'll be there or thereabouts.

Panthers and Dragons - Both good sides, both good defense, both can be exposed in attack.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Close, but no cigar. That describes Souths effort tonight against the Dragons. They tackled well, and were solid up the middle, but at crucial moments let themselves down. Dragons were flat, and had no dominance whatsoever, and only escaped with a win by sheer brilliance from Costigan, Scott and Nightingale linking to send Douchebag on his way for the match winner. Dragons are far from competition favourites given this showing tonight.

Lol @ the Titans. Home ground, full squad, and they blow a 10-point lead against a scrappy looking Broncos outfit. Bird did his hamstring, so they're going to continue to struggle, that's 2 wins from their last 9 starts now, and in real danger of slipping outside the top 8. They need to win next week to get their 2010 back on track.

1/2 so far for tipping this week


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

2/2, never doubt my tipping son.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Lol @ the Titans. Home ground, full squad, and they blow a 10-point lead *against a scrappy looking Broncos outfit*. Bird did his hamstring, so they're going to continue to struggle, that's 2 wins from their last 9 starts now, and in real danger of slipping outside the top 8. They need to win next week to get their 2010 back on track.


A scrappy looking attacking side should be the term used to describe brisbane.
They proved that great defence still wins games. 

Matt Rogers getting 10mins in the bin was pathetic.
Not as pathetic as Ben Teo fucking up that try lol

2/2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Manly raping a pretty poor Sharks team. 16-0 but we need to go on with it. Watmough is looking like a beast.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

_"Forget about the Hayne Train!! It's the Jennings Express!!"

*an hour later*

"Ohh, the Hayne Train!!! What a regulation pass!! What a kick!! Hayne Train!!! Try of the year because he ran down-field and scored!!"_

Ugh!


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^^
I agree, the guy does his job for the second time only this year and now he is an NRL god. Fuck off!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, after tonight's games, Warriors are looking solid, very defensively set but their attack is doubtful. Cronulla are kidding themselves if they think they're a respectable first grade team. Manly played OK but i think it was more how bad Cronulla were. Penrith got complacent after 20 minutes, and when the pressure was applied, they went to their kicking game play, which has now been found out, and they're starting to get beaten.

Hayne's try was pretty good, but is not even close to the effort of Nathan Gardner earlier this year for the Sharks against the Roosters.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Roosters


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, was that an amazing game of footy or what? First time I've been to the SFS in almost 10 years, and I'll be back much sooner. Great stadium.

I was seated near the Bulldog Army section of the crowd, and wow, talk about a passionate group of fans, they're awesome. Game was great, Kimmorley played well, Anasta was alright, and Todd Carney was incredible. Memorable game, and yet again Aubusson scores the match winner in the same corner.

:lmao @ Newcastle saying they were back and up for the finals, 40-0 at halftime and then losing 52-18.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I lol'd at seeing Knights down 40-0 at halftime.

The SFS is always good, been there about 7 times or so for games. Most memorable game I watched there was Roosters/Manly back in 2008 i think it was when we smashed them.

Most of that crowd of Dogs fans - I probaly know of half or more than half of them haha.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It has a very unique atmosphere to it.

Haha, I thought I was in Beirut for a little while


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> I lol'd at seeing Knights down 40-0 at halftime.
> 
> The SFS is always good, been there about 7 times or so for games. *Most memorable game I watched there was Roosters/Manly back in 2008 i think it was when we smashed them.*


Last 6 games we played against the Roosters

44-12 - Round 23, 2009 @ SFS
38-18 - Round 13, 2009 @ Brookie
12-34 - Round 20, 2008 @ SFS
42-0 - Round 13, 2008 @ Brookie
56-0 - Round 17, 2007 @ Brookie
30-8 - Round 3, 2007 @ SFS

so lets see, 5-1 in terms of wins to Manly and in terms of Manly/Roosters games what you did was hardly a smashing ;D

6/7 so far in tipping. fuckin panthers.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

So devo, 1 tip away from the round. I should've backed Parra.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

7/8, fuckin Panthers.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Once again, how the fuck did we win that game? That first half was absolutely disgraceful defensively, and our attacking options were poor.

Benji's goal kicking was disgraceful, 1/6, lift your game son.

Second half was pretty good, but fuck, if we'd done that from the start we'd of had a comfy win. Cowboys showed why they don't deserve to be in 15th spot on the table.

-----------

5/8 for tipping.

Tigers will need to up their game for next week or we'll be smashed by Manly, especially if Watmough plays like he did against the Sharks


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I hope the Warriors lose every game from now on so I can give some shit to my manager at work.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ben, when are you going to learn? never doubt my tipping son.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

How'd the Panthers game turn out for you? :hmm:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

7/8 is better than your rubbish 5/8  Not my fault the Panthers choked.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Still, you can't of been too comfortable with the Roosters or Tigers efforts and your tipping of them.

I hope to get a good score this week, games are kinda obvious...I hope.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Bulldogs better stop this stupid Hayne Train nonsense. Although I'm not holding my breath.

_"Rabbitohs will win easily. Warriors aren't going to make the eight, they're ready to go downwards."_

WTF?! :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lol, Darryl hasn't got a clue. Warriors are the form team of the comp defensively, whilst the Tigers are the form team in attack, yet the Dragons have the balance between the 2.

My tips for this week:

Eels by 6
Dragons by 30
Raiders by 24
Storm by 2
Cowboys by 10
Warriors by 6
Tigers by 2
Broncos by 7


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Eels by 4
Dragons by 14
Raiders by 16
Cowboys by 12
Storm by 1
Warriors by 20
Manly by 10
Roosters by 8


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I never tip against my team but I'm worried about them this week. Ellis isn't playing to counteract Watmough, and he's finding form again which is bad news for us.

Manly are 5/5 at Gosford, but I hate how commentators forget the fact that Tigers are 3/3 there as well. Should be a good game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

we're also a better team than the Tigers, thats the main reason you should be worried ;D

sig bet on the game Ben?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Better team? You lost to Canberra at Brookie...not too good that.

Sig bet? Sure thing.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Bulldogs were as awful in defence as Parra were good in attack. Still not convinced by the Eels, defensively brittle and too reliant on Hayne's influence from the back.

Oh, and:










:lmao suck shit to the smug bastards. I hope this is the beginning of their annual choke, and with the Broncos, Roosters and Sea Eagles in the next 3 weeks, they could be off top spot.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Another week of this Hayne Train Plane nonsense. Fucking great.

I see Hogan went off on a medi-cab in the Cowboys game last night. I guess he didn't take his vitamins and say his prayers before the game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhh benny benny bennybennybenny. 38-20 woop woop. just watching it on 9 now, based on what i saw so far, you guys are fucked against any good attacking team. now i'm off to find you a new sig pic ;D

*edit:* here you go Benny, this pic for a week


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

We're fucked without Ellis in the 2nd row, and without Lui having any sense of a dominant impact from halfback.

4/7 this week. Fuck Souths, fuck Manly, fuck Gold Coast


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

5/7, Warriors shouldn't have lost that much, nor by that much. Rabbits are going to get fucked against most teams in the comp if they play like that. Warriors pretty much showing why they won't be in the final. Too many easy points given up by their defense and mistakes at crucial times.

Farah is a fucking soft ...got. Matai got put on report for what amounts to less contact than the Green/Briggs fight and then sin binned for telling Farah how fucking soft he and the rest of the Tigers are. 

I still don't see Brett tewart in your sig benny ;D


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Not a bad win by Souths today against one of the form teams in the league. I swear if they had of taken the lead in the last few minutes and we lost another close one we would of been fucked. We were 8 and 9 with a points differential of +67, bullshit. Injuries starting to take their toll with Luke, Stuart, Crocker, Geddes, Ross and now Taylor out with a broken collarbone, will be lucky to return before the finals. Him and Luke are the big ones too, if we can finish anywhere near the 4 we've done a great job.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Souths won't be anywhere near the top 4. Dragons will be minor premiers, Panthers will fire when Lewis returns, Manly are coming into form, Tigers and Titans are winning games they shouldn't, Roosters are playing well. Don't see Souths finishing any higher than 6th at the very most, especially with their run home.

Bulldogs
Tigers
Storm (a)
Panthers (a)
Eels
Dragons (a)

wins are at a premium for them, they're going to have to dig deep with their injury toll if they're even going to make the 8.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> 5/7, Warriors shouldn't have lost that much, nor by that much. Rabbits are going to get fucked against most teams in the comp if they play like that. Warriors pretty much showing why they won't be in the final. Too many easy points given up by their defense and mistakes at crucial times.
> 
> Farah is a fucking soft ...got. Matai got put on report for what amounts to less contact than the Green/Briggs fight and then sin binned for telling Farah how fucking soft he and the rest of the Tigers are.
> 
> I still don't see Brett tewart in your sig benny ;D


Agreed.

I'm surprised Matai didn't injure himself. Soft? M'kay.

Brett tewart isn't, but Brett Stewart is 



Sticksy said:


> Souths won't be anywhere near the top 4. Dragons will be minor premiers, Panthers will fire when Lewis returns, Manly are coming into form, Tigers and Titans are winning games they shouldn't, Roosters are playing well. Don't see Souths finishing any higher than 6th at the very most, especially with their run home.
> 
> Bulldogs
> Tigers
> ...


Souths will be lucky to make the 8. Dragons won't be first, they're going to choke and be overtaken by Penrith.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nah, Panthers are playing rubbish atm. Getting Lewis back will change that but the Dragons already have a 2 game advantage at the top, they're not going to get chased down.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Warriors are onto a winner there negotiating with the guy who either gets injured, put on report or sin-binned almost every game.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Uh Nick, Penrith have remaining...Cowboys, Canberra, Tigers, Souths, Bulldogs and Sharks, with Lewis back firing they can win all 6. Dragons have Brisbane, Sydney, Manly, Canberra, Newcastle and Souths, and will struggle to win 4 of those, so it will more than likely come down to points difference


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Matai is awesome value, despite coming with a bit of baggage. He is a matchwinner in attack and his defense is awesome which the Warriors sorely need. Next season we don't really need him with David Williams and Brett Stewart coming back into our rather awesome backline.

Panthers are struggling to get points atm and their defense is leaky even when they are going well. Dragons are already 91 points above them and they never lose by much.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

6/8, not too bad.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Ugh your signature made me Lol, Stone. Anyway I don't think Panthers will win there remaining 6, I reckon Tigers and Souths will beat them.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's funny in a sense.

You're more optimistic about the Tigers chances than I. We haven't beat Penrith in ages.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

2/2 so far in this weeks tipping. Only saw bits and pieces as i was getting smashed at my friends 22nd but Panthers seemed to be very ucky in getting away with it while the Rabbits are truly rubbish w/o their forward pack.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Roosters doing well so far


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao @ Parramatta. "Oh, we're back, get on board the Hayne Plane!" Lol, nice effort tonight eh? Showed why they are a one-man team and when said one man is shut down, they offer sweet fuck all in attack.

Tigers, disgraceful performance from them, and the referees (Sharks 3rd try off Gallen's knock on was a terrible decision) were shocking as well. If Wests wantyt to have any effect on the finals, they'll need to lift their game from tonight because against any other side, they'd of been done by plenty.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hayne Plane has been shot down over Bondi Beach!! What about that epic flick-pass over the sideline after he ran away from support? Brilliant stuff.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

My god it was cold at the Newcastle/Manly game last night, but so worth going to see a great win over the arch enemy. Don't know how they counted a crowd of over 14 000 though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

was a rubbish game tbh. Not using this as an excuse b/c we played poor and deserved to lose but there were some mighty rubbish calls from the ref. Can count 4-5 off the top of my head that were all against Manly and Cross deserved to be sent off for trying to king hit Perry. Not even a penalty? really? come on.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aw Nicky, upset that Manly weren't on the refs side this week?

All in all, refereeing lately has been atrocious, and they need to fix themselves up quick smart, or the finals are going to be a joke.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

we're never on the referees side Benny. legit serious about that, we're the most penalised team in the NRL. Ended up a count of 7-6 to the Knights but we got about 3 of those in the final 5-10 minutes when its too late to matter. Happens a lot really.

Refs have given a lot of poor calls, such as last night:

Gidley dropped a ball stone cold and it didn't get called, if it weren't for Hodkinson picking up a tough kick they'd have been in again and it would've been 14-0 (at least) after 12 mins or so.

Knights offside from a scrum, would've helped us get out of our half

Cross not getting penalised for trying a dog shot on Perry.

T-Rex taken out in the air by Gidley who didn't play at the ball.

Watmough getting called for a knock-on despite regaining it before he hit the ground.

Having said that, credit where credits due, there were some really good calls made, like when T-Rex got stripped after catching it in goal.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

3/3 thus far.

Always good to see us beat the Storm. Lyon was a beast, Hopoate was very good and Foran was also excellent. Kite was awesome and Stewart and Watmough went alright. Not good to see so many injuries though.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

South down 16-6 at the half. Haven't been watching as the footy is on, but fingers crossed we can come back. Our season is basically on the line here with our run home after tonight.

Edit: Talanoa just got absolutely gifted a try. Eh I'll take it.

Edit again: And we give it right back to 'em...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck you Tigers, ruined my perfect round against a rubbish Bunnies side.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

. I agree with you though, we were outplayed throughout.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Referees are an absolute utter joke. Disgraceful from them in all 3 games this evening. How Mitch Brown was not awarded that try from the video referee I will never know. Yes, he knocked it forward, but there was no seperation and it was off his chest, and was grounded, and should of been 4 points (like Inglis' chest bump last week for O'Neill's try). I guess they felt they had to square the ledger from the Sharks game last week or something like that.

This piss-poor officialdom is going to cost a team their season or cost a team the grand final. Robert Finch needs to stop kidding himself, and David Gallop needs to wake up to himself and improve the quality of these c*nts in the middle who are ruining the game with their ineptness. Not one game in the past month that I have watched (and that is every game) has been exempt from some form of ref controversy, and all the officials put it down to is "they made a mistake." Fuck off they did. 2 referees, 2 touch judges and a video referee, and STILL shit is going wrong. Ridiculous!

Tigers cannot defend a kick to save their lives. What the fuck is their problem I'll never know. Beau Ryan should focus on catching a football more than doing stupid skits on the Footy Show. Lote Tuqiri needs to stop making his stupid errors. Wade McKinnon can be released and fucked off to NZ so we can get a fullback who can actually play more than 4 games.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Aw Nicky Benny, upset that Manly Tigers weren't on the refs side this week?


ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

We won the penalty count 8*D

But, after claming down from an insane rage (which involved punting a milkcrate down the backyard), our lack of respect for a more determined outfit cost us dearly. We didn't show the Cowboys or Sharks respect and barely escaped with a win. We'll need to fix up our defence big time for the next 4 weeks, otherwise we'll drop out of the 8 quicker than Brett Stewart's pants on a stairwell and be smashed in doing so.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Its all good, Roosters will beat Dragons today and then everyone can continue to call them chokers.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dragons are one boring team to watch. 15 teams play with creativity and flair, and these wankers just grind, grind, grind. It isn't union, play some attacking footy to get people liking your style. I hope they don't make the grand final otherwise it'll be a boring game to watch.

Roosters looked flat and lacking the impact of Mitch Aubusson in the middle. Both teams played pretty poorly though.

Newcastle ended the Bulldogs season with a good 30-6 win. Outside shot of making the finals themselves, but going to be a tough run home (warriors, Brisbane, Dragons, Melbourne).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Going to be tough his week with so many injuries, especially against the Dragons. So sick of Monday night games as well, fuck channel 9 for not giving us more friday night games.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It seems it's either Brisbane or Dragons on a Friday night these days.

Have Manly even played on a Friday this year? I think they played Penrith, and that's about it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pretty sure the NRL has a contract with Channel 9 where they have to feature at least 1 Queensland team in the Friday games which gets shown live up there. I love Friday night games, you either get to the pub a bit early and watch it, watch it at home and head out afterwards or go to the game and head out afterwards. Its a perfect time, unlike Monday where i either have to rush home from uni, put off doing uni work or record the game and watch it when i get off work.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah I always put off uni work to watch the Monday night games. Still, it works out being much better use of time.

Yep I remember reading about that contract that a Queensland side has to feature on Friday to be their live game each week.

In doing this week's vBookie stats, I see that the Tigers have never beaten the Panthers at Campbelltown. Judging by current form, I doubt that'll change this Sunday


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I sure was wrong. What a game to witness. Ellis played amazing, as did Fifita and Heighington yet again. Benji was solid with the goal-kicking, and a really good game by the boys to solidify our spot in the top 4. Bring on the Hayne Plane next week


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Not much of a chance of us making the 8 again this year, not even surprised tho. It's been an incredible turn around for the Warriors and Panthers lately too.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

what a fucking joke. I can see your Dragons jumper Harrigan and your pocket full of money from Channel 9 protecting their ratings machine. Absolutely garbage decision. fucking joke of a competition. Finch needs to step up and let the refs take responsibility for this shit. Time and time again they get protected and told they got every fucking decision right. FUCK.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^ You seem a little mad :hmm:

All jabbing aside, I agree with you 110%. Any other side, or any other player for that matter, and it's a no try. How the fuck did he have control of that ball? The c*nt even looked at the other ref with a smirk as he ran back for the kickoff. At least Manly had it squared up with Foran's try off the most forward pass I've seen since Round 2.

As I've said time and again, the players and coaches get a spray from the media and subject to pressure of retaining their positions, why not apply this to the officials as well? How someone can fuck up a video ref decision is beyond me, and sadly, it isn't a rare occurrence.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

more than a little. Soward also knocked on in the lead up to another try so they're ahead 2-1 on tries from poor decisions :side:

Yeah, there is absolutely no accountability from Finch and the refs. They try to play it off as everything being all rosy and fine the fuck out of anyone who complains but you only have to look at how players, coaches from within league are cruicified, how other sports make the refs accountable (eg FIFA world cup - refs who performed badly got dropped from the high profile/finals games) to see there is a massive double standard.

On that note of double standards, fuck the Broncos for being able to field a team that much above the cap due to the lame loophole that benefits them, the Storm and pretty much any other team that isn't based in Sydney. They need to cap the 3rd party payments from outside team sponsors. Otherwise you could theoretically have a backline of

FB - Billy Slater
Wings - Lote Tuqiri, Brett Morris
Centres - Greg Inglis, Israel Folau
5/8th - Darren Lockyer
HB - Jonathon Thurston
Hooker - Cameron Smith

pay them all minimum wage ($55,000) in the cap but have 3rd party payments pay them all $600,000 thus 'techniacally' being under the cap but realistically being over the cap just from those players without even mentioning the forwards + rest of the squad.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow, all I can say is gotta feel for those Manly ****s, just a little bit. Awful decisions in that game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> Dumped video referee Bill Harrigan has labelled his stunning gaffe in awarding a try to St George Illawarra centre Mark Gasnier an `implosion' that has put the heat on whistle-blowers ahead of the NRL finals.
> Harrigan was on Tuesday indefinitely stood down from his role in the box after admitting he erred in giving the green light to a four-pointer, despite replays clearly indicating Gasnier had lost the ball in Monday Night Football’s clash.
> 
> 
> ...


about fucking time a ref got dropped, straight up.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If he saw it was wrong at home, how the fuck did that change from what he saw at the ground? It's just like the Idris no try against them last year at the same venue.

Hopefully now a fear of being dropped will get these refs to lift their game and not have their stupid calls impact on matches


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Round 24 preview:

It's almost finals time. You can smell it in the air. The hits are harder. The tries are more spectacular. The referees...well, they can only improve. 24 games remain in the regular season to shape the final 8 for 2010...

Penrith vs Souths - Penrith have been playing poorly the last month, and their only win was against the Cowboys, who in all fairness are fucking disgraceful. Souths have stuck in there with a huge injury toll. Souths have more to play for, but Penrith should have enough in them to bounce back. It'll be tight, but I predict *Penrith by 8*

Newcastle vs Brisbane - Last week showed that no Lockyer, no Brisbane. Their attack was woeful and their defence leaked too easily. Newcastle were outplayed last week in Auckland, but their past 2 outings in Newcastle have seen them put on some great efforts to knock over Manly and Canterbury. Being at home and a slim finals chance, Newcastle will have more to play for, and I predict *Newcastle by 6*

Manly vs Warriors - Well, Manly just didn't show up to Kogarah on Monday. Granted, they were ripped off from a pathetic video ref call, but it was made up for by that forward pass. Warriors looked good against Newcastle, but I question, if Manu hadn't played, would the result of stayed the same? Manly, at Brookie, looking to get into the top 4 should have too much. I predict *Manly by 12*

Melbourne vs Cronulla - The Sharks were gritty last week in their win over the Roosters, but to me it was more the Roosters losing than the Sharks winning. Melbourne looked patchy against Souths but still got the win. It's going to be a massacre here with the Storm players wanting a feast of points to make up for a lost 2010. *Melbourne by 40*

Cowboys vs Bulldogs - No Thurston, no Cowboys. As shit as the Bulldogs have played this season, they'll put the hapless Cowboys to the sword. *Bulldogs by 24*

Canberra vs Dragons - The Green Machine are the bogey side of the NRL for the Dragons, as seen in last year's win in Canberra, and this year's win in Wollongong. Both teams have been playing patchy football as of late, but getting the results. Dragons may be complacent, and the Raiders could out-enthuse them with desperation for the finals getting them over the edge. I'm backing the *Dragons by 4/B]

Parramatta vs Wests Tigers - Both sides this season haven't exactly set the world of their fans on fire, playing some very ordinary football. The Tigers lost the unloseable two weeks ago, but made up for that with a thrashing of Penrith last weekend. Parra, well, they accounted for a Lockyer-less Brisbane outfit and didn't look impressive doing it. Parramatta have the desperation factor, but the Tigers want that top 4 position secured. These teams in the same round last year put on a match of the year candidate, and it'll come down to either Benji Brilliance or the Hayne Plane. I'm backing Wests Tigers by 2

Sydney vs Gold Coast - Three weeks ago, the Roosters were solidifying themselves as title contenders. Then they got done by the Dragons, and mistakes came back to haunt them against the Sharks last week. They need to lift this week. Gold Coast, a month ago, couldn't put together a solid performance and had an almighty losing streak, but then came out and took out the Dragons, Warriors, Eels and Cowboys. They're inconsistent, and go off the pump to start the 2nd half which against better sides will cost them dearly. It'll be a Monday night thriller, but I'm going with Sydney by 4*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the main issue this weekend is, can Tony Abbott get the Libs back in power so we might finally get some funding over my side of Sydney (Abbott is the minister for warringah ;D). Think he pledged 10 million to Brookie Oval which we really need.

I'll have to go check my tips, not sure who i backed this week aside from Manly


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I fucking hope that he gets them back into power. Gillard and Labor can fuck themselves.

Brookie needs an upgrade, was reading about it in this week's Big League, the CEO doesn't want games taken from them and it's the council being a c*nt about it that's preventing the upgrades (Warringah and Canterbury councils must be the same lot).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Warringah local council is a fucking joke. They hear the complaints from the locals around the oval and use that as their judgement for every decision they make about the place disregarding the amount of money Manly have pumped into the club, oval and area, the amount of money + jobs they provide and the thousands of fans that enjoy games there.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Should have been a penalty try and if it wasn't then Gidley should have been sent for 10. Bullshit


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Panthers are tearing the Bunnies a new one.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao at Brisbane not getting a penalty try. If ever one could be awarded, that was the time.

Penrith tore Souths a new one in the first half, but they sure did lay off the pressure in the 2nd half and that could prove costly for them in closer games (like against Wests last week).

Newcastle are starting to turn Marathon back into a mini-fortress and are a real dark-horse chance of the 8, especially with the stumbling Broncos. Their difficulty will be the draw remaining - Dragons & Storm.

2/2 with my tipping and not even close to the right margins


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

pretty much every team lets up when they're ahead by 40 at half time.

1/2 in tipping this week.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, but they do seem to drop off in the second half. It's happened the last month or so and they need to fix it to strengthen their title claim


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fucking hell, can we catch a break and have a decent ref who won't penalise the absolute fuck out of us?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

5/5 

Eagles and Bulldogs made that perfect start a worry though. Manly and refs aren't getting along lately, but I guess that's more making up for Hartley in the 70's and 80's :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lately? happens every year. We're the most heavily penalised team and are usually on the wrong end of big calls costing us points ie Eels forward pass, Gasnier's drop and today disallowing Robinson.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Eels forward pass yes, but Gasnier's no try is debatable since you played like shit and they'd of won anyway.

Generally refs just need to improve. Fix up the definitions of the rules to avoid all this hatred and confusion for them


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Lately? happens every year. We're the most heavily penalised team and are usually on the wrong end of big calls costing us points ie Eels forward pass, Gasnier's drop and today disallowing Robinson.


Yeah coz Manly never get dodgy calls of their own


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Dragons are so fucking dull.

Good times seeing them get beaten at the moment, theyre down 16-4, and looks like their curse of Canberra continues.

edit - lol now 26-4, and like 4 tries within 10 mins?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Eels forward pass yes, but Gasnier's no try is debatable since you played like shit and they'd of won anyway.
> 
> Generally refs just need to improve. Fix up the definitions of the rules to avoid all this hatred and confusion for them


I didn't mean competition points 



Renegade™ said:


> Yeah coz Manly never get dodgy calls of their own


Not as much as we cop them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah but you have to factor in that Manly are just scum, so it basically evens out 8*D

lolz @ the Dragons too.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Canberra belt the Dragons showing that they aren't as dominant as the media hype them up to be. Suck shit to them.

We dominated the Eels today but with poor execution and stupid defensive play we let them back into the match and almost paid for it. Still a slim chance at the minor premiership to which is amazing 8*D


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Good wins from both Souths and Warriors really heating up who just might get into the 8 really looks like Rabbitohs and Raiders are taking atleast the Broncos spot.

That'll mean first miss of the finals for the broncs for years!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rabbits, Broncos and Raiders are competeing for the last finals spot imo. Can't see anyone else above them dropping out of the 8.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Manly :side:

IMO Raiders will take 8th spot - they'll beat the Cowboys and Broncos, and Souths will lose to the Dragons

My final 8:

Dragons, Titans, Panthers, Tigers, Manly, Sydney, Warriors, Canberra


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

top 4 baby!!!


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Fuck Inglis. :-(


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Awesome! She deserves it


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you mean those deserve it? :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Agreed on both of those points 8*D

She's a stunner tho in all fairness, congrats to her.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Awesome! She deserves it


Yeah, she is purrfect. 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

She added me on Facebook  Had a chat earlier this afternoon, congratulated her on the win and she told me to keep supporting the Tigers on the way to the grand final. Epic.

Anyway, my Round 26 tips:

Canberra; Wests; Parramatta; Penrith; Sydney; Melbourne; Manly; St George Illawarra.

Also, Dally M awards are Tuesday night. I have it down to either Robbie Farah, Todd Carney or Paul Gallen as the man who will get the medal this year


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

My prediction - none of those guys will win the Dally M


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, uh, not sure what that was from Wests. Pathetic first half, awesome 2nd half, but too big of a halftime lead (we can only catch jobber teams with big deficits at halftime). Still, a guaranteed top 3 finish, our best ever result, and a big Saturday night for next week.

And Canberra make the finals with a win over Brisbane, ending an amazing streak from them. They'll be back with vengeance next year though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck you Manly. seriously, fuck you. fucking hodkinson, fuck off to the dogs seeing as you've been fucking useless since taking the money and leaving. fuck you Watmough, way to go missing for like the entire year. in fact on that note, fuck you to our entire forward pack. train to play 80 mins you fucking unfit ....s. fuck you Williams you slow fucking douche, run the ball harder more often. Lyon, Farrar, Robinson, Foran and Matai were our only decent players in this useless fucking side.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> fuck you Manly. seriously, fuck you. fucking hodkinson, fuck off to the dogs seeing as you've been fucking useless since taking the money and leaving. fuck you Watmough, way to go missing for like the entire year. in fact on that note, fuck you to our entire forward pack. train to play 80 mins you fucking unfit ....s. fuck you Williams you slow fucking douche, run the ball harder more often. Lyon, Farrar, Robinson, Foran and Matai were our only decent players in this useless fucking side.












Souths winning tomorrow puts them into finals ahead of Manly. I hope it happens. 

I guess Roosters will be playing Tigers yes?


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Another dog shot by Matai, fucking .....



King Kenny said:


> Souths winning tomorrow puts them into finals ahead of Manly. I hope it happens.
> 
> I guess Roosters will be playing Tigers yes?



Souths are playing tonight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

well we made the finals b/c Souths suck but we're going to get absolutely raped against the Dragons. We've got Stewart, Stewart, Rodney, Williams, Hopoate all out through either injury or suspension + injuries to Kite and Watmough + Matai will be gone for that hit, King might cop a suspension and possibly Bailey.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

As a life long Bronco fan I feel lost that they didn't make the top 8 

As for Dally M, I see Darius Boyd winning.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Boyd
Carney
Dugan

in that order :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Matai's facing 7 weeks for an early plea, 9 if he fights it. Why he wasn't sent off is beyond me.

-------------------

Tigers are morons for choosing to play at the SFS, it isn't a home advantage for us playing Roosters there. Huge flaw in the NRL's finals system that. I'd say move it to ANZ, but that's got the Bledisloe on Saturday. Should of been at Lecihhardt or Campbelltown. Oh well.

-------------------

As for the eventual winner, well, I haven't the slightest because all 8 teams were woeful in parts this weekend, and really, on anyone's day they can pull off an upset win here or there. The top 4 should win, but I reckon the Roosters and Warriors can get the jump on Wests and Titans. Manly, well, Saints hopefully choke and they survive 1 more week so the Dragons can go out in straight sets yet again, but given yesterday's performance, Dragons would field their NSW Cup and still beat Manly by 20


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

We should head over to the game, Ben. Haha.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

I think Carney deserves the Dally M just ahead of Darius Boyd. And as much as I dislike him, I get the feeling Thaiday will be up there too.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> We should head over to the game, Ben. Haha.


I'd go if Australia weren't playing New Zealand in the Bledisloe the same night. After Tigers game, I can flick on to a Wallabies win 



lewieG said:


> I think Carney deserves the Dally M just ahead of Darius Boyd. And as much as I dislike him, I get the feeling Thaiday will be up there too.


Carney had a purple patch in their 5 week winning run, as well as against Manly, which should be enough to of leaped above Boyd and get the medal. However, Robbie Farah and Paul Gallen may have something to say about that with their performances and workrate late in the season.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> Manly could miss 14 players through injury and suspension
> 
> By Dean Ritchie
> September 07, 2010
> ...


from fox sports.

  

going to get raped.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I saw the listed team on NRL.com, and wow, not many recognisable guys on that list. You'd of preferred to see Souths make it, as it wouldn't be as bad a flogging.

However...I'd be hysterical if the baby Eagles pulled off the upset of the season and did in the chokers, since the ball is in their court.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

really? there's only 2 names that should be unrecogniseable if you're not a Manly fan and thats Mauro and Cherry-Evans. Cherry-Evans was the 3rd man in our choice for our halves combination with Hodkinson and Foran. Mauro is on a $55k contract and works a job driving a airport shuttle bus. 

All the others have either played a bunch or played recently in the case of Oldfield and Buhrer.



> NRL Premiership
> Tigers-Storm and Cowboys-Roosters games suspicious says bookmaker
> 
> By Dean Ritchie and Brent Zerafa
> ...


This is getting ridiculous. Neither of those options are suspicious. Everyone's fucking jumping at shadows now and its beyond a joke.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I've seen Cherry-Evans play in the Toyota Cup last year and Queensland Cup this year so he's one of the recognised ones for me lol.

This betting this is just getting fucking ridiculous


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I don't see why people betting heavily on either option is unusual. Storm had fuck all to play for, Tigers were finals bound. Roosters are finals bound, heavily attacking side, Cowboys are wooden spooners (i'm not counting Storm in this). Roosters by 10+ points isn't unreasonable at all.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Roosters by 10+ was expected by everyone


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

will post more on this later but suck on that one Benny. woop woop.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Too cavalier there from the Tigs, could've easily just worked towards a field goal attempt but they went for the juggular and got punished.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

What an epic game between Tigs and the Chooks... man...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

So many missed drop goals and chances by both sides. Tigers absolutely through that game away, first by fucking aound with the scrum as the 80 was winding down and then by rushing so many shots at goal. They were badly missing Benji in the golden point period.

Carney took 60 minutes to finally pull his finger out and show his class. He was the man who won it for the Roosters. They could arguably have got a penalty when Warea-Hargreaves got his clocked cleaned by then again he did duck down a touch.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Roosters wanted it more, we fell asleep and got complacent. Simple as that really, a carbon copy of our loss to Souths the other week.

However, those twats in pink influenced that game. Forward passes from both sides let go, offsides, not square at marker, it was frustrating to watch, and ruined a great game of rugby league. Anasta's try came from a forward pass from Pearce to Carney, and well, the laying in the ruck during extra time was ridiculous, and not even a hint of blowing for a penalty.

We were fucked creatively without Benji, and should of won the fucking game in the 80th minute by recovering the scrum and holding onto the ball for 25 fucking seconds.

----------------

Canberra played awesome, and Penrith did too in patches. Again the referees reared their ugly side with that ridiculous video ref decision denying Terry Campese a 2nd try that would of taken it to 28-12. No longer can it be "they made a mistake" or whatever other bullshit that they come up with. It's first grade, you have 4 guys on the field and 2 guys in a box watching the TV - not one mistake should be getting made at this stage of the season.

I'm calling it right now - a dodgy ref call will decide the premiers of this year, and there will be riots from the losing team. It's beyond the joke now (I won't get into the Titans/Warriors game and the ref blunders there).

-----------------------

I feel dirty saying these words, but...Go Dragons tomorrow, keep us alive another week to head down the capital and try and derail the Green Machine. WIth Benji, we have a chance, without, we might be raped as hard as Manly will be tomorrow.

Edit ~ and the fucking Wallabies lost as well. Seriously, bunch of incompetent twats, lead at halftime and always let the Kiwis back into the game. Terrible weekend sportwise so far.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Swans lost as well.

Canberra should've won by a lot more. Refs were a joke, how they called that obstruction i have no idea.

I would feel pretty safe. Manly won't get within 20 of the Dragons. Having said that, if we do win you won't escape me from rubbing it in and around your face :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Swans lost as well.
> 
> Canberra should've won by a lot more. Refs were a joke, how they called that obstruction i have no idea.
> 
> I would feel pretty safe. Manly won't get within 20 of the Dragons. Having said that, if we do win you won't escape me from rubbing it in and around your face :side:


Who cares about that shit code?

Exactly. Obstruction rule is a stain upon the game and needs to be rectified.

I'd gladly take it just to see those c*nts lose and bow out in straight sets again this year (they won't beat Canberra)


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Who cares about that shit code?
> 
> Exactly. Obstruction rule is a stain upon the game and needs to be rectified.
> 
> I'd gladly take it just to see those c*nts lose and bow out in straight sets again this year (they won't beat Canberra)


+1 about AFL.

Also, I can't stand the obstruction rule at the moment... man it shits me Raiders should have won by a lot more. Btw, how epic was that Sandor Earl try.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pretty much what i expected about this game. Dragons being fucking boring, Manly struggling and me being bored watching it.

Watmough getting put in the bin there is a joke. Refs have been terrible with the penalties, some very very soft calls.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I hope Raiders/Tigers beat Dragons. They're so dull.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

jesus Slater is such a bogan. Youze isn't a bloody word.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If Benji can't play on Friday through injury (apparently it's a bruised kneecap and slight medial ligament strain) then Tim Moltzen is going to be his fill-in. That would be pretty amazing seeing the kid back on the park, but I'd prefer they let him rehab for next year and put either Curtis Sironen from Toyota Cup or Jake Mullaney in at 5/8th.

If it's just a bruised kneecap, Benji will play for sure.

---------------------

Dragons are dead set boring to watch. Seriously, 4 penalty goals? Use the fucking football you boring c*nts. They have no skill, they just bore the other teams into defeat. They weren't impressive at all, and Manly gave a real go of it for an hour which they should be commended for.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

a penatly goal to go ahead by 8, fair enough. after that its just fucking ridiculous.

if its only a slight medial ligament strain Benji should still play. just put the step away and he'd be fine. finals footy, harden up.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Tigers have no chance next week sorry sXe. I am calling it, Raiders will win the Grand Final.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :lmao

Raiders aint winning shit, I'm calling it 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THE GREEN MACHINE.

I'd mark if they beat Tigers and Dragons though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Dragons will win it in the most boring fashion possible.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm hopping on the Titans bandwagon purely for the fact that their win brings a prelim final to Suncorp. I really can't see the Panthers/Roosters beating them, so I'm confident they'll make the GF. 

The other side of the draw is interesting. Raiders/Tigers will be a quality game and either team could easily upset the Dragons on their day. 

Can't go past a Saints/Titans GF though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> a penatly goal to go ahead by 8, fair enough. after that its just fucking ridiculous.
> 
> if its only a slight medial ligament strain Benji should still play. just put the step away and he'd be fine. finals footy, harden up.


Agreed.

Apparently now it's a bruised ligament, and he'll be playing.



Walls Of Mike said:


> Tigers have no chance next week sorry sXe. I am calling it, Raiders will win the Grand Final.


No chance? Uh, we've beaten them twice this year, and won 5 of the last 6 games against them head to head. So, we have a great chance, especially with Benji playing, and Ellis and Fulton being right as well. Our only injury concern is Geoff Daniela who is out with a torn hamstring, so Mitch Brown will slot to centre and McKinnon will be in at fullback. Since his hamstring is still not 100%, I will assume that either Jake Mullaney will make his FG debut for the Tigers at fullback, or Tim Moltzen will return to the side to fill in at fullback.



Renegade™;8835148 said:


> ^ :lmao
> 
> Raiders aint winning shit, I'm calling it 8*D


Too right, they'll be eliminated by us 8*D

Roosters will beat Penrith, we'll beat Raiders and the Dragons next weekend. So, I'm optimistic about a Tigers/Roosters grand final, and surely we can beat them fuckers this time around.

------------------------------

Super 15 season was launched today with the draw. 3 conferences of 5 teams each, split into each country. 16 regular season games, playing each local rival home and away (so 8 games in conference, 8 games outside it) with only 4 games being played overseas. A clusterfuck type draw, but it should be pretty decent. Waratahs, Crusaders and Bulls will easily take out their conferences IMO.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Dragons/Roosters final imo.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

No way are those overrated chooks making the final. Panthers will dump them out, Tigs will rap3 the Raiders.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Panthers are walking wounded atm. they'll get bundled out in straight sets. Titans are a possibility but i'm just not feeling it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Titans/Tigers grand final 8*D


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Standing by what I've been saying to mates over the last few weeks, the Titans are the team who can beat St George. Hell of a weekend of footy though, did anyone else see the replay of Canterbury vs Canberra in U20's yesterday morning? Bulldogs were down 18-16 with 30 seconds left in the first half, from then put on 38 unanswered points in just over 40 minutes to win 54-18.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

The NYC is a joke of a comp tbh lewie, I saw a team give up a 22 point lead with 6 minutes to go last season - totally farcical.

Grand Final will be either Titans/Raiders or Titans/Dragons.....the NRL is as corrupt as Italian football and will make sure a Queensland team gets in there this year.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

FUCK YES!

That was a great game of footy to watch. Yeah, we let them back towards the end, but I hope it's just fatigue. Bring on the Saints next Saturday night


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i was watchng this game before before i went out. Tigers aren't going to win shit this year. their defense is fucking woeful.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I seriously think Tigers training is just a game of touch.

I still think they can upset the Dragons, but they'll have to be at their slick attacking best.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Shit went downhill when Campese got injured and I feel for Jarrod Croker.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Croker's a choker 8*D

In all seriousness tho, if the Tigs hadn't been able to beat the Raiders without their glory boy Campese, then they shouldn't have been in the finals at all tbh.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

As much as a I hate the Roosters they played good and looked good.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> No way are those overrated chooks making the final. Panthers will dump them out





Sticksy said:


> Panthers are walking wounded atm. they'll get bundled out in straight sets.


ahhhhhhhhhhh

Roosters/Dragons final that i called last week is looking a good bet. Tigers are fucking horrendous, does Tim Sheens coach their side in how to defend? like at all?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hoorendous, but winning when it counts, and that is now. We'll give the Dragons a good showing, I mean, 2005 we had absolutely no chance and were going to get flogged etc. Dragons weren't too crash hot against Manly, and were exposed by the Raiders and Broncos leading to the end of the year.

If we can tighten up in defence, our attack will get us over the line. Big if though


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

having a defense that leaks like a sieve isn't going to do you any favours against the Dragons.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Awful game last night. It felt like I was watching 15th vs 16th. If the Roosters play like that against the Titans, they'll get flogged.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow, Panthers were rubbish, just couldn't get over the line despite looking promising for so long, and as usual, their lax defense got punished in the end.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

rcc said:


> Awful game last night. It felt like I was watching 15th vs 16th. If the Roosters play like that against the Titans, they'll get flogged.


Easts toyed with Penrith, the match was very flat though - a busted Penrith and a very heavy dew on the surface didn't help the spectacle at all.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Roosters played pretty well tbh. 

Dragons are going to ream the Tigers, Roosters will beat the Titans.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> Dragons/Roosters final imo.


just need the Dragons to learn the Heimlich manoeuvre and i'm proven to be awesome (or rather more awesome than i already am :side


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I just tuned in during the 71st minute mark, will have to watch the replay.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you guys will be praying that Carney doesn't cop a ban from the judiciary. Wasn't much in his tackle so he shouldn't get done but you never know. Without Carney the Roosters have no hope in the GF if they face the Dragons. Against the Tigers who knows.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

They said during the commentary that even if he gets charged with a grade 2, if he goes early guilty, he will be fine to play.

Roosters without Carney wouldn't go close to Tigers or Dragons. He won them the game against us 2 weeks ago and will be a very big danger for us should we meet them in the grand final.

Tomorrow night is going to be awesome, will be in Dragon territory at a friend's 21st being the sole Tigers supporter


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah but you never know with the NRL judiciary.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah you're right. Thurston and Hayne should of been suspended for their incidents yet got off earlier this year.

Common sense should apply and he'll play. I don't want Roosters to have any excuses when we beat them :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

closest the Tigers will be to this years GF is if they're lucky enough to get tickets into the stands.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

We shall see. All the pressure is on the Dragons, if we start well and maintain good pressure, the occassion can benefit us. If we start slow, we'll be thumped.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

About to head off on my trek to the 'Gong for tonight, but I leave with this...

*UP THE TIGERS!!!*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tigers are fading, not pushing up hard in defense and the Dragons are making some metres. Benji needs to spark if the Tigers are to win this.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, what can I say, we deserved to lose given that second half performance. We had them on the ropes by halftime and not sure why it always happens but we let them back into it. Damn sure closer than I expected it to be, and with the same squad for next season (albeit with Tuiaki back in the side) I am hoping we can go one week further 

As for the grand final next week, it's going to be quite amazing. First all-Sydney final since 2004, and two sides in tremendous form. ATM I'm leaning towards the Dragons in a thriller


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

I know this thread is generally about the NRL rather than English rugby league, but I can't see any other threads about rugby league so figured this is probably the right place.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-11414736

Tragic news. RIP Tez.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I read that earlier on NRL.com. Sad news, and so young.

Speaking of UK Super League, I'm hoping for a Wigan win in this year's grand final. Pat Richards has been playing some outstanding footy and they really deserve the title. However, if St Helens are to win, well, it'll be 5th time lucky after losing 4 finals in a row.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Was in hospital all weekend after knee surgery, watched both times and was so disappointed in both outcomes, the most boring team vs the most overrated and one dimensional team next week, just hope that the lesser of two evils, The Dragons, get up, coz I'm sick of all this dickriding of the chooks when they were quite gash most of the year and only managed to finish 6th.

Yeah also like my Super League, its quite an exiciting competition and great to see Wigan flying high again after their alarming sink a few years back.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

As much as it pains me I will be backing the Dragons in the decider for similar reasons above, and I hate Roosters fans, and I hate Braith Anasta.

Wigan should get up, they've been the form side all year and have a shitload of talent in their side. Their sink years ago was very alarming as they faced relegation for the first time ever, but thankfully have re-emerged into a great entity again


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Anasta getting captain of the year for a team finishing 6th, as Smith with coach of the year, was a total fucking joke and neither deserved it, and really, Todd Carney had been gash for ages, then suddenly he's the Dally M winner? I dunno, but if the Roosters get up and I hope to God they dont, we'll never hear the end of the cock riding (pun!) 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Smith as coach of the year was kinda alright, taking them from 16th to 6th, but yeah, Anasta as captain of the year was bullshit, as was Carney getting player of the year. Sure, may be biased, but Farah was better than him all year, hell even that Boyd c*nt was better.

Biggest crock of the Dally M's was Lewis getting lock of the year over Paul Gallen


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Carney getting player of the year was just. Farah wasn't close, Boyd was awesome but was much less of a match-winner than Carney which the judges generally will rate higher.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

here we go. even though i don't care much about either team i'm still pumped.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

come the fuck on.

we keep getting chances but rush it to much, attack the right side...

come on roosters!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Roosters raped the Dragons that half without getting much points to show for it.

Morris clearly went out before the Dragons try as well.

Creagh is getting pummeled, Weyman is a little bitch. Funnily i said it was worse than the Briggs/Green fight and then straight after the commentators mentioned it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Roosters choked. they choked fucking hard.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ah nothing better than seeing those chooks choke. Quite pleasing.

Roosters were lucky to have any points tbf, their first try was a total joke. "Dislodgement" does not exist within the rule book, they just make this shit up as they go along.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Soward played at the ball, constituting a strip in my book. It was way better than the Dragons first try where Morris was way out.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wet weather and Carney having 0 impact in the game allowed for a very easy win for the Dragons. Good on them winning, now everyone can shut up about them being chokers and premiership droughts etc.

Darius Boyd as Churchill medallist is bullshit when Costigan, Young, Fien & Nightingale played much better games than he did.

4/4 in my tips for grand finals though, a lot more successful than last year's 1/3 

Bring on the 4 nations


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

personally i thought Fien should've got it, Boyd didn't do much tbh.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Exactly. He had the last pass to one of Nightingale's tries but that's about all he did. I guess they were just desperate to give him some form of medal since he missed the Dally M medal


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

What a horrible advertisement for the game.....the refereeing standards are at an all time low. The coaches challenge flag would been thrown 10+ times in this match if it were the NFL, just horrible.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm convinced that they've forgotten the Clive Churchill Medal means best player on grand final day. But of course they give it to Boyd because he was the form Dragons player throughout the season - just like last year when Slater won it because he'd been the form player through the year, even though he admitted himself that Cronk was the best player on the field in the grand final. 

I would have given it to Jeremy Smith, TBH. I thought he was awesome.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I can see why they gave Boyd the Churchill medal. It was one of those typical Dragons performances where individually they do nothing special, but as a unit they were strong. So in that respect, you could have probably given it to any of the Dragons players. Can't say Boyd did much, although he did set up what was probably the match winner.

Congrats to the Dragons. They may not be everyone's favourite side but they've been the best all year. Always great to see Bennett cracking a smile once every few years as well.


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I read that earlier on NRL.com. Sad news, and so young.
> 
> Speaking of UK Super League, I'm hoping for a Wigan win in this year's grand final. Pat Richards has been playing some outstanding footy and they really deserve the title. However, if St Helens are to win, well, it'll be 5th time lucky after losing 4 finals in a row.


I'm a wigan fan so I must say I was very happy with the result  though Richards is out for 6 months now with a torn achilles . He still came out on crutches for the celebrations at the end. I must admit I had a bit of sympathy for Cunningham, it must be heartbreaking to retire after losing in the final, and he was one hell of a player.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wigan were monsterous, well played to them.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

So the Four Nations tournament gets underway this Saturday night with New Zealand facing England. Despite all the talk about our weakened side and NZ having depth, I really can't see us losing this tournament. PNG will be a cakewalk, England likewise, and NZ's two games will be tough but easily winnable.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> *Sydney-based NRL teams will have to host their opening finals games at either the Sydney Football Stadium or ANZ Stadium from next season.*
> 
> In a decision which brings the opening week of the post-season into line with the semi-finals in week two, finals will no longer be played at Sydney's suburban grounds.
> 
> ...


fucking terrible decision. what the fuck are they smoking? shouldn't be about money but rather home crowd support. hate getting home from night games at homebush and to a lesser extent the SFS.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd like to point out how hilarious Australia were against NZ in the Four Nations final, a bit late I know but still, 8*D

Oh and thats a crap decision but everything is about money these days, it doesn't really surprise me.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

It feels good to have a place to talk with other nrl fans


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> fucking terrible decision. what the fuck are they smoking? shouldn't be about money but rather home crowd support. hate getting home from night games at homebush and to a lesser extent the SFS.


Spot on. It's done to give non-Sydney teams even more of an advantage in the finals. Now we don't even get a home game in Week 1, whilst they get home games until Week 2 for Canberra, Newcastle, Cowboys & Titans, and until Week 3 for the Warriors, Storm and Broncos.

Last year, Tigers/Roosters, only got 33000 or so fans, into a 42000 seat stadium. They didn't even fill up the stadium and would of made much more of a spectacle had it been at Campbelltown or Leichhardt.

The whole value of earning a top 4 finish has been eradicated as well now for Sydney sides, and the home ground advantage has been wiped away. Why not just have every final at the SFS or ANZ, to make it far on everyone so that nobody has a home advantage for the finals (Roosters must play at ANZ, Bulldogs/Souths must play at SFS).

Terrible, terrible decision.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ See that would be logical, but we all know that's not how Gallop rolls.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_Rugby_League_World_Cup

2013 World Cup is already being organised in terms of scheduling, with 14 teams competing in this tournament (up from 10 in 2008) which is OK for the International game, and split into 4 pools. Pools A & B have 4 teams, Pools C & D have 3. Top 3 from A & B make the quarters, and the winners of C & D make them as well. A bit of a clutserfuck quarters system, but not like it will matter, obvious Australia/New Zealand final before it even gets underway


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> Meanwhile, Brett Finch was on the verge of going to Manly next season on a second-tier contract.
> 
> Finch was ready to accept a full-time role on Channel 7's The Matty Johns Show and play with the Sea Eagles on a deal worth about $50,000.
> 
> ...


c*nt  would've been the buy of the season to get Finch for 50k. Wigan also signed Hoffman and Lima.

the amount of awesome nrl players going over to England is a joke.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> c*nt  would've been the buy of the season to get Finch for 50k. Wigan also signed Hoffman and Lima.
> 
> *the amount of awesome nrl players going over to England is a joke.*


The lack of coin we can offer them over here is a joke.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

there should be a system that rewards loyalty. ie you get concessions in the cap for home growing players and keeping them around ie like Hindmarsh with the Eels etc.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

We either pay top dollar foe the players and have an uneven competition which could only be won by cashed up clubs (see the 80s and 90s for that), or keep it level and a more attractive brand where anyone can win it (unless your Cronulla).

Tigers are close to signing Mark Riddell on a second-tier contract which will be awesome as he can fill in very well for us when Farah is on Origin duty. If Lui doesn't avoid the wife beating charges, he could come into the main squad with Farah to halfback (although Farah doesn't suit that position).

Speaking of Tigers, we've got new jerseys for next year








&









Edit - Agree with Nick. A long service type initiative. Had that been in place, I doubt we'd of lost Brett Hodgson, Manly wouldn't of lost Menzies etc


----------



## Angle forever (Aug 11, 2010)

God I hate the off season,roll on Feb 12th when the Superleague season kicks off at Millenium Magic.
Oh by the way COME ON YOU SAINTS,beat the Goons.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

anyone see how fucking fat Inglis was on the news tonight? jesus christ he's packed on a fair few pounds.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Eric Grothe Jr retired 

I'll be the first to admit Parra are fucked for next year unless they manage to spectacularly poach Greg Inglis, which is unlikely but not impossible. They have so much money to spend yet buy useless people like Carl Webb, Reni Maitua and Chris Walker.

They lost 4 outside backs and are left with Walker, Burt, Reddy and Jordan Atkins. Sigh. There's always 2012.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

They also lost Johnathan Wright, he was pretty solid from the games he played this year.

I'm insanely over this Inglis saga - tell the stupid c*nt to take a paycut and fit in at a club, or fuck off from the NRL altogether. He isn't as good as the pricetag he's demanding suggests he is.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Talk that Inglis might go the the Bombers? WTF?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Let him go. He wants to chase the money, showing his real character, then fuck him off. Souths would be stupid to drop the players they're talking of dropping to accommodate him in their cap for next year.

If he does fuck off, then NSW have a slight advantage heading into Origin next year without him and Folau in the side :hb

Unrelated note, saw today that the WA Reds are tipped as hot favourites to get an NRL license in 2013 when the NRL expands to 18 teams, along with the Bears and a Rockhampton bid. All teams wanting a bid present in March 2011, and then they vote on it or something, and a decision is reached sometime next year. Increased teams and increased funding from TV networks for broadcast rights (fuck I hope it remains as 9 and Fox Sports, 7 & 10 are c*nts who would bounce it around AFL's games), then they might be able to increase the cap as well for money hungry pricks like Inglis


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Inglis is looking like a real c*nt with all of this bullshit. take a fucking pay cut you douche.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fuck the Reds, it's GOTTA be the Bears for the next NRL team. They deserve it, they were fucked over 10 years ago, and now they surely must be in next. WA teams flopped before and will again, the Bears still have a fairly large, loyal fanbase. BEARS.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i want the Bears to come back. the rivalry with us would be absolutely epic.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Isn't Inglis like a wife-beater or something as well? The NRL just glanced over that whole thing I can't even remember what is about. Bit of a double standard too when Brett Stewart was portrayed as Hitler for something it turns out was just a false accusation.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Inglis is looking like a real c*nt with all of this bullshit. take a fucking pay cut you douche.


Agreed.



Renegade™ said:


> Fuck the Reds, it's GOTTA be the Bears for the next NRL team. They deserve it, they were fucked over 10 years ago, and now they surely must be in next. WA teams flopped before and will again, the Bears still have a fairly large, loyal fanbase. BEARS.


Since they said 2 teams to be added, I'd say it'll be the Bears and the Reds, but Bears should be in without a doubt. WA don't take to league too much, as proven by the Reds of 95-97, but they have a new stadium being built and decent TV timezoning, so that's very attractive to TV folk and the NRL after their cash. Rockhampton won't get it, it's too remote to accommodate travelling fans/players etc for 12 games a year.



Sticksy said:


> i want the Bears to come back. the rivalry with us would be absolutely epic.


Fans fighting on the hills, and fights on the ground. Would be good to see.



X-Power said:


> Isn't Inglis like a wife-beater or something as well? The NRL just glanced over that whole thing I can't even remember what is about. Bit of a double standard too when Brett Stewart was portrayed as Hitler for something it turns out was just a false accusation.


Yeah, he slapped his missus around and got off because Storm hired a good lawyer to get him off (which is why they're after 30K for legal fees from him). Nothing is said about it because he's an abo, and heaven help they can't do something against an abo for what he did.

Joey had it right in origin, he's a black c*nt, and proving it further and further each day this nonsense continues.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Being a mad Rabbitohs Fan I am so disappointed they signed Inglis the guy is so unfit and will fizzle out. Also losing Beau Champion to the Storm is gonna hurt. He will be a superstar next year garunteed.

Also we signed Luke Burgess which is a good thing. I hope he's as good as Sam.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Time will tell just how good Inglis is, whether or not he was just taking advantage of superstars in his team, or is actually a talent on his own.

Burgess is meant to be good, and will boost the 20's for Souths.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Inglis is a terrible buy for the 2011 season. After that he is a good buy but he's still got a bunch of rehab and fitness to get through.


----------



## Aussie King (Jan 4, 2011)

Rush said:


> Inglis is a terrible buy for the 2011 season. After that he is a good buy but he's still got a bunch of rehab and fitness to get through.


Agreed, he is pushing 120 kg's. Anyone who watched the sprint with Bolt should be able to see how unfit he is. Don't know how he ever thought he could play AFL.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

John Lang has been talking of moving him to lock forward if his weight stays where it's at. Could be damaging from there given his ball play, but would be well contained by tough defence of the opposition (Johnson, Gallen, Parker, Heighington, Watmough etc)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the problem with Inglis is he still has to rehab from his surgeries, he's not going to be match fit before the start of the season.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Pretty much, and he's nowhere near as good as Tuqiri so he can't just walk back and be awesome.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

tuqiri? how does he relate to inglis here?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He came back without match fitness and dominated Manly in the first game of last season :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

without fitness? he came across from playing rugby in europe. he wasn't without match fitness you muppet.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Thought I might venture into this thread for once.

How is Canterburys pre-season going? I've been following them since about 2002, what a year to start following them though >.>. Lost a bit of interest over the last couple of years but I think ill at least watch every Bulldogs game this year .


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you guys recruited very well in the off season picking up Hodkinson from us (you bastards), Eastwood, Tolman, Keating and Lett + a few others. All of those players are in their young 20's and will be very solid players if the Bulldogs can keep them under the cap over the next few years.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

cronulla will make an impact this season. few good buys in wade graham and jeremy smith. also got colin best, who isn't great but is a step up on ferguson and covell atleast. was talking to kade snowden on christmas eve, he said we should push for top 8 atleast.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rush said:


> without fitness? he came across from playing rugby in europe. he wasn't without match fitness you muppet.


Union fitness is completely different to league fitness, son.

But your point is correct. Inglis will struggle to get into match fitness for the start of the season, and by the time he hits his strides he'll be out at origin and souths on their byes, so he won't make much of an impact for them at all.



-WR- said:


> Thought I might venture into this thread for once.
> 
> How is Canterburys pre-season going? I've been following them since about 2002, what a year to start following them though >.>. Lost a bit of interest over the last couple of years but I think ill at least watch every Bulldogs game this year .


You're going to lose in Round 1. Prepare for that 

Other than that, recruited well, Noddy has shifted to a coaching role, and they should have a much better season this year



Rush said:


> you guys recruited very well in the off season picking up Hodkinson from us (you bastards), Eastwood, Tolman, Keating and Lett + a few others. All of those players are in their young 20's and will be very solid players if the Bulldogs can keep them under the cap over the next few years.


Lett is terrible. The only reason he played NSW Cup for Shellharbour was because they couldn't get anyone else to play fullback.

Still, that may be because he was in a terrible team, and might have a better go of it this year.



Josh said:


> cronulla will make an impact this season. few good buys in wade graham and jeremy smith. also got colin best, who isn't great but is a step up on ferguson and covell atleast. was talking to kade snowden on christmas eve, he said we should push for top 8 atleast.


If Gallen, Tupou and Smith strike up a solid connection, you'll have a solid backrow that will be up with the best in the league. Wade Graham is a great young talent, absolutely raped us in the 1st half of a Toyota Cup game at Campbelltown last year, and should strike up a decent combo with Tim Smith. You have a solid forward pack (Douglas, Snowden, Morris, Gallen, Tupou and Smith), and if your halves fire, you should do a lot better than seasons past. Don't forget Nathan Gardner from the back either, another great young talent.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

not really expecting much from smith. i'm hoping albert kelly and graham are the halves combination at the end of the season. our forward pack is one of the best in the nrl and yeah gardner is a total gun.

we also signed two of the titans young wingers that they were pretty angry got away, so hopefully they should develop.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Kelly would be worth a shot if Smith fails to make his mark again. Either he or Porter could be good, Porter has a smart kicking game and is also solid in defence.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

[email protected] read in the Herald Sun from yesterday I think, that Inglis was playing the pokies at some RSL. They were like "aren't you ment to be getting fit/better.."

Pretty random, just thought I'd share *shrugs*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Union fitness is completely different to league fitness, son.
> 
> But your point is correct. Inglis will struggle to get into match fitness for the start of the season, and by the time he hits his strides he'll be out at origin and souths on their byes, so he won't make much of an impact for them at all.


yeah b/c playing Union is be the equivalent of doing no exercise while ballooning your weight while rehabbing 2 different injuries. trololol.

there's a difference but it is negligable when combined with a half decent preseason.

____________


seeing as there is no rugby thread i'm going to use this to talk about union as well.

Tahs to take the australian division and then bomb in the semis. count on it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

We should restart the this thread for 2011, and get Mikey to sticky it (AFL has one, why can't we?)

Agreed on the Tahs taking the Australian division. Interesting how the Rebels will perform, I think they'll beat out the Force for 4th. Bulls to sweep the South African division, and the Crusaders to take the NZ division. Other finalists I'd guess will be the Stormers, Hurricanes, Chiefs and either the Brumbies or the Sharks


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nah just keep it and get Mike to stick it.

there's only 6 finalists benny


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

That there is. Scrap the Chiefs off that list then.


----------



## punksterpunk (Dec 11, 2010)

mate


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lazer.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fuck Rugby 8*D

Looking forward to another season of Manly lolz.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck you.

ironic coming from the loltastic Knights supporter.

but yeah, we're going to struggle this year. getting rid of Farrar is a huge mistake that will bite us in the ass. As will losing Perry, Hodkinson and Bailey. actually not Bailey, he was gash but the other 3 are big losses and we haven't recruite well enough to cover.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Interesting to see if Stewart can last a full game this season 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if Stewart fires we'll make the finals easy. if he doesn't then we might scrape the 8 barely :/

Injuries and suspensions will rape us this year. Our depth is pretty shite.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

roosters top 4.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

maybe you can get lucky and kick a field goal from 30 out every game


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

that would be pretty awesome


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rush said:


> fuck you.
> 
> ironic coming from the loltastic Knights supporter.
> 
> but yeah, we're going to struggle this year. getting rid of Farrar is a huge mistake that will bite us in the ass. As will losing Perry, Hodkinson and Bailey. actually not Bailey, he was gash but the other 3 are big losses and we haven't recruite well enough to cover.


You got rid of Farrar? What were they thinking. Huge loss.

Perry was a cap issue wasn't it, and he wanted back to Newcastle?

And Hodkinson chased the money. 2nd year syndrome might bite him in the ass (his quality of play dipped once it was known he was moving on from Manly last year).


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hodkinson isnt that great really. one of the better defensive halves, but nothing else he did impressed me really.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

he was solid. from a first year halfback thats a good thing. he suited our style of play.

salary cap forced Farrar out which fucking sucks.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Orford with the Raiders for this year. good signing for them, they need an old head to help steer the young blokes around the park.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If he and Campese form a solid connection, and they aren't too far back when Campese returns (last I heard was a Round 12 return), then they can give the premiership a real challenge


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I doubt the Raiders come close to the top 4 let alone the Premiership.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Raiders should make the 8. Depends on if their backline stars (Dugan, Campese etc) fire.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I think they'll nab 8th spot again, aside from a solid halves pairing and a promising if overrated at times fullback, they're not exactly bankable picks, they could once again defy the odds, or they could take that wooden spoon easy. They're a tough one to predict.

I think however we can all predict another sicknote for Brett Stewart 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stewart for Dally M :side:


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ Ill go with Cam Smith.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Renegade™;9219628 said:


> I think they'll nab 8th spot again, aside from a solid halves pairing and a promising if overrated at times fullback, they're not exactly bankable picks, they could once again defy the odds, or they could take that wooden spoon easy. They're a tough one to predict.
> 
> I think however we can all predict another sicknote for Brett Stewart 8*D


Shillington and Learoyd-Lahrs are a decent prop combination, Fensom and Harrison do great things at second row, and Alan Tongue is steering the ship nicely from lock. Waddell does alright at hooker, so their forward pack is good enough to lay a platform for Campese and Orford if they're good enough to guide them. Dugan is overrated but he sure does have some talent at his disposal, and they got rid of the terrible Monaghan so Vidot and Drury Low can do great things on the wing.

There season depends on how much damage they inflict on themselves without Campese in the side. He's expected back in Round 12, so if they have at least 5 wins on the board by then, they'll be a shot at the 8 for sure.

Highly doubt they'll collect the spoon. Eels or Sharks for mine.



Rush said:


> Stewart for Dally M :side:


Wouldn't surprise me, especially if Carney can win it.

Edit - Farah is my pick. If he has a consistent season he'll be right up the top again


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Farah and Marshall win never win the Dally M. They both take points off each other.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lmao the Sharks wont get the spoon ben


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Knights will be up there for the spoon.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Knights arent getting the spoon, Sharks have a perma claim on that these days 8*D


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Eels are getting the spoon. Sad, but probably true. D:


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

> Knights board approves $100m buyout
> 
> Thursday, January 20, 2011 - 10:25 AM
> 
> ...


http://www.bigpondsport.com/knights-board-approves-100m-buyout/tabid/91/newsid/66361/default.aspx


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

oh yeah and this;



> Cowboys nab Hall
> Wednesday, January 19, 2011 - 4:50 AM
> 
> Source: BigPond Sport
> ...


http://www.bigpondsport.com/cowboys-nab-hall/tabid/91/newsid/66308/default.aspx


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Good news for Newcastle to become financially stable (although the drug trade already managed that :side

Cowboys have signed well, and IMO will be in the mix come seasons end


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Cowboys signing Dallas is a good pickup. That dude is a tackling machine.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sickburn said:


> Cowboys signing Dallas is a good pickup. That dude is a tackling machine.


For sure. If they didn't lose O'Donnell to the UK they'd have a menacing pack.

When Tate returns from injury their centres will also be good. If Thurston fires, they can go places.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if Thurston stays injury free i'll be amazed.

Hall is a good signing. He's not a headline grabber but he does his job solidly. Was a good servent for us.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Dallas Johnson is a top signing, Hall is a decent one too.

Tate, am I the only guy who doesn't really rate him anymore? I mean, a few years ago he was a good player but I think he's not the same and he's one bad injury away from ruining his life. Hang up the boots son.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He's not the same but is still owning bitches when he's injury free. The injury free part is holding him back though


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, great to see Dallas back he was a great player. Also Knights are very smart to pick up on that deal. It would have been so stupid if they didn't.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

anasta on the market for 2012, maybe even this season aswell.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I doubt anyone would be after Anasta really, except maybe the Sharks.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...d-role-in-betting-scandal-20110202-1ad7f.html



> EXCLUSIVE
> 
> Bulldogs front-rower Ryan Tandy has been arrested.
> 
> ...


Ughhhhhh, press conference from the Police coming up in 40 minutes. (3pm Sydney time)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Stupid cunt if it's true. Denied it when it first came out, and now has fucked up this season with another scandal before it even starts.

Contract terminated and life ban from the game. Dirty Melbourne bastards


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

like it wasn't obvious though


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

WallaBen86 said:


> Stupid cunt if it's true. Denied it when it first came out, and now has fucked up this season with another scandal before it even starts.
> 
> Contract terminated and life ban from the game. *Dirty Melbourne bastards*


Hey :no:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol Braith Anasta. Sharks would defo go for a player of his quality, or lack there of 8*D


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

atleast we have a halves pairing. youve got mullen (lol) and youre forced to play gidley out of position. sounds like you do need him


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well obviously @ Nick.

IMO Anasta will be the "big" signing for the Central Coast Bears bid. If you can call someone like him a "big" signing.


----------



## punksterpunk (Dec 11, 2010)

i love NRL


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> *Manly coach Des Hasler has accused the NRL of double standards over the Todd Carney affair, questioning David Gallop’s decision not to ban the Roosters star.*
> 
> Hasler has questioned David Gallop and the NRL's decision not to ban Carney, while the Sea Eagles' Brett Stewart was outed for four weeks in 2009 for being intoxicated at a club function.
> 
> ...


http://www.foxsports.com.au/league/...dd-carney-affair/story-fn2mcuj6-1226016087266

Hasler speaking the truth here. Stewarts ban was a fucking joke and should've set a precedent. Instead because Gallop is a limp wristed ****** he's too hesitant to make the big calls on other players.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Agreed 100%. You ban one player, the precedent is set for everyone else. Especially a repeat offender who was sworn to a sobriety vow and broke it.

Gallop didn't ban the cunt because the Roosters are nothing without him, and he needs them inserting their dicks into his ass to feel good at the end of each day.

-------------

In S15 news, up the Crusaders. 9 wins in a row now against them 'Tahs


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sXe_Maverick said:


> In S15 news, up the Crusaders. 9 wins in a row now against them 'Tahs


Offical NRL Discussion Thread


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Is part of being 'the new face of the game' that you must get in trouble before the season starts? :no:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

marshall is a thug. $50,000 fine


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ the Benji Marshall thing being called a "scandal". If a guy calls him a black Kiwi cunt, which is what I read, then he shouldn't have just had a little altercation - he should have beaten the shit out of him.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Proud of Benji for belting the bastard. Uncalled for to target players like this.

If the NRL do anything to Benji after not doing shit about Todd Carney, then they prove they're a gutless bunch of cowards pandering to the richer clubs.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Benji is at fault here. Yeah, the bloke was an absolute dickhead but he walked back over to him and then hit him. He knows whats going to happen and as hard as it is you just have to keep walking and not react.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Not the first time Benji has been in a situation like that either, didn't some bloke ask for a photo then try slap him to get a reaction or something...?


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh and Slater to play round 1, wooooooooooooooooo!
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/nrl/billy-slater-cleared-to-play-manly/story-e6frfgbx-1226017860681


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Carney out of round 1. Wooo


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

lol.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Carney out of round 1. Wooo


We still won.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Well fuck Thurston, he was warned about being a little bitch and kicking the ball away.
Then in that scrum, twice he was told to put the ball in and he didn't to chew up time!

I'll agree, Brisbane didn't deserve the win, but it was a shitty game overall.
Hoffman was the only good player on our team to be honest.

And then Thurston gets MOTM over Bowen, what the fuck.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Souths and Roosters was a decent game but the defense was absolutely shocking. couldn't give a fuck about cowboys/broncos


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Storm play toingt


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Storm won, wooooo hoooo we're playing for points again.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

This thread is so dead.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LOL Manly. Owned.

Shame the Roosters won, let the dick riding begin.

Come on Newcastle, thoroughly expecting to get raped at work by either angry or jovial Panthers fans later this arvo.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

is the season over yet


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Storm had a good result, even though the commentary team didn't seem as excited for them as they did Manly.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

GREEN MACHINE


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Storm had a good result, even though the commentary team didn't seem as excited for them as they did Manly.


They always hate on Melbourne but.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

5 right so far. Not bad considering everyone else I talk to is on 2-3


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck this season.

up the TAHS


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

cronulla aren't last thanks to penrith :hb


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

My favourite part is when Newcastle demolished the second best team last season and Manly lost to the "wooden spooners".

Rit RUSH? 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tahs aren't winning shit either Nicky.

Picked Tigers by 24-20 tonight on MG's twitter contest. Got 3/7 in tips so far, fucking upsets and shit teams not playing to potential


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Average win for Brisbane, but ill take it 

Fuckin Eels, never liked them, tipped them thinking its easy two points and they lost. Well noone tipped Brisbane so I got those 2 points atleast


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

We're back!!!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

UP UP CRONULLA


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lmao at the Dragons


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao St George you fucking muppets. Yeah I went terrible with tipping, but seeing the Dragons lose makes it much better.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

cronulla are 1-1 same as manly and the tigers. and the dragons are a better side that the warriors or roosters. cronulla confirmed for top 2 this season


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Storm top 4 easy.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao. According to Mark Geyer, the Dragons lost coz they didn't have Michael Weyman.

If they had that sack of crud on the park, they would've lost 16-0, not 16-10. It bemuses me that people actually rate this jobber.

Who's that on top of the table btw? 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey ADAM, how'd you like that MANLY performance?

WOLFMAN ran riot, as did little Hoppa.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Always hard when 3 of your players end up getting injured and can't play any further role, and then another plays on after a concussion. Just one of those days when nothing went right.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

> Australian captain Darren Lockyer has announced he'll end his record-breaking rugby league playing career after this year and says he has no immediate aims of coaching.
> 
> Lockyer said he felt the timing would be right to move on after 17 seasons in first grade, and he remains available for all representative games in 2011 including the Four Nations tournament in England and Wales in October-November.
> 
> ...


NRL.com

Im pretty sure that people here hate the man. 
But 17 years of loyalty and a national caption, I for one will miss the guy.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't hate him. He's one of the legends of the game. I respect him, he's had a great career.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He's a legend and one of the games greats. Will be sorely missed, except Origin time 8*D


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Storm are getting ass raped.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

put it this way, if Lockyer played for Manly or even NSW i'd be all up his ass but as he's a Queenslander, fuck him :side:

Storm got fucked up.

You're just jelly that Manly are better than the Knights renegade.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm not even jelly cuz, but I think you're a little mad.

Oh and whoa @ The Cowboys. Big result for them.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> I'm not even jelly cuz, but I think you're a little mad.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lmao at the debate here

talk to me when you beat the reigning premiers


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lmao at the Sharks.

Talk to us when you don't win the wooden spoon (could be a few years 8*D)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

So Bennett likely to return to Broncos, or even the Knights have been discussed. He will not be at Dragons next year. 

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/league-news/benny-on-the-run-20110329-1cev4.html


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Bad news for the Dragons (suck shit though) and an exciting prospect for Souths and Newcastle. Hopefully he doesn't go back to Brisbane.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

The Gladiator will bring Bennett to the Bunnys.

It's ok guys, we will still end up not making the 8... Like usual.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Renegade™ said:


> lmao at the Sharks.
> 
> Talk to us when you don't win the wooden spoon (could be a few years 8*D)


newcastle won one more recently than cronulla bitch


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

newcastle have TINKLER now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Newcastle played well. Dragons held on, close at 20-18.

Roosters beat Tigers 24-6. Preparing sxe's sig now.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks heaps Kenny. Although I think it's over sig limits, so you might want to resize it or something.

Pitiful from us today. Absolutely pitiful. Farah should have the surgery he needs, no point playing on with the injury if he'll put in efforts like this.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

CONN.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Thanks heaps Kenny. Although I think it's over sig limits, so you might want to resize it or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, sig bets are dangerous.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sent you the resize.

DANIEL CONN


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

gods of football


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Link doesnt work Kenny

Edit - fixed. Fucking bets


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Good weekend of footy, lots of close matches. Looking forward to Dogs and Melbourne tomorrow.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Storm are back on our winning ways. Awesome match.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bulldogs just weren't good enough.

How poor has Orford been so far? Really having a stinker of a start to the season.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pretty poor that Ben got banned. Sigbet has not been fulfilled because of that.

Also, Newcastle shown good signs against Dragons last week. With new ownership now, I see them getting better and better.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Pretty poor that Ben got banned. Sigbet has not been fulfilled because of that.
> 
> Also, Newcastle shown good signs against Dragons last week. With new ownership now, I see them getting better and better.


How many days did he have left? I'm sure sXe will follow through on his WallaBet with you.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well it started Sunday afternoon. He got banned two days ago? So he had like 5 days left.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

WALLABET. I lol'd.

Things are promising for the Knights atm but we'll see what happens. We also have a fuckload of islanders in the side now, really surprised me the last two seasons. I guess they got the BULK tho.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Rabbitohs will get Bennett, Crowes star power will pull him in.

Btw Rabbitohs are so hot and cold, which is such a disappointment. considering the side they have. fpalm


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i reckon he'll go to the Knights. Try and build them up just to prove he's the fucking man.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Sharks to beat the loleagles by 20, you read it hear first. 8*D


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Renegade™ said:


> Sharks to beat the loleagles by 20, you read it hear first. 8*D


You must be joking, Sharks to win by 40.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

we're missing Brett Stewart and watmough and we'll still beat the Sharks. FORAN and CHERRY-EVANS to win it for us.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao. Watmough is fucking garbage anyways. Has been shit for the last 2 seasons.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Good win by the Warriors. They deserved it. 

Roosters made to many errors.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Well played to the Warriors. Penrith finally win at home and don't concede 40 points, and fuck you Cronulla for jobbing out with 5 mins to go :no:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> Sharks to beat the loleagles by 20, you read it hear first. 8*D





Walls Of Mike said:


> You must be joking, Sharks to win by 40.


what? fucking what?











FORAN and OLDFIELD. woooooo.


----------



## your ass is grass (Mar 4, 2011)

i love the NHL


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Wrong thread buddy.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bennett to coach Knights on a four year deal:

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...al-with-newcastle-knights-20110412-1dbqm.html


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rush said:


> i reckon he'll go to the Knights. Try and build them up just to prove he's the fucking man.


i love it when i'm right ;D


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Lack of Storm talk dissapoints me.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

What's there to say? We OWN, and shall be champions again. Broncos look like they're finally putting it all together, I reaaly enjoyed watching them play last year, and this year, they're looking even better.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Melbourne won't win the premiership.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm not surprised to see Bennett go to the Knights but a four year deal shocked me, I was expecting 2 years at Newcastle before a return to the Broncos to finish off his career. This is great news for the Knights and they'll be a real premiership threat next year. Not saying that they won't go well this year because they will, but I expect a 3rd to 6th finish and them dropping out pretty early in the finals.

I'm also not surprised to see the Eels starting off the season quite awfully, getting smashed by the Storm, which was pathetic but at least it was against a real quality team, and Penrith, which was inexcusable. They've showed promise with their two wins but if they make it to the top 8 I'll be shocked. At this point I probably wouldn't bet money against them being in the bottom four.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Having Bennett doesn't change the fact that the Knights are woeful. It will be a couple of years before Bennett gets them to be a solid contender.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Well they've already got a decent enough squad and with some good buys for next year they could be right up there. Bennett makes all the difference to a team as shown by the Dragons evolving from chokers to frontrunners of the competition. I'm not saying the Knights will win the comp next year but they'll come closer than they have for a long time.

edit- and as I write this, I read that one of the 'good buys' Tinkler was after in Jamal Idris just signed a 5 year deal with the Titans instead


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You kidding? their squad is awful, no depth and a real lack of quality players.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Rush said:


> Melbourne won't win the premiership.


Their structures are proven to work in big game situations, and have guided them to premierships before. Obviously things have changed, and the team is no longer that powerhouse, but as long as they make it, their structures and certain players experience are sure to hold them in good stead.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Didn't say they wouldn't do well, i just don't see their young blokes holding up during the finals games.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

And Bennett said it wasn't about the money. Who works not to be paid. We all saw it coming...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rush said:


> You kidding? their squad is awful, no depth and a real lack of quality players.


We're talking about Newcastle tho buddy, not Manly 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Manly has a far better squad than Newcastle son. You only have to look at all our youth players coming through the ranks. Foran, Oldfield, Cherry-Evans, Hopoate, Buhrer (hell you could also count Hodkinson even though he fucked off to the Dogs). All are quality players and will have bright futures for the club. Newcastle has fuck all in terms of youth development, just look at how much of a flop Mullen is turning out to be. Uate is your best young player by a considerable margin.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ calling those guys "quality" already. None of them are quality as of yet.

Also Mullen has played quite well so far this season and is still pretty damn young and will improve. Your hate for him is really sad.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

My hate for him is sad? pretty sure thats about all i've ever said on him.

When i said quality i meant in terms of their age, however Foran is quality now. Your hate for Manly is what is sad, son 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hating the fact that Brisbane and Dragons are top 3. Hopefully they start losing games and piss off from the top, I can't handle their praise in the media.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Carney Carney Carney :no:


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh yeah and another win for Storm.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WALLABEN, it's only fair if you continue with that sigbet. You were banned, that doesn't mean you get away from the sig.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

CONN

Manly going well, ADAM is getting ready to off himself 8*D


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol Manly. They'll lose by 10 on Friday to the Panthers, you read it here first 8*D



> Your hate for Manly is what is sad, son


Everyone hates Manly son, even Manly's own fans know they're a scum of a club.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

we'll win by at least 20


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I might be making my way down to Newcastle on the 26th June to catch up with an old uni friend of mine. Her and her friend claim they can "drink me under the table". So before doing that, we'll be going to Newcastle vs Roosters. I've never been to the stadium before, any good ADAM?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I hated Newcastle the two times I've been. Not a fan at all of their stadium.

Manly will beat Penrith, and quite comfortably. Rene you should be concerned about the green machine on Sunday son


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

the new stadium is pretty good. the fans are horrible though

also fuck the refs. cronulla have been screwed over the past two weeks. first that fat piece of shit george rose scores off a forward pass. then in the newcastle game uate scores of a knock on and gardner is taken out.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The Green Machine? You having a laugh WALLABEN?

We'll do the Raiders by atleast 12. No probs. They're jobbing hard this season.



> that fat piece of shit george rose


Josh presents a top argument. Manly making up for the loss of their previous talentless sack of lard in Cuthbertson. 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you're as jelly as Rose's gut.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

That's a whole lotta jello.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Anybody else think that the Storm may struggle to get a decent crowd monday? Parking will be fucked and people may not be bothered to make a big day of it with the various ANZAC ceremonies and the Essendon v Collingwood game. It'd be interesting to see how many they draw.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd imagine they'd get a few thousand coming over from the MCG after that game finishes, and they usually pull in 12k a game anyway, plus the NZ ex-pats will give a boost to the attendance, so nah, I don't think they'll struggle to make a good crowd.

My tips for this week: Tigers, Manly, Cowboys, Bulldogs, Canberra, Titans, Dragons, Storm


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I've got Tigers to beat Broncos, and Manly to beat Penrith in my multi bet

(along with Brisbane u/20, Manly U/20, Blues, Crusaders and Coventry).


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol Penrith. Such a shame.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

don't know why you backed our u'20s team kenny, they're rubbish.

lol at the Panthers. pissed that we let them get 2 soft tries at the end to make it look like it was a close game.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Tigers to beat Broncos please. 

And Titans to job out this season .. never really liked them to be honest.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

HarlemHeat said:


> Tigers to beat Broncos please.
> 
> And Titans to job out this season .. never really liked them to be honest.


bit late, they already played and Broncos won


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rush said:


> *don't know why you backed our u'20s team kenny, they're rubbish.*
> 
> lol at the Panthers. pissed that we let them get 2 soft tries at the end to make it look like it was a close game.


they were favourites :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

they've won like 1 game this season :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

tab screwed me over 

bulldogs should win this easy


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Rabbitohs fpalm


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

GREEN MACHINE. 12-0 up, 30 mins gone.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Green Machine fail again, Knights with 22 unanswered points to come away deserved victors.

Parra steal a win at the death against the Titans. Mistake riddled game, but still entertaining at the same time.

Dragons by 20 and Storm by 16 in tomorrow's games.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

im supporting our u/20's side now, safely in the top 8


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

ugh, Parra steal a win.

Go the Knights! 8*D

Deserved to win, Canberra were shite once they went 12 up. Hey WALLA, remember when you said the Knights should be worried about the GREEN MACHINE? I told you we'd do them in.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Knights were awful for 60 mins then turned it on at the end. They won't go far this year 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

we're going to get demolished by the dragons today


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

yay, Parra steal a win.

I'm expecting the Dragons and Storm to both win easily today, by large margins.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Dragons making so many errors, we can't execute. We're continually pressuring them though.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Lolroosters.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lmao at that 2nd half. If this was in the dry then Melbourne would've put 40 on the Warriors. As it was, they continually fucked up and gave the game away. They panicked hard in the last 10 when they had enough chances to win three games of footy let alone one.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Go the Warriors. RATINGS for the Lolroosters losing too 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

We'll beat the Knights. :side:


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Great effort for Warriors to win a Monday night game in Melbourne. Also was a record attendance in Melbourne, 23,000. Thats a good sign for NRL in Melbourne.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Ended up going to the Storm game, they let the Warriors have too much possesion and it cost them.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

How many different stadiums have you guys been at to watch NRL?

I've been to ANZ (so many times, I live 5 mins away), SFS, SCG, Toyota Stadium, Leichardt Oval, Brookvale Oval, Parramatta Stadium. I think there's a couple more.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

toyota and ausgrid


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Olympic Park and AAMI Park, although I have been to the SFS for the A-League.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.rugbyleaguemanager.co.uk/Games.php

Looks kinda good, free download, worth a try. I'll write a mini-review once I play it


----------



## boyinaus (Jan 19, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> http://www.rugbyleaguemanager.co.uk/Games.php
> 
> Looks kinda good, free download, worth a try. I'll write a mini-review once I play it


I've played it. It's pretty fun, if you can overlook small inaccuracies here and there. It's fairly in-depth, too, but nowhere near as good as say... the Football Manager games.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I've been to:

Campbelltown, Leichhardt, SFS, SCG, WIN Jubilee, WIN Stadium, Toyota Stadium, Brookvale, Ausgrid, Penrith Stadium, Parramatta Stadium, Canberra Stadium, North Sydney Oval, and Belmore. Only Sydney ground I haven't been to is ANZ.



boyinaus said:


> I've played it. It's pretty fun, if you can overlook small inaccuracies here and there. It's fairly in-depth, too, but nowhere near as good as say... the Football Manager games.


Yeah I know it won't be anywhere near as good as FM, but something good to play nonetheless. Going to take a Bundy Cup team to NRL and become world champions. Well, that's the plan anyway


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been to ANZ, SFS, Parramatta Stadium, Leichhardt Oval, Brookvale Oval and Penrith Stadium. Leichhardt Oval is by far the best and most exciting place to watch.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Been to Brookie, ANZ (ie the one at homebush), SFS and Bluetongue. When ANZ is full (been there twice when its packed, New Zealand vs Wales world cup and Sharks vs Warriors semi 2002) then its amazing. Other than that, SFS is good and i love Brookie oval despite its scummy-ness.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I thought Toyota Stadium was pretty good, even though it was in the shitty shire.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe_Maverick said:


> http://www.rugbyleaguemanager.co.uk/Games.php
> 
> Looks kinda good, free download, worth a try. I'll write a mini-review once I play it


played half the first half, was beating Bradford 18-0 with Manly. Everything was blurry, had no idea how to do anything so i stuck it on auto-manage and on the fastest speed. Lost 25-18. Its fucking awful. FM is about 10000x better.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Been to North Sydney Oval, SFS, Homebush Stadium, Sydney Showground, Penrith Stadium (refuse to call it Centerbet or CUA), Bluetongue Stadium and Parramatta Stadium.

Is the NRL manager thingo really that bad RUSH?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, i'll load it up and post a screenshot


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks like Football Manager done with paint.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

well, we're fucking rubbish atm. this trend looks like it's going to continue. all that possession for nothing. by the sounds of it, manly got screwed?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Roosters need to relearn how to attack within the opposition 20 metre line. They had enough ball in great field position to win 3 games, and should of put the Titans away big time.

Melbourne were clinical in disposing of the Knights, and it looks like Gidley's test and origin callups are in huge doubt with a shoulder injury in the first half tonight.

Nah Kenny, Manly weren't screwed imo. With the alledged 8-point try, Ash Graham went to kick the ball away and his knees clipped Hopoate, and there was nothing wrong with that imo, so Lyon & Manly can shut the fuck up about that (especially when fat cunts like George Rose flop on every tackle and dive with knees to the back). With Oldfield's no-try, The ball came off the Cowboys player, and went back to Jamie Lyon, who tried to scoop the ball up, but it went forward towards another Eagle, and Lyon advanced forward to pick it up, then passed it to Oldfield who ran 60m for the supposed try, but imo it was judged correctly as a knock-on as the ball clearly went forward - Laurie Daley was ingesting some serious acid if he thought that the ball went backwards. Cowboys played amazing for 60 minutes, then dropped off and let Manly back in big time. It's a huge flaw in the Cowboys game that needs to be rectified if they are to be any chance this season.

5/5 in tipping, with Warriors, Tigers & Dragons tipped for tomorrow. Optimistic about a perfect round, but you can never trust the Warriors, and I have a bad feeling about the Canberra game. Dragons should win by a landslide to go top of the table though.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Manly were robbed; I don't agree with the 8 point try but that definitely wasn't a knock on from Jamie Lyon. Understandable if a referee ruled on it but the video ref looked at it several times and still got it wrong which is rather pathetic. I'm not complaining however as I'm 5/5 in tipping so far and I'm in dire need of the perfect round. Of course, I would gladly sacrifice that to see Parra beat St. George today, but I may as well wish for winning the lottery because that's not happening either.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ben, we got bent over by the refs and violated. Garbage but what do you expect when the entire bunch of referees are a fucking joke?


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

8/8 this week, am rather happy about it 

Btw the Australian team was just named...



> Fullback: Billy Slater (Melbourne Storm)
> Wing: Brett Morris (St George Illawarra Dragons)
> Centre: Greg Inglis (South Sydney Rabbitohs)
> Centre: Justin Hodges (Brisbane Broncos)
> ...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Solid team although Yow Yeh over Hayne is a bit of a joke.

8/8 as well in tipping.

The officials in that Canberra/Tigers game need to be shot. Dugan's 2 tries came from a kncok-on and a forward pass, yet were aloud? Um, okay.

Sorry Nicky, but the ball to me went forward from Lyon, thus constituting a knock-on


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

no, we got robbed and you want Hayne in the Aussie team? fuck that. its a joke he even got selected for City. Teams yet again being picked on name rather than form is fucking infuriating. We are going to get raped by Queensland again this year b/c NSW will select an absolute garbage side.

Cuthbertson making a rep team, lmfao. some of the selections were garbage.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at wanting to select hayne. are you gould in disguise?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

jamal idris in the side :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Hayne will be in the NSW side regardless of his form this year, and he should be at fullback. Although his club form has been way under potential in the last two years he always seems to play his best in Origin.

I'm pretty happy with the Aussie side though, good to see Yow Yeh picked there but Idris really shouldn't be. I really don't give a shit about City/Country either and I won't until selectors actually use it to help picking the NSW side. Atm it's just based on reputation and incumbency if that's a word, with maybe one or two players selected on form if they're playing is too good to ignore.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Who would you have on the wing instead of Hayne? Tuqiri and Boyd are injured, and the rest of the good wingers are New Zealanders.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

OLDFIELD 8*D


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ picking Yow Yeh and Creagh.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Am I wrong to be thinking that on form alone Yow Yeh deserves his spot more then even Morris?

I ask cause if I just say that he is Im sure I will feel the full wrath of the WF footy gods.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Form? What form? I am yet to see him have a good game for 80 minutes. Sure he has the odd attacking marvel move, or big leap to catch a bomb, but that's it. Exploitable in defence and a terrible selection.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok ok easy tiger.

I asked a question cause clearly the genral WF NRL knowledge is far above my own...


So who would you have picked? Whats your current perfect team?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

1. Kurt Gidley
2. Michael Gordon
3. Mark Gasnier
4. Josh Morris
5. Brett Morris
6. Jamie Soward
7. Jarrad Mullen/Trent Hodkinson
8. Kade Snowden
9. Michael Ennis
10. Luke Douglas
11. Tom Learoyd-Lahrs
12. Nathan Hindmarsh
13. Paul Gallen

14. Luke Lewis
15. Aiden Tolman
16. Tim Mannah
17. Greg Bird

should be the nsw side


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Josh Dugan
Michael Gordon
Mark Gasnier
Josh Morris
Brett Morris
Jamie Soward
Jarrod Mullen/Trent Hodkinson
Luke Douglas
Robbie Farah
Dan Hunt
Nathan Hindmarsh
Tom Learoyd-Lahrs
Paul Gallen

Aiden Tolman
Greg Bird
Michael Ennis
Brett White

Easily a better side because lumps of crud like Snowden are absent 8*D


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

maybe (not really) but then you've got brett white in your side. no softer prop has ever played the game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ 

Kade Snowden and Michael Weyman are playing it right now. White isn't soft, what a delirious comment to make.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> Josh Dugan
> Michael Gordon
> Mark Gasnier
> Josh Morris
> ...


take out Mullen, White and Farah. Ennis at hooker, Hodkinson at half back, Hinchcliffe on the bench with Mannah or Snowden on the bench as well


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

You cannot be serious about Snowden? He's Weyman with hair. 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He's not great but we're really lacking good props in NSW.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

I skipped the test and watched City/Country and it wasn't a bad game but overall it didn't really accomplish anything except injuring Soward and Champion. Either the NSW selectors actually watch the game and use it for a genuine Origin trial (in which case some of the older guys like Hindmarsh and Ryan would be playing) or they make it a chance for people who haven't played origin to have a representative match. I wouldn't mind it that way, having only people with no (or something like less than three) Origin games available to play City/Country and use it for the guys like Nathan Merritt, Preston and Luke Burt who have been consistently good but not big enough or impressive enough for Origin.

But yeah, nobody in the match really had a standout game and I don't think it made the jobs of the NSW selectors any easier.

Here's the NSW team I would pick at this point, going by the assumption that Gidley and Soward will be out.

1. Jarryd Hayne
2. Akuila Uate
3. Mark Gasnier
4. Jamal Idris
5. Brett Morris
6. Greg Bird
7. Jarrod Mullen/Trent Hodkinson/Mitchell Pearce (mostly out of the first two but too early to tell)
8. Luke Douglas
9. Robbie Farah
10. Jason King
11. Anthony Watmough
12. Nathan Hindmarsh
13. Paul Gallen

14. Tom Learoyd-Lahrs
15. Aiden Tolman
16. Tim Mannah
17. Josh Dugan

Hindmarsh should be captain.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hayne can fuck off tbh. He was shit for City and he's been shit for the Eels. Hinchcliffe needs to be there in the Origin team, Farah has been average this year especially with his injury.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...-england-aged-37/story-e6frexnr-1226050741319

legend.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Rush said:


> Hayne can fuck off tbh. He was shit for City and he's been shit for the Eels. Hinchcliffe needs to be there in the Origin team, Farah has been average this year especially with his injury.


I'm not a huge, huge follower of the sport, but this is something I've wanted to bring up for awhile. Hayne had one good year, the year Eels made the grand final, and since then, he's been useless. People need to get off of his dick.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nah, he's had more than 1 good year and is one of the better fullbacks and 2nd best player for the Eels (Hindmarsh is clearly number 1) but he's in terrible form. If he gets selected for Origin is just goes to show why we've lost the last 4-5 series in a row or whatever it is. We pick on name value rather than form and its beyond irritating.

I would rather see Hopoate in the side than Hayne. Dugan should be selected there though. Shame Stewart has had such a poor run of injuries.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Stojy said:


> I'm not a huge, huge follower of the sport, but this is something I've wanted to bring up for awhile. Hayne had one good year, the year Eels made the grand final, and since then, he's been useless. People need to get off of his dick.


Gould's been riding it so much he's raw.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Rush said:


> Hayne can fuck off tbh. He was shit for City and he's been shit for the Eels. Hinchcliffe needs to be there in the Origin team, Farah has been average this year especially with his injury.


Hayne has been out of form but the few pockets of form he's shown, as well as his experience and the fact that he always has played well for NSW in the past (even in a losing team) should be enough to get him picked over Dugan, at least for game one considering the amount of time Dugan has been out this season. Hopoate's not ready to represent yet either imo, but there's no question he will in the future.

Regarding Farah, I agree that he's been out of form but I really hate Ennis and this 'made for Origin' bullshit that the media plays up regarding him and guys like Beau Scott. There's no such thing. Ennis is too much of a liability with the things he does, like that penalty he gave away last year to lose NSW Origin 3 (iirc) (Beau Scott is overrated as well, good defender but no attacking spark). Hinchcliffe is of course a possibility but the City/Country game was the first time I saw him play and he impressed me, but with Cam Smith playing for Melbourne, how often does he even get to play for his club?


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Storm win 29-22..just another day at the office.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hinchcliffe plays regularly, just not always at hooker. He's a good player and he's in better nick than Farah and Ennis.

Hayne has been woeful, and your argument is the exact same basis that NSW selectprs use. He's not in good form, just because he used to be doesn't warrant a selection. Currently Dugan is better, Hopoate is better, Gidley and Mini are better as well. Shame Gidley is injured, he actually warrants a selection this year.

As for Beau Scott, why does he need an attacking spark? he's a 2nd rower, its up to the halves, fullback and hooker to provide the creativity. Speaking of halves, Carney is back soon. Hopefully he can fuck shit up and get himself in the Origin side.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

My NSW side, for now (providing all are 100%):

Dugan, B.Morris, Gasnier, J.Morris, Uate, Soward, Hodkinson, Hunt, Farah, Bailey, Hindmarsh, Bird, Gallen (c), Int: Gidley, Douglas, Creagh, Scott

If injuries prevent this, I'd have Leayroyd-Lahrs, Ennis, Lyon, Idris, and Heighington on backup.

------------------------

Titans are woeful this season. Angers me still that we lost to this pathetic team. Never in the contest today and looked totally lost out there.

Dragons were their boring selves once more, even with the injuries they had other cunts to fill in and do the "grind" that has bored the rest of the league the last 3 years. Christ it's frustrating watching this team play. Cowboys botched several attacking chances, and if they were good enough, could of got over the line.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

With all the talk about the NSW team, I'm beginning to think that Mullen isn't going to get picked, with Soward and Pearce taken over him. I'm biased because I'm a Newcastle supporter, but if Mullen doesn't get picked, there's something wrong. They need to pick it on form and right now Pearce's form isn't worth picking him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mullen is woeful and is not up to Origin standard. Hodkinson, Pearce or even Carney if he plays well in the next few weeks i'd rather have in the side.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

I think Mullen's attacking game is what NSW needs. His defence is a bit suspect but that's the case for Pearce too. Pearce for me just hasn't had the form this year to warrant selection. I'd be fine with Hodkinson too, but I think Mullen deserves it more. In the end, it really won't matter that much as I can't see NSW winning the series. I'm probably going to the 2nd game with some mates so hopefully they can win that one.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hodkinson should of been selected for City to stake his claim in the "selection trial." Pearce is absolute trash, and we're fucked if he's the halfback in game 1. Brisbane are saying Wallace should be considered, fuck me that's a terrible call right there.

I can see though that we'll pick the name players, again, and get beaten, again, and wonder where it all went wrong, again.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Was so suprised to see one of my former schoolmates to be playing in the Canberra side tonight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

good win by Manly, beautiful hat trick by Snake. legend. 

defense was brilliant, but as per usual our discipline was awful. if we could cut back on the dumb penalties we give away we'd be absolutely lethal.

Mullen isn't Origin standard. Pearce is way better.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

At least Mullen has some variety in his attack, Pearce is all-round garbage. Still, I'm hopeful Hodkinson gets the nod, because he's actually been in good form all year. You could also have Hornby unretire from rep footy, and his combo with Soward etc has proven itself at club level, could do likewise at Origin (but the less Dragons involved, the better).

----------------------

Onto Super Rugby, and it seems that my pre-season picks for conference champions is well out the window. Reds are easily ahead of the Australian conference, Stormers likewise the South African's, whilst the Blues and Crusaders are jousting out the Kiwi conference. Going to be an absolute beltr this weekened between the Reds and Blues, really hoping the Reds get up because a) I'm tired of the Blues and their penalty fetish, b) the reds would almost clinch the conference, and c) it'd give us the chance to move back atop the NZ rankings


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Claiming Pearce is better than Mullen just shows how ridiculously bias you are against him RUSH.

Hodkinson should be the HB, but I don't think he's gonna get it, and therefore when you consider Mullen and Pearce, Mullen is easily the better player in every single facet of the game.

lol Canberra are awful this year too. Doesn't surprise me, they do have Orford and all. 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Orford's name on the Dally M medal will forever ruin its prestige and value. What a useless purchase from Canberra for this season - going to be something special for them to avoid the spoon.

I've done an NSW side, might as well go with Queensland now

Slater, Boyd, Inglis, Hodges, Yow Yeh, Lockyer (c), Thurston, Civoniceva, Smith, Scott, Thaiday, Taylor, Harrison. Int: Cronk, Hannant, Crocker, Johnson.

And that's disregarding Parker, Ballin, Prince, Bowen, Tonga, Tuqiri.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck off sxe, Orford was a beast in 2008 and was a big part of why we dominated that year. 40-0 over the salary cap cheats is impressive, even if you're a biased twat like ADAM 8*D

he's past it now, should've stayed in England.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

No way Crocker will get picked over Parker, that's crazy. As for Yow Yeh over Tonga, also poor. Tonga was apart of the side that won last year and played damn well, yet to drop him for the flavour of the month? Harsh. Sad thing is, it's quite likely to happen. Fuck QLD, we'll take Tonga and Prince off their hands no worries, the bastards.

lol @ RUSH calling someone else bias, what an utter bellend. 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you're the biased one son. you going to cut yourself after we win the premiership this year? 8*D


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Since when did you start following the Dragons? 8*D


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

What did you guys all think of the Brett Stewart 'gallop' post try celebration? I don't really think it's that big a deal, just another example of Manly refusing to leave stuff in the past.

As far as the Super Rugby goes, I'm really sick of people talking up the Reds. They've had a few good wins (vs Waratahs, Stormers especially), but they haven't played any of the top 3 NZ teams. If they can beat the Blues this week then I'll be more impressed. Still think the Crusaders are the favourites though, that win against the Stormers with all the injuries, in SA, with a fairly dodgy referee was absolute gold.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

how would you feel if you copped a month ban for doing nothing at all? having your name dragged through the mud for 2 years and as a club fined 100k for absolutely nothing? Then see nothing happen with the Benji incident, seeing Roosters players getting away with absolute murder while no suspensions or fines are handed down by the NRL? He's fair entitled to have a dig at the incompetant douche Gallop.

still, Brett Stewart 101 tries in 122 games. utter legend.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Well they decided that having someone being investigated by police for sexual assault playing in their competition wasn't desirable, so they suspended him. That was the NRL's choice and there was no way for anyone to change it. I don't see the point of them continually bringing it up and complaining about it when it happened 2 years ago.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No, they suspended him for allegedly being drunk at our start of season function. It had nothing to do with the sexual assault charge as stated repeatedly by Gallop himself. Both the owners of the bar and team officials said he wasn't drunk or disorderly. In addition to banning him for 4 weeks we copped an 100k fine.

Inglis, beat his girl. Marshall, beat a random. Watts, beat his girl. Carney, repeated alcohol infringements. Bird, glassed his missus. 

Nothing happened from the NRL, no action taken at all. Bird was stood down by Cronulla, Watts stood down by the Roosters, Carney, nothing from the Roosters until the last incident where they finally took action. Canberra took the hard line with him. Marshall and Inglis copped nothing from either club or NRL.

NRL was in the wrong, Gallop especially was in the wrong, the news and other media was wrong, can't blame the Stewart or the club for mocking the NRL about it.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Rush said:


> you're the biased one son. you going to cut yourself after we win the premiership this year? 8*D





Renegade™ said:


> Since when did you start following the Dragons? 8*D


I think you mean the Storm.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

don't think the Storm will win this year although they will be right up there. Dragons will be right up there as well. 

nice salary cap breach sXe. lolrubbishteam


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol @ labelling the Tigs as rubbish when supporting the loleagles 8*D.

Do agree with you on the RAPIST stuff however. Especially when that overrated hack Todd Carney didn't cop anything. How this idiot still is able to play is beyond me. How many chances does he need?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dragons copped some great ref assistance tonight - Cooper didn't have a double movement, yet Barba did (exact carbon copy of one another), and Scott gets held before a rugby throwup to Prior for his try. Take those out and the Dogs won.

Dragons got exposed. They gassed because the Dogs took it to them, and they didn't have enough to get over the line. Melbourne & Brisbane should easily account for them.

Well, I just saw the Broncos score for tonight. Melbourne will account for the Saints, Manly and Wests should also have it over them (provided refs don't gift 2 tries that aren't and keep fair on penalties)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Man the Dogs got robbed. Shoddy refereeing (why am I not surprised). I swear if I hear one more idiot commentator wank over Dean Young and say he should be picked for Origin, I'm looking at you Fat Darryl especially, I'll choke a bitch.

Also, lol @ the Broncs.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dean Young can't even make the Dragons side with a fit Fien, so why would he be ahead of Farah & Ennis? Ridiculous.

I'm really torn on who our hooker should be. I'd love for Farah to be hooker, since we deserve some rep honours, but I love how Ennis niggles people and could cause some biff. If Farah doesn't play, we get an advantage in club games by being nearly full strength. Who knows really, I know we'll be disappointed by the side no matter who they pick, because you just know that wonder kid Jarryd Hayne will be fullback, despite playing up to shit all year


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Farah hasn't deserved the spot this year tbh. Ennis is a twat so give it to Hinchcliffe.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Great win by Canberra at Melbourne, hope they kick their season off with a few more wins.

Lol @ The Tigers, you guys are hopeless. Don't bother anymore kthx.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hinchcliffe could squeeze a bench spot, but he isn't beating Farah or Ennis.

Absolute disgrace of a first half from us. Wesser, Luke and Sandow allowed to freely break our line, and our attack was woeful. Yeah, we got 18-2 in the second half, but fuck sake we should have smacked these cunts by 30.

:lmao @ Parramatta, and well done Canberra


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

should've smacked them by 30? Tigers are utter rubbish. 

Hinchcliffe should be in the Blues side over Farah. Farah has been awful.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hinchcliffe isn't a regular hooker, and to pick him based on one good performance is not the way to go. He's not creative in attack, can't kick, and is only being considered because he's Smith's understudy at Melbourne. Farah has played shit most of this year, but is attacking, can kick, and is useful in defence. Ennis is the same mould.

Rubbish? :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

he isn't a regular hooker but he's in good form (and i don't like Ennis). Farah should be nowhere near the side. Picking players on name is how we've lost a fuckload of series' in a row.

Yes, you guys are rubbish. If Benji is quiet you have nothing much left (as i previously mentioned Farah has been a passenger for most of the year). You have no halfback, Wade McKinnon is past it at full back and your forwards are decent but they lack the go forward when you're in trouble working the ball out from your line.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If you're going form then Dean Young gets the nod ahead of Hinchcliffe. Still, we're going to get raped 3-0 again so it doesn't matter who we pick.

I agree about McKinnon, would much prefer Mullaney at fullback, fuck Lui off and have Moltzen at halfback. Benji needs to pull his finger out of his ass and start playing some consistent footy, because right now it just doesn't cut it. Penrith, Dragons, Newcastle & Warriors in the next month - if we play like tonight, we'll be 4-9 and -200 differential


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wouldn't surprise me if sharks won today


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Hinchcliffe for Origin? No fucking way. Another guy I can't believe is even being mentioned as a chance, what has he done this year? Played well once? Fuck off. Ennis all the way, Farah off the bench, or the other way around. Gidley is probably gonna get his usual bench place too so maybe Farah doesn't make it.

Hinchcliffe and especially Young, if either gets picked, we're fucked big time.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

8/17 from my squad were picked. Snowden and King as our props is advantage Queensland straight away, and it's a waste of time selecting Dean Young because Ennis and Gallen are 80-minute players. We're fucked. However, suck shit to Jarryd Hayne.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> 15-05, 17:40] sXe_Maverick with johnson, myles, kennedy etc not making it
> [15-05, 17:39] sXe_Maverick forwards will prob be scott, petero, thaiday, taylor, harrison, with hannant, crocker and parker on the bench
> [15-05, 17:38] Rush hodges and prince not even there. they have some class that can't even get in the side.
> [15-05, 17:37] sXe_Maverick and i only put tonga in case hodges isn't cleared
> ...


from the chatbox b/c i couldn't be bothered to restate everything in here ;D


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Josh Dugan, Brett Morris, Michael Jennings, Mark Gasnier, Akuila Uate, Jamie Soward, Mitchell Pearce, Jason King, Michael Ennis, Kade Snowden, Beau Scott, Greg Bird, Paul Gallen (c). Interchange: Ben Creagh, Trent Merrin, Tim Mannah, Dean Young.

Good team, very pleased too see Dugan and Akuila Uate in the team. Would of preferred Mullen over Pearce any day.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Haha thanks for that Rush. 

Good read :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

8*D

would've rather had Hodkinson over Pearce. I would've rather had Cherry-Evans over Mullen and Daly is fucking green as.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sxe you're a complete idiot. snoweden is averaging around 140m and 35 tackles per game in 2011. best prop NSW has. 

form your own opinion for once.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Snowden is terrible and will be trampled by the Maroons. Absolute worst front row we've had in a few years


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Snowden is rubbish, Weyman Mark II. How the hell Luke Douglas wasn't picked over him is bemusing to us all. Not to mention of all the Dragons that Dan Hunt didn't get picked but our bench has 3 mediocre players from them on it. QLD will roll us by 20 points. Mitchell "I live on my Dads name and reputation" Pearce being selected despite being shit, playing like shit and being in a team at the bottom of the table over two guys like Hodkinson and Mullen, who are playing well, are good players and are in form sides, is the biggest joke ever. How can you possibly justify Dean Young and Trent Merrin? You can't. Both aren't good enough, just benefitted from the mundane Dragons dick riding. Jennings over Josh Morris? Yet last year when Jennings was in form, he couldnt get a chance. Jason King over Aiden Tolman? Ffs Ricky fpalm. Way to hand the Maroons the first game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mullen is from a side with good form? ohai warriors 25-16 loss today 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Newcastle wasted money signing Tahu for 2 years. Worst signing announcement so far


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Couldn't agree more, total wtf signing. Don't really need him and he's past his best and injury prone. Well done Wayne 8*D.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Can't think how they're going to juggle the cap either with Snowden, Tahu, Gidley, Costigan etc all on good money, and with Ennis & Boyd being chased on equally as big money, doesn't leave much for the other 18 guys on the books.

Gold Coast have the same issue - Idris, Prince, Bailey, Campbell, Bird, Myles, Champion, Harrison, Minichiello and the others, for under 4.2? Bullshit they're under


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tahu on good money? he will be on fuck all.

Gold Coast will offload players but they have a lot of players who would be on low priced contracts to balance out the stars.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

fpalm @ our effort tonight. Terrible at the best of times, but we escape with the win because Penrith are fucking useless.

I'm not looking forward to next week at all - Dragons @ Kogarah. Going to be a flogging if we how up like we did tonight.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Tigers are nothing without Benji, and at times Farah.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

tinkler will throw in some good incentives outside the cap. i know snowden was given 3 racehorses as part of his deal.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Tigers are nothing without Benji, and at times Farah.


Fair statement, but at least we have 4 years to mould a suitable replacement. Jake Mullaney has the potential to do just that (2009 NYC player of the year).

Benji has been very quiet all season, and only when he stepped up to action tonight did we even look close to threatening.

Warriors, Knights and Eels for mine to wrap up the round.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Do you follow the u/20's at all? I've seemed to lost track of a guy who went to my school who played for him. Unsure if he still does. Vitale (Junior) ?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Do you follow the u/20's at all? I've seemed to lost track of a guy who went to my school who played for him. Unsure if he still does. Vitale (Junior) ?


Yeah I follow it. Great stuff, very entertaining games each week.

Vitale rings a bell. He might be in our casualty ward, not exactly sure though because we have a lot of islander kids in our 20's squad.

Also, they had the NSW Cup game at C-town as well today. How I miss the days of 3 games in a day's footy - I hope they bring it back under the new TV agreement, it was amazing.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Junior Roqica

that's his full name


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Roqica? Yeah he goes very, very good. In fact I think he's too old for U20's now and got promoted to the Balmain NSW Cup team.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

would be nice to see him start for the tigers one day - more nostalgia of high school people making it well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nsw playing shit, refs reffing shit (how do you miss the rake on Uate and the tackle in the air on Dugan?), queensland looking good. this will be a massacre if we don't turn it around quick.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i seriously don't understand some of the idiots i know, or have associations with. you were born in nsw, or have lived here for a long time, yet you support qld? combination of bangwagoning + just following the winner


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i call it doing a sXe.

12-10, GET IN


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuck sake


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

16-12, deserved to win and deserved to get beaten by 20 at the same time :|


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Maxwell is a dirty cunt of a ref. Appauling officiating from them tonight - gorw a set of nuts and penalise tjhe cunts regardless of what state you're in.

Advantage to NSW for Sydney, because 2 of Qld's tries were off stupid mistakes, and the refs might actually give us a fair go down here for game 2.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Feels good


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Dugan taken in the air
Thurston stripping it from Uate in a 2 man tackle
phantom forward pass by Pearce

they were all hopeless mistakes but nothing was really game changing. I honestly hope Queensland aren't too happy with that win. They should've won with absolute ease.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

How the hell did NSW come close? QLD must've just wanted to make it somewhat entertainng. If only Pearce, King, Young, Merrin, Mannah and Snowden were replaced with better players, we could've won it 8*D.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

snowden was garbage


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mannah wasn't bad. Snowden and King were poor, as was Young, as was Pearce, as was Gasnier.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Queensland had a lot more go forward, especially through their props and it would amaze me if King or Snowden get picked to start in the next game, because really they shouldn't be there at all. Young, Creagh, Gasnier, Morris and Merrin (lol, Dragons) should all be replaced, as well as Pearce who didn't play that badly really, he just didn't provide a thing in attack. For NSW, I'd say Jennings surprised me the most with a solid game after a shit season and I though Soward also had a good game to prove he should be there. I don't think Dugan played as well as the commentators were making out and I still think Hayne would be a better choice, but Stuart's got his mind made up it seems.

I'm actually excited for game 2, especially if they cut out the mediocrity from the squad.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Gasnier is a guarantee basically and he's actually a damn good player so I won't mind when he's picked for game 2. He's played some good games down the years. Unlike the rest of the shit I mentioned earlier. All need to be dropped asap.

Scrappy win against the Eels but a win is a win. Also, marked out for Edwards' GOLDBERG-esque SPEAR on Hayne. OWNED.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hayne being smashed was epic. Knights have lost Mullen with a torn pec though, so they'll struggle without him.

Today's game was quite awesome - if we could learn to hold the ball, and muscle up in defence, we can beat the Dragons.

Rene, you game for a sig bet for next Monday?


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

You're right, the hit by Edwards on Hayne was awesome, he's been pulling off some huge tackles recently. Got nice and wet at the game but was worth it for that tackle and the win. Mullen's injury is a big loss but with Gidley moving into the halves might not be as bad as some people are saying. 

Also, bring on Origin 2 after that first game, it was great to see NSW almost get the upset.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Melbourne get up in Smithys 200th. Pretty shit game, but points are points.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Hayne being smashed was epic. Knights have lost Mullen with a torn pec though, so they'll struggle without him.
> 
> Today's game was quite awesome - if we could learn to hold the ball, and muscle up in defence, we can beat the Dragons.
> 
> Rene, you game for a sig bet for next Monday?


Yeah bruz what's the deal? Loser sports the winning clubs logo/banner/players in avy or sig?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Am a bit out of the loop here, anyone want to fill me in what games are coming up this week?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Yeah bruz what's the deal? Loser sports the winning clubs logo/banner/players in avy or sig?


Yeah, winning club logo in the sig, something similar to Josh and Kiz's bet.



♣HarlemHeat♣;9780199 said:


> Am a bit out of the loop here, anyone want to fill me in what games are coming up this week?


Eels/Dragons; Sharks/Broncos; Titans/Panthers; Roosters/Warriors; Bulldogs/Manly; Raiders/Cowboys; Souths/Storm; Tigers/Knights.

If in doubt, just go the NRL site, the draw's always on display for the upcoming or current round


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Heard they're discussing having Origin on a Monday night in the future, not a bad idea IMO. I'd prefer that to having it as a stand alone game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nothing needs changing, if players complain abut having to play 2 games within a few days you know the solution? DON'T PLAY FOR YOUR CLUB THAT WEEKEND OR RETIRE FROM REP GAMES. fucking idiots.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Rush said:


> Nothing needs changing, if players complain abut having to play 2 games within a few days you know the solution? DON'T PLAY FOR YOUR CLUB THAT WEEKEND OR RETIRE FROM REP GAMES. fucking idiots.


Exactly, it's fine just the way it is. Players should be happy to be playing Origin, not having a whinge about having to play again later in the week. Toughen up or stand down, it's not a hard choice.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Yeah, winning club logo in the sig, something similar to Josh and Kiz's bet.


Sounds good to me, you're on son (Y).


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

hmmmm a draw, i didn't see that one coming. Parra played well against the Premiers which surprised and pleased me and I'm happy to walk away with one point, if not only for the fact that it can be valuable at the end of the season in terms of points difference. Also, Hayne's field goal attempt from almost 60 out was amazing, I didn't see that coming at all.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Parra choked hard, how can you be happy with 1 point when you should've got 2?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Parramatta should have beaten the Dragons, but their inability to close out games and over reliance on Hayne shone through and you were lucky to get that 1 point, because Rein being penalised for an incorrect play the ball was a 50-50 call and could of been aloud to slide.

Sharks continue to be up and down - they take Melbourne down to the wire in Melbourne last week, then get flogged at home this week. Terrible from them.

Gold Coast, lol, shit team, cannot believe we lost to the fuckers. Penrith were awful and still won comfortably.

Roosters defended their way to a gutsy win, and the wet prevented the Warriors open attacking play. Hopefully Warriors play the same next week.

Manly were amazing. Nobody expected them to do shit this year (myself included) but they're travelling along nicely under the radar and right now are the only threat to a Dragons premiership.

In regards to Origin, as Nick said, and similar sentiments to Gallen, these blokes are paid obscene amounts of money to play football, yet whinge about a tough workload? Boo fucking hoo. Play the Wednesday night, grow some balls and back up that weekend for your club, or be a pussy and don't back up so you get your precious rest.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Yeah, winning club logo in the sig, something similar to Josh and Kiz's bet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, was just overseas a little while and wasn't up to date with anything.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

50-50 call? are you fucking blind? he played the ball facing the fucking sideline. 

Cherry-Evans performance tonight was pretty much orgasmic. We owned the Bulldogs hard. Lyon was brilliant out on the right edge and alongside Stewart they were deadly. Our side is constructed perfectly atm.

Left side - Hopoate/Robertson on the wing, Matai in the centres, Tony Williams and Watmough at lock and 2nd row, Foran at 5/8th. 
Right side - Williams/Oldfield on the wing, Lyon in the centres, Glen Stewart in 2nd row, Cherry-Evans at halfback and Brett Stewart popping up everywhere.

Left side players are very strong runners of the ball, the way Foran takes it to the line is almost the best in the NRL atm, Watmough is a good hard runner, as is Matai and Williams. Contrasted to our strong ball players on the right, Cherry-Evans and Stewart have good passing games as well as the ability to take the ball to the line. Lyon is a brilliant centre and sets up plays on the inside back to Stewart or finishes on the outside along with the Wolfman.

Our depth is still a problem and is why i wrote us off making the top 4 at the start of the year. A few injuries to the side and we might see a few more cracks but our young guys like Buhrer, Robinson (and Foran, Cherry-Evans and Hopoate) have stepped up beautifully. Early days but its looking good so far.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I only say 50-50 because it's unusual for the Dragons to get a call going against them.

Depth shouldn't be anything for you to worry about, having seen the likes of Oldfield, Buhrer, Hodkinson, Cherry-Evans, Hopoate etc come through your ranks the last few years. Although the NSW Cup side is going pretty terrible, so the depth factor may indeed be a problem.

Raiders/Cowboys today I feel will be a really solid game, especially given the return of Campese. I tipped Cowboys but won't be surprised if Canberra get up in a close one. Melbourne should wallop Souths in the other game


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Rush said:


> Parra choked hard, how can you be happy with 1 point when you should've got 2?


I'm happy in relation to the fact that I went into the game expecting to be smashed 30 nil like last time. Obviously the game was theirs to win and they couldn't finish it off, but when you support Parra, you tend to be grateful every time they don't lose.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I can't remember who kicked it, but I think it was the try that put Manly upto 32-0. Great weighted kick, and a great try imo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I only say 50-50 because it's unusual for the Dragons to get a call going against them.
> 
> Depth shouldn't be anything for you to worry about, having seen the likes of Oldfield, Buhrer, Hodkinson, Cherry-Evans, Hopoate etc come through your ranks the last few years. Although the NSW Cup side is going pretty terrible, so the depth factor may indeed be a problem.
> 
> Raiders/Cowboys today I feel will be a really solid game, especially given the return of Campese. I tipped Cowboys but won't be surprised if Canberra get up in a close one. Melbourne should wallop Souths in the other game


It was blatently wrong and was rightfully pulled up. Soward chucked a skitz :lmao

Our NSW cup and U'20's this year are absolutely woeful. Shane Rodney is also out for the season pretty much after getting injured in the NSW cup in like round 2 or 3 which is a blow. He's a very handy utility player.



King Kenny said:


> I can't remember who kicked it, but I think it was the try that put Manly upto 32-0. Great weighted kick, and a great try imo.


Foran. absolute gun. Best young 5/8th in the game by far. Real shame he went for the Kiwis instead of Australia b/c we could really use him in the Origin games.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Hilariously poor performance from the Dogs last night, Manly took advantage and gave them a big wake up call.

Also, lol @ the Raiders. Cowboys stormed home. Dugan and Campese both fail to finish the game, Campese lasting less than 5 mins.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dugan's injury means Hayne will likely be back in the NSW side. Fuck sake. Hopefully Sticky picks Gidley at fullback and Josh Morris on the wing so Hayne can miss out again :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

NSW Blues team

1 Josh Dugan
2 Jarryd Hayne
3 Will Hopoate
4 Mark Gasnier
5 Akuila Uate
6 Jamie Soward
7 Mitchell Pearce
8 Paul Gallen (c)
9 Michael Ennis
10 Tim Mannah
11 Beau Scott
12 Ben Creagh
13 Greg Bird

Interchange:
Trent Merrin
Kurt Gidley
Anthony Watmough
Luke Lewis


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fuck that. Hayne must be picked over Gidley. If Gidley gets picked at FB, we will get raped. He's not a fullback, much better in the halves or coming off the bench.

Edit: Jesus christ @ that team. Still persisting with Merrin is a joke. Scott and Creagh? Ugh. Will Hopoate in the centres? Why? Josh Morris should be there. And fucking Mitchell Pearce again fpalm.

Atleast he's dropped King and Young.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Fuck Hayne, he's useless in pressure games. Shits himself every Origin or big game he's in.

Put Brett Stewart at fullback if Dugan can't play.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i don't mind the side, Hoppa in the centres is a touch weird but i like the guy. If/when Dugan gets ruled out, Hayne back to FB, Hoppa to wing and Idris in th centres.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

5 changes. same old thing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Changes that were needed Joshy boy. Thankfully King, Snowden and Young are gone. Unfortunately, Pearce, Merrin and Scott are still there.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

hahaha @ not wanting to have Hayne in the side. Hayne's been one of the standout guys for the Blues in the last few series, not something to really brag about for a side that consistently loses, but still. He's solid in Origin and a player NSW definitely need to have there.

As for the side for game 2, I'm at loss to Josh Dugan being picked with an injury right after Ricky Stuart said that Brett Morris will miss out because he won't get a full week or so of training before game 2. Shows how Ricky's got his favourites and he'll spew bullshit and drop good players just to have them in his side.

Good to see Snowden, King and Young gone and I full agree with Lewis, Gidley and Watmough being brought in to replace them. I fail to see how not even registering on the radar in the first game from the bench can get you onto the starting side for game two, but Ben Creagh has managed to do it. I'm not a fan of either of our second rowers atm and Hindmarsh/Watmough would be a far greater starting duo but Scott's a solid player and at least Gallen moved to prop, which was definitely needed.

As for Hopoate being named at centre, he's a tremendous talent but didn't Ricky just go on a rant saying that they wouldn't pick players out of position? Anyway, I don't think he should be there over Idris or Josh Morris but there could have been far worse choices like putting Scott back there. Oh and its good to see Mannah get a spot on the starting side as well.

Overall a better team and one with a better chance of winning imo, but it's still not perfect.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Dugan only got injured today and they're having scans to see the severity of it. Before you blast Sturat how about you think for a sec and get your facts right?

I'd rather have Hopoate at fullback over Hayne, he has been gash for most of the year and hasn't even played that well for the Eels when all you have to do to standout in their side is not make mistakes. Hayne isn't a player NSW "need to have" in the slightest. As for Josh Morris, he got utterly embarrassed on the weekend by a rookie half, Glenn Stewart and Jamie Lyon.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hayne isn't a must have player in the side. He chokes hard in big time games, as evident in his Origin appearanceas and the 2009 grand final. He's played like complete shit all season, yet still has a media circus behind him based on 6 weeks of form from the 2009 season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey sXe, nice double forward pass in the lead up to Mitch Brown's try. Of course the idiots at Fox are too busy fondling over the fact some no name shit youngster pulled off a flick pass to point out it went forward 8*D.

Also, Bryce Gibbs can only tackle if he comes in late it seems. Hopefully BILL GOLDBERG Edwards gets him like he did Hayne last Saturday.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Renegade™ said:


> Changes that were needed Joshy boy. Thankfully King, Snowden and Young are gone. Unfortunately, Pearce, Merrin and Scott are still there.


snowden will be back for game 3 when mannah gets shown up. he is only in the side because stuart thinks he has the quickest play the ball in the nrl. what good is that when your halves are horrible and lack creativity.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

But fuck sake we were extremely lucky. Forwards had no go forward except for Fifita and Heighington, Lui was god awful in defence, and our one-out attack was exposed yet again. Need a serious lift in gameplay if we're going to threaten the top sides.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fuck you sXe tbh.

Snowden had better not be back for game 3. Hopefully they'll wake up and have Douglas in there with Dan Hunt. Good enough considering Tolman's out.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tigers will be lucky to make the 8 and have absolutely no hope of winning the premiership.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2011-06-09/boyd-joins-the-knights/2752838/?site=sport&section=rugbyleague



> Dragons full-back Darius Boyd has ended speculation about his future, signing a four-year deal with the Newcastle Knights starting in 2012.
> 
> Boyd was widely tipped to follow master coach Wayne Bennett, whom he played under in Brisbane and at St George Illawarra, to Nathan Tinkler's stable at Newcastle.
> 
> ...


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Very good signing for them, but I thought it was already confirmed. Timana Tahu being signed is kinda lol as I wouldn't consider him worthy of the money they would have most likely offered him at all. And I also heard they signed Danny Buderus but I can't remember if that was speculation or actually confirmed.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao wow, Boyd is obsessed with Bennett, having followed him to 2 different clubs now.

Newcastle are going to become a carbon copy of the Dragons, oh how exciting that'll be to watch.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Boyd is a fucking pussy. he came out and said ages ago that he's follow bennett. utter muppet.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yay. We get one of the most overrated props in the game in Snowden (we already were smart enough to let the fat lump go) and now Boyd who's just Bennett's boy and follows him everywhere. Good player and hopefully this means no more of Gidley at FB. But come on Darius, how old are you son? Make your own decisions without worrying about what old yella thinks/feels.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wait for the complaints from St George Illawarra about the origin depletion costing them this game. Sure, they have a case because Gold Coast were atrocious in the first half, and had it been two full strength teams, Dragons would have won easily. That said, Titans actually showed what they can do with the ball in hand when they complete their sets and get solid field position.

1/1 in the tipping so far, Manly, Canberra, Wests & Sydney for the rest of the round.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Game 2 tonight, QLD 24 - NSW 14; Slater first try I reckon.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wet weather is going to effect the quality of the game, but I can see NSW grinding out a close victory, 16-14. Hayne to score first try to send Gus, Rabs and the News Limited media into an orgasm.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Can't see QLD losing, I think the NSW side is better but Pearce, Merrin, Scott being there still isn't good enough. NSW will never win a series with Mitchell Pearce. QLD 22-14 NSW I reckon.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

its typical that NSW picked a side to try an beat qld with speed and its pouring rain and will be a heavy pitch


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Queensland and their Storm boys will destroy New South Wales, just like the Storm is destroying everyone else this year.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Not on Sunday, bitch. Sig bet if you're game enough.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

we'll win 13-12 :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i can see NEW South Wales grinding out a victory but i wouldn't put any money on it. 16-12 to NSW.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao gould's hair


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

What the heck is the NRL?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

rugby league. do your fucking job and google it son.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

FUCK YEAH

Minichello, Gallen, Hopoate, Uate, Soward (try winning assist) all played well. 

dont doubt mini 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Good win by NSW. Whole team was good to excellent. Luke Lewis was epic off the bench, Ennis was good out of dummy half and at getting QLD to spit the dummy, Hopoate was very good on debut and his try capped it off nicely. Hopefully he isn't injured. Gasnier was strong in the centres and Uate is a gun. Soward was rubbish first half, solid 2nd half and excellent in the last 10 mins, Pearce was decent enough, WATMOUGH put in a performance to be proud of, ran it hard and gave us some good go forward in the 2nd hald, Gallen was epic, ton of hit ups and kept the engine ticking over, Creagh was solid as well. 

On the flip side, Queensland despite having the bigger side were outmuscled by our smaller quicker forwards. Lots of pressure on every Lockyer and Thurston kick and we really put them off their game. Inglis was awful. Thiaday was really off his game, a few mistakes in the 2nd half. Smith and Slater were the only impressive Queensland players imo.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW NSW


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

YEAHHHHH

It's gonna be exciting to see a genuinely competitive game three for the first time in a while. Great win and match. Nobody in NSW really had a bad game but the standouts would have to be Gallen, Mini, Lewis, Pearce and in the end Soward.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Awesome game of rugby league. Finally a gameplan works by taking out JT and Lockyer's impact on the game, and it worked a treat. Gallen, Minichiello, Lewis, Soward, Watmough, Ennis, Gidley, Pearce, hell everyone put it on the line for this one. Injury/suspension allowing, I'd pick the same 17 with only a possible switch of Learoyd-Lahrs for Merrin.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hopoate out for 6 weeks


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Not sure if this goes here seeing as there isn't a thread for Origin but go the Blues. Maybe this time we can end the five year streak 8*D

Random (sorry if dumb) question, but why with State of Origin the other states aren't involved? why is it only NSW and Queensland? don't SA, NT, WA have teams ? would be much funer to be honest if all states played and there was a tournament of some kind.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

because NSW and Queensland are the states who play rugby league. The others play AFL traditionally.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

What are people's thoughts on the whole debate about Origin being as it is or on stand-alone weekends? I'm personally fine with the way it is and I think that players should stop forcing themselves to play for their club the week after origin and then complaining about it, but Phil Gould raised an interesting idea in the paper a while ago. The idea was that there would be a 4 week period in the middle of the year where State of Origin Games would be played on consecutive weeks before the fourth week would be a Test match. During this, the clubs compete in a knockout comp (that's not counted towards the NRL) with a cash prize and all their Origin stars out. I don't see this format ever happening, but I definitely wouldn't mind seeing it because it's intriguing at the least.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The other states do contest a state-championship, but the whole tournament would be a farce with NSW & QLD annihilating every other state before ultimately meeting one another in the final every year.

Basically, the difference in skill level between the teams is like NSW & QLD are Mount Everest, whilst the rest of the states are like a barely raised hill.

-----------------------

As for Origin, they tried it in 2001 with stand alone, and it failed miserably. As good as origin is, the cornerstone of NRL is club football, and it's bad enough having the 5-game weekends. Wednesday night is the perfect scene for origin, and the players should be man enough to backup that weekend, or just skip it to rest their precious selves.

The knockout cup sounds like a great idea, but the whole thing with Origin is the camp and several weeks to prepare for the next one, so to have them back to back to back, followed by a test, would take the aura out of it all imo


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.foxsports.com.au/league/...-plans-from-2012/story-fn5k30o7-1226077900637



FoxSports said:


> *NRL unveils new rep plans*
> 
> NRL responds to concerns over player burnout by unveiling new representative plans from 2012
> 
> ...


This is pretty great news really, the season would start a week earlier, the rep players and media can shut the fuck up about the player burnout bullshit, and the idea of a triple-header is quite amazing, especially at ANZ.

Only thing I dislike is the move of Origin to a Monday. Wednesday is the perfect time for the match to take place, the soft-cock rep players having to back up should just get over it and sit out that week if they're too precious to play within a few days. Not a fan of the Monday idea at all.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Monday Origin sounds fucking awful. What a shame.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Just when it all looked over and done with, Manly dig down deep, look into their souls and FORAN!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

FORAN.

refs were atrocious, and we let Eels come back at us in that 2nd half badly. Our defense was cut up on the edges which isn't good for when we play a decent team. MoiMoi and that other bloke who's name i forgot had excellent games but yeah, we still own.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If Manly play that way next week, Saints will rack up plenty


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nah, Saints are in hopeless form.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

we'll dig deep into our SOULS and then FORANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Soward > Foran


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

soward was garbage in the first half. 

foran's pretty damn good.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Foran absolutely destroys Soward and its not even close. Foran would walk into the NSW side if he was available to play Origin.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

We'll see who comes out on top come Monday.

Round 16 tips:

Wests Tigers (1-12); Brisbane(1-12); Cronulla(1-12); Parramatta (13+); Melbourne(1-12); North Queensland(1-12); Newcastle(1-12); St George Illawarra(1-12)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rush said:


> Foran absolutely destroys Soward and its not even close. Foran would walk into the NSW side if he was available to play Origin.


:lmao. No he wouldn't. They'd still pick Soward.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

tigers are gone


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao. No he wouldn't. They'd still pick Soward.


pff, he's better than Soward.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Says a Manly fan


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

International at the age of 19, also played in the Australian schoolboys side. He is the complete package in a 5/8th. He has a brilliant running game, he looks dangerous when he takes the ball to the line, he has a great passing game and he has a great attacking kicking game. If i had to choose between Soward and Foran i'd pick Foran everytime.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

That said, Soward is currently in career best form. He absolutely carved up the second origin game, and I'd take him over Foran because IMO Soward is more proven right now.

Good win for Newcastle today, atmosphere was fantastic. Can't believe how far Easts have slid: from grand finalists to being soundly outplayed by an injury plagued Newcastle.

Also, how much fun was that Souths vs Brisbane game on Friday? Huge puddles everywhere + Brisbane being beaten is a winning combination. And John Lang's dive after the game was classic.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Soward did fuck all in the 2nd Origin game until the last 10 mins. I'd take Foran b/c he's a better footballer and is far more creative than Soward and he can defend excellently.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

went to the knights/roosters game today because i had free tickets and a friend is a roosters fan. pretty boring game, so i was hitting on the cheerleaders all afternoon.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao 

i was considering going to that game (to catch up with a old friend in newcastle). i missed out it seems


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Soward is a coward. Foran is the man. That is all.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dragons by 2. Nearly full-strength and it's at Wollongong.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Manly by 6. we own.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fucking hell, Stanley's first try - knock on, Stanley's 2nd try - forward pass. Utter joke but we were fucking hopeless tonight. Honestly based on this game, Storm are favourites for the premiership. Losing both Williams and Galuvao made it very difficult. 15 vs 17 against the Dragons is tough at the best of times, when one of the 15 is George Rose who needs his breaks b/c he's a fat cunt, it makes it very hard. Should've lost by more which is a problem.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah bit of a nothing game, wouldn't worry about it Rush as matches during Origin period mean nothing for teams safely in the 8 IMO.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Storm are daylight ahead of this competition it isn't funny. Huge shot at the comp, providing they can maintain their away form in the backend of the season. After 16 rounds, it's a 5-team race to the title IMO, the first week of finals will be useless except for 4 v 5.

Storm; Dragons; Manly; Cowboys; Brisbane; Knights; Souths; Tigers looking like my top 8 for now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Solid looking 8 but I wouldnt count the Dogs or Warriors out of it just yet, especially with how Souths have faired over the past few seasons.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

champion. that is all.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

god the NZ commentators are horrible.

Storm; Dragons; Manly; Cowboys; Brisbane; Warriors; Knights; Tigers for my top 8. Souths will just disappoint as usual.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> *Storm are daylight ahead of this competition it isn't funny.* Huge shot at the comp, providing they can maintain their away form in the backend of the season. After 16 rounds, it's a 5-team race to the title IMO, the first week of finals will be useless except for 4 v 5.


Monday night commentators don't think so, Manly or St.George to win it for them. They seemed to momentarily forget that Melbourne is indeed top of the table. 



X-Power said:


> god the NZ commentators are horrible.


The soccer ones are terrible too, when will fox sports learn to replace them.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Not really on topic to NRL, but did anyone else see Kofi Kingston and Kelly Kelly on the Footy Show yesterday? Kelly's even more of a bimbo than I thought but Kofi's actually a pretty funny guy.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Kelly clearly didn't want to be there it seemed. I'm cut because I was going to go to the Footy Show taping last night too.

Tips for this round:

Eels, Panthers, Sharks, Knights, Roosters


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

X-Power said:


> Not really on topic to NRL, but did anyone else see Kofi Kingston and Kelly Kelly on the Footy Show yesterday? Kelly's even more of a bimbo than I thought but Kofi's actually a pretty funny guy.


I didn't see that but I did see The Miz on Fox Sports News which was posted in the Raw section. I've got to say, pretty good week for Newcastle to be playing St. George, happy to get some benefit out of the Origin period. And is anyone else sick of Brisbane playing so many free to air games? I understand it gets them ratings in Qld but surely ch9 could give someone else the exposure every now and then.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Broncos, Bulldogs, Rabbits, Dragons, Raiders for mine.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Very disappointing loss to the Eels. They should have scored multiple times in the first half but they lack a solid playmaker/finisher to actually complete their attack and get some points on the board. McGuire had a shocking game but on the plus side Reni Maitua returned and played rather well for about his 5th match back after two years. Parra's season is over, so all that's left to do is avoid the wooden spoon and try and build to next year.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao just realised me and sXe have the opposite tips for every game. 1-0 to me ;D


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Hindy throwing his mouth guard in disgust last night was :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rush said:


> Broncos, Bulldogs, Rabbits, Dragons, Raiders for mine.


you're now 1/4, and getting beat by sXe :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

idrc, i gave up on tipping after i had such a shit start. besides this way my i can mock my friend who's a bunnies fan, dragons lost which is good for Manly and the bulldogs lost (hate those fucks)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

3/4 in the tipping 

Today's games:

Cronulla were really on today, they played with some great attacking flare, and were tight in defence when they needed to be. However, they should have gone on with it, rather than tighten up and have a low-scoring 2nd half. Missed opportunities didn't hurt them today, but could in a crunch game against quality opposition.

Souths were terrible, minus a 10-minute period in the 2nd half. If Sandow has injured himself, then the Redfern boys can start planning the end of year trip now, and prepare for 2012.

Knights/Dragons I listened to on the radio as I had little interest watching the Dragons tackle show, but did catch the last 20 minutes on the replay. Had Dragons been full strength, they'd have won by 20+, so Newcastle shouldn't take too much from the game in terms of gauging where they're at. North Queensland and Manly will soon knock them back down to size.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what happened to sickburn?


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Knights/Dragons I listened to on the radio as I had little interest watching the Dragons tackle show, but did catch the last 20 minutes on the replay. Had Dragons been full strength, they'd have won by 20+, so Newcastle shouldn't take too much from the game in terms of gauging where they're at. North Queensland and Manly will soon knock them back down to size.


I'm biased because I'm a Newcastle supporter but I think that was a pretty great win considering we were missing Gidley, Mullen, Uate, Costigan, Zaia and McDougall, all either Origin players or internationals, and our halves had 7 games between them. Plus we lost 4 players during the game and were left with no bench. And Saints were still pretty strong: Nightingale and Fien (both NZ internationals) and Young, Merrin and Weyman (all played for NSW this series), and it was in Wollongong. With Mullen, Gidley and Uate back, I'd rate us a good chance of beating Nth Queensland this week.

More importantly, Origin tomorrow night. So pumped for this, surely it'll finally be NSW's year. Really sick of Meninga's talk personally, losing a fair bit of respect for him. NSW organising a private session at the same time as a Qld Reds media conference and being found out gave me a laugh. Tipping NSW by 7.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Weyman didn't play for NSW this series (thank god) and there's a reason why Young and Merrin aren't selected for game 3. Also if you read sXe's post he says it wasn't a game where you could gauge where you're at.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll be behind NSW 100%, but something just tells me that things will fall in place for Lockyer to get the fond farewell that the NRl and Channel 9 would cream over.

Still, I think NSW can beat them, they got within 4 in game 1 and thoroughly outplayed them in game 2, so we can do it!

In other news, Chris Lawrence is scheduled to return this Friday against Parra, 15 weeks after dislocating his hip. Hopefully Chris gets through the game with relative ease. I'd have preferred to ease him back into footy with a game in NSW cup to regain confidence etc, but it's only Parra, he should be sweet.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah thank God that useless cunt Weyman hasn't played this year in Origin, otherwise QLD would've already wrapped it up. I shuddered thinking of the possiblity of Weyman and Snowden being the NSW props, the sheer thought just makes me terrified.

Can't see NSW beating QLD up in the Banana benders territory with it being Lockyer's farewell, just reckon they'll get up for it and as sXe mentioned, give the game the ending they'll all blow a load over.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Can't wait for the game tonight, should be amazing. I really hope there is some more aggression for both teams. Both teams deserve the win... But I'm really hoping for NSW to win.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Going with QLD, one more win for the series just for Lockyer.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Really hoping NSW win this last match and I believe they're in for a great shot, it's hard to split the teams apart from the fact that the crowd will be QLD. I don't know if it's the biggest Origin ever like many are saying but it's the biggest I've remembered.

Hoping for a good close match with NSW edging out the win.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Archer can swallow a razor-blade covered dildo. How Thaiday wasn't sent off or sin-binned for what he did to Gidley is beyond me.

That said, Queensland played better and deserved the win (as much as it pains me to admit it), and that's partly due to the poor completion rate (thanks Minichiello you twat), and poor go forward that lacked spice.

Bring on next year. Going to be a different outcome next year for sure (provided we keep the same sort of structure to our side, with Dugan back at fullback and Idris in the centres to boot Gasnier, who didn't do much all series)

Gutted that JT's season is over, that means a forced change for my fantasy sides. FUCK!


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Rush said:


> Weyman didn't play for NSW this series. Also if you read sXe's post he says it wasn't a game where you could gauge where you're at.


Yeah my bad on the Weyman bit. I agree with the second bit, we're not ready to be top 4 or anything, I just think it's wrong for people to dismiss it because of the Origin players being out.

Sucks that Queensland won again, but you can't give them 70% possession for a half and expect to win. Still, happy overall with this series. Looks good for the future.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Now a four-team race to the premiership with Thurston out, what an exciting competition!!

Game was pretty entertaining, shocking start to both halves by NSW and the 40th to the 60th minutes proved that Gidley and Soward really didn't know what to do once given the ball. Really, the game was over at the 30 Minute Mark when it was about 70% possession to QLD and in NSW's half 80% of the time.

Akuila Uate probably had the best series overall for NSW, I can't recall one thing he did wrong. And after about 12 dropped balls, I think it's safe to say that Mini's not going to be playing another Origin in his career. As for Kurt Gidley, I think Ricky Stuart may have to reconsider what he said about always having Gidley in the team without a second thought. Although they're playing in different positions, Luke Lewis has proven himself a far more reliable utility.

Oh and it was good to se Lockyer not get his try in the end, QLD had enough to celebrate about.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gidly, Mini, Pearce, Soward were all absolutely woeful. That entire NSW performance was fucking horrendous.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

If it wasnt Lockys last year I would be all for NSW winning, they need a win to bring the spark back.

If NSW dosent cut their team again they will be a decent force next year.

All in all Im happy with what went down this year. 

JT getting his carrer ending? injury is a huge blow to the cowboys though.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

only a 4-8 week injury for thurston after all. definitely not career ending?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

QLD are just a better side and proved it last night. Mitchell Pearce was god awful, how this guy continues to get the chance is beyond me, way to live off your fathers name. Mini was also crap, couldnt hold the ball, useless. I stand by what I said when no Roosters players should've been picked considering how shit they are this season. Gidley sucked aswell.

Scary thing with QLD is they lose Lockyer but still have Cronk and Prince as other halves options along with JT. Fuck.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

minichello was bad, but he was good in game 2, so not picking him for game 3 would have been stupid.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

^ Exactly. Ricky was so confident and adamant about going in with the same team as Game 2 that he forgot that Brett Stewart is a far superior fullback than Minichiello is.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

that's not what i said at all.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

I may have slightly obscured what you said but yeah, because Mini had a good game (as did pretty much everybody for NSW) in game 2 there was no need in Ricky's mind to make a change, even though a better fullback in Stewart was there for the taking. And I get that if a player plays well in one Origin, he should be picked for the next, but when his club his playing woefully I'd have to give them a second thought before I just picked them again without looking at the other options.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stewart will be fullback next year with Watmough and G.Stewart in the 2nd row and we'll win. easy 8*D


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Ricky has a hard-on for Dugan though, so I don't see Stewart making it in barring injury.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> what happened to sickburn?


This;


> *You got banned for a similar post in the same thread last time and you start calling people fuckwits and dickheads in the same thread again?*


But I'm back now. Another win to the Storm, imagine how good they will be when Smith, Slater and Cronk aren't backing up from Origin. Wooooooooooo!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Newcastle were abysmal, Cowboys dug deep and showed their superiority - makes me worried for next Saturday night when we're gonna get fucked up by them in Townsville.

Rene and Rush should have an interesting sig bet if they're game to do so.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fucking hell, couldn't beat them without JT. Useless.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

how is it interesting? we play shit and still smack Souths, they just got beaten by a Cowboys side lacking Thurston. Manly to win by 20+


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Interesting in the choice of pictures that could be selected for use.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Probably Newcastle's least polished performance of the year. We created so many opportunities but couldn't finish anything, I lost count of how many times we dropped the ball within 20m of the line. Also far too many pushed offloads, and they just seemed pretty flat overall. 

We could do with some wrestling training tbh, we allow opposition teams to get play the balls that are much quicker than ours. That was definitely on show tonight, even when we made busts (a couple from Naiqama and Uate come to mind) where NQ would lie on us and get their defensive line back before we could play the ball. Inconsistency between all the referees in the competition with ruck speed doesn't help this, but we're also not dominating the contact enough (other than Joel Edwards who must be up there with the best hitters in the league). 

They should get up for next weeks game against Manly - last year's win against them at home was one of our best performances of 2010, and every game is crucial now. Also, over 17000 people tonight in the cold on a Monday night against a team which brings barely any supporters - that's impressive. I also went to the Eels vs Wests game on Friday night because I was in Sydney that day, and it reaffirmed to me that Parramatta have some of the most ignorant supporters in the comp, and the most annoying ground announcer out of all the grounds I've been to.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Easy win for Brisbane.

Anyone who is smart should have got 2-2 for friday night in tips.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

RIVALRY ROUND

dogs/warriors? :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

No idea how some of these rivalries came about - Raiders/Storm? Bulldogs/Warriors? It's a joke really.

Dragons/Sharks is perfect. Souths/Roosters is perfect. Manly should be playing Wests or Parra. Penrith/Parra is perfect. Wests/Cowboys is clutching st straws for rivalry, I mean, we beat them in the grand final, but that's not really a big spark for a rivalry - Souths, Bulldogs & Manly are bigger rivals for us. Brisbane/Titans is fine as is, but yeah, there's no clear cut 8 rival games that don't leave people laughing at some of them.

---------------

Bulldogs & Titans were abysmal tonight. 2/2 in the tips though


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

manly/wests should be playing each other in rivalry round.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Perfect tips for Friday.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

5/8 so far so good.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

5/5, with Melbourne, Manly & Dragons for the rest of the round. Was a tense night in 2 games, and the other result was never in doubt.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

I really feel bad for Nathan Hindmarsh, so close to winning his 300th game only to have it snatched away from him. Some questionable refereeing at the end but overall it's Parra's own fault for once again almost winning a game, then becoming useless and losing at the last minute.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Still top.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Manly/Melbourne grand final would be fitting tbh after the salary cap scandal. We were 1-1 (before you guys got pinged) a rubber match is needed.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Going to take a superhuman effort from Manly to deny a Storm/Dragons grand final.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Well they are the two form teams atm, so it's possible. But Storm are just to strong IMO. Also I read that Hoffman has agreed to terms for 3 years at Storm..shame we lost Blair but.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Going to take a competant ref/video ref to get us there. Against Souths - no way Merritt had his foot in the air dragging that back, against the Knights - no way to tell if McManus got the ball over the line and the last try was 100% an obstruction. We seem to cop this every week, luckily enough it didn't cost us in those games but it has earlier this year against the Cowboys.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You mean Lyon's knock-on?

Officiating as a whole has dipped in quality the last few rounds, almost to the point of embarrassment.

--------------

Tri Nations this year is a joke, South Africa sending a B-squad to Australia and New Zealand is a slap in the face of competition and the spirit of the game. Oh well, maybe we won't finish 3rd again this series, but I just want that Bledisloe back in our cabinet.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i heard that they have a fuckload of injuries, not that i buy that excuse especially in a world cup year.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Injuries that will have healed coincidentally when the Wallabies and All Blacks tour South Africa? They can't be serious.

Sucks that the Bledisloe is in Brisbane this year, and we stuck with the B-Saffas.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Rush said:


> Going to take a competant ref/video ref to get us there. Against Souths - no way Merritt had his foot in the air dragging that back, against the Knights - no way to tell if McManus got the ball over the line and the last try was 100% an obstruction. We seem to cop this every week, luckily enough it didn't cost us in those games but it has earlier this year against the Cowboys.


Well you won't want Tony Archer. His performance on the weekend in the Newcastle/Manly game was shocking. His 10m was inconsistent, his play the ball was terrible and the fact he didn't stop the game for a full set whilst Junior Sau was down with a neck/spinal injury (thankfully he's been cleared since, but he didn't move and had to be stretchered off in a neck brace) was disgraceful IMO. Luckily we played badly and Manly played well, if it had have been close his incompetence would have been even more frustrating. I'll never understand how he's considered one of the top couple of referees in the game. 

With that McManus try, I thought it should have been benefit of the doubt on the grounding, I was fine with the obstruction because the defender (Cherry-Evans iirc) moved towards the decoy runner and made a bad read in defence. But that said, I am a Newcastle supporter so that might be my bias. I think they have to do something about the abundance of second man plays in attack, with decoy runners everywhere, it's ridiculous. 

I think Manly will go close, they have the star-studded team to win it with loads of Origin and NZ rep players, but I think we're finally getting the Melbourne vs St George Grand Final that I've tipped the last two years, unfortunately. Would love to see the Cowboys make it to be honest, just for someone different.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i know (i'm a Manly fan). I was fine with the first McManus try but not with how it was awarded. Archer said he saw it on the line and was asking about double movement. There was no double movement hence the refs call. However the video was definitely inconclusive about the grounding over the line, so i'm not sure how Archer could be 100% on that. The obstruction was a definite obstruction imo.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Poor Parra, two weeks in a row. Hindmarsh lying on the ground after he missed the charge down on the winning FG was such a sad sight.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao Parra. As poor as the Dogs are atm, Parra are just another story.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i'm going to the tigers/roosters game tonight. first time at leichardt oval. u going WALLABEN?


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

All we do is win.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Can somebody explain how Brisbanes try worked last night, looked like the storm players leg grounded the ball and the broncos guy faintly touched it afterwards. Seems abit dodgy to award a try for that, but I'm not up with the rules as much as I should.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> i'm going to the tigers/roosters game tonight. first time at leichardt oval. u going WALLABEN?


Yeah I went. Was seated at the front of the hill-side seats towards the 40m line furthest from the scoreboard. Such an epic game tonight.



Jobbed_Out said:


> Can somebody explain how Brisbanes try worked last night, looked like the storm players leg grounded the ball and the broncos guy faintly touched it afterwards. Seems abit dodgy to award a try for that, but I'm not up with the rules as much as I should.


By the rulebook it was a try because the leg is unable to force the ball on the ground (must be the hand, arm, torso) so the Broncos bloke (Yow Yeh) had to simply apply his fingers to faintly apply downward pressure to get a try put on the board.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> By the rulebook it was a try because the leg is unable to force the ball on the ground (must be the hand, arm, torso) so the Broncos bloke (Yow Yeh) had to simply apply his fingers to faintly apply downward pressure to get a try put on the board.


Fair enough, it just looked a weird decision however by what you've explained I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Yeah I went. Was seated at the front of the hill-side seats towards the 40m line furthest from the scoreboard. Such an epic game tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> By the rulebook it was a try because the leg is unable to force the ball on the ground (must be the hand, arm, torso) so the Broncos bloke (Yow Yeh) had to simply apply his fingers to faintly apply downward pressure to get a try put on the board.


I was standing on the hill near the bar for a while, then we made our way towards the other side behind the goal posts towards the corner ish. We were on the side where the Tigers were attacking first half - behind them).

Great match. Hill was jampacked.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao Parra. As poor as the Dogs are atm, Parra are just another story.


it's pretty embarrassing to be a parra fan atm. i feel for them though, so many close losses. next year should be better. looks like i'm going to have to be supporting north queensland in the finals race this year, sigh.



King Kenny said:


> I was standing on the hill near the bar for a while, then we made our way towards the other side behind the goal posts towards the corner ish. We were on the side where the Tigers were attacking first half - behind them).
> 
> Great match. Hill was jampacked.


leichhardt oval's always great, best venue for watching imo. i'm a little pissed that i didn't go to the game yesterday, i pretty much just didn't know/forgot there was a match as leichhardt. oh well.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> I was standing on the hill near the bar for a while, then we made our way towards the other side behind the goal posts towards the corner ish. We were on the side where the Tigers were attacking first half - behind them).
> 
> Great match. Hill was jampacked.


I must have walked past you a few times then, I went on a beer run just after kickoff to that very bar.

It looked packed, and they said the crowd was only 10k. Looked as full as the Melbourne sellout.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

FORAN, what a PLAYER.

only winning 12-8 is a joke, especially the try that was disallowed for Cherry-Evans


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Big two weeks ahead for the Tigers - if we're serious about finals, we need to try and knockoff either Manly or the Dragons. Manly were very rusty today against Penrith, so could have a shot, but Saints will be a tougher ask.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

MANLY is your toughest opponent. FORAN, STEWART AND CHERRY EVANS.

btw put my FB status as 'Manly Sea Eagles <3' but i need to remember not everyone on there watches Australian Rugby.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Up the Tigers. Beauty of a comeback, inspired once more by Benji. New sig on it's way for you Rush


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

only b/c the forward pass rule doesn't get enforced in any Manly game. happens way too often.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao RUSH blaming the refs. :lmao

:lmao :lmao :lmao

It seems you have this silly notion that referee's don't enforce the rules on Manly or just go out to fuck them over, when there's plenty of evidence on the contrary. Accept the fact your boys lost son. 8*D.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

i didn't catch the game (at work) but i hv to say i've seen a fair share of forward passes scored against Manly, it's just simply not a rule for the opposition.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah and I've seen Manly score their fair share of forward pass try's. It's just how it is.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No. i think the refs are absolutely shocking in general. I happen to comment on Manly games more often as i will watch all of our games but i don't watch all the games in a round. Look at the last few weeks vs Souths, Knights, Panthers and Tigers. We've had some downright shocking calls get tries put against us and in the case of the Penrith game, a try taken away. 

We didn't deserve to win, our defense was leaky in the 2nd half and Cherry-Evans didn't cope with the pressure. Lyon had a woeful 2nd half as well. The state of NRL refereeing is terrible and there is no accountability. Raper and Harrigan back the refs on every call even when its clearly wrong.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

The Newcastle vs Gold Coast game today was probably the most enjoyable game I've been to this year. Lots of good attack and some super tries scored by Newcastle. Pity we let in 20 points, but +30 on for and against is great. 

The Souths vs St. George game was a really good game too, can't believe Saints let a 20-0 lead slip.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Warriors never got out of 2nd gear today and weren't troubled at all really, despite a little resistance from Canberra. They're not playing well enough to knock off a top 5 side though, so their tilt at September won't be that big imo.

Newcastle's defence is a concern for them as the finals approach, and their attack shouldn't be praised too much given it was the poor Titans they played this week. A similar effort against Canberra next week will change my opinion.

Souths played amazing footy in the second half, and when the Saints needed a spark back into the game, they couldn't find it (much like Manly on Friday night). Saints I'm sure will bounce back, they're too good not to, but fuck I hope it isn't Friday night.

6/7 with my tipping this week, didn't get the Bunnies result. At this point of the comp, I can't see Melbourne being denied a famous premiership, but that is before they meet Manly and the Dragons in the next few weeks. I think the comp is down to 7 teams now (The top 6 + Tigers), and it'll be a matter of who is the better on the day for whomever progresses.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tigers won't be a threat at all. We played horrible in that 2nd half and you could only put 14 points on our leaky defense.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

NEWCASTLE KNIGHT ARE THE ONLY TEAM TO SCORE 50 POINTS IN A GAME BITCHES HATE ON US NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!! in 2011 i mean lol

i also enjoyed watching the dragons lose in the dying seconds very satisfying sandows kick was EPIC 

warriors match was a little boring because they where winning the whole time


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

The Titans were poor, and have been all season, but I think the Knights attack deserves some praise, it's not as if everyone has been putting 50 on them every week. 

I'd say that Wests are contenders, they can beat anyone on their day, and they're the team most likely to make a big run from here onwards. The Warriors are also dark horses, they're going along fairly unnoticed at the moment, but they've got a pretty good side.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao @ Parramatta. Seriously, blowing a lead like that is beyond embarrassing, especially with only 20 minutes left on the clock.

:lmao @ Alexander stumbling for words at fulltime after praising Hayne non-stop and then having Storm win. Suck shit you worthless cunts, I hope the Titans win 2 more games this season, you don't win another, and you sacks of shit get the wooden spoon.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

It was a good comeback from the Storm, started watching at half time and thought it may have been a loss. 22 points to nil after the 50 minute mark.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

What an awesome win, shit first half but. Also I don't wanna hear anyone on here sook about the refs again, Storm got fucking shafted last night. 6-1 in the second half, and just the biggest amount of double standards I have seen. Cronk gets sat on his ass, no penalty...yet when it happens to the eels.....still came through with the win but.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Melbourne get the best run of the refs most of the time. They continually push the limit in terms of the grapple tackle and wrestling and get away with it for the most part. As for complaining about the refs, i couldn't care less about penalties. We're one the most penalised sides regardless, i get annoyed with the substandard bullshit refs that get paid week in week out.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree with Sickburn regarding the Cronk/Hayne incidents - same circumstances, almost identical tackles, yet when Hayne is hit, it's a penalty? Stop protecting the overrated cunt.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Rush said:


> Melbourne get the best run of the refs most of the time. They continually push the limit in terms of the grapple tackle and wrestling and get away with it for the most part.


I agree. You could probably give a penalty on every tackle of a Melbourne defensive set. Though, they do get away with it and their control of the ruck is one of the main reasons for their success, so more power to them I guess.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

*EVERY* team grapples and wrestles, but because Storm are the best and are gaining success from it they should be penalized? I think not.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Melbourne slow down the play the ball more than the other sides, giving them more time to set their defensive line, the basis of their dominance. If referees were consistent, they'd penalise Melbourne for slowing down the play the ball more than they penalise any other side.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No, what i'm saying is that you guys take a fucking age in the ruck and slow it down heaps. You gang tackle and then the defenders come off 1 by 1 giving it the illusion that you're getting out of there when you're not. Its no secret that Melbourne bend the rules. All the variations of grapple tackles. chicken wings etc all sprang into league from the Storm and they still implement those tactics. I don't care if they're good at wrestling, i do care when they take too long in the ruck.

Also Robinson (the ref who missed the forward pass) has been dropped to the NSW Cup and Harrigan has admitted they got it wrong. Doesn't give us the 2 points back but its good that he's been held accountable. It was a blatent mistake which had a big influence on the result.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ballin's try was from an obstruction, which they refused to go upstairs to look at, so a case can be made for both sides having a try scored against them that was dodgy. Still wouldn't have changed the result (removing both those tries, we'd have won 10-6).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

obstruction my ass. Also you can't just say "well without both those tries its still 10-6". If you don't score there it changes how you play over the rest of the game. You had the momentum, a disallowed try and maybe you don't score in the corner soon after to go ahead.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Forward pass my ass. I can name 5 instances at least where tries have been refused on review due to a hooker slotting through a gap obtained from an obstruction created by the ball player.

It's all circumstantial, the way we were playing, and you were self-destructing, the result IMO wouldn't have changed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ball player can't disappear you muppet.

as for the forward pass that was blatent. 


> NRL referee's co-coach Bill Harrigan yesterday admitted the error and axed Robinson from first grade.
> 
> "Jason Robinson has been dropped because of the forward pass try in the Manly match against Wests Tigers," Harrigan said. "It was a decision that impacted on the result of the game.
> 
> "They are decisions we must be accountable for and therefore he has been dropped to the NSW Cup.


8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I still fail to see why the ref was dropped since it's the job of the touchy to rule on those kind of things.

Also, I doubt Des would be as whinge-worthy if Manly had of won the game. It was a flat 50/50 call, and we got the benefit of it that night. Just be thankful it wasn't a repeat of Joel Reddy's NFL-esque pass last year in Round 2 (which coincidentally no official was dropped as a result).


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

should i go dragons/tigers on friday night? my sister and her husband are going (he's a big tigers fan)..this is a game i'd like to see tigers win too..because i hate dragons


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

50-50 call? it wasn't even close. it was a blatent forward pass, its pretty handy when you see him pass it behind the line, the ball go immediately forward (so none of the bullshit, it floated forward excuse) and the winger caught it well in front on the line. Everyone saw it bar the people that matter.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> should i go dragons/tigers on friday night? my sister and her husband are going (he's a big tigers fan)..this is a game i'd like to see tigers win too..because i hate dragons


I wouldn't bother - the refs are Archer and Hayne, of which Wests have an abysmal win % under, plus they wouldn't want to see Wayne offside like they did with Captain Whinge aka Des Hasler.



Rush said:


> 50-50 call? it wasn't even close. it was a blatent forward pass, its pretty handy when you see him pass it behind the line, the ball go immediately forward (so none of the bullshit, it floated forward excuse) and the winger caught it well in front on the line. Everyone saw it bar the people that matter.


If it was blatant then surely one of them would've called it. It was 50/50 at worse, and by the rules in the book, it was a legit pass. The only reason it is copping backlash is because Des, Lyon and all of Manly are still whinging about it. In fact, they're still whinging about Polla Mounter's 7th tackle try in the '95 grand final.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

It was blatent thats why Robinson got dropped you muppet. He *missed* the call, and got dropped. By the rules of the book it was a forward pass, nowhere near 50-50.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's a touchies job to rule on the forward passes, you muppet, so it's not 100% the refs fault that the 50/50 call was "missed."

Odd how the only time a real issue is made is when Manly lose the game it happens in. Every other team does the respectable thing and cops it on the chin.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Actually its a ref's job. Touchies can give him advice which he can choose to ignore. Of course it wasn't a forward pass and he just got dropped for no reason  Harrigan dropped him, doesn't matter what the coaches say.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Typical Manly, blaming everyone, whinging like a bunch of babies who had their candy stolen. Has Des Hasler been reading the Arsene Wenger coaching manual? 8*D.

Come on RUSH, toughenup_SON.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Rush you big ol sook you, you will be happy to know I read in today's Herald Sun that they are seriously considering implementing a chip of sorts into the ball which can relay information back at something like .5 of a sec if the ball has traveled forward. I'll try find the link for you.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/nrl/plan-to-use-gps-technology-in-nrl-footballs-to-track-forward-passes/story-e6frfgbo-1226108565226


> CRICKET has its Eagle Eye, Snickometer and Hot Spot. Tennis has Hawk-Eye. Swimming has electronic sensors in the pool, athletics has photo finishes.
> 
> Rugby league has got its video referees to judge offside, foul play, grounding of the football and just about everything else - except for forward passes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Sounds interesting. They'd obviously have to get it right so the chip won't be damaged when the ball is kicked or flattened under the weight of the ball carrier being tackled etc


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

I wouldn't want that tbh. It's too gimmicky and we should just stay with the referees decisions. That said, we need a clear clarification of the rule and the interpretation.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It won't work before next season, given how the chip would suffer wear and tear during an ordinary game of footy (and increase that 10-fold for tests & origin).

I doubt there'd be this much reaction if it wasn't Manly who was affected - had they got the try in the same way, Des would have said it's a "thing of footy" and would have taken it in his stride. Duel standard whinging cunt, which basically sums up the Manly club as a whole (Bears murderers etc).

Tips for Round 22:
Tigers; Cowboys; Storm; Sharks; Broncos; Knights; Manly; Souths


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Can't stand Dessy, bitches more than a bird on her rag. AS said above, he should just accept decisions and move on, no one else whines as much as that sour cunt.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> Typical Manly, blaming everyone, whinging like a bunch of babies who had their candy stolen. Has Des Hasler been reading the Arsene Wenger coaching manual? 8*D.
> 
> Come on RUSH, toughenup_SON.





Sickburn said:


> Rush you big ol sook you, you will be happy to know I read in today's Herald Sun that they are seriously considering implementing a chip of sorts into the ball which can relay information back at something like .5 of a sec if the ball has traveled forward. I'll try find the link for you.


It was a wrong call. How is it blaming anyone if we're in the right ADAM ya ****?



sXe_Maverick said:


> I doubt there'd be this much reaction if it wasn't Manly who was affected - had they got the try in the same way, Des would have said it's a "thing of footy" and would have taken it in his stride. Duel standard whinging cunt, which basically sums up the Manly club as a whole (Bears murderers etc).


fuck you're an idiot.



Sickburn said:


> Can't stand Dessy, bitches more than a bird on her rag. AS said above, he should just accept decisions and move on, no one else whines as much as that sour cunt.


Des is outstanding at what he does. He takes so much focus off our side its ridiculous. As you can see, the past week has been about the forward pass and not how we let a 12 point lead slip. We played terribly but there has been no mention of it, all due to Des.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

wtf was Utai thinking at the end? fucking idiot almost cost Tigers there.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Just left the game live. Decent game with a lot of mistakes. I'm glad tigers won as I hate dragons


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

That last 20 minutes was fantastic. Cowboys and Dragons both losing makes it interesting. 

The most annoying/amusing thing about Des Hasler is his ability to turn any media question into a gripe about the refs or about how they deserve a better home ground.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

We do deserve a better home ground. You ever been there? We get no funding whatsoever while every other fucking side gets money to spend. Essentially buying votes to get voted back into power.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Utai had a brainsnap at the end which almost cost us the win. Fucking awesome game to watch, loved every minute of it. Hopefully it gives us some belief into September to give it a real crack again this year.

In regards to Brookvale, it and Leichhardt should be redeveloped to a high standard as they are two of the greatest venues in Australia to watch a game of footy at, and in their present state are a sad, sorry sight of neglect from the government and executives of the NRL.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

I have been to Brookvale and I quite liked it (apart from the usual group of pig-headed Manly supporters that make the rest of their supporters look bad), it had a charm to it that the old Marathon Stadium used to have. As much as I like the new Ausgrid Stadium for it's comfort and ability to hold more people, part of me still yearns to stand on the hill or sit in the crappy old grandstand that we used to have when I was a kid. I'm glad that there are still some old suburban grounds around. 

Maybe instead of the coach whining about it, they should draw up a petition for their supporters to sign in favour of some redevelopment, or submit an application for funding to the state government?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I know Tigers members have signed a petition for Leichhardt, I even threw my name onto it.

I'd like to see Leichhardt's grandstand be fixed up, the seats down the bottom of the hill be fixed up, and maybe some better seating behind the posts, but we most def. need to keep that hill (which they got rid of from Campbelltown, which is sad).


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You missed out last night WALLABEN. 

Interesting to see how Dragons go from here, as they still have to play Storm.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah I sure did


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lewieG said:


> Maybe instead of the coach whining about it, they should draw up a petition for their supporters to sign in favour of some redevelopment, or submit an application for funding to the state government?


You don't think we've asked? are you retarded? The fact is our electorate is a blue ribbon liberal seat. Thus the Libs won't give us shit because they don't need to do anything to win our seat and Labour government won't do anything to help us with it due to it being hard for them to get elected here. I want the grandstands redeveloped, another grandstand at the northern end and keep the hill there. There is even the possibility of building a stand behind the hill which would make the ground very unique but idk if i'd want that.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Rush said:


> You don't think we've asked? are you retarded? The fact is our electorate is a blue ribbon liberal seat. Thus the Libs won't give us shit because they don't need to do anything to win our seat and Labour government won't do anything to help us with it due to it being hard for them to get elected here. QUOTE]
> 
> Well Newcastle managed to get funding from the state government for two new stands in safe Labour seats, so it's not impossible.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

God damn it my tipping was going great until the fucking Broncos had to win. Warriors played much better then the Broncos. So sick of the Broncos, they have to be over the salary cap.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Why would they be over the cap? They have a bunch of youngsters coming through. Look at their team for tonight - Hoffman, Beale, Reed, Yow Yeh, McCullough, Anderson, Gillett, Hunt, Glenn, T'eo. These guys won't be on huge contracts at all. Brisbane also have a lot of 3rd party deals in place with sponsors that enables them to stay under the cap. They're able to do so due to there being only the 1 Queensland side from Brisbane.

btw the 2nd Mead try was epic in this Titans/Sharks game. 

Warriors didn't deserve the win at all. Broncos played better than them for periods in the 1st half, both Warriors tries came out of nowhere and were the better side in the 2nd. Some good tries by the Warriors, they're a great side to watch when it clicks for them.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Superb weekend of footy so far this weekend. Hopefully Manly can smash the Roosters, and Canberra upset Newcastle (even though I tipped Newcastle, I want us to stay 7th), for an even better weekend. Cap it off with Souths flogging Parra and it'll have been an awesome weekend.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Roosters will win tomorrow. :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

In news from the UK, Wigan qualified for their first Challenge Cup Final since 1998 today, beating St Helens 18-12. It's pretty awesome to see guys like Pat Richards, Brett Finch and Ryan Hoffman dominate in the Super League. They're a good chance at doing the league double as well, perched on top of the table after 23 rounds.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Guys like Finch and Hoffman in the Super League is just wrong. Hoffman especially is absolute quality. They should raise the cap, introduce a proper 2nd tier competition in Australia and develop our game similar to football in England ie. promotion, relegation, and a few tiers of competition.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Agreed. Combine the NSW and Queensland Cups into a 2nd tier comp that grooms those players to first grade (factoring scheduling etc).

Not only raise the cap, but also expand with 2 new teams so those fringe first graders can get into 1st grade and help establish a team from the ground up (Perth, Central Coast especially).

You look at the talent from Australia/NZ in the Super League, and wonder if they would still be there if the cap was higher and there was another team or 2 to shop yourself around too. Hopefully the commission work all of this out. Promotion/relegation would be a great idea in the 2nd tier, as the 'elite' NSW/QLD Cup sides could form League 1, whilst the remainders make up League 2 (plus potential expansion sides), and then you could add in Country teams for League 3, allowing them to slowly build up on the national scene.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Billy Slater is a fucking champion. Three try saving tackles in the first 5 minutes, awesome try and then to top it all off puts in that grubber kick to Proctor. The guy is a freak.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

he's also a massive cunt with little man syndrome 8*D

Jason King out for the season with a torn pec. Oh well, slot Tony Williams into the front row and tell him to rip in. He'd be a weapon.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Slater did have his fair share of highlights, but he also missed a fairly simple side-on tackle to concede the opening try, where he tried to shoulder charge the Penrith bloke instead of putting on a normal tackle. 

What about the old Mad Dog? Two tries plus a hand in a couple of others, not bad for a gnarly 36 year old.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

pft Jason King. No loss really. Average and lethargic player.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He's good in defense but he's a poor ball runner imo. Whenever someone has been hit big on our side its usually King getting laid on his ass. He is a good motivator though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

So Josh Dugan can stomp on a bloke and cut him open, and get off, yet Gallen has a case to answer because he lashed out at a bloke lying on him in the ruck? Judiciary inconsistency at it's hilarious best.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Fuck yeah Rabbitohs played amazing tonight!! 5 tries to Nathan Merritt, what a legend.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

eels are such a joke :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eels are fucking hopeless.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Absolute belting. If I were Daniel Anderson I'd be feeling really happy right about now - they fire him for not making the finals, yet the replacement has them in a fight for the spoon with the pitiful Titans. Suck shit to them. Playing Manly and Wests in the next 2 weeks could see another 2 beltings laid into them.

6/8 in tipping, missed the Bulldogs and Titans


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i might be going to all of the remaining tiger's game this season, my brother in law really wants me to come along. i haven't been to campbelltown or penrith stadiums yet, how are they?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> i might be going to all of the remaining tiger's game this season, my brother in law really wants me to come along. i haven't been to campbelltown or penrith stadiums yet, how are they?


My first & last trip to Penrith was back n the late 90's, so I can't really comment on that venue.

SFS you know is great (we play Parra there), and Shark Park is good as well (Round 26).

Campbelltown is really good these days, a lot of quality seating and for a reasonable ticket price (Eastern Stand has the better seating, also newer etc) plus the two hills behind the goal posts. Sucks that it'll probably be a landslide for our final home game at C-town this year (Titans) but Monday games are always quality.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lmao at Carney. what a fucking tool.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hopefully he gets the chop. Had 5 chances, good riddance to the prick.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^Cosign.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh lord, they are saying Todd did nothing wrong? He disobeyed team rules. Sack the useless prick.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sXe_Maverick said:


> My first & last trip to Penrith was back n the late 90's, so I can't really comment on that venue.
> 
> SFS you know is great (we play Parra there), and Shark Park is good as well (Round 26).
> 
> Campbelltown is really good these days, a lot of quality seating and for a reasonable ticket price (Eastern Stand has the better seating, also newer etc) plus the two hills behind the goal posts. Sucks that it'll probably be a landslide for our final home game at C-town this year (Titans) but Monday games are always quality.


yeah i've been to SFS hundreds of times now. been to shark park about 4 times. i made a bet with my brother in law that if the tigers somehow make the grand final that i'll pay for the tickets


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Your money's safe bro.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i know. :lmao but would be happy for him if the tigers made it through

what are people's predictions? i reckon storm vs manly or storm vs broncos


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Melbourne will definitely contest the grand final, and bias or not, if Benji fires, we can shake things up and try to knock them off their perch. Warriors & Newcastle will make up the numbers, Dragons are a shell of their former selves, Manly's halves crumble in big games, Brisbane rely too much on Lockyer, and Cowboys do likewise with Thurston.

Melbourne/Manly looks most likely though, provided Manly can get to the final in the first place.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Scrubs said:


> Oh lord, they are saying Todd did nothing wrong? He disobeyed team rules. Sack the useless prick.


technically he didn't do anything wrong in terms of anti-social, illegal or disruptive behaviour. He did break team rules, so he's in the wrong there but there have been far worse things in NRL go unpunished. I think he should get sacked tbh, he's had so many chances.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Melbourne v Manly for mine, with Storm winning between 1-12.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I want to see Melbourne/Manly and not just because i'm a Manly fan. After the salary cap scandals and going 1-1 in grand finals, and getting knocked out in 09 by them it would be fitting that we meet again now that all those issues are over.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Tips for round 23

Cowboys, Tigers, Warriors, Sea Eagles, Storm, Rabbits, Dragons and Sharks.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tigers, Cowboys, Warriors, Storm, Manly, Souths, Dragons, Sharks for mine

Well, same as yours.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

refs getting their pockets greased by the Tigers. Penrith getting looted.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The Ayshford slap out of the ball made up for the idiocy that almost prevented Heighington's try tonight. Much the same as the Manly game, the result of the game wouldn't have changed if the call was made, and it's Penrith, so who really gives a fuck?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I was there tonight. It seemed there were more Tigers fans in the crowd. 

cheerleaders with dem legs


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe_Maverick said:


> The Ayshford slap out of the ball made up for the idiocy that almost prevented Heighington's try tonight. Much the same as the Manly game, the result of the game wouldn't have changed if the call was made, and it's Penrith, so who really gives a fuck?


wasn't the only call to go against them 8*D


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Agree with Kenneth, there seemed to be more Tigers fans coming into Panthers afterwards also 8*D.

Our cheerleaders are surprisingly hot too. DEM LEGS.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> Agree with Kenneth, there seemed to be more Tigers fans coming into Panthers afterwards also 8*D.
> 
> Our cheerleaders are surprisingly hot too. DEM LEGS.


I should have went in to see you RENEGATE. 

They must have been cold though, but who cares, DEM LEGS.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Warriors defeat Knights 20-12, move into 6th above Tigers now I think too. Didn't watch the game, but yeah ADAM.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

watched for a bit then watched iCarly with my little brother. don't regret my decision.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah it was a pretty poor game, in the wet. Warriors had most of the ball, couldn't believe that Newcastle were leading 12-4 at half time, considering how little possession they'd had. It was one of those games where, as a Newcastle supporter, you always know it'll be tough. Warriors played well, but they also got some 50/50 calls from good ol' Shane Hayne, who's trying to challenge Archer for his title as the worst referee in the game.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Fucking Rabbitohs are in good form... gonna be interesting to see who makes the 8. Souths and Newcastle will be going for the final spot without a doubt. It's also interesting noting that Souths play Newcastle in the last round. I think that game will decide who makes it into the 8. Also Cooper Cronk out for a few weeks might hurt the Storm... I see their 11 game winning streak coming to an end next week to be honest. Although, Dragons have been playing shit today's performances was woeful.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ROOSTERS.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

The NRL admitting they got the Fa'aoso knock on/strip decision wrong, a decision which decided the result of the game, and saying sorry...gee thanks, makes us feel heaps better.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Nah we won't lose a game for the remainder of the season. Justin O’Neill is out for the season with a fracture to his back.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Sickburn said:


> Nah we won't lose a game for the remainder of the season. Justin O’Neill is out for the season with a fracture to his back.


You blokes should be ok this week if Dragons decide not to pick up, though not sure about Manly for next week.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

we have the Bulldogs at home, followed by the Storm at home then Broncos away. I want to win at least 2 out of the 3. Also should be going to the Doggies game with my little brother and the Storm game with my dad.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Manly will definitely beat the Bulldogs, and should get the Broncos, but I can't see them getting Melbourne, although without Cronk, the Storm lose a big part of their attacking formation, so who knows, especially since it's at Brookie.

Tigers should win their last 3, and maybe rack up a solid margin to help the points difference, and maybe, just maybe, we can sneak into the 4 if saints and cowboys remain on their slide (so cheering on the bunnies & storm this weekend)


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Tips for the week.

Storm, Souths, Titans, Warriors, Roosters, Manly, Tigers, Brisbane.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

is the dogs/manly game at brookie or anz?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

brookie


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Fucking Cowboys.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well tonight couldn't have gone any better for a Tigers supporter, 1/2 of the equation to have us in the top 4 by the end of the round is done (Souths & Storm win). Now I'll be cheering on the Panthers to help us leapfrog 3 teams into that home semi spot (provided we beat the Eels) to hopefully guarantee ourselves a home final, given we have the Titans and Sharks to close the season.

Fuck newcastle, I'd love to see the Bunnies make the 8 - they're playing some good attacking footy that could test the Storm


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jason Robinson has no business ever refereeing again. He's fucking woeful. This has been a decent game but both sides have been bent over by the officials. Its beyond a joke.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

I only saw a bit of that game, but I can't believe that the incident where Foran got binned wasn't a penalty try. It was clear as crystal. Always happy to see the Bulldogs lose though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pretty much. If you're going to send Foran to the bin for that then you clearly have to award the penalty try. So many poor decisions for both sides, at one point early on Kite lost it forward and we somehow got the feed.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

A bad refereeing decision is going to decide the 2011 premiers. Harrigan & Raper need to open their eyes and act upon it - the standard was great back in round 3, and has dropped ten-fold each week.

Oh, and up the Tigers, 6 in a row and really we should finish with 8 in a row, pushing for the top 4. The only concern is our points differential.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

About to head off for the Newcastle vs Brisbane game, it's a bit wet so hopefully it goes like 2009 when a huge storm hit and we won 28-12 in Lockyer's 300th. 

I've got to say, I really think the Tigers or Warriors can win the comp. They're the real smokeys at this point.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Poor game and a sloppy win but I'll take it.

8/8 this week.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

7/8, missed the Bunnies result.

The make up of the top 8 is still to be decided, with Brissie a big chance at 2nd if they can knock the Eagles off in Round 26.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Perfect Round, seems everyone got it. Heading to Suncorp for Brisbane's last 2 Round games.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Not much to talk about out of that game, excpet that the Houston sin binning was ridiculous.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Did anyone watch the knights broncos game ? fuck that pissed me off something shocking i legit walked out after the intercept that ref was fucked seriously i'm done with nrl until these refs learn how to do their fucking job properly i'm too drunk to go throw all the b.s calls but like i said im done with nrl until they fix these fucking rules too many 50/50 calls imo 

hows this too when i walked out these group of 25+ year old guys where trying to bait me. if i hate anything in this world it's gutless fucks like them who hang in groups and aren't man enough to speak up when it's one on one onestly he was fucking lucky ( i say he because to be fair it only sounded like one off them) i was alone tonight or i legit would've glassed one of them bronco fucks

what you think ur big because the ref is biased and you win because of it ?


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cole Phelps said:


> what you think ur big because the ref is biased and you win because of it ?


Because we didn't have calls go against us either? Like that forward pass that wasn't forward which would have been another try


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

The intercept try to Yow Yeh was the main turning point of the game, and it was an incorrect decision IMO. There were at least 4 Brisbane players clearly offside, and it to go from having a full attacking set within 10m of their line at 10-6 to being down 16-6 was the game decided then and there. Both referees were horrible, especially with their 10m which was inconsistent both ways the entire night.

The Brisbane forward pass was a 50/50 one for me. It was very flat, and I don't think you could be upset either way with the call if it was called forward or fine. 

And the bit Phelps said about the Brisbane supporters is absolutely right. There were some absolute ratbags there last night who got ejected for starting fights and swearing/throwing stuff at families. It was disgusting and gives Brisbane supporters a bad reputation due to the actions of a few people.

Also that cut Hilder got was brutal, one of the worst I've ever seen. Hope he's alright.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Marshall got off on that assault charge. [email protected] Fraser being a character witness for him.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

lol @ it even being taken to court - much like the Stewart incident, common sense should have prevailed and nothing should have come from it after that night.

I'm finding it tough to feel comfortable backing a winner for Manly/Melbourne on Friday. Storm should win, but Brookie does strange things to Manly, so who knows.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sickburn/nick bet


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

I heard on the radio today that Storm have the chance to finish the season with the most wins ever.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> sickburn/nick bet


I'm keen. Sig bet?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rush will probably pussy out.

Yeah, Storm can hit 23 wins by winning the grand final, which I think is a record for a single season.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i said before i'm retiring from sig bets. after losing about 10 in a row i'm strting to think its a jinx.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

With the Marshall thing, it makes me wonder, in any of these cases where a footballer is accused of something and it goes to court have they actually been found guilty? With the Marshall one, the Stewart one, the St Kilda ones in the AFL etc.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Didn't Inglis get off too? Ummm I think Bird got done but, so did Wayne Carey. And Andrew Krakour.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

whats your point lewie? that they get off because they're footballers or that it only gets publicity/goes to court because they're footballers?


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

i do blame Rush for the Sea Eagles defeat to the tigers.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tips for Round 25:

Storm, Roosters, Cowboys, Bulldogs, Panthers, Dragons, Broncos, Tigers.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Rush said:


> whats your point lewie? that they get off because they're footballers or that it only gets publicity/goes to court because they're footballers?


Moreso the second if anything. I understand it going to court, but it's the whole thing of them being victimized by the general media before they're trialled that annoys me. I was also just interested, I couldn't really remember any getting found guilty.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

FORAN


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah i agree with that. most of it only gets that far b/c they're famous.

14-0. MANLY, fuck yeah. GET IN SON.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Great start. Manly over Storm and Roosters over Eels.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey sXe, nice tipping ya [email protected]


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Rush, couldn't have foreseen how terrible Melbourne would play tonight, or how dominating Manly would play. No Cronk, no Storm attack it seems.

Both clubs should expect fines for that sideline fight between Stewart and Blair, especially with the benches and trainers getting involved. All in all though, I'd love to see them have a match in the finals.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

How good was the fight i only watched the reply's of it this mourning because i work on friday night but man oh man what an awesome fight adam blair is a fucking dog he ran up to stuart what was poor glenn supposed to do ? i don't blame him for punching that cheating wog in the face 

Notice how he throw a cheap shot at a manly player in the first fight he should take all the heat for this imo 

typical melbourne elbowing in takles cheating it's just typicall of them


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lussick hit Hinchcliffe on the back of the head, then slapped him twice, to spark the initial brawl, so if anyone is at fault, it's him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hinchcliffe elbowed him in the head, so Lussick smacked him in the back of the head. Kicked it off and then Blair dog shotted Lussick busting him open. Should've ended there though, 10 mins in the bin maybe. I'd rather see them introduce a 5 minute sin bin for things like this and holding people down when a break is made. The sending off was inevitable when they went for a 2nd go. 

Williams fractured his 6th cervical vertebrae (to rub it in again, i fucking told you it was a neck injury Evolution and kenny. don't doubt me ;D) so he's out for the rest of the year. Shattered for him as he's had a terrible run with injuries and Stewart is out for about 1-2 weeks with his knee. It means Oldfield & Hopoate can come in and we're good. Love our depth.

Good to see Rodney playing well. Such a good utility, he'll absolutely carve next season in the Super League.

as for the match, we dominated and the scoreline of 18-4 in no way reflected how badly we beat them. They had absolutely nothing in attack, only Slater looked like he would be a threat. Our pack blitzed them off the park, bent them over and roughed them up. Refs clearly got influenced by our epic crowd because they called a lot of penalties again the Storm for their tactics around the ruck which was brilliant.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rush said:


> Hinchcliffe elbowed him in the head, so Lussick smacked him in the back of the head. Kicked it off and then Blair dog shotted Lussick busting him open. Should've ended there though, 10 mins in the bin maybe. I'd rather see them introduce a 5 minute sin bin for things like this and holding people down when a break is made. The sending off was inevitable when they went for a 2nd go.
> 
> Williams fractured his 6th cervical vertebrae (to rub it in again, *i fucking told you it was a neck injury Evolution and kenny*. don't doubt me ;D) so he's out for the rest of the year. Shattered for him as he's had a terrible run with injuries and Stewart is out for about 1-2 weeks with his knee. It means Oldfield & Hopoate can come in and we're good. Love our depth.
> 
> ...


when did i doubt you?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

btw it's up to the roosters to beat the storm + you guys to win well at brisbane to win minor premiership. 

won't happen, but i'll :lmao if it does


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i know evo did, couldn't remember if you did or not. i'd find it hilarious if the Storm didn't win the minor premiership.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Ben Barba's try HOLY SHIT.

I was actually going for the Bulldogs for the first time ever in that game considering I'm a Rabbitohs fan haha.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Barba's try was freaky, and :lmao at Newcastle fading out yet again - given that first half effort, they should have won by 30.

Pending how the Bunnies go tomorrow, it'll make Friday night very interesting with Newcastle vs Souths, and based on current form, I could see the Bunnies scrape into the 8.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

I didn't get to see the quality of the game, but that's a big win for Brisbane IMO.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It really isn't, it just confirmed them as 3rd spot, regardless of next Sunday's result. Friday night is shaping up to be a big one with Newcastle & Souths playing off for 8th, and epic conclusion to the regular season really.

Tigers need to win by 13+ tomorrow night to move up to 4th, and then hopefully secure 4th against the Sharks next week. However, it looks like we'll have to play the Dragons in week 1 of the finals, unless the Cowboys can beat the Warriors (or Penrith beat the Dragons :lmao)


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ohh well keeps them on a win streak leading into finals


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

7/8 for the round, I think for the 6th time this season. Ah well, Tigers are sitting pretty in 4th and I'm expecting a week 1 showdown with the Saints at the SFS :/


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sharks have been screwed the past two weeks. umad cronulla will win and take the fagers (tigers) out of the top 4?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Cronulla won't beat us, so no, I'm not mad.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

As much as I have nothing against Cronulla, I hope Wests win and make the 4. Out of the teams in the 8 atm, there the team I'd most like to see win it (or maybe the Warriors), apart from Newcastle obviously, but I wouldn't be putting my house on Newcastle even making the 8 with the problems they've had personnel wise the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Manly trolling Gallop and the NRL so hard right now. brilliant 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Going to bite them in the ass when they bomb out in the finals, and Des can whinge about having no players available to continue the cycle.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

bomb out in the finals? oh wait Lussick was a key player. lolk. Glenn Stewart is the only one who's going to be missed and his case got adjourned until tomorrow. Blair got a 5 match ban - 2 for the initial incident, 3 for the contrary conduct charge so he's out for the year.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

No Foran (this week), no Brett Stewart, no Glenn Stewart...

If Blair got 5, then Glenn can expect 3-4, since he provoked the sideline incident (i.e threw the first punch).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Brett Stewart is injured/has been appearing only sporadically anyway. He's a class player but we've learnt to get by without him. Lussick and G.Stewart (and Wolfman) are out for most to all of the finals. Foran is back after this week, hardly going to make us bomb out in the finals son. Buhrer can slot into Glenn's role, Hopoate into Brett Stewart's or we can shift Robertson to fullback and put Oldfield & T-Rex on the wing. We have the depth to cover for them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Glenn Stewart should cop the same sentence as Blair anyways.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Nuff said.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Up the Knights! 

Fucking great night, wish it could've been longer but I have a semi final to play tomorrow myself. Huge crowd, a great game, some nervous moments and some great tries, and an awesome finish. Just a fantastic night at the footy, apart from the incident with the ambulance which was terrible, and the annoying security who have no idea what's going on as far as seating goes. 

Good to see the boys get into the semis, they had a better performance over the season than Souths, and deserve their spot. That said, I doubt they'll get past week 1 of the finals, but just to get there, having used 33 players, which is equal with the Roosters and Gold Coast for the most this year, is an incredible effort imo. I'm led to believe that that is the most players ever used in a season by a team which made the top 8.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

They aren't safe yet, if Bulldogs win by 90 points against Canberra, they make it :lmao And given how Canberra have played lately, who knows.

fpalm @ Channel 9 crapping on about St George again as a threat to the title after a flukey win over an error-riddled Warriors and thumping a shithouse Penrith. Fuck sake.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Top 4 baby 

However judging on tonight's performance, we're not going to make a dent in the finals campaign - Saints will murder us, and so will the Broncos in week 2.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Well the two 50/50 games (Souths/Knights & Eels/Titans) were floggings.

Brisbane need to have a consistent game tomorrow unlike there previous 2 performances or i wont have confidence for them in the finals.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone else watch the Sunday Roast today? The four panelists picked their GF matchups, and all four had the Tigers as one of the teams, with each person picking a different side as their opponents (Melbourne/Manly/Brisbane/Warriors). 

Before the start of the finals, what does everyone think for the two GF teams?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i'm definitely going to tigers/dragons..brother in law wants me to come along. hope they win..i hate dragons


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

lewieG said:


> Anyone else watch the Sunday Roast today? The four panelists picked their GF matchups, and all four had the Tigers as one of the teams, with each person picking a different side as their opponents (Melbourne/Manly/Brisbane/Warriors).
> 
> Before the start of the finals, what does everyone think for the two GF teams?


Being blind, Tigers/Storm. Removing the black & gold glasses, Tigers/Storm or Tigers/Broncos. Our attack is amazing now, and we get Payen and Lawrence back this week, we just need to lock up our defence for those big matches. Cowboys and Knights haven't got a chance, Warriors will be gone week 2, same with Saints, and we can knock the Eagles off if need be in the 3rd week.

Wouldn't be surprised though to see Manly get into the mix, they played really well today, although I'm not convinced it wasn't just Brisbane playing shit.



King Kenny said:


> i'm definitely going to tigers/dragons..brother in law wants me to come along. hope they win..i hate dragons


I'm thinking of going, but don't want to face the heckles of a trainload of St George fucktards if they get up.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Manly/Melbourne

we kept it close against Brisbane up in Brisbane with a weakened side. Didn't have both Stewarts, Foran, Hoppa, Lussick and we were still in with a shot. Didn't get helped by the ref being influenced heavily by the crowd and he seemed determined to have the quickest play the ball ever. 

I know its been said but Phil Gould is such a fucking muppet. so fucking bad.


Storm resting Slater and Smith really fucked with my fantasy side. Didn't watch the game but idk how Blair only got 3 points. cunt.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

I love it..."we had a week side." Well don't start pointless fights, fuckheads!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the fact that you could only beat us 18-10 is more indicative of either your side getting too caught up in Locky's last game up at suncorp, we have awesome depth or your side not being a threat to either the Storm or Manly when they have a full side playing. Your pick.

fight wasn't pointless, massive media overreaction to it.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

I saw like 15mins of the game and that was the 15mins you scored back to back and we looked terrible and I would have been happy with a lose to put us in our place...and yet here we are. You finished 2nd congrats, calm down mate.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ironically that was the only 15 minutes where we played well in attack and got some possession and field position. We played most of the first half out of our 10m line. Our defense was solid but with no Stewart and Foran we were lacking in playmakers. Cherry-Evans is a gun, but he's still just a rookie. Couldn't do it all on his own. As for the calm down mate, do i sound like i'm mad? or need the condescending post? grow up son.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

You just sounded pissy at me when we both should be happy with making the finales...no condescending post intended...always respected your view....


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Rush said:


> Manly/Melbourne
> 
> we kept it close against Brisbane up in Brisbane with a weakened side. Didn't have both Stewarts, Foran, Hoppa, Lussick and we were still in with a shot. Didn't get helped by the ref being influenced heavily by the crowd and he seemed determined to have the quickest play the ball ever.
> 
> ...


Injured. 
Anywho, Storm win the minor premiership, if you had of said that at the start of the year people would have had you committed. Well done Storm. Now to win (another) premiership.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Was watching the minor semi for the Newcastle comp yesterday and there was a fight involving almost every player on the field that spilled over the sideline, with many more punches connecting than in the Manly/Melbourne one, and the result was a caution to both sides, and the game continuing with the play the ball that was about to happen when the fight started. No penalty, no send offs, no sin bins, love it.

Glad to see Thaiday get some suspension, 2 weeks is pretty much on the mark, could've been 3. Now, the judiciary needs to have some balls and not let him off if he fights it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The on-field fight was awesome, but the off-field melee wasn't, and Stewart/Blair should have received far greater penalties.

If consistent he should get 3, since Dave Taylor got 5 for a similar offence.

That will be Brisbane's excuse should they lose to Warriors this week.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sickburn said:


> Injured.
> Anywho, Storm win the minor premiership, if you had of said that at the start of the year people would have had you committed. Well done Storm. Now to win (another) premiership.


not really. Slater, Smith and Cronk. Pretty good no matter who you have around them. Saying Manly would finish 2nd at the start of the year would get you committed. Rookie halfback, 2nd year 5/8th, perennially injured star fullback (stewart) and winger (wolfman), rookies replacing them (Hoppa and Oldfield), Youngsters in the forward pack in Lussick and Buhrer. Just so happens that we can produce some gun youngsters.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Your Toyota Cup wooden spoon is a testament to that 8*D.

Must just be the coaching of Sir Whinge-A-Lot to mould them into decent first graders


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lewieG said:


> Was watching the minor semi for the Newcastle comp yesterday and there was a fight involving almost every player on the field that spilled over the sideline, with many more punches connecting than in the Manly/Melbourne one, and the result was a caution to both sides, and the game continuing with the play the ball that was about to happen when the fight started. No penalty, no send offs, no sin bins, love it.
> 
> Glad to see Thaiday get some suspension, 2 weeks is pretty much on the mark, could've been 3. Now, the judiciary needs to have some balls and not let him off if he fights it.


souths/wyong? 

there was a punch up during the souths/wests game the week before where nothing happened either. ref was terrible the entire game though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Your Toyota Cup wooden spoon is a testament to that 8*D.
> 
> Must just be the coaching of Sir Whinge-A-Lot to mould them into decent first graders


our toyota cup side is garbage this year b/c of all the young guns we had keeping everyone else out of the side 8*D


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Josh said:


> souths/wyong?
> 
> there was a punch up during the souths/wests game the week before where nothing happened either. ref was terrible the entire game though.


Yeah, was a pretty average game tbh other than the fight. The ref who had that Souths vs Wests game is shocking.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Cherry-Evans, rookie of the year. Lyon, centre of the year. Foran still up among the leaders in the dally M. he won't win it though.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Slater, pfft. Great player? Definitely. Player of the year? No way. I don't think he's even been Melbourne's best player this year. But I'm sure News Limited will be stoked he won it.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

lewieG said:


> Slater, pfft. Great player? Definitely. Player of the year? No way. I don't think he's even been Melbourne's best player this year. But I'm sure News Limited will be stoked he won it.












Are you saying it's a conspiracy?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Lyon centre of the year :lmao.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dally M medals this year were all actually justified, and the winners worthy of their prize.

I bet Benji will be regretting having a quiet one against the Sharks and Panthers though


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

how is that funny ADAM? he's been the best centre by a long way this year.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Are you saying it's a conspiracy?


Ahaha brilliant. Nah, just that they'll be happy that a player from one of the News Ltd clubs won it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sickburn said:


>


What a GUY.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Todd Carney has been released from his contract.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

for finals footy 40-10 and 42-8 is quite ridiculous.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

MANLY. The Jekyll and Hyde of the NRL. Fucking woeful first half, unbelievable 2nd half.

Big Manu had a shocker for the Warriors.

Dragons safe.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

WWE Jaiden DBZ said:


> for finals footy 40-10 and 42-8 is quite ridiculous.


True, but when sides are completely blown out of the game, it's kind of expected to happen.



Rush said:


> MANLY. The Jekyll and Hyde of the NRL. Fucking woeful first half, unbelievable 2nd half.
> 
> Big Manu had a shocker for the Warriors.
> 
> Dragons safe.


They tried to one up us, and succeeded. Beautiful to watch.

Manu was awful. The entire team should feel ashamed of themselves. Hopefully they're equally as shit next week 8*D

Meh, Broncos will eliminate them next week just like 2009.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Warriors should be automatically eliminated just like Cowboys with there performance.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Really proud of Newcastle's season. To make the semis, with the huge injury toll and off season stuff, was a great effort IMO. Today wasn't our best, with some poor handling and crappy last tackle options, but they competed pretty well with Melbourne. 

Hoping for a Tigers vs St George GF now. Really anything that doesn't involve the top 3 sides would do me nicely. I could probably deal with one of those 3 sides being there, as long as they lost.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Broncos will do the Dragons next week, and Tigers should do the Warriors.

Broncos vs Manly and Storm vs Tigers.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Good win, seemed to ease up in the second half but.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

would absolutely love a Manly/Storm GF. make it happen people. At the very least a Manly/Tigers GF b/c one of my best mates is a Tigers fan so there would be so much banter.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

If Manly and Melbourne were two other clubs but still had the history, and the rivalry etc then I'd be keen for them to play the GF, but I hate both of those sides. I also hate Brisbane, but if I had to pick one of those teams to make the GF I'd take Manly b/c they're a Sydney team. I'm expecting disappointment though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tigers/Broncos grand final 

Would be awesome if we won it, but I can't see us leaving Melbourne with a win (if we even get to Melbourne).


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

LOL @ Gallop calling Storm fans terrorists. I also can't wait till the Warriors upset the Tigers on Friday. Warriors and Manly grand final anyone?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Scrubs said:


> LOL @ Gallop calling Storm fans terrorists. I also can't wait till the Warriors upset the Tigers on Friday. Warriors and Storm grand final anyone?


warriors and storm can't meet in the grand final.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Gallop is a deadset fuckwit.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Whilst pretty awful timing, I actually thought it wasn't a bad analogy personally. The Melbourne fans have no reason to be agrieved or to be angry at Gallop.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

we do. Fuck Gallop, what a cunt 8*D


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

^For him not playing that semi at Brookvale?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nah, for the whole Brett Stewart incident and his general dislike towards the club. bottom line, he's a cunt, he's a cunt, Gallop is a cunt.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

For suspending Brett Stewart during the "rape" case even though he plead innocent and was proven innocent.

If Manly got to play at Brookie, then we should have got to play at Leichhardt tbh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i'm going to tigers/warriors tomorrow. i've got this feeling that warriors might win


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe_Maverick said:


> For suspending Brett Stewart during the "rape" case even though he plead innocent and was proven innocent.
> 
> If Manly got to play at Brookie, then we should have got to play at Leichhardt tbh.


and then he came out and said he banned him due to being drunk at the season launch and getting kicked out despite the management coming out and saying he wasn't asked to leave. He also didn't apologise iirc.

Pretty much. Thats the whole point of home ground advantage. The game isn't to get the most money, its to be the best football side. Shame the NRL doesn't see it that way.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Forcing Wests and Manly to move ground whilst Brisbane and Melbourne can stay at theirs is a failure of the system we use for the finals.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The whole "finals" is just a money spinner anyway. 

It's stupid that you're not actually playing at your home ground.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> i'm going to tigers/warriors tomorrow. i've got this feeling that warriors might win


 Im going to Broncos/Dragons. And im hoping a Warriors upset.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lmao. that sums up the Tigers/Warriors game. No idea how the Warriors pulled it out, epic choke.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

FUTURE KENNY CALLED IT.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Satisfying seeing Tigers season end to a Warriors who were shit house last week.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Scrubs said:


> LOL @ Gallop calling Storm fans terrorists. I also can't wait till the Warriors upset the Tigers on Friday. Warriors and Manly grand final anyone?


Called it, fuck yeah Warriors. Suck shit Tigers fans, how long till you guys start whinging? Just admit it. Tigers had all the chances in the world to take that game easily, not to mention the shit penalties you guys got. Warriors Grand Finalists.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Warriors got absolutly shafted by some of the penalties. Not to mention Farah milking one out of dummy half then doing the same thing to the Warriors rake and it didn't get called. Was after Mahoney's break i think.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

With the whole case of home ground advantage, isn't the SFS or ANZ one of the Tigers home grounds? 

That game tonight was crazy. Here's hoping the Warriors knock off Melbourne next week, not confident though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I called it. 

That was fucking horrible. Tigers choked hard, plenty of chances to kill that off and tried too much fancy shit + defence crumbled.

Also, there was a Tigers fan that LOST HIS SHIT and threw his jersey in the bin and stormed off like a baby with a tantrum. :lmao was that u WALLABEN, u mad?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

benny is going to be mirin when Lyon lifts the trophy.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Didn't know they gave a trophy for runners up, RUS. Lyon will be mirin when BILLY lifts up the premiership trophy though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

pff, Billy the Kid will get schooled by Stewart. 

tbh Storm will destroy the Warriors and i'm really hoping Brisbane knocks out the Dragons as they're the only side i don't want to play in this finals series.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, I'm mad, not at Inu's try but at the way we fell into our habit of getting complacent with a result and fucking ourselves over. 20-12 up, we went to sleep, coasted along, all thoughts on Melbourne next week, and we simply were not good enough to hold the Warriors out who were hungrier and wanted it more. The standard of refereeing was deplorable for both teams (Ellis' leg tackle for example), and really stained a quality game of football.

Still, I'm proud of the season, especially since after Round 17 we were languishing in despair and looked no hope, then pulled off 9 games in a row. Would of been awesome to keep playing, but we would of been hammered by Melbourne next week anyway, so maybe it's a blessing in disguise 

Like Nicky, I really hope Brisbane win tonight, because then I'm fine with whomever wins the comp.

But Nicky, I won't be mirin Lyon lifting anything, I'll be watching either Locky or Smith holding up the trophy in October.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The only thing Lyon will be lifting is his shattered team mates off the ground after they get schooled by superior opposition.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

haters gonna hate. you're mirin our awesome side while you're stuck with the Knights ADAM.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Not even Bennett can save Newcastle


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bennett had a secret meeting in Newcastle yesterday? :lmao at that when you are preparing for the Broncos.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Im ok with that win 

In b4 Manly will beat them.

Just enjoy it


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I hate St George, so I'm glad to see them gone, but fuck me that was a close result - their defence was amazing and Brisbane struggled to put them away. They'll need to be on their game next week to stop Manly, because Manly's attack > Dragons and Saints showed some weaknesses in the Broncos defense.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll savior this victory since it's likely there last.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Going to the Storm v Warriors game, can't fucking wait.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> *Darren Lockyer has been cleared to play for Brisbane Broncos in the NRL preliminary final against Manly Sea Eagles on Friday, having undergone surgery to repair a fractured cheekbone.*
> 
> Lockyer has had three plates inserted in his left cheekbone to repair the damage inflicted by Broncos teammate Gerard Beale in an accidental collison in the semi-final victory against St George Illawarra at Suncorp Stadium on Saturday.
> 
> ...


fairytale = over. if he plays he'll get roughed up out of his game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

it'll be a cracking game


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I admire his determination, but come on, your face is fucked and you're risking further damage to play?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

pretty much sXe

"Griffin said the surgeon had explained that Locker's playing against Manly would cause "minimal risk" to the injury."

yeah bullshit.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Tickets booked


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Manly actually retained a rookie, resigning Cherry-Evans after he rejected the Broncos.

Pumped for the prelims, tipping Brisbane & Melbourne to win, although I wouldn't be surprised to see the Warriors pip the Storm.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

why on earth would you tip Brisbane? we fucked them up with a full strength side when they were without Origin players, we only just lost playing with a bunch of players out, now Locky is out for the match. Manly by 12+. Melbourne by plenty as well.

Thats b/c we have room in our cap. Rodney, Robinson, Hoppa + others are leaving. Hodkinson left for the money at the Dogs (nice career move you twat) and we have got Buhrer and Foran under contract for a few more years.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

They'll gel together following the loss of Locky, and have a better attack & defence than Manly, and will pip them...just. (Plus, I'd tip anyone over Manly 8*D)


----------



## The Alternator (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new to the forum, I'm a huge Dogs fan. However I think you have to be kidding yourself if you don't think it will be a Storm v Manly GF


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah RUSH stop being jelly that nobody wants to back Manly coz you're a pack of leeching, unlikeable cunts. Broncos by 2 tbh 8*D.


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

Went to school with Cherry Evans, odd seeing him talked about like a Messiah on here. Not like I'm dropping his name or anything, never talked to him in my life, Broncos by 4.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

The Alternator said:


> Hey guys I'm new to the forum, I'm a huge Dogs fan. However I think you have to be kidding yourself if you don't think it will be a Storm v Manly GF


>Dogs fan.
>Not sure if serious but welcome.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

what was that Benny and ADAM? Manly own? 16-0 up after 25mins running into the wind.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

I smell a come back... But I don't really care I hate both teams.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Better team on the night won.

Manly Vs Melbourne again...*click*...*click*...*click*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Throwing support behind Storm or Warriors now


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been supporting Warriors all finals series, I really hope they beat Melbourne because I can't stand Melbourne and it would shake things up a little... But I can't see Warriors forcing an upset... although it has happened before.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Throwing support behind Storm or Warriors now


enjoy them losing as well 8*D


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

hey RUSH, thoughts on DES possibly turning "face" and leaving Manly to join the Dogs?

Fuck Manly. Warriors or Storm, I don't care, just don't let those scum get their hands on the trophy again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Des won't leave.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Warriors defense won them the game, they didn't let Melbourne into their attacking half 90% of the time. If they play like this next week the sheep better watch out sunday night in NZ. I actually hope the Warriors win the whole thing now.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Incredible Game. Warriors by far the better team.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Warriors played an amazing game tonight, they really did. They didn't allow Melbourne any freedom with the ball, they defended their line with a tenacity I haven't seen from them before, and really pressured the Storm - in fact, they out-Stormed the Storm. They shut down the impact of Cronk, Smith & Slater (I hope Ricky was watching that for Origin), and their control of the middle third was exemplary.

Going to be a cracker of a game next Sunday, especially in the halves (Maloney/Johnson v Foran/Cherry-Evans) and I just pray that a dodgy official/call doesn't influence the result. Hatred aside, Manly should do it comfortably, but with these kiwis you never quite can predict how they'll play.

NZ also have a chance (pending tomorrow's NSW Cup games) to be the first team in a long time to be represented in all 3 grand finals


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Any team that beats Melbourne at home in a high pressure game deserve to be in the grand final. It's actually a grand final I'm looking for to. Warriors for the win, and I'd be happy for the Kiwis to take the trophy over there.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

bahahahahahahahahaha @ the Storm. massive cheer last night when Warriors won, by far an easier final for us.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Easy until they own you by 12 points RUSH 8*D.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

do you ever tire of being so wrong ADAM? Manly will win by at least 12, probably more.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Nah they won't, the Warriors will shock all and pull it off. Then DES will whinge about the referee's before turning face and joining the Dogs for DAT MONEY. 8*D.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Can someone please explain how Matai didn't get charged?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Des to reunite with Hodkinson at the Dogs, after Warriors pull off the big upset


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lewieG said:


> Can someone please explain how Matai didn't get charged?


no idea, thought he'd cop at least a week. love how fox sports only recently put a few lines about it up now when the match review committee was done in the morning.



sXe_Maverick said:


> Des to reunite with Hodkinson at the Dogs, after Warriors pull off the big upset


why would he go from a team he coached to 3 grand finals in 5 years, winning 2 of them, to the Dogs? He won't go 8*D


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Fuck.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sickburn said:


> Fuck.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Rush said:


>


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Big Manu will have an absolute shocker and we'll win by 20 8*D


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Predicting Warriors to win.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

What an absolute load of shit it is that Matai wasn't banned. Dirty cunt of a player and how he's not been suspended is beyond a joke. Another brilliant decision by the NRL judiciary. Fucking clueless pricks.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

i'm so nervous for this final on Sat, i'm going to London on Sat and if Manly have lost i'm going to bitchslap some hoes and tbag some foreigners for always having a fucking camera but not being able to see the pictures b/c they have tiny Rush like eyes.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> What an absolute load of shit it is that Matai wasn't banned. Dirty cunt of a player and how he's not been suspended is beyond a joke. Another brilliant decision by the NRL judiciary. Fucking clueless pricks.


you're a muppet. the match review committee came out and said exactly why they didn't/couldn't charge him.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

For mine Matai did nothing wrong - I can list at least 10 prior occassions of similar tackles that went unpunished. Williams was lucky to avoid suspension, but his clean record saved him.

Plus, Adam, with Matai playing we can see him get injured and then cry after they lose 8*D


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Grand final is tomorrow and there is like no discussion in this thread. Feelsbadman.jpg


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Warriors by 4, Michael Luck the Churchill and Brett Stewart the first try.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

There's no real discussion to be had - every sane person is backing the Warriors to win, but the refs will make it so Manly the cunts can get the win.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

no, there is no discussion b/c there is no logical or rational reason for supporting the warriors let alone their side actually winning. the rain will be a factor, i'd say it plays into our hands.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rain favours Manly big time as it reduces the Warriors ability to throw it around and get Johnson, Maloney, Mateo & Locke running wild and free.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

CMON MANLY.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh get in MANLY. well deserved premiership.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Des Hasler deserts Manly Sea Eagles, signs with Canterbury-Bankstown Bulldogs

Manly have been shocked by news that dual NRL premiership-winning coach Des Hasler will coach Canterbury-Bankstown Bulldogs from 2013.

Hasler will serve out the final year of his contract with Manly. in 2012, before heading to the Bulldogs in 2013.

http://www.foxsports.com.au/league/...nkstown-bulldogs/story-fn2mcuj6-1226161000250

Manly tabled a three-year contract extension to Hasler, reportedly worth more than $1 million per season, with bonuses, but Sydney Morning Herald reports the Bulldogs upped their initial offer of $750,000 per year.

- More to follow

RUSH


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

what a joke. Good for Hasler to get the money but you'd think the Dogs could find a coach without paying through their nose to steal ours.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao Des chasing the money just like Hodkinson and little Hoppa before him. Wonder who'll coach Manly - Nathan Brown 8*D


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rush said:


> Des won't leave.


Hey RUSH, what was that ya muppet? 8*D


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

What does everyone think of the Stewarts/Gallop situation?

Personally, if I had any respect left for the Stewarts, this would've made me lose it. Who do they think they are demanding apoligies from the CEO on GF day?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> Hey RUSH, what was that ya muppet? 8*D


who knew the Bulldogs had that kind of money to blow their wad on a coach? 8*D



lewieG said:


> What does everyone think of the Stewarts/Gallop situation?
> 
> Personally, if I had any respect left for the Stewarts, this would've made me lose it. Who do they think they are demanding apoligies from the CEO on GF day?


they should let it go but fuck it, who cares? Gallop is a joke anyway, he deserves no respect to begin with.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Des turns face in 2013. Maybe the world will end in 2012.

The Stewart's should let it go, but Gallop should swallow his pride and apologise for having the bloke guilty before anything was heard regarding the matter. He didn't suspend Lui, Marshall, Myles, Carney, Watmough etc for "excessive alcohol consumption".


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

speaking of Dogs, the whole Moltzen/Tigers/Dragons thing is a joke. You blokes tossed him aside, then when he proves himself a handy player and your overrated halfback Lui smacks his bitch up you want him back. pretty funny.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

AUssies flogged the Kiwis in darren lockyer's last game on Aussie soil.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I doubt NZ treated the game seriously at all - they showed fuck all dedication or passion. A shame really, because they could have challenged us.

Kinda pumped for the four nations and we're as dominant as ever, NZ will bounce back from Sunday's flogging to put in a decent showing for themselves, and the Poms will want to defend their soil with ferosity. Wales should hopefully be more competitive than France or PNG have been, but they won't trouble anybody.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Todd the fuck up signed with the Sharks for 2 years. Blagh.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rush said:


> speaking of Dogs, the whole Moltzen/Tigers/Dragons thing is a joke. You blokes tossed him aside, then when he proves himself a handy player and your overrated halfback Lui smacks his bitch up you want him back. pretty funny.


Yeah I agree it's a joke, and it's an embarrassing situation to be. Moltz was told he could look to other clubs, Saints signed him, but we never released him. A contract is a contract, and he should be made to play with Saints next year, as much as I don't want to see it happen.



Sickburn said:


> Todd the fuck up signed with the Sharks for 2 years. Blagh.


If he makes it to April without fucking up I'll be shocked. Still won't bring them a premiership or even a finals appearance.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

anyone see Thurston kick a goal from behind the posts? pretty brilliant.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^huh?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

http://www.foxsports.com.au/League/...178348403?subcat=1225914677015&site=FoxSports

watch the video


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Incredible. The guy is a freak.

http://www.rugbyleagueplanet.com/RLP/Worldcup/2013worldcup.htm

Found this site after reading NRL.com today, the USA have qualified for the 2013 World Cup, which has expanded now to 14 teams. Whilst it will utlimately be a showdown between Australia, England & New Zealand, it's rather refreshing to see the game growing on an international level.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Rush said:


> anyone see Thurston kick a goal from behind the posts? pretty brilliant.


I went to Knights training when I was a kid, and saw Andrew Johns kick one from about a foot or so behind the line. I don't think I stopped talking about it for weeks, and I tried it many times. Unfortunately every time I tried it'd just hit the post :sad:


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Rush said:


> http://www.foxsports.com.au/League/...178348403?subcat=1225914677015&site=FoxSports
> 
> watch the video


holy shit!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I know, i've tried but i just can't curl it enough. Can do it pretty easily with a soccer ball though :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Four Nations started this morning, Australia were never really troubled and easily put NZ away 26-12. Thaiday played like a thug, and was shit in defence and attack so he could be dropped for the England game.

Speaking of, England play Wales at midnight tonight - expecting the Poms to put 30+ on the Welsh.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Speaking of thugs, Issac Luke is a fucking dog.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^seconded.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

England won 42-4, Wales showed some fight in the early goings but were completely outplayed. England looked good in patches but will need to lift 10x if they think they'll trouble Australia or New Zealand.

Bring on Wembley next weekend!


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Thaiday played like a thug, and was shit in defence and attack so he could be dropped for the England game.


Hardly a surprise. Thaiday has always been an overrated thug IMO. Also, the talk of Newcastle vs St George at Ausgrid to open 2012? Yes please. We might break the ground record again if that happens, I'm keen already.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

FUCK~! Slater broke his collarbone!


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Wouldn't have happened if he had've made a regular tackle instead of trying a mindless shoulder charge. That 1 on 1 strip he did on Ellis (I think) early in the game was brilliant though. 

Thought it was a pretty good game, Poms played better than I expected.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^ Was on Graham. Ellis doesn't allow strips :side:

It was a great game, Tomkins played brilliant, living up to his hype, Chase was pretty good at halfback, and their forwards offered some stiff opposition. However, the match fitness and speed of the game killed England's charge, and for them to ever have a shot against us, they need to build on that. They attacked our line for the first 15 minutes of the game for 4 points, we attacked theirs for the next 5 and put 12 on.

Can't really fault any Aussie player during the game, except perhaps Shillington who looked to be taking it way too easy, and Watmough for his defensive choices at times, and ill discipline.

I'm baffled as to how England got the penalty during the Widdop/Watmough blue, especially since that pommy cunt hit him first.

NZ were trash against Wales, they should thank themselves that Fien, Leuliai and Marshall bothered to make some effort in the game. I wouldn't be surprised at all to see England beat them next week, although the Poms need Ellis & Peacock healthy to do so.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Manly's inner tormoil is amazing to watch. Karma is a bitch, you scummy bastards.

Allegedly going to fire Des, and Foran to quit as a result and go to Bulldogs in 2013. :lmao


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Des is a fuckwit fullstop.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i dont like manly much, but hasler is bitch and so is foran is he walks out on them


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Foran hopefully won't quit but Des is a complete and utter prick. There comes a point where you cannot blame the board for all of this. Yes they fucked up and didn't resign him when we had the chance and he left. Fine, board at fault. Half the backroom staff leaving, yes can blame the board for most of this as well. However, trying to sign players to the Dogs while still under contract and while we already lost Robertson and Hoppa there have been no replacements being looked at at all, taking Foran would be a line that Des really doesn't want to cross. He's already got the fans to turn on him for the press just even mentioning this. If Foran does leave, and Des still has a joke it will be an absolute farce. If he tries to sign Foran for the Dogs this year, even once mentions it then he should be fired. I was happy that he'd stay on for the year but if he continually tries to cut the club down then he can fuck off.










what a fucking farce these shirts are eh? Not worth the cloth its printed on. 

We have the reputation of buying players from other clubs and generally being the rich boys but look at our premiership team we played in the final.

Brett Stewart - Illawarra junior iirc, was wanted by the Dragons but went with his brother to us. Played all his first grade with us, close enough to be considered bred.
Michael Robertson - Bought. However, 6 years at Manly for 150 games compared to 5 seasons at the Raiders for 59 games. Sad to see him leave.
Jamie Lyon (c) - bought.
Steve Matai - bounced around queensland cup before being signed by us. close enough to be considered bred.
Will Hopoate - local junior, bred. now gone. what a cunt :side:
Kieran Foran - North sydney junior, developed in our toyota cup side. Close enough to be bred.
Daly Cherry-Evans - Developed in our toyota cup side, close enough to be considered bred.
Joe Galuvao - Bought. Was unwanted by other clubs, gave him another chance at first grade. Absolute legend though, travels a long ass way by public transport to the beaches to train. Respect him hugely.
Matt Ballin - Played all his senior footy for us, was unwanted by the Broncos.
Brent Kite - Bought. Salary cap forced him out of the Dragons. 
Anthony Watmough - Local junior, bred.	
Tony Williams - Bought. However has developed as a power house forward under Des, still putting it down as bought.
Glenn Stewart - Illawarra junior from memory however was unwanted and has played all his football for the Eagles. Close enough to be bred.

*Interchange:*

Shane Rodney - Was unwanted by the Panthers, gave him another shot at first grade.
Jamie Buhrer - Developed in the toyota cup by us, bred.
Vic Mauro - Local junior. bred
George Rose - Played 6 games in 4 years at the Roosters until coming to us.

*18th man* - Darcy Lussick - Not sure where he played junior footy but all first grade played for us. Bred.

Jason King is another that would've been there if not for injury, another local junior, co-captain and manly boy at heart.

Couldn't be fucked to go through the Bulldogs massive squad but they're the last team that can talk about developing their team with local juniors.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ all those "close enough to be considered bred".


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, all those guys who played with our toyota cup side or first grade since they were teenagers. Its just fucking hilarious really 

By my count, 7 players who were bought from other clubs (includes the ones that were unwanted), 6 local juniors and 6 that were brought through our lower grades. Foran is close enough to be considered a Manly junior, would you think of the Stewarts, Matai, DCE or Ballin as belonging to anyone else?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

No honestly I think you should've included atleast THE RAPIST as a bred player as he never played for any other club really did he? Youth sides excluded of course, but he debuted for Manly when he was what, 17/18? I'd count that tbf.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

iirc St George wanted Glenn, told Brett he was useless side and Glenn said they have to sign Brett for him to join them. Saints laughed him off, Manly swooped on the remains, and the rest is history.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

other way around sXe, they wanted Brett, didn't want Glenn. I consider them bred by us, same as Foran, DCE, Matai and Ballin, just weren't locals. We're far from a rich club, and we've earned our recent success as opposed to other clubs. Ironic as we rely on Glenn far more nowadays.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

What other clubs? :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Des sacked :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> Queensland and Australia rugby league legend Arthur Beetson has died of a heart attack aged 66.
> 
> The rugby league Immortal suffered a heart attack while cycling on Thursday morning, police confirmed.
> 
> ...


RIP


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Terrible news 

Artie is a legend and will sorely be missed. Going to be weird next year before Origin not hearing him and Tommy Raudonikis verbally jarring with one another.


----------

